# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Memory Editing >  [WoW] [6.2.2.20490] Release Info Dump Thread

## reliasn

Windows 32-bit - IDA Database

Some functions and static pointers (rebased) - Pattern file showing how to find the offsets below


```
BuildNumber = 0xA22818,
CGAuctionHouse__AuctionItemExpired = 0x531D69,
CGAuctionHouse__m_itemList = 0xF5D490,
CGBlackMarketInfo__m_items = 0xF5D590,
CGCamera__CalcTargetCamera = 0x3D06E5,
CGCamera__UpdateMotion = 0x3CA6E7,
CGChat__AddChatMessage = 0x9A5436,
CGChat__RecordChat = 0x99D7EC,
CGChat__m_aTypeDChannelSPOffset = 0x65,
CGChat__m_bChatHistoryInitialized = 0xF0AE10,
CGChat__m_chatHistory = 0xEB0A90,
CGChat__m_chatSize = 0x17E8,
CGChat__m_currentChatIndex = 0xF0AE0C,
CGGameObject_C__CGGameObject_ctor = 0x2E0536,
CGGameObject_C__GetName = 0x2D54A9,
CGGameObject_C__GetName_Ofs = 0x2A8D11,
CGGameObject_C__GetPosition = 0x2DC6D7,
CGGameObject_C__GetRawPosition = 0x2DC6F3,
CGGameObject_C__VTable = 0xA30140,
CGGameUI__CanPerformAction = 0x98CE72,
CGGameUI__EnterWorld = 0x994471,
CGGameUI__Idle = 0x99B186,
CGGameUI__ShowBlockedActionFeedback = 0x98AA72,
CGGameUI__UpdatePlayerAFK = 0x98AF0A,
CGGameUI__m_currentObjectTrack = 0xEAEE20,
CGGameUI__s_inWorld = 0xEAEA4A,
CGObject_C__CGObject_C_ctor = 0x344ACD,
CGPlayer_C__CanTrackObject = 0x2AFEC1,
CGPlayer_C__CanTrackUnit = 0x2AFE46,
CGPlayer_C__LootUnit = 0x2B783A,
CGPlayer_C__m_activePlayerPtr = 0xE37930,
CGUnit_C__CGUnit_ctor = 0x33B8FA,
CGUnit_C__GetCanFly = 0x31922B,
CGUnit_C__GetCurrentClientRace = 0x31D235,
CGUnit_C__GetPosition = 0x2BCAF8,
CGUnit_C__GetRawPosition = 0x2BCB14,
CGUnit_C__GetUnitName = 0x330FFA,
CGUnit_C__GetUnitName_Ofs = 0x2A8CE4,
CGUnit_C__HandleTracking = 0x329301,
CGUnit_C__InitializeTrackingState = 0x32B6D4,
CGUnit_C__IsClientControlled = 0x31FD39,
CGUnit_C__IsLocalClientControlled = 0x2F3704,
CGUnit_C__OnCollideFallLandNotify = 0x32119C,
CGUnit_C__OnMountDisplayChanged = 0x33C002,
CGUnit_C__OnSetFacingLocal = 0x329114,
CGUnit_C__SendMovementHeartBeat = 0x320730,
CGUnit_C__SetTrackingTarget = 0x3397A4,
CGUnit_C__UnitReaction = 0x3309ED,
CGUnit_C__UpdateDisplayInfo = 0x33D828,
CGUnit_C__UpdateScale = 0x33B849,
CGUnit_C__UpdateSwimmingStatus = 0x341910,
CGUnit_C__m_activeMover = 0xE47B20,
CGUnit__CanSwim = 0x29B15A,
CGWorldFrame__OnWorldUpdate = 0x409E9C,
CGWorldFrame__Render = 0x40A55D,
CGWorldFrame__RenderWorld = 0x40ABDE,
CMap__GetFacets = 0x5B09B2,
CMovement = 0x12C,
CMovementData_C__SendSimpleMoveMessage = 0x2C564F,
CMovementData_C__SendSimpleMoveMessage_PlayerMoveFallLand = 0x31F9DE,
CMovementFlagsOffset = 0x40,
CMovementPosOffset = 0x18,
CMovementShared__CalcDirection = 0x949745,
CMovementShared__StopFalling = 0x949A7D,
CMovement_C__AttemptStepUp = 0x39F6ED,
CMovement_C__ExecuteMovement = 0x2CB531,
CMovement_C__Halt = 0x2C3AB9,
CMovement_C__IsColliding = 0x5B06AE,
CMovement_C__IsFlyingOrSwimming = 0x39C564,
CMovement_C__TraceSurface = 0x39FDB9,
CMovement_C__UpdatePlayerMovement = 0x2CA515,
CMovement_CalcDirection = 0x9495FE,
CMovement__SetMovementFlags = 0x39C030,
CWorldMap__QueryFacets = 0x57E592,
ClntObjMgrEnumVisibleObjects = 0x296DF5,
ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayer = 0x296363,
ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObj = 0x3D0F,
ClntObjMgrInitializeStd = 0x299CF9,
ClntObjMgrObjectPtr = 0x89C30,
EventSetTimer = 0x1E26A,
FirstObjectOffset = 0xD8,
FrameScript__InvalidPtrCheck = 0xEFA21,
FrameScript__s_context = 0xD0D7E0,
FrameTime__s_curTimeMs = 0xD0D3E0,
Framescript_ExecuteBuffer = 0x2734F,
Framescript_GetLocalizedText = 0x31CEF7,
Framescript_GetText = 0x2852C,
Framescript_RegisterFunction = 0x26ACC,
Framescript_SignalEvent = 0x2A412,
Framescript_SignalEvent_charConst = 0x2AC02,
Framescript_UnregisterFunction = 0x26A99,
GameObjectNameOfs1 = 0x274,
GameObjectNameOfs2 = 0xB4,
GameObjectPosOffset = 0x140,
HBDetectionLuaLoadHook = 0x982E43,
HBDetectionPacketHandler = 0x9300A9,
JamPlayerMovement__CliPut = 0x214E25,
LoadAddOns = 0x3D4161,
LoadWardenModule = 0x5DB441,
LootWindow = 0xF1FD60,
MirrorInitializeStaticDescriptors = 0x299E2D,
MovementGetGlobals = 0x2E4B50,
NextObjectOffset = 0xD0,
ObjectUpdateFirstPass = 0x296698,
OnPaint = 0x10C4A2,
OsGetAsyncTimeMsInternalShared = 0xF1564,
PlayerMoveFallLand_VTable = 0xA23DF0,
PlayerMoveFallLand__CliPutWithMsgID = 0x215166,
PlayerMoveFallLand__PlayerMoveFallLand = 0x215C4B,
PlayerNameOffset = 0xFF0288,
RealRace = 0x184C,
RealmName = 0xFF0436,
SI3__Init = 0x3AD664,
Script_BNSendWhisper = 0x4296EE,
Script_C_BlackMarket_GetItemInfoByID = 0x53AA0C,
Script_CastSpellByName = 0x42F3BE,
Script_FollowUnit = 0x990598,
Script_GetGUIDFromToken = 0x3BCA59,
Script_JumpOrAscendStart = 0x3B8901,
Script_SendChatMessage = 0x9A847C,
Script_TargetUnit = 0x9950AA,
Script_UnitLevel = 0x3C0A79,
Script_UnitLevelUsage = 0x3C08B1,
Spell_C_HandleTerrainClick = 0x282F66,
Spell_C_StopTargeting = 0x27113E,
StringToGUID = 0x5CCFFA,
TimestampOffset = 0x13C,
UnitFields = 0x124,
UnitFieldsFlag = 0x14C,
UnitNameOfs1 = 0xC38,
UnitNameOfs2 = 0x7C,
UpdatePlayerMovementOfs1 = 0x144,
WardenClient_HandlePacket = 0x1E078C,
WardenClient_Process = 0x1E07EE,
Warden__RawModule__Create = 0x5DB6F6,
World__GetFacets = 0x56C27F,
World__Intersect = 0x569EE8,
World__OnShaderModelChange = 0x56A1F8,
World__s_intEnables = 0xF84A1C,
localPlayerGUIDOffset = 0xF8,
luaL_error = 0xB693C,
luaV_execute = 0xBEE84,
luaV_execute_profile = 0xBDAB8,
lua_gettop = 0xB5380,
lua_insert = 0xB547E,
lua_isguid = 0x27CB7,
lua_isnumber = 0xB5780,
lua_isstring = 0xB57AE,
lua_load = 0xB646D,
lua_pushboolean = 0xB5C45,
lua_pushcclosure = 0xB5B65,
lua_pushguid = 0x27C13,
lua_pushinteger = 0xB5A70,
lua_pushnil = 0xB5A2C,
lua_pushnumber = 0xB5A48,
lua_pushstring = 0xB5AE1,
lua_rawset = 0xB610E,
lua_tainted = 0xD23950,
lua_toboolean = 0xB58DB,
lua_toguid = 0x27C58,
lua_tolstring = 0xB5903,
lua_tonumber = 0xB5847,
s_autoAFKTime = 0xD1A258,
s_curMgr = 0xDA69A0,
s_currentModule = 0xD7D620,
s_moduleInterface = 0xD7D624,
s_needTargets = 0xD93FD0,
s_trackingDistThresholdSquared = 0xE47A58,
s_trackingPos = 0xE47AD8,
s_trackingTarget = 0xE47A70,
s_trackingType = 0xE47A6C,
vFrameScript_SignalEvent = 0x2A9E8,
```

Descriptors already multiplied by 4:


```
namespace CGObjectData {
enum {
    Guid = 0x0, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    Data = 0x10, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    Type = 0x20, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    EntryID = 0x24, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x80
    DynamicFlags = 0x28, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x280
    Scale = 0x2C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
};
}

namespace CGItemData {
enum {
    Owner = 0x30, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    ContainedIn = 0x40, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    Creator = 0x50, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    GiftCreator = 0x60, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    StackCount = 0x70, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x4
    Expiration = 0x74, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x4
    SpellCharges = 0x78, // Size: 0x5, Flags: 0x4
    DynamicFlags = 0x8C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    Enchantment = 0x90, // Size: 0x27, Flags: 0x1
    PropertySeed = 0x12C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    RandomPropertiesID = 0x130, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    Durability = 0x134, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x4
    MaxDurability = 0x138, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x4
    CreatePlayedTime = 0x13C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    ModifiersMask = 0x140, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x4
    Context = 0x144, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
};
}

namespace CGContainerData {
enum {
    Slots = 0x148, // Size: 0x90, Flags: 0x1
    NumSlots = 0x388, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
};
}

namespace CGUnitData {
enum {
    Charm = 0x30, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    Summon = 0x40, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    Critter = 0x50, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x2
    CharmedBy = 0x60, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    SummonedBy = 0x70, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    CreatedBy = 0x80, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    DemonCreator = 0x90, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    Target = 0xA0, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    BattlePetCompanionGUID = 0xB0, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    BattlePetDBID = 0xC0, // Size: 0x2, Flags: 0x1
    ChannelObject = 0xC8, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x201
    ChannelSpell = 0xD8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x201
    ChannelSpellXSpellVisual = 0xDC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x201
    SummonedByHomeRealm = 0xE0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    Sex = 0xE4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    DisplayPower = 0xE8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    OverrideDisplayPowerID = 0xEC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    Health = 0xF0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    Power = 0xF4, // Size: 0x6, Flags: 0x401
    MaxHealth = 0x10C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    MaxPower = 0x110, // Size: 0x6, Flags: 0x1
    PowerRegenFlatModifier = 0x128, // Size: 0x6, Flags: 0x46
    PowerRegenInterruptedFlatModifier = 0x140, // Size: 0x6, Flags: 0x46
    Level = 0x158, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    EffectiveLevel = 0x15C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    FactionTemplate = 0x160, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    VirtualItems = 0x164, // Size: 0x6, Flags: 0x1
    Flags = 0x17C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    Flags2 = 0x180, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    Flags3 = 0x184, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    AuraState = 0x188, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    AttackRoundBaseTime = 0x18C, // Size: 0x2, Flags: 0x1
    RangedAttackRoundBaseTime = 0x194, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    BoundingRadius = 0x198, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    CombatReach = 0x19C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    DisplayID = 0x1A0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x280
    NativeDisplayID = 0x1A4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x201
    MountDisplayID = 0x1A8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x201
    MinDamage = 0x1AC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x16
    MaxDamage = 0x1B0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x16
    MinOffHandDamage = 0x1B4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x16
    MaxOffHandDamage = 0x1B8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x16
    AnimTier = 0x1BC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    PetNumber = 0x1C0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    PetNameTimestamp = 0x1C4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    PetExperience = 0x1C8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x4
    PetNextLevelExperience = 0x1CC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x4
    ModCastingSpeed = 0x1D0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    ModSpellHaste = 0x1D4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    ModHaste = 0x1D8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    ModRangedHaste = 0x1DC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    ModHasteRegen = 0x1E0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    CreatedBySpell = 0x1E4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    NpcFlags = 0x1E8, // Size: 0x2, Flags: 0x81
    EmoteState = 0x1F0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    Stats = 0x1F4, // Size: 0x5, Flags: 0x6
    StatPosBuff = 0x208, // Size: 0x5, Flags: 0x6
    StatNegBuff = 0x21C, // Size: 0x5, Flags: 0x6
    Resistances = 0x230, // Size: 0x7, Flags: 0x16
    ResistanceBuffModsPositive = 0x24C, // Size: 0x7, Flags: 0x6
    ResistanceBuffModsNegative = 0x268, // Size: 0x7, Flags: 0x6
    ModBonusArmor = 0x284, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    BaseMana = 0x288, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    BaseHealth = 0x28C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    ShapeshiftForm = 0x290, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    AttackPower = 0x294, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    AttackPowerModPos = 0x298, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    AttackPowerModNeg = 0x29C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    AttackPowerMultiplier = 0x2A0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    RangedAttackPower = 0x2A4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    RangedAttackPowerModPos = 0x2A8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    RangedAttackPowerModNeg = 0x2AC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    RangedAttackPowerMultiplier = 0x2B0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    MinRangedDamage = 0x2B4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    MaxRangedDamage = 0x2B8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    PowerCostModifier = 0x2BC, // Size: 0x7, Flags: 0x6
    PowerCostMultiplier = 0x2D8, // Size: 0x7, Flags: 0x6
    MaxHealthModifier = 0x2F4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    HoverHeight = 0x2F8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    MinItemLevelCutoff = 0x2FC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    MinItemLevel = 0x300, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    MaxItemLevel = 0x304, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    WildBattlePetLevel = 0x308, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    BattlePetCompanionNameTimestamp = 0x30C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    InteractSpellID = 0x310, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    StateSpellVisualID = 0x314, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x280
    StateAnimID = 0x318, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x280
    StateAnimKitID = 0x31C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x280
    StateWorldEffectID = 0x320, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x280
    ScaleDuration = 0x330, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    LooksLikeMountID = 0x334, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    LooksLikeCreatureID = 0x338, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    LookAtControllerID = 0x33C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    LookAtControllerTarget = 0x340, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
};
}

namespace CGPlayerData {
enum {
    DuelArbiter = 0x350, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    WowAccount = 0x360, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    LootTargetGUID = 0x370, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    PlayerFlags = 0x380, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    PlayerFlagsEx = 0x384, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    GuildRankID = 0x388, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    GuildDeleteDate = 0x38C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    GuildLevel = 0x390, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    HairColorID = 0x394, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    RestState = 0x398, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    ArenaFaction = 0x39C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    DuelTeam = 0x3A0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    GuildTimeStamp = 0x3A4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    QuestLog = 0x3A8, // Size: 0x2EE, Flags: 0x20
    VisibleItems = 0xF60, // Size: 0x26, Flags: 0x1
    PlayerTitle = 0xFF8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    FakeInebriation = 0xFFC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    VirtualPlayerRealm = 0x1000, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    CurrentSpecID = 0x1004, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    TaxiMountAnimKitID = 0x1008, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    AvgItemLevel = 0x100C, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    CurrentBattlePetBreedQuality = 0x101C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    InvSlots = 0x1020, // Size: 0x2E0, Flags: 0x2
    FarsightObject = 0x1BA0, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x2
    KnownTitles = 0x1BB0, // Size: 0xC, Flags: 0x2
    Coinage = 0x1BE0, // Size: 0x2, Flags: 0x2
    XP = 0x1BE8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    NextLevelXP = 0x1BEC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    Skill = 0x1BF0, // Size: 0x1C0, Flags: 0x2
    CharacterPoints = 0x22F0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    MaxTalentTiers = 0x22F4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    TrackCreatureMask = 0x22F8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    TrackResourceMask = 0x22FC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    MainhandExpertise = 0x2300, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    OffhandExpertise = 0x2304, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    RangedExpertise = 0x2308, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    CombatRatingExpertise = 0x230C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    BlockPercentage = 0x2310, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    DodgePercentage = 0x2314, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    ParryPercentage = 0x2318, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    CritPercentage = 0x231C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    RangedCritPercentage = 0x2320, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    OffhandCritPercentage = 0x2324, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    SpellCritPercentage = 0x2328, // Size: 0x7, Flags: 0x2
    ShieldBlock = 0x2344, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    ShieldBlockCritPercentage = 0x2348, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    Mastery = 0x234C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    Amplify = 0x2350, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    Multistrike = 0x2354, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    MultistrikeEffect = 0x2358, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    Readiness = 0x235C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    Speed = 0x2360, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    Lifesteal = 0x2364, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    Avoidance = 0x2368, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    Sturdiness = 0x236C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    Cleave = 0x2370, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    Versatility = 0x2374, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    VersatilityBonus = 0x2378, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    PvpPowerDamage = 0x237C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    PvpPowerHealing = 0x2380, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    ExploredZones = 0x2384, // Size: 0x100, Flags: 0x2
    RestStateBonusPool = 0x2784, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    ModDamageDonePos = 0x2788, // Size: 0x7, Flags: 0x2
    ModDamageDoneNeg = 0x27A4, // Size: 0x7, Flags: 0x2
    ModDamageDonePercent = 0x27C0, // Size: 0x7, Flags: 0x2
    ModHealingDonePos = 0x27DC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    ModHealingPercent = 0x27E0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    ModHealingDonePercent = 0x27E4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    ModPeriodicHealingDonePercent = 0x27E8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    WeaponDmgMultipliers = 0x27EC, // Size: 0x3, Flags: 0x2
    WeaponAtkSpeedMultipliers = 0x27F8, // Size: 0x3, Flags: 0x2
    ModSpellPowerPercent = 0x2804, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    ModResiliencePercent = 0x2808, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    OverrideSpellPowerByAPPercent = 0x280C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    OverrideAPBySpellPowerPercent = 0x2810, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    ModTargetResistance = 0x2814, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    ModTargetPhysicalResistance = 0x2818, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    LocalFlags = 0x281C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    LifetimeMaxRank = 0x2820, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    SelfResSpell = 0x2824, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    PvpMedals = 0x2828, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    BuybackPrice = 0x282C, // Size: 0xC, Flags: 0x2
    BuybackTimestamp = 0x285C, // Size: 0xC, Flags: 0x2
    YesterdayHonorableKills = 0x288C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    LifetimeHonorableKills = 0x2890, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    WatchedFactionIndex = 0x2894, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    CombatRatings = 0x2898, // Size: 0x20, Flags: 0x2
    PvpInfo = 0x2918, // Size: 0x24, Flags: 0x2
    MaxLevel = 0x29A8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    RuneRegen = 0x29AC, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x2
    NoReagentCostMask = 0x29BC, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x2
    GlyphSlots = 0x29CC, // Size: 0x6, Flags: 0x2
    Glyphs = 0x29E4, // Size: 0x6, Flags: 0x2
    GlyphSlotsEnabled = 0x29FC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    PetSpellPower = 0x2A00, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    Researching = 0x2A04, // Size: 0xA, Flags: 0x2
    ProfessionSkillLine = 0x2A2C, // Size: 0x2, Flags: 0x2
    UiHitModifier = 0x2A34, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    UiSpellHitModifier = 0x2A38, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    HomeRealmTimeOffset = 0x2A3C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    ModPetHaste = 0x2A40, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    SummonedBattlePetGUID = 0x2A44, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x2
    OverrideSpellsID = 0x2A54, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x402
    LfgBonusFactionID = 0x2A58, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    LootSpecID = 0x2A5C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    OverrideZonePVPType = 0x2A60, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x402
    ItemLevelDelta = 0x2A64, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    BagSlotFlags = 0x2A68, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x2
    BankBagSlotFlags = 0x2A78, // Size: 0x7, Flags: 0x2
    InsertItemsLeftToRight = 0x2A94, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    QuestCompleted = 0x2A98, // Size: 0x36B, Flags: 0x2
};
}

namespace CGGameObjectData {
enum {
    CreatedBy = 0x30, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    DisplayID = 0x40, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x280
    Flags = 0x44, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x201
    ParentRotation = 0x48, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    FactionTemplate = 0x58, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    Level = 0x5C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    PercentHealth = 0x60, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x201
    SpellVisualID = 0x64, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x281
    StateSpellVisualID = 0x68, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x280
    StateAnimID = 0x6C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x280
    StateAnimKitID = 0x70, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x280
    StateWorldEffectID = 0x74, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x280
};
}

namespace CGDynamicObjectData {
enum {
    Caster = 0x30, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    TypeAndVisualID = 0x40, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x80
    SpellID = 0x44, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    Radius = 0x48, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    CastTime = 0x4C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
};
}

namespace CGCorpseData {
enum {
    Owner = 0x30, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    PartyGUID = 0x40, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    DisplayID = 0x50, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    Items = 0x54, // Size: 0x13, Flags: 0x1
    SkinID = 0xA0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    FacialHairStyleID = 0xA4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    Flags = 0xA8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    DynamicFlags = 0xAC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x80
    FactionTemplate = 0xB0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
};
}

namespace CGAreaTriggerData {
enum {
    OverrideScaleCurve = 0x30, // Size: 0x7, Flags: 0x201
    Caster = 0x4C, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    Duration = 0x5C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    TimeToTargetScale = 0x60, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x201
    SpellID = 0x64, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    SpellVisualID = 0x68, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x80
    BoundsRadius2D = 0x6C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x280
    ExplicitScale = 0x70, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x201
};
}

namespace CGSceneObjectData {
enum {
    ScriptPackageID = 0x30, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    RndSeedVal = 0x34, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    CreatedBy = 0x38, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    SceneType = 0x48, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
};
}

namespace CGConversationData {
enum {
    Dummy = 0x30, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
};
}
```

Scripts (rebased) - Thanks to Jadd's IDA script (WOW script names in IDA):


```
00544CC4 Script_C_AdventureJournal.ActivateEntry
00543143 Script_C_AdventureJournal.GetNumAvailableSuggestions
00542FFB Script_C_AdventureJournal.GetPrimaryOffset
00544FEC Script_C_AdventureJournal.GetReward
00544785 Script_C_AdventureJournal.GetSuggestions
0054315B Script_C_AdventureJournal.SetPrimaryOffset
00544756 Script_C_AdventureJournal.UpdateSuggestions
0048E182 Script_C_AuthChallenge.Cancel
0048D363 Script_C_AuthChallenge.DidChallengeSucceed
0048DAC2 Script_C_AuthChallenge.OnTabPressed
0048DA18 Script_C_AuthChallenge.SetFrame
0048EA7F Script_C_AuthChallenge.Submit
0053A5E3 Script_C_BlackMarket.Close
0053AA72 Script_C_BlackMarket.GetHotItem
0053AA0C Script_C_BlackMarket.GetItemInfoByID
0053A9B0 Script_C_BlackMarket.GetItemInfoByIndex
0053A505 Script_C_BlackMarket.GetNumItems
0053A54A Script_C_BlackMarket.IsViewOnly
0053AAE7 Script_C_BlackMarket.ItemPlaceBid
0053A4A1 Script_C_BlackMarket.RequestItems
00200FB7 Script_C_CharacterServices.ApplyLevelUp
0020157D Script_C_CharacterServices.AssignUpgradeDistribution
00200FBF Script_C_CharacterServices.ClearQueuedUpgrade
0020124B Script_C_CharacterServices.GetFactionGroupByIndex
00200FD4 Script_C_CharacterServices.GetQueuedUpgradeGUID
00200F8E Script_C_CharacterServices.GetStartAutomatically
0020187D Script_C_CharacterServices.GetUpgradeDistributions
002012F5 Script_C_CharacterServices.HasQueuedUpgrade
004C7637 Script_C_Commentator.AddPlayerOverrideName
004C5118 Script_C_Commentator.ClearCameraTarget
004C5154 Script_C_Commentator.ClearFollowTarget
004C517A Script_C_Commentator.ClearLookAtTarget
004C440F Script_C_Commentator.EnterInstance
004C3270 Script_C_Commentator.ExitInstance
004C4EB0 Script_C_Commentator.FollowPlayer
004C4F7E Script_C_Commentator.FollowUnit
004C65EB Script_C_Commentator.GetAdditionalCameraWeight
004C3ADA Script_C_Commentator.GetAllPlayerOverrideNames
004C3566 Script_C_Commentator.GetCamera
004C3729 Script_C_Commentator.GetCameraPosition
004C452A Script_C_Commentator.GetCurrentMapID
004C2270 Script_C_Commentator.GetDistanceBeforeForcedHorizontalConvergence
004C22CD Script_C_Commentator.GetDurationToForceHorizontalConvergence
004C1F87 Script_C_Commentator.GetExcludeDistance
004C1F2A Script_C_Commentator.GetHardlockWeight
004C212B Script_C_Commentator.GetHorizontalAngleThresholdToSmooth
004C30FC Script_C_Commentator.GetInstanceInfo
004C2009 Script_C_Commentator.GetLookAtLerpAmount
004C301C Script_C_Commentator.GetMapInfo
004C1E61 Script_C_Commentator.GetMaxNumPlayersPerTeam
004C1E3F Script_C_Commentator.GetMaxNumTeams
004C2F3D Script_C_Commentator.GetMode
004C2198 Script_C_Commentator.GetMsToHoldForHorizontalMovement
004C2053 Script_C_Commentator.GetMsToHoldForVerticalMovement
004C2204 Script_C_Commentator.GetMsToSmoothHorizontalChange
004C20BF Script_C_Commentator.GetMsToSmoothVerticalChange
004C2760 Script_C_Commentator.GetNumMaps
004C4489 Script_C_Commentator.GetNumPlayers
004C4581 Script_C_Commentator.GetPlayerCooldownInfo
004C51B5 Script_C_Commentator.GetPlayerFlagInfo
004C699C Script_C_Commentator.GetPlayerInfo
004C3A39 Script_C_Commentator.GetPlayerOverrideName
004C74C5 Script_C_Commentator.GetPlayerSpellCharges
004C1FE4 Script_C_Commentator.GetPositionLerpAmount
004C1ECD Script_C_Commentator.GetSoftlockWeight
004C202E Script_C_Commentator.GetSpeedFactor
004C1E83 Script_C_Commentator.GetTimeLeftInMatch
004C39AA Script_C_Commentator.GetWargameInfo
004C1E25 Script_C_Commentator.IsSmartCameraLocked
004C46EA Script_C_Commentator.IsSpectating
004C1E0B Script_C_Commentator.IsUsingSmartCamera
004C504C Script_C_Commentator.LookAtPlayer
004C62D3 Script_C_Commentator.RemoveAllPlayerOverrideNames
004C6BBA Script_C_Commentator.RemovePlayerOverrideName
004C66F9 Script_C_Commentator.SetAdditionalCameraWeight
004C33CD Script_C_Commentator.SetCamera
004C37F0 Script_C_Commentator.SetCameraCollision
004C3659 Script_C_Commentator.SetCameraPosition
004C2295 Script_C_Commentator.SetDistanceBeforeForcedHorizontalConvergence
004C22FB Script_C_Commentator.SetDurationToForceHorizontalConvergence
004C1FAC Script_C_Commentator.SetExcludeDistance
004C1F4F Script_C_Commentator.SetHardlockWeight
004C2158 Script_C_Commentator.SetHorizontalAngleThresholdToSmooth
004C28F3 Script_C_Commentator.SetLookAtLerpAmount
004C3310 Script_C_Commentator.SetMapAndInstanceIndex
004C270C Script_C_Commentator.SetMode
004C379C Script_C_Commentator.SetMoveSpeed
004C21C6 Script_C_Commentator.SetMsToHoldForHorizontalMovement
004C2081 Script_C_Commentator.SetMsToHoldForVerticalMovement
004C2232 Script_C_Commentator.SetMsToSmoothHorizontalChange
004C20ED Script_C_Commentator.SetMsToSmoothVerticalChange
004C28B3 Script_C_Commentator.SetPositionLerpAmount
004C32DF Script_C_Commentator.SetSmartCameraLocked
004C1EF2 Script_C_Commentator.SetSoftlockWeight
004C2933 Script_C_Commentator.SetSpeedFactor
004C3821 Script_C_Commentator.SetTargetHeightOffset
004C32A5 Script_C_Commentator.SetUseSmartCamera
004C278E Script_C_Commentator.SnapCameraLookAtPoint
004C386D Script_C_Commentator.StartWargame
004C273D Script_C_Commentator.ToggleMode
004C2F9B Script_C_Commentator.UpdateMapInfo
004C43B0 Script_C_Commentator.UpdatePlayerInfo
004C27AC Script_C_Commentator.ZoomIn
004C2826 Script_C_Commentator.ZoomOut
0046F34E Script_C_Garrison.AddFollowerToMission
004792E2 Script_C_Garrison.AllowMissionStartAboveSoftCap
0047AE05 Script_C_Garrison.AssignFollowerToBuilding
00467C20 Script_C_Garrison.CanGenerateRecruits
0046C144 Script_C_Garrison.CanOpenMissionChest
00467C3A Script_C_Garrison.CanSetRecruitmentPreference
0047C7FE Script_C_Garrison.CanSpellTargetFollowerIDWithAddAbility
00467A95 Script_C_Garrison.CanUpgradeGarrison
00476852 Script_C_Garrison.CancelConstruction
0046C2E0 Script_C_Garrison.CastItemSpellOnFollowerAbility
0046C206 Script_C_Garrison.CastSpellOnFollower
0046C25D Script_C_Garrison.CastSpellOnFollowerAbility
00479050 Script_C_Garrison.CastSpellOnMission
0046A4F9 Script_C_Garrison.CloseArchitect
0046A507 Script_C_Garrison.CloseGarrisonTradeskillNPC
0046A51B Script_C_Garrison.CloseMissionNPC
0047EBB3 Script_C_Garrison.CloseRecruitmentNPC
0046CE9F Script_C_Garrison.CloseTradeskillCrafter
0046A0F7 Script_C_Garrison.GenerateRecruits
0047704E Script_C_Garrison.GetAllBonusAbilityEffects
0047FA96 Script_C_Garrison.GetAllEncounterThreats
0047DA96 Script_C_Garrison.GetAvailableMissions
0047A273 Script_C_Garrison.GetAvailableRecruits
0047DCBE Script_C_Garrison.GetBasicMissionInfo
0047E685 Script_C_Garrison.GetBuffedFollowersForMission
004761FA Script_C_Garrison.GetBuildingInfo
00089BE4 Script_C_Garrison.GetBuildingLockInfo
004693A7 Script_C_Garrison.GetBuildingSizes
00089BE4 Script_C_Garrison.GetBuildingSpecInfo
00476177 Script_C_Garrison.GetBuildingTimeRemaining
004766F9 Script_C_Garrison.GetBuildingTooltip
0047643D Script_C_Garrison.GetBuildingUpgradeInfo
00475BE5 Script_C_Garrison.GetBuildings
00475B52 Script_C_Garrison.GetBuildingsForPlot
0047579A Script_C_Garrison.GetBuildingsForSize
0047E093 Script_C_Garrison.GetCompleteMissions
004804F3 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerAbilities
00479725 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerAbilityAtIndex
004798AB Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerAbilityAtIndexByID
0047E896 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerAbilityCounterMechanicInfo
00479BE8 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerAbilityDescription
00479C58 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerAbilityIcon
00479CDF Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerAbilityIsTrait
00467B98 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerAbilityLink
00479B78 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerAbilityName
00467CBF Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerActivationCost
0047C28C Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerBiasForMission
0046C94E Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerClassSpec
00479EBC Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerClassSpecAtlas
00479655 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerClassSpecByID
00479E0D Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerClassSpecName
0046C8F9 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerDisplayID
004795BF Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerDisplayIDByID
00478242 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerInfo
0047C622 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerInfoForBuilding
0046CB9B Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerItemLevelAverage
0046C3A7 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerItems
0046C9B0 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerLevel
0046CA54 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerLevelXP
0046CC4D Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerLink
0047A050 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerLinkByID
00478958 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerMissionCompleteInfo
0046C75F Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerMissionTimeLeft
0046C6D0 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerMissionTimeLeftSeconds
0046C442 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerModelItems
0046C8A4 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerName
00479519 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerNameByID
0046C83D Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerPortraitIconID
004796BD Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerPortraitIconIDByID
0046CAA9 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerQuality
004694EA Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerQualityTable
0046CAFB Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerRecentlyGainedAbilityIDs
0046CB4B Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerRecentlyGainedTraitIDs
0047927F Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerSoftCap
00479A25 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerSourceTextByID
0046CBF8 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerStatus
004797E8 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerTraitAtIndex
00479968 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerTraitAtIndexByID
00479AA6 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerTypeByID
00479B0F Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerTypeByMissionID
0046CA02 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerXP
00469481 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerXPTable
0047E186 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowers
00478E21 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowersTraitsForMission
00475628 Script_C_Garrison.GetGarrisonInfo
00476AEF Script_C_Garrison.GetGarrisonUpgradeCost
0047DBA3 Script_C_Garrison.GetInProgressMissions
0047E99C Script_C_Garrison.GetLandingPageItems
004688AD Script_C_Garrison.GetLandingPageShipmentCount
0047ABC6 Script_C_Garrison.GetLandingPageShipmentInfo
004774B0 Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionBonusAbilityEffects
0047BEBD Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionCompleteEncounters
0047769B Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionDisplayIDs
0047DD47 Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionInfo
00467BDC Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionLink
00479FB7 Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionMaxFollowers
00479F47 Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionName
0047E90F Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionRewardInfo
0047BBCB Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionSuccessChance
0047945C Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionTexture
0047BA41 Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionTimes
0047C118 Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionUncounteredMechanics
0046C614 Script_C_Garrison.GetNumActiveFollowers
00467CA7 Script_C_Garrison.GetNumFollowerActivationsRemaining
00467C85 Script_C_Garrison.GetNumFollowerDailyActivations
0046C5A5 Script_C_Garrison.GetNumFollowers
00479384 Script_C_Garrison.GetNumFollowersForMechanic
0046BF23 Script_C_Garrison.GetNumFollowersOnMission
00468801 Script_C_Garrison.GetNumPendingShipments
0047A871 Script_C_Garrison.GetNumShipmentCurrencies
0047A319 Script_C_Garrison.GetNumShipmentReagents
00475F82 Script_C_Garrison.GetOwnedBuildingInfo
0047625D Script_C_Garrison.GetOwnedBuildingInfoAbbrev
0047BD70 Script_C_Garrison.GetPartyBuffs
0047B951 Script_C_Garrison.GetPartyMentorLevels
0047B69B Script_C_Garrison.GetPartyMissionInfo
0047AAD9 Script_C_Garrison.GetPendingShipmentInfo
0047D1DC Script_C_Garrison.GetPlots
0047D382 Script_C_Garrison.GetPlotsForBuilding
00478450 Script_C_Garrison.GetPossibleFollowersForBuilding
0047E5A7 Script_C_Garrison.GetRecruitAbilities
0046FD44 Script_C_Garrison.GetRecruiterAbilityCategories
00478640 Script_C_Garrison.GetRecruiterAbilityList
0047A13C Script_C_Garrison.GetRecruitmentPreferences
0047BCB1 Script_C_Garrison.GetRewardChance
0047AF22 Script_C_Garrison.GetShipDeathAnimInfo
0047A3D7 Script_C_Garrison.GetShipmentContainerInfo
0047A5C8 Script_C_Garrison.GetShipmentItemInfo
0047A8DE Script_C_Garrison.GetShipmentReagentCurrencyInfo
0047A624 Script_C_Garrison.GetShipmentReagentInfo
0047A9B4 Script_C_Garrison.GetShipmentReagentItemLink
00089BE4 Script_C_Garrison.GetSpecChangeCost
00475ADA Script_C_Garrison.GetTabForPlot
0047A2F7 Script_C_Garrison.HasShipyard
00479238 Script_C_Garrison.IsAboveFollowerSoftCap
0046C689 Script_C_Garrison.IsFollowerCollected
004791C7 Script_C_Garrison.IsFollowerUnique
0047C607 Script_C_Garrison.IsInvasionAvailable
0047C3E4 Script_C_Garrison.IsMechanicFullyCountered
0046958C Script_C_Garrison.IsOnGarrisonMap
0047B006 Script_C_Garrison.IsOnShipmentQuestForNPC
00468708 Script_C_Garrison.IsOnShipyardMap
00469553 Script_C_Garrison.IsUsingPartyGarrison
004695AB Script_C_Garrison.IsVisitGarrisonAvailable
0046BF76 Script_C_Garrison.MarkMissionComplete
0046C05D Script_C_Garrison.MissionBonusRoll
004693E7 Script_C_Garrison.PlaceBuilding
0046A2F1 Script_C_Garrison.RecruitFollower
0046A3FA Script_C_Garrison.RemoveFollower
0046CCA8 Script_C_Garrison.RemoveFollowerFromBuilding
0046E14D Script_C_Garrison.RemoveFollowerFromMission
0046CD70 Script_C_Garrison.RenameFollower
00468585 Script_C_Garrison.RequestGarrisonUpgradeable
00468846 Script_C_Garrison.RequestLandingPageShipmentInfo
00468767 Script_C_Garrison.RequestShipmentCreation
00468723 Script_C_Garrison.RequestShipmentInfo
0048013A Script_C_Garrison.SearchForFollower
004768C9 Script_C_Garrison.SetBuildingActive
00089BE4 Script_C_Garrison.SetBuildingSpecialization
0046C4E4 Script_C_Garrison.SetFollowerFavorite
004790B4 Script_C_Garrison.SetFollowerInactive
0046A1EC Script_C_Garrison.SetRecruitmentPreferences
0046867B Script_C_Garrison.SetUsingPartyGarrison
004777FE Script_C_Garrison.StartMission
00476977 Script_C_Garrison.SwapBuildings
0047C6EA Script_C_Garrison.TargetSpellHasFollowerItemLevelUpgrade
0047C9B0 Script_C_Garrison.TargetSpellHasFollowerReroll
0047C75D Script_C_Garrison.TargetSpellHasFollowerTemporaryAbility
004767BA Script_C_Garrison.UpgradeBuilding
004756D5 Script_C_Garrison.UpgradeGarrison
004C0179 Script_C_Heirloom.CanHeirloomUpgradeFromPending
004BFA51 Script_C_Heirloom.CreateHeirloom
004BF938 Script_C_Heirloom.GetCollectedHeirloomFilter
004C0A0B Script_C_Heirloom.GetHeirloomInfo
004C09A3 Script_C_Heirloom.GetHeirloomItemIDFromIndex
004C0293 Script_C_Heirloom.GetHeirloomLink
004BF772 Script_C_Heirloom.GetHeirloomMaxUpgradeLevel
004BF859 Script_C_Heirloom.GetHeirloomSourceFilter
004C0986 Script_C_Heirloom.GetNumHeirlooms
004BFB24 Script_C_Heirloom.GetNumKnownHeirlooms
004BF9D3 Script_C_Heirloom.GetUncollectedHeirloomFilter
004C0113 Script_C_Heirloom.IsItemHeirloom
004BF6B6 Script_C_Heirloom.IsPendingHeirloomUpgrade
004BFAC1 Script_C_Heirloom.PlayerHasHeirloom
004BF8D4 Script_C_Heirloom.SetCollectedHeirloomFilter
004BF7D9 Script_C_Heirloom.SetHeirloomSourceFilter
004BF96F Script_C_Heirloom.SetUncollectedHeirloomFilter
004C02DB Script_C_Heirloom.UpgradeHeirloom
0055602B Script_C_LFGList.AcceptInvite
00556B84 Script_C_LFGList.ApplyToGroup
00556C4C Script_C_LFGList.CancelApplication
00556B7C Script_C_LFGList.ClearSearchResults
005584F4 Script_C_LFGList.CreateListing
00554D7A Script_C_LFGList.DeclineApplicant
0055607E Script_C_LFGList.DeclineInvite
00553D05 Script_C_LFGList.GetActiveEntryInfo
00558D8F Script_C_LFGList.GetActivityGroupInfo
00558E08 Script_C_LFGList.GetActivityInfo
00559016 Script_C_LFGList.GetActivityInfoExpensive
00554C74 Script_C_LFGList.GetApplicantInfo
00554CB8 Script_C_LFGList.GetApplicantMemberInfo
00554D19 Script_C_LFGList.GetApplicantMemberStats
00554583 Script_C_LFGList.GetApplicants
00555F09 Script_C_LFGList.GetApplicationInfo
00555FAC Script_C_LFGList.GetApplications
00558B00 Script_C_LFGList.GetAvailableActivities
00558A12 Script_C_LFGList.GetAvailableActivityGroups
0055895E Script_C_LFGList.GetAvailableCategories
00552F1A Script_C_LFGList.GetAvailableLanguageSearchFilter
0055304F Script_C_LFGList.GetAvailableRoles
00558CF3 Script_C_LFGList.GetCategoryInfo
00552F80 Script_C_LFGList.GetDefaultLanguageSearchFilter
00552EF9 Script_C_LFGList.GetLanguageSearchFilter
005545B8 Script_C_LFGList.GetNumApplicants
00553DE4 Script_C_LFGList.GetNumApplications
00554621 Script_C_LFGList.GetNumInvitedApplicantMembers
00554646 Script_C_LFGList.GetNumPendingApplicantMembers
0055308C Script_C_LFGList.GetRoleCheckInfo
00558FD0 Script_C_LFGList.GetSearchResultEncounterInfo
00555F4F Script_C_LFGList.GetSearchResultFriends
00555E19 Script_C_LFGList.GetSearchResultInfo
00555EC3 Script_C_LFGList.GetSearchResultMemberCounts
00555E5F Script_C_LFGList.GetSearchResultMemberInfo
00555D8F Script_C_LFGList.GetSearchResults
00553095 Script_C_LFGList.HasActivityList
00554E2E Script_C_LFGList.InviteApplicant
005560D1 Script_C_LFGList.IsCurrentlyApplying
00557589 Script_C_LFGList.RefreshApplicants
0055759B Script_C_LFGList.RemoveApplicant
00552E77 Script_C_LFGList.RemoveListing
00554F47 Script_C_LFGList.ReportApplicant
00556128 Script_C_LFGList.ReportSearchResult
00552E5B Script_C_LFGList.RequestAvailableActivities
00552FF2 Script_C_LFGList.SaveLanguageSearchFilter
00558F04 Script_C_LFGList.Search
00556C91 Script_C_LFGList.SetApplicantMemberRole
005586E2 Script_C_LFGList.UpdateListing
0052A6BB Script_C_LootHistory.CanMasterLoot
00529D96 Script_C_LootHistory.GetExpiration
0052B1E7 Script_C_LootHistory.GetItem
00529FD2 Script_C_LootHistory.GetNumItems
0052A428 Script_C_LootHistory.GetPlayerInfo
0052A5DF Script_C_LootHistory.GiveMasterLoot
0052AB01 Script_C_LootHistory.SetExpiration
004C1789 Script_C_LossOfControl.GetEventInfo
004C0DED Script_C_LossOfControl.GetNumEvents
0054885A Script_C_MapBar.BarIsShown
005488A4 Script_C_MapBar.GetCurrentValue
00548875 Script_C_MapBar.GetMaxValue
0054892F Script_C_MapBar.GetParticipationPercentage
005488FC Script_C_MapBar.GetPhaseIndex
005488D7 Script_C_MapBar.GetTag
0040F597 Script_C_MountJournal.Dismiss
0040E65E Script_C_MountJournal.GetCollectedFilterSetting
0040F5A8 Script_C_MountJournal.GetIsFavorite
0040FF18 Script_C_MountJournal.GetMountInfo
004100CE Script_C_MountJournal.GetMountInfoExtra
0040DDB6 Script_C_MountJournal.GetNumMounts
0040ECB2 Script_C_MountJournal.Pickup
0040E5E1 Script_C_MountJournal.SetCollectedFilterSetting
0040ED12 Script_C_MountJournal.SetIsFavorite
00410440 Script_C_MountJournal.Summon
004B1ADD Script_C_NewItems.ClearAll
004B2329 Script_C_NewItems.IsNewItem
004B24DE Script_C_NewItems.RemoveNewItem
00416C00 Script_C_PetBattles.AcceptPVPDuel
00416C20 Script_C_PetBattles.AcceptQueuedPVPMatch
00416E6A Script_C_PetBattles.CanAcceptQueuedPVPMatch
004168DD Script_C_PetBattles.CanActivePetSwapOut
00416939 Script_C_PetBattles.CanPetSwapIn
00416C08 Script_C_PetBattles.CancelPVPDuel
00416DF1 Script_C_PetBattles.ChangePet
004174D2 Script_C_PetBattles.DeclineQueuedPVPMatch
00419163 Script_C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame
0041A4B9 Script_C_PetBattles.GetAbilityEffectInfo
0041A3BF Script_C_PetBattles.GetAbilityInfo
0041A47E Script_C_PetBattles.GetAbilityInfoByID
0041A7E6 Script_C_PetBattles.GetAbilityProcTurnIndex
00416809 Script_C_PetBattles.GetAbilityState
0041A740 Script_C_PetBattles.GetAbilityStateModification
0041556F Script_C_PetBattles.GetActivePet
0041A6AA Script_C_PetBattles.GetAllEffectNames
00416E25 Script_C_PetBattles.GetAllStates
0041593C Script_C_PetBattles.GetAttackModifier
0041A8B5 Script_C_PetBattles.GetAuraInfo
0041540B Script_C_PetBattles.GetBattleState
0041564F Script_C_PetBattles.GetBreedQuality
0041553A Script_C_PetBattles.GetDisplayID
00415356 Script_C_PetBattles.GetForfeitPenalty
004155A5 Script_C_PetBattles.GetHealth
0041A070 Script_C_PetBattles.GetIcon
004156B2 Script_C_PetBattles.GetLevel
004155DE Script_C_PetBattles.GetMaxHealth
004154E6 Script_C_PetBattles.GetName
00416B19 Script_C_PetBattles.GetNumAuras
00416A3E Script_C_PetBattles.GetNumPets
004159C9 Script_C_PetBattles.GetPVPMatchmakingInfo
0041A168 Script_C_PetBattles.GetPetSpeciesID
0041A18B Script_C_PetBattles.GetPetType
004157B2 Script_C_PetBattles.GetPlayerTrapAbility
00415617 Script_C_PetBattles.GetPower
004158F3 Script_C_PetBattles.GetSelectedAction
0041567A Script_C_PetBattles.GetSpeed
00416B67 Script_C_PetBattles.GetStateValue
00416778 Script_C_PetBattles.GetTurnTimeInfo
004156EB Script_C_PetBattles.GetXP
0041537C Script_C_PetBattles.IsInBattle
0041539A Script_C_PetBattles.IsPlayerNPC
00415891 Script_C_PetBattles.IsSkipAvailable
004157E8 Script_C_PetBattles.IsTrapAvailable
0041543A Script_C_PetBattles.IsWaitingOnOpponent
004153C0 Script_C_PetBattles.IsWildBattle
00416731 Script_C_PetBattles.SetPendingReportBattlePetTarget
004190EA Script_C_PetBattles.SetPendingReportTargetFromUnit
0041574C Script_C_PetBattles.ShouldShowPetSelect
004167F5 Script_C_PetBattles.SkipTurn
00419177 Script_C_PetBattles.StartPVPDuel
00416C10 Script_C_PetBattles.StartPVPMatchmaking
00416C18 Script_C_PetBattles.StopPVPMatchmaking
00416A74 Script_C_PetBattles.UseAbility
00416AA9 Script_C_PetBattles.UseTrap
00410F1E Script_C_PetJournal.AddAllPetSourcesFilter
00410E9A Script_C_PetJournal.AddAllPetTypesFilter
00414003 Script_C_PetJournal.CagePetByID
00410F30 Script_C_PetJournal.ClearAllPetSourcesFilter
00410EAC Script_C_PetJournal.ClearAllPetTypesFilter
004114F7 Script_C_PetJournal.ClearSearchFilter
00414048 Script_C_PetJournal.FindPetIDByName
0041219C Script_C_PetJournal.GetBattlePetLink
004147DE Script_C_PetJournal.GetNumCollectedInfo
004109DA Script_C_PetJournal.GetNumPetSources
004109DA Script_C_PetJournal.GetNumPetTypes
004147B7 Script_C_PetJournal.GetNumPets
0041484E Script_C_PetJournal.GetOwnedBattlePetString
00413AD3 Script_C_PetJournal.GetPetAbilityInfo
00413C26 Script_C_PetJournal.GetPetAbilityList
004139DC Script_C_PetJournal.GetPetCooldownByGUID
00414AFC Script_C_PetJournal.GetPetInfoByIndex
00413922 Script_C_PetJournal.GetPetInfoByPetID
00413884 Script_C_PetJournal.GetPetInfoBySpeciesID
00411424 Script_C_PetJournal.GetPetLoadOutInfo
00410B55 Script_C_PetJournal.GetPetSortParameter
0041211A Script_C_PetJournal.GetPetStats
004121FB Script_C_PetJournal.GetPetTeamAverageLevel
004114FF Script_C_PetJournal.GetSummonedPetGUID
004115B2 Script_C_PetJournal.IsFindBattleEnabled
00410A92 Script_C_PetJournal.IsFlagFiltered
00410ADD Script_C_PetJournal.IsJournalReadOnly
00410AFB Script_C_PetJournal.IsJournalUnlocked
00410A3F Script_C_PetJournal.IsPetSourceFiltered
004109EE Script_C_PetJournal.IsPetTypeFiltered
00413EFD Script_C_PetJournal.PetCanBeReleased
00413EAF Script_C_PetJournal.PetIsCapturable
004120BC Script_C_PetJournal.PetIsFavorite
00411F0B Script_C_PetJournal.PetIsHurt
00411EBD Script_C_PetJournal.PetIsLockedForConvert
00411E6F Script_C_PetJournal.PetIsRevoked
0041098C Script_C_PetJournal.PetIsSlotted
00413F4B Script_C_PetJournal.PetIsSummonable
00413E61 Script_C_PetJournal.PetIsTradable
00411E2A Script_C_PetJournal.PickupPet
00414947 Script_C_PetJournal.ReleasePetByID
004140E4 Script_C_PetJournal.SetAbility
00411F59 Script_C_PetJournal.SetCustomName
00412053 Script_C_PetJournal.SetFavorite
00410F42 Script_C_PetJournal.SetFlagFilter
00414BF7 Script_C_PetJournal.SetPetLoadOutInfo
00410B19 Script_C_PetJournal.SetPetSortParameter
00410EBC Script_C_PetJournal.SetPetSourceFilter
00410E38 Script_C_PetJournal.SetPetTypeFilter
00413E24 Script_C_PetJournal.SetSearchFilter
00413F99 Script_C_PetJournal.SummonPetByGUID
00413FDE Script_C_PetJournal.SummonRandomPet
00547A14 Script_C_ProductChoice.GetChoices
00547A61 Script_C_ProductChoice.GetNumSuppressed
00547860 Script_C_ProductChoice.GetProducts
005478C5 Script_C_ProductChoice.MakeSelection
004885F5 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.AckFailure
0048867D Script_C_PurchaseAPI.DeliverProduct
0048A27B Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetCharacterInfoByGUID
0048BCEF Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetCharactersForRealm
0048936B Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetConfirmationInfo
004886E8 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetCurrencyID
0048867D Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetDeliverStatus
0048B1D8 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetDistributionInfo
0048A06A Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetEligibleRacesForRaceChange
0048C9ED Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetEntryInfo
00488646 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetFailureInfo
0048C87F Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetProductGroupInfo
00489226 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetProductGroups
0048CB1F Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetProductInfo
00488CEE Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetProductList
0048AAFF Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetProducts
0048845A Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetPurchaseList
0048867D Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetPurchaseStatus
0048CDF8 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetRealmList
004895D5 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetUnrevokedBoostInfo
00489490 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetVASCompletionInfo
0048B30A Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetVASErrors
004893C1 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.HasDistributionList
00488688 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.HasProductList
004892CA Script_C_PurchaseAPI.HasProductType
0048941A Script_C_PurchaseAPI.HasPurchaseInProgress
004886B0 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.HasPurchaseList
0048849C Script_C_PurchaseAPI.IsAvailable
0048870E Script_C_PurchaseAPI.IsRegionLocked
00489F86 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.PurchaseProduct
00489099 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.PurchaseProductConfirm
00488D9C Script_C_PurchaseAPI.PurchaseVASProduct
00488767 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.SetVASProductReady
00546979 Script_C_Questline.GetNumAvailableQuestlines
00547354 Script_C_Questline.GetQuestlineInfoByIndex
004881CB Script_C_RecruitAFriend.CheckEmailEnabled
0048817A Script_C_RecruitAFriend.GetRecruitInfo
004881B1 Script_C_RecruitAFriend.IsSendingEnabled
00488102 Script_C_RecruitAFriend.SendRecruit
0041DE61 Script_C_Scenario.GetBonusStepRewardQuestID
0041DD67 Script_C_Scenario.GetBonusSteps
0041EFFF Script_C_Scenario.GetCriteriaInfo
0041F040 Script_C_Scenario.GetCriteriaInfoByStep
0041F097 Script_C_Scenario.GetInfo
0041D50B Script_C_Scenario.GetProvingGroundsInfo
0041E494 Script_C_Scenario.GetScenarioIconInfo
0041F26B Script_C_Scenario.GetStepInfo
0041DEB7 Script_C_Scenario.GetSupersededObjectives
0041F422 Script_C_Scenario.IsChallengeMode
0041D4ED Script_C_Scenario.IsInScenario
0041F3E5 Script_C_Scenario.TreatScenarioAsDungeon
00200E62 Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.GetLastSeenUpgradePopup
0020154C Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.HasFreePromotionalUpgrade
00200E8A Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.HasSeenFreePromotionalUpgradePopup
00201646 Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.IsPurchaseIDPendingUpgrade
00200EAB Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.SetPopupSeen
00200EF3 Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.SetPromotionalPopupSeen
00200F42 Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.SetStartAutomatically
00508EF9 Script_C_Social.GetLastAchievement
00508E61 Script_C_Social.GetLastItem
005089B3 Script_C_Social.GetLastScreenshot
0050887F Script_C_Social.GetNumCharactersPerMedia
00508F74 Script_C_Social.GetScreenshotByIndex
005096EC Script_C_Social.GetTweetLength
0050884A Script_C_Social.IsSocialEnabled
0050897E Script_C_Social.RegisterSocialBrowser
00508FEE Script_C_Social.SetTextureToScreenshot
005087F3 Script_C_Social.TwitterCheckStatus
005091CC Script_C_Social.TwitterConnect
00508810 Script_C_Social.TwitterDisconnect
0050882D Script_C_Social.TwitterGetMSTillCanPost
0050933B Script_C_Social.TwitterPostAchievement
00509250 Script_C_Social.TwitterPostMessage
00509A03 Script_C_Social.TwitterPostScreenshot
00489538 Script_C_StoreGlue.ChangeRealmByCharacterGUID
004887E6 Script_C_StoreGlue.ClearVASProductReady
004887B0 Script_C_StoreGlue.GetVASProductReady
00489692 Script_C_StoreGlue.GetVASPurchaseStateInfo
004884DE Script_C_StoreGlue.IsExpansionPreorderInStore
004887CA Script_C_StoreGlue.UpdateVASPurchaseStates
004884C4 Script_C_StorePublic.IsDisabledByParentalControls
00488482 Script_C_StorePublic.IsEnabled
0054680A Script_C_TaskQuest.GetQuestObjectiveStrByQuestID
0054561B Script_C_TaskQuest.GetQuestProgressBarInfo
0054667F Script_C_TaskQuest.GetQuestTitleByQuestID
0054678F Script_C_TaskQuest.GetQuestsForPlayerByMapID
003DC558 Script_C_Timer.After
0055A542 Script_C_ToyBox.ClearAllSourceTypesFiltered
0055A81A Script_C_ToyBox.FilterToys
0055991F Script_C_ToyBox.GetFilterCollected
00559956 Script_C_ToyBox.GetFilterUncollected
00559A08 Script_C_ToyBox.GetIsFavorite
00559907 Script_C_ToyBox.GetNumFilteredToys
00559DD7 Script_C_ToyBox.GetNumLearnedDisplayedToys
00559D61 Script_C_ToyBox.GetNumTotalDisplayedToys
005598EF Script_C_ToyBox.GetNumToys
0055987A Script_C_ToyBox.GetToyFromIndex
0055ABD5 Script_C_ToyBox.GetToyInfo
0055ACBD Script_C_ToyBox.GetToyLink
00559A4F Script_C_ToyBox.HasFavorites
0055998D Script_C_ToyBox.IsSourceTypeFiltered
0055AD4E Script_C_ToyBox.IsToyUsable
00559F27 Script_C_ToyBox.PickupToyBoxItem
0055A507 Script_C_ToyBox.SetAllSourceTypesFiltered
0055A2FE Script_C_ToyBox.SetFilterCollected
0055A480 Script_C_ToyBox.SetFilterSourceType
0055A408 Script_C_ToyBox.SetFilterString
0055A383 Script_C_ToyBox.SetFilterUncollected
0055A844 Script_C_ToyBox.SetIsFavorite
00528D79 Script_C_Trophy.MonumentChangeAppearanceToTrophyID
00528DBC Script_C_Trophy.MonumentCloseMonumentUI
00528EA4 Script_C_Trophy.MonumentGetCount
00528D18 Script_C_Trophy.MonumentGetSelectedTrophyID
00529BEA Script_C_Trophy.MonumentGetTrophyInfoByIndex
00529BDA Script_C_Trophy.MonumentLoadList
00529BE2 Script_C_Trophy.MonumentLoadSelectedTrophyID
00528DB4 Script_C_Trophy.MonumentRevertAppearanceToSaved
00528D3E Script_C_Trophy.MonumentSaveSelection
00548066 Script_C_Vignettes.GetNumVignettes
0054808D Script_C_Vignettes.GetVignetteGUID
00548380 Script_C_Vignettes.GetVignetteInfoFromInstanceID
0048724C Script_C_WowTokenGlue.CanVeteranBuy
0048722C Script_C_WowTokenGlue.CheckVeteranTokenEligibility
004871E3 Script_C_WowTokenGlue.GetAccountRemainingGoldAmount
004878E1 Script_C_WowTokenGlue.GetTokenCount
00487A34 Script_C_WowTokenPublic.BuyToken
00486EC1 Script_C_WowTokenPublic.GetCommerceSystemStatus
00486E28 Script_C_WowTokenPublic.GetCurrentMarketPrice
00487045 Script_C_WowTokenPublic.GetGuaranteedPrice
0048767E Script_C_WowTokenPublic.GetListedAuctionableTokenInfo
0048765C Script_C_WowTokenPublic.GetNumListedAuctionableTokens
0048713F Script_C_WowTokenPublic.IsAuctionableWowToken
00487181 Script_C_WowTokenPublic.IsConsumableWowToken
004879AE Script_C_WowTokenPublic.SellToken
00486EF8 Script_C_WowTokenPublic.UpdateListedAuctionableTokens
004874D7 Script_C_WowTokenPublic.UpdateMarketPrice
004871C3 Script_C_WowTokenPublic.UpdateTokenCount
0048787D Script_C_WowTokenSecure.CancelRedeem
00486FBB Script_C_WowTokenSecure.ConfirmBuyToken
00486F18 Script_C_WowTokenSecure.ConfirmSellToken
0048708E Script_C_WowTokenSecure.GetPriceLockDuration
004870E0 Script_C_WowTokenSecure.GetRedemptionInfo
004870B4 Script_C_WowTokenSecure.GetRemainingGameTime
004878E1 Script_C_WowTokenSecure.GetTokenCount
00487767 Script_C_WowTokenSecure.RedeemToken
004877CB Script_C_WowTokenSecure.RedeemTokenConfirm
00487117 Script_C_WowTokenSecure.WillKickFromWorld
004E5A1D Script_AbandonQuest
00504232 Script_AbandonSkill
0099A2F3 Script_AcceptAreaSpiritHeal
00447FAE Script_AcceptBattlefieldPort
00202367 Script_AcceptChangedOptionWarnings
00201CDD Script_AcceptContest
0052DC9E Script_AcceptDuel
004392DA Script_AcceptGroup
009885C7 Script_AcceptGuild
00990B98 Script_AcceptLevelGrant
004F7E1F Script_AcceptProposal
004DC0B4 Script_AcceptQuest
0098853C Script_AcceptResurrect
00201CD5 Script_AcceptScanning
0052CD87 Script_AcceptSockets
0028643E Script_AcceptSpellConfirmationPrompt
00201CCD Script_AcceptTerminationWithoutNotice
004A5B8B Script_AcceptTrade
00988E55 Script_AcceptXPLoss
0049012E Script_AccountMsg_GetBody
004900A2 Script_AccountMsg_GetHeaderPriority
00490026 Script_AccountMsg_GetHeaderSubject
00490333 Script_AccountMsg_GetIndexHighestPriorityUnreadMsg
004903A3 Script_AccountMsg_GetIndexNextUnreadMsg
0048FFE4 Script_AccountMsg_GetNumTotalMsgs
004902A5 Script_AccountMsg_GetNumUnreadMsgs
004902EC Script_AccountMsg_GetNumUnreadUrgentMsgs
00490A84 Script_AccountMsg_LoadBody
00490A60 Script_AccountMsg_LoadHeaders
00490B08 Script_AccountMsg_SetMsgRead
004DB34E Script_AcknowledgeAutoAcceptQuest
00436F0B Script_AcknowledgeSurvey
0049403B Script_ActionHasRange
004E1597 Script_AddAutoQuestPopUp
0099FECF Script_AddChatWindowChannel
0099C85C Script_AddChatWindowMessages
005E60D9 Script_AddFriend
005E83A7 Script_AddIgnore
005E83D1 Script_AddMute
005E8353 Script_AddOrDelIgnore
005E837D Script_AddOrDelMute
005E80D0 Script_AddOrRemoveFriend
004E5C62 Script_AddQuestWatch
00525C30 Script_AddTrackedAchievement
004A5BA1 Script_AddTradeMoney
0098C8FE Script_Ambiguate
0048F1BE Script_AntiAliasingSupported
0041C972 Script_ApplyBarberShopStyle
005150C8 Script_ApplyTransmogrifications
004A14EC Script_ArchaeologyGetIconInfo
004A429C Script_ArchaeologyMapUpdateAll
004A14A2 Script_ArcheologyGetVisibleBlobID
00989E54 Script_AreAccountAchievementsHidden
004838DF Script_AreTalentsLocked
003B8A39 Script_AscendStop
00995177 Script_AssistUnit
00988157 Script_AttackTarget
00201CE5 Script_AttemptFastLogin
0048F8E7 Script_AutoChooseCurrentGraphicsSetting
00988174 Script_AutoEquipCursorItem
0051849C Script_AutoLootMailItem
004CAEBB Script_AutoStoreGuildBankItem
00421372 Script_BNAcceptFriendInvite
004217DB Script_BNCheckBattleTagInviteToGuildMember
00423DFB Script_BNCheckBattleTagInviteToUnit
0041FAFB Script_BNConnected
00426F82 Script_BNCreateConversation
004213BB Script_BNDeclineFriendInvite
0041FB31 Script_BNFeaturesEnabled
0041FB16 Script_BNFeaturesEnabledAndConnected
00429B91 Script_BNGetBlockedInfo
00423B5D Script_BNGetBlockedToonInfo
00422948 Script_BNGetConversationInfo
0042981F Script_BNGetConversationMemberInfo
00426C67 Script_BNGetCustomMessageTable
00427F74 Script_BNGetFOFInfo
00421755 Script_BNGetFriendIndex
0042A9F4 Script_BNGetFriendInfo
0042AA69 Script_BNGetFriendInfoByID
00427E7C Script_BNGetFriendInviteInfo
00427602 Script_BNGetFriendToonInfo
00425ED4 Script_BNGetInfo
00422C16 Script_BNGetMatureLanguageFilter
004C1E61 Script_BNGetMaxNumConversations
0041FB4C Script_BNGetMaxPlayersInConversation
0042385F Script_BNGetNumBlocked
00423AC4 Script_BNGetNumBlockedToons
004214AE Script_BNGetNumConversationMembers
00422AB4 Script_BNGetNumFOF
004212EA Script_BNGetNumFriendInvites
0042641A Script_BNGetNumFriendToons
004260A1 Script_BNGetNumFriends
00423A46 Script_BNGetSelectedBlock
00421706 Script_BNGetSelectedFriend
00423D7D Script_BNGetSelectedToonBlock
0042778C Script_BNGetToonInfo
0041FB7B Script_BNInviteFriend
004270E1 Script_BNInviteToConversation
004229B8 Script_BNIsBlocked
00422CFE Script_BNIsFriend
004271F7 Script_BNIsFriendConversationValid
00422CA5 Script_BNIsSelf
00422A36 Script_BNIsToonBlocked
0042144D Script_BNLeaveConversation
00429960 Script_BNListConversation
00421200 Script_BNRemoveFriend
00421404 Script_BNReportFriendInvite
00421556 Script_BNReportPlayer
00429C5B Script_BNRequestFOFInfo
0042288A Script_BNSendConversationMessage
00424827 Script_BNSendFriendInvite
00426B2B Script_BNSendFriendInviteByID
00426DD1 Script_BNSendGameData
004262AF Script_BNSendSoR
00422D57 Script_BNSendVerifiedBattleTagInvite
004296EE Script_BNSendWhisper
004242D6 Script_BNSetAFK
004238F8 Script_BNSetBlocked
00424436 Script_BNSetCustomMessage
00424386 Script_BNSetDND
0042455B Script_BNSetFocus
00421252 Script_BNSetFriendNote
00422B6F Script_BNSetMatureLanguageFilter
004239C1 Script_BNSetSelectedBlock
0042168E Script_BNSetSelectedFriend
00423CF8 Script_BNSetSelectedToonBlock
00423C29 Script_BNSetToonBlocked
00426188 Script_BNSummonFriendByIndex
00427D3E Script_BNTokenFindName
0052D38A Script_BankButtonIDToInvSlotID
0041C982 Script_BarberShopReset
004456A6 Script_BattlefieldMgrEntryInviteResponse
0044575F Script_BattlefieldMgrExitRequest
00445731 Script_BattlefieldMgrQueueInviteResponse
004456D4 Script_BattlefieldMgrQueueRequest
0098417C Script_BeginTrade
0099A91E Script_BindEnchant
003DB48D Script_BreakUpLargeNumbers
004CA0CC Script_BuyGuildBankTab
0053FC2E Script_BuyGuildCharter
004D8279 Script_BuyMerchantItem
0052D6BC Script_BuyReagentBank
0050298D Script_BuyTrainerService
004D6DF7 Script_BuybackItem
00533366 Script_CalculateAuctionDeposit
004EFBF8 Script_CalendarAddEvent
004ED6E6 Script_CalendarCanAddEvent
004ED6BA Script_CalendarCanSendInvite
004ED21B Script_CalendarCloseEvent
004EEB4F Script_CalendarContextDeselectEvent
004F200A Script_CalendarContextEventCanComplain
004F215F Script_CalendarContextEventCanEdit
004F2201 Script_CalendarContextEventCanRemove
004ED274 Script_CalendarContextEventClipboard
004F20CF Script_CalendarContextEventComplain
004F1F59 Script_CalendarContextEventCopy
004F22A3 Script_CalendarContextEventGetCalendarType
004EFD02 Script_CalendarContextEventPaste
004F1EA8 Script_CalendarContextEventRemove
004F1E06 Script_CalendarContextEventSignUp
004EEB57 Script_CalendarContextGetEventIndex
004F1B89 Script_CalendarContextInviteAvailable
004F1CD0 Script_CalendarContextInviteDecline
004F18CD Script_CalendarContextInviteIsPending
004F197B Script_CalendarContextInviteModeratorStatus
004F1D66 Script_CalendarContextInviteRemove
004F1A37 Script_CalendarContextInviteStatus
004F1C1F Script_CalendarContextInviteTentative
004F1ADB Script_CalendarContextInviteType
004EEACE Script_CalendarContextSelectEvent
004EFC1D Script_CalendarDefaultGuildFilter
004EFD62 Script_CalendarEventAvailable
004ED627 Script_CalendarEventCanEdit
004ED4DD Script_CalendarEventCanModerate
004EF014 Script_CalendarEventClearAutoApprove
004EEFFE Script_CalendarEventClearLocked
004ED47F Script_CalendarEventClearModerator
004EFD78 Script_CalendarEventDecline
004ED642 Script_CalendarEventGetCalendarType
004EFA1C Script_CalendarEventGetInvite
004EE96B Script_CalendarEventGetInviteResponseTime
004ED369 Script_CalendarEventGetInviteSortCriterion
004ED223 Script_CalendarEventGetNumInvites
004ED5C3 Script_CalendarEventGetRepeatOptions
004EF01F Script_CalendarEventGetSelectedInvite
004EEC00 Script_CalendarEventGetStatusOptions
004EFD8B Script_CalendarEventGetTextures
004ED52A Script_CalendarEventGetTypes
004ED56F Script_CalendarEventGetTypesDisplayOrdered
004F09EE Script_CalendarEventHasPendingInvite
004ED600 Script_CalendarEventHaveSettingsChanged
004EFCE1 Script_CalendarEventInvite
004ED4C2 Script_CalendarEventIsModerator
004EEBBF Script_CalendarEventRemoveInvite
004ED675 Script_CalendarEventSelectInvite
004EF009 Script_CalendarEventSetAutoApprove
004EEDA8 Script_CalendarEventSetDate
004EECE7 Script_CalendarEventSetDescription
004EEFF3 Script_CalendarEventSetLocked
004EEEAD Script_CalendarEventSetLockoutDate
004EEF43 Script_CalendarEventSetLockoutTime
004ED43C Script_CalendarEventSetModerator
004EED49 Script_CalendarEventSetRepeatOption
004EED79 Script_CalendarEventSetSize
004ED3DB Script_CalendarEventSetStatus
004EEFB2 Script_CalendarEventSetTextureID
004EEE3E Script_CalendarEventSetTime
004EECB5 Script_CalendarEventSetTitle
004EED19 Script_CalendarEventSetType
004EFD83 Script_CalendarEventSignUp
004ED28F Script_CalendarEventSortInvites
004EFD6D Script_CalendarEventTentative
004EE447 Script_CalendarGetAbsMonth
004ECF70 Script_CalendarGetDate
004F4480 Script_CalendarGetDayEvent
004EE5CB Script_CalendarGetDayEventSequenceInfo
004EE903 Script_CalendarGetEventIndex
004F03F5 Script_CalendarGetEventInfo
004EE6F5 Script_CalendarGetFirstPendingInvite
004F4864 Script_CalendarGetGuildEventInfo
004EE778 Script_CalendarGetGuildEventSelectionInfo
004F4A51 Script_CalendarGetHolidayInfo
004ED18D Script_CalendarGetMaxCreateDate
004ED079 Script_CalendarGetMaxDate
004ECFEF Script_CalendarGetMinDate
004ED103 Script_CalendarGetMinHistoryDate
004EE380 Script_CalendarGetMonth
004ECEF6 Script_CalendarGetMonthNames
004EE54B Script_CalendarGetNumDayEvents
004EE760 Script_CalendarGetNumGuildEvents
004F0925 Script_CalendarGetNumPendingInvites
004EF83A Script_CalendarGetRaidInfo
004ECF33 Script_CalendarGetWeekdayNames
004ED712 Script_CalendarIsActionPending
004F0953 Script_CalendarMassInviteGuild
004EFC15 Script_CalendarNewEvent
004F09DE Script_CalendarNewGuildAnnouncement
004F09E6 Script_CalendarNewGuildEvent
004EE882 Script_CalendarOpenEvent
004EEAC6 Script_CalendarRemoveEvent
004F60EB Script_CalendarSetAbsMonth
004EF7FA Script_CalendarSetMonth
004EFCC4 Script_CalendarUpdateEvent
0042BB26 Script_CallCompanion
003B8C02 Script_CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart
003B8C3A Script_CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop
003CBCF6 Script_CameraZoomIn
003CBD61 Script_CameraZoomOut
004E4BBB Script_CanAbandonQuest
0041BC82 Script_CanAlterSkin
0041BA1A Script_CanBeRaidTarget
0053137D Script_CanCancelAuction
003B6791 Script_CanCancelScene
0098C8CD Script_CanChangePlayerDifficulty
0099F968 Script_CanComplainChat
00517A97 Script_CanComplainInboxItem
004CAC5A Script_CanEditGuildBankTabInfo
004D17E3 Script_CanEditGuildEvent
004D1683 Script_CanEditGuildInfo
004CFEA8 Script_CanEditGuildTabInfo
004D14AF Script_CanEditMOTD
004D1599 Script_CanEditOfficerNote
004D1524 Script_CanEditPublicNote
003B9710 Script_CanEjectPassengerFromSeat
003B8037 Script_CanExitVehicle
00989B32 Script_CanGrantLevel
004D16F8 Script_CanGuildBankRepair
004D1354 Script_CanGuildDemote
004D13C9 Script_CanGuildInvite
004D12DF Script_CanGuildPromote
004D143C Script_CanGuildRemove
0044473B Script_CanHearthAndResurrectFromArea
004459ED Script_CanInitiateWarGame
0098BE93 Script_CanInspect
004A4145 Script_CanItemBeSocketedToArtifact
004444FE Script_CanJoinBattlefieldAsGroup
00202707 Script_CanLogIn
00989F3C Script_CanLootUnit
00989BE7 Script_CanMapChangeDifficulty
004D66F8 Script_CanMerchantRepair
004FA334 Script_CanPartyLFGBackfill
00449AE7 Script_CanQueueForWintergrasp
004D06FB Script_CanReplaceGuildMaster
0041AEA1 Script_CanResetTutorials
004A4304 Script_CanScanResearchSite
00530D70 Script_CanSendAuctionQuery
00985255 Script_CanSendSoRByText
0051D783 Script_CanShowAchievementUI
0098BFA6 Script_CanShowResetInstances
004D8B31 Script_CanSignPetition
004A421E Script_CanSolveArtifact
00989B82 Script_CanSummonFriend
003B96E4 Script_CanSwitchVehicleSeat
003B808B Script_CanSwitchVehicleSeats
0045434A Script_CanTrackBattlePets
00514DB5 Script_CanTransmogrifyItemWithItem
003DACF9 Script_CanUpgradeExpansion
00509F53 Script_CanUseEquipmentSets
009885ED Script_CanUseSoulstone
005158F8 Script_CanUseVoidStorage
004D2210 Script_CanViewGuildRecipes
004D160E Script_CanViewOfficerNote
004CABD2 Script_CanWithdrawGuildBankMoney
0099529B Script_CancelAreaSpiritHeal
00531419 Script_CancelAuction
0041C97A Script_CancelBarberShop
0052DCA9 Script_CancelDuel
0099F8D9 Script_CancelEmote
00511431 Script_CancelGuildMembershipRequest
0026B113 Script_CancelItemTempEnchantment
002026DF Script_CancelLauncherLogin
00202168 Script_CancelLogin
0098DB4D Script_CancelLogout
00497038 Script_CancelMasterLootRoll
009880F2 Script_CancelPendingEquip
003DAAF9 Script_CancelPreloadingMovie
001FA392 Script_CancelRealmListQuery
003B67C9 Script_CancelScene
00531523 Script_CancelSell
0042BA2C Script_CancelShapeshiftForm
0098420B Script_CancelSummon
00984184 Script_CancelTrade
004A5B96 Script_CancelTradeAccept
0027C646 Script_CancelUnitBuff
0026C012 Script_CannotBeResurrected
003C4422 Script_CaseAccentInsensitiveParse
004BA114 Script_CastGlyph
004B8E35 Script_CastGlyphByID
004B9486 Script_CastGlyphByName
004A099B Script_CastPetAction
0042C6C2 Script_CastShapeshiftForm
0042EF31 Script_CastSpell
0042F65C Script_CastSpellByID
0042F3BE Script_CastSpellByName
00492891 Script_ChangeActionBarPage
0099E568 Script_ChangeChatColor
001FAC3E Script_ChangeRealm
0099E4A9 Script_ChannelBan
0099E473 Script_ChannelInvite
0099E48E Script_ChannelKick
0099E407 Script_ChannelModerator
0099E43D Script_ChannelMute
009A0902 Script_ChannelSilenceAll
009A081D Script_ChannelSilenceVoice
0099E4DF Script_ChannelToggleAnnouncements
009A0A6D Script_ChannelUnSilenceAll
009A0989 Script_ChannelUnSilenceVoice
0099E4C4 Script_ChannelUnban
0099E422 Script_ChannelUnmoderator
0099E458 Script_ChannelUnmute
0099E515 Script_ChannelVoiceOff
0099E4FA Script_ChannelVoiceOn
00988EC9 Script_CheckBinderDist
001F78F9 Script_CheckCharacterUndeleteCooldown
00518C03 Script_CheckInbox
00988A3E Script_CheckInteractDistance
00988E6D Script_CheckSpiritHealerDist
00988E9B Script_CheckTalentMasterDist
00203159 Script_ClearAccountCharacters
0051F6DE Script_ClearAchievementComparisonUnit
004FD2CF Script_ClearAllLFGDungeons
0045F881 Script_ClearAllTracking
004D9D5B Script_ClearAutoAcceptQuestSound
0044797E Script_ClearBattlemaster
00445C9A Script_ClearBlacklistMap
001FE190 Script_ClearCharacterTemplate
0099032E Script_ClearCursor
009906C7 Script_ClearFocus
0049A34B Script_ClearInspectPlayer
00513D9D Script_ClearItemUpgrade
004973ED Script_ClearMissingLootDisplay
0043ED40 Script_ClearOverrideBindings
0043B378 Script_ClearPartyAssignment
0041B421 Script_ClearRaidMarker
00517F16 Script_ClearSendMail
0099525D Script_ClearTarget
00514B87 Script_ClearTransmogrifySlot
0041AF5A Script_ClearTutorials
005165E3 Script_ClearVoidTransferDepositSlot
005334F3 Script_ClickAuctionSellItemButton
004532F8 Script_ClickLandmark
0051ADD6 Script_ClickSendMailItemButton
0052D24B Script_ClickSocketButton
004A5B1E Script_ClickTargetTradeButton
004A6D35 Script_ClickTradeButton
00515570 Script_ClickTransmogrifySlot
0051621E Script_ClickVoidStorageSlot
00516036 Script_ClickVoidTransferDepositSlot
005163B8 Script_ClickVoidTransferWithdrawalSlot
00534F6F Script_CloseAuctionHouse
0052D6AE Script_CloseBankFrame
004C8F05 Script_CloseGossip
004CB34E Script_CloseGuildBankFrame
0053FC26 Script_CloseGuildRegistrar
00089BE4 Script_CloseGuildRoster
004D6468 Script_CloseItemText
00513EA3 Script_CloseItemUpgrade
00496FB1 Script_CloseLoot
0051C4CB Script_CloseMail
004D750E Script_CloseMerchant
004A537D Script_ClosePetStables
004D9118 Script_ClosePetition
004DB301 Script_CloseQuest
005123BB Script_CloseQuestChoice
004A0DD5 Script_CloseResearch
0052CD79 Script_CloseSocketInfo
004DD75F Script_CloseTabardCreation
0051D1AD Script_CloseTaxiMap
004A68EA Script_CloseTrade
004A8B6A Script_CloseTradeSkill
00502D81 Script_CloseTrainer
00514BD5 Script_CloseTransmogrifyFrame
005165D5 Script_CloseVoidStorageFrame
003BBCB2 Script_ClosestGameObjectPosition
003BBB7A Script_ClosestUnitPosition
0050EFF3 Script_CollapseAllFactionHeaders
009A2A91 Script_CollapseChannelHeader
0050EFB0 Script_CollapseFactionHeader
004D2F7A Script_CollapseGuildTradeSkillHeader
004E0E10 Script_CollapseQuestHeader
004AB880 Script_CollapseTradeSkillSubClass
00445BC3 Script_CollapseWarGameHeader
0035B7B0 Script_CombatLogAddFilter
0035910C Script_CombatLogAdvanceEntry
0035CCED Script_CombatLogClearEntries
0035B693 Script_CombatLogGetCurrentEntry
00358F9C Script_CombatLogGetNumEntries
00357B45 Script_CombatLogGetRetentionTime
0035B686 Script_CombatLogResetFilter
00358FFB Script_CombatLogSetCurrentEntry
003576AD Script_CombatLogSetRetentionTime
003576F5 Script_CombatLog_Object_IsA
0035767B Script_CombatTextSetActiveUnit
00518D07 Script_ComplainInboxItem
004F7C6A Script_CompleteLFGReadyCheck
004F7BC9 Script_CompleteLFGRoleCheck
004DA7B8 Script_CompleteQuest
004D9B3D Script_ConfirmAcceptQuest
0098454E Script_ConfirmBindOnUse
009895D0 Script_ConfirmBinder
00497157 Script_ConfirmLootRoll
00498C86 Script_ConfirmLootSlot
00984556 Script_ConfirmOnUse
00439416 Script_ConfirmReadyCheck
00988993 Script_ConfirmSummon
009895B4 Script_ConfirmTalentWipe
009850BB Script_ConsoleAddMessage
003B9310 Script_ConsoleExec
004AFFDC Script_ContainerIDToInventoryID
004B2234 Script_ContainerRefundItemPurchase
00202848 Script_ContestAccepted
00439E38 Script_ConvertToParty
00439DCD Script_ConvertToRaid
00089BE4 Script_CopyAccountCharacterFromLive
00202760 Script_CopyAccountCharactersAllowed
00089BE4 Script_CopyAccountDataFromLive
001FF2DE Script_CreateCharacter
008BC795 Script_CreateFont
008BCF89 Script_CreateForbiddenFrame
008BCF77 Script_CreateFrame
004AFD6D Script_CreateMacro
0054DF50 Script_CreateNewRaidProfile
0049B99C Script_CursorCanGoInSlot
00983F96 Script_CursorHasItem
00983FD4 Script_CursorHasMacro
00983FF3 Script_CursorHasMoney
00983FB5 Script_CursorHasSpell
0020071C Script_CustomizeExistingCharacter
001FF27E Script_CycleCharCustomization
0035B6AE Script_DeathRecap_GetEvents
00357B5F Script_DeathRecap_HasEvents
0020271F Script_DebugLog
0099E1A2 Script_DeclineChannelInvite
001F8925 Script_DeclineCharacter
00438238 Script_DeclineGroup
009885DA Script_DeclineGuild
0051089C Script_DeclineGuildApplicant
00989BD2 Script_DeclineLevelGrant
0020241F Script_DeclineName
00984F1B Script_DeclineName
004DB346 Script_DeclineQuest
00988551 Script_DeclineResurrect
0027C834 Script_DeclineSpellConfirmationPrompt
00202860 Script_DefaultServerLogin
005E83FB Script_DelIgnore
005E8459 Script_DelMute
001F9083 Script_DeleteCharacter
00990494 Script_DeleteCursorItem
0050C09B Script_DeleteEquipmentSet
00089BE4 Script_DeleteGMTicket
00518381 Script_DeleteInboxItem
004AE4A0 Script_DeleteMacro
0054D2B1 Script_DeleteRaidProfile
0043B68E Script_DemoteAssistant
004CAA3B Script_DepositGuildBankMoney
0052D741 Script_DepositReagentBank
003B8A60 Script_DescendStop
00990B31 Script_DestroyTotem
003B6F8B Script_DetectWowMouse
003DB115 Script_DisableAddOn
003DAFCE Script_DisableAllAddOns
0042D3E0 Script_DisableSpellAutocast
002029DA Script_DisconnectFromServer
0042F94A Script_DismissCompanion
00989ABF Script_Dismount
0099E326 Script_DisplayChannelOwner
0099E54C Script_DisplayChannelVoiceOff
0099E530 Script_DisplayChannelVoiceOn
0099F79D Script_DoEmote
00496FF7 Script_DoMasterLootRoll
00439392 Script_DoReadyCheck
004A7F0A Script_DoTradeSkill
00990870 Script_DoesItemContainSpec
00994082 Script_DropCursorMoney
009906D5 Script_DropItemOnUnit
004FCD9A Script_DungeonAppearsInRandomLFD
0044BEEA Script_DungeonUsesTerrainMap
0054F092 Script_EJ_ClearSearch
0055176D Script_EJ_GetCreatureInfo
00552090 Script_EJ_GetCurrentInstance
0054E0CF Script_EJ_GetCurrentTier
0054E13D Script_EJ_GetDifficulty
0055171A Script_EJ_GetEncounterInfo
005520A8 Script_EJ_GetEncounterInfoByIndex
0055167C Script_EJ_GetInstanceByIndex
0055162B Script_EJ_GetInstanceInfo
0054E701 Script_EJ_GetLootFilter
00551D2B Script_EJ_GetLootInfo
00551D75 Script_EJ_GetLootInfoByIndex
00551FC7 Script_EJ_GetMapEncounter
00552964 Script_EJ_GetNumLoot
0054E752 Script_EJ_GetNumSearchResults
0054E6E9 Script_EJ_GetNumTiers
00551DBD Script_EJ_GetSearchResult
00551926 Script_EJ_GetSectionInfo
005522C9 Script_EJ_GetSectionPath
0054E648 Script_EJ_GetTierInfo
00552110 Script_EJ_HandleLinkPath
0054F607 Script_EJ_InstanceIsRaid
0054F04B Script_EJ_IsValidInstanceDifficulty
0054E16B Script_EJ_ResetLootFilter
005515E8 Script_EJ_SelectEncounter
0054FA36 Script_EJ_SelectInstance
0054E5FB Script_EJ_SelectTier
0054F5C8 Script_EJ_SetDifficulty
0054E0E8 Script_EJ_SetLootFilter
0055297C Script_EJ_SetSearch
004AEA4C Script_EditMacro
003B97FC Script_EjectPassengerFromSeat
003DB02E Script_EnableAddOn
003DAF6E Script_EnableAllAddOns
00089BE4 Script_EnableChangeFaction
0042D399 Script_EnableSpellAutocast
0099A975 Script_EndBoundTradeable
001F78A2 Script_EndCharacterUndelete
0099A92F Script_EndRefund
00201E99 Script_EnterWorld
008BC9EE Script_EnumerateFrames
0099EC02 Script_EnumerateServerChannels
0099033D Script_EquipCursorItem
0098DF54 Script_EquipItemByName
009880A2 Script_EquipPendingItem
00509F0A Script_EquipmentManagerClearIgnoredSlotsForSave
00509E92 Script_EquipmentManagerIgnoreSlotForSave
00509EC8 Script_EquipmentManagerIsSlotIgnoredForSave
00509F1D Script_EquipmentManagerUnignoreSlotForSave
0050B28D Script_EquipmentSetContainsLockedItems
0051653F Script_ExecuteVoidTransfer
0050F005 Script_ExpandAllFactionHeaders
009A2AE3 Script_ExpandChannelHeader
004B6474 Script_ExpandCurrencyList
0050F017 Script_ExpandFactionHeader
004D2FB7 Script_ExpandGuildTradeSkillHeader
004E0E53 Script_ExpandQuestHeader
004AB8E6 Script_ExpandTradeSkillSubClass
00445C06 Script_ExpandWarGameHeader
0050EEB4 Script_FactionToggleAtWar
003BB589 Script_FillLocalizedClassList
0042B4CD Script_FindSpellBookSlotBySpellID
0041AEC1 Script_FlagTutorial
00985335 Script_FlashClientIcon
003C723B Script_FlipCameraYaw
005373C5 Script_FlyoutHasSpell
00990560 Script_FocusUnit
00990598 Script_FollowUnit
004C8AD9 Script_ForceGossip
0098418C Script_ForceLogout
0098419B Script_ForceQuit
009830C6 Script_FrameXML_Debug
00436DAF Script_GMEuropaBugsEnabled
00436DCA Script_GMEuropaComplaintsEnabled
00436DE5 Script_GMEuropaSuggestionsEnabled
00436D94 Script_GMEuropaTicketsEnabled
00436E00 Script_GMItemRestorationButtonEnabled
00436D7A Script_GMQuickTicketSystemEnabled
00436E1A Script_GMQuickTicketSystemThrottled
00436C3F Script_GMReportLag
009844CE Script_GMRequestPlayerInfo
00089BE4 Script_GMResponseResolve
00437318 Script_GMSubmitBug
0043720A Script_GMSubmitSuggestion
0043711E Script_GMSurveyAnswer
00436C9A Script_GMSurveyAnswerSubmit
00436D35 Script_GMSurveyCommentSubmit
004371A1 Script_GMSurveyNumAnswers
004370BE Script_GMSurveyQuestion
00436D72 Script_GMSurveySubmit
0098C73E Script_GameMovieFinished
001FB8F9 Script_GenerateRandomName
004E82F6 Script_GetAbandonQuestItems
004DE07C Script_GetAbandonQuestName
00089BE4 Script_GetAccountCharacterInfo
003DAE42 Script_GetAccountExpansionLevel
00522AA3 Script_GetAchievementCategory
00522C09 Script_GetAchievementComparisonInfo
00527C64 Script_GetAchievementCriteriaInfo
00527D80 Script_GetAchievementCriteriaInfoByID
00527F1D Script_GetAchievementGuildRep
00522782 Script_GetAchievementInfo
00525A71 Script_GetAchievementLink
00525916 Script_GetAchievementNumCriteria
00522B16 Script_GetAchievementNumRewards
00522B75 Script_GetAchievementReward
00493BDF Script_GetActionAutocast
004928CA Script_GetActionBarPage
00492DD2 Script_GetActionBarToggles
00493A69 Script_GetActionCharges
00495323 Script_GetActionCooldown
004925F8 Script_GetActionCount
004937E5 Script_GetActionInfo
00493B4D Script_GetActionLossOfControlCooldown
00492650 Script_GetActionText
004952CC Script_GetActionTexture
004A4241 Script_GetActiveArtifactByRace
004D99A7 Script_GetActiveLevel
00497A16 Script_GetActiveLootRollIDs
004825C9 Script_GetActiveSpecGroup
004D98E3 Script_GetActiveTitle
0099C50E Script_GetActiveVoiceChannel
009849B6 Script_GetAddOnCPUUsage
003DBE79 Script_GetAddOnDependencies
009897FD Script_GetAddOnDependencies
003DB375 Script_GetAddOnEnableState
003DB22A Script_GetAddOnInfo
009848E1 Script_GetAddOnMemoryUsage
00984829 Script_GetAddOnMetadata
009898A5 Script_GetAddOnOptionalDependencies
00989C43 Script_GetAllowLowLevelRaid
003C557E Script_GetAlternatePowerInfoByID
009A3D0F Script_GetAlternativeDefaultLanguage
003BB0BE Script_GetAmplify
004A0D2E Script_GetArchaeologyInfo
004A4006 Script_GetArchaeologyRaceInfo
004A4050 Script_GetArchaeologyRaceInfoByID
0044C4A7 Script_GetAreaMapInfo
0044A39C Script_GetAreaMaps
00989732 Script_GetAreaSpiritHealerTime
00444B0D Script_GetArenaOpponentSpec
004499ED Script_GetArenaSkirmishRewardByIndex
0049D7DD Script_GetArmorEffectiveness
004A1E76 Script_GetArtifactInfoByRace
004A41AC Script_GetArtifactProgress
00989FCF Script_GetAtlasInfo
003BA776 Script_GetAttackPowerForStat
00533323 Script_GetAuctionHouseDepositRate
00530736 Script_GetAuctionInvTypes
00533D8E Script_GetAuctionItemBattlePetInfo
005341CB Script_GetAuctionItemClasses
005335C2 Script_GetAuctionItemInfo
00533C41 Script_GetAuctionItemLink
005305AC Script_GetAuctionItemSubClasses
00531ED8 Script_GetAuctionItemTimeLeft
00534F77 Script_GetAuctionSellItemInfo
0052FCA9 Script_GetAuctionSort
004EB7D3 Script_GetAutoCompletePresenceID
004EB1D9 Script_GetAutoCompleteRealms
004EB6CE Script_GetAutoCompleteResults
00989CC2 Script_GetAutoDeclineGuildInvites
004DE98D Script_GetAutoQuestPopUp
0098517A Script_GetAvailableBandwidth
001FD8A6 Script_GetAvailableClasses
004D994F Script_GetAvailableLevel
003DAD8B Script_GetAvailableLocales
004DAA0B Script_GetAvailableQuestInfo
001FE8D9 Script_GetAvailableRaces
004D9887 Script_GetAvailableTitle
0049BD2A Script_GetAverageItemLevel
003BB28B Script_GetAvoidance
00985134 Script_GetBackgroundLoadingStatus
004B13D2 Script_GetBackpackAutosortDisabled
004B5277 Script_GetBackpackCurrencyInfo
004B39E2 Script_GetBagName
004B108B Script_GetBagSlotFlag
004B1405 Script_GetBankAutosortDisabled
004B1207 Script_GetBankBagSlotFlag
0052D51C Script_GetBankSlotCost
0041C020 Script_GetBarberShopStyleInfo
0041C4BC Script_GetBarberShopTotalCost
00443227 Script_GetBattlefieldArenaFaction
00446E5B Script_GetBattlefieldEstimatedWaitTime
00446F52 Script_GetBattlefieldFlagPosition
0044408F Script_GetBattlefieldInstanceExpiration
00442F96 Script_GetBattlefieldInstanceRunTime
00444532 Script_GetBattlefieldMapIconScale
00446DC5 Script_GetBattlefieldPortExpiration
004440DE Script_GetBattlefieldScore
004430B0 Script_GetBattlefieldStatData
0044440E Script_GetBattlefieldStatInfo
00446B9D Script_GetBattlefieldStatus
0044316B Script_GetBattlefieldTeamInfo
00446ECF Script_GetBattlefieldTimeWaited
004454B9 Script_GetBattlefieldVehicleInfo
0044300A Script_GetBattlefieldWinner
00449556 Script_GetBattlegroundInfo
0044341E Script_GetBattlegroundPoints
004FD5EE Script_GetBestFlexRaidChoice
004FD5CE Script_GetBestRFChoice
00531309 Script_GetBidderAuctionItems
00202A80 Script_GetBillingPlan
00202A31 Script_GetBillingTimeRemaining
00202B4B Script_GetBillingTimeRested
00984CFF Script_GetBillingTimeRested
0098953E Script_GetBindLocation
0043E1BF Script_GetBinding
0043E320 Script_GetBindingAction
0043E3AF Script_GetBindingByKey
0043E28E Script_GetBindingKey
0043C906 Script_GetBindingText
00445CEB Script_GetBlacklistMap
00445D47 Script_GetBlacklistMapName
003BBA1C Script_GetBladedArmorEffect
003BA3FF Script_GetBlockChance
0049278C Script_GetBonusBarIndex
0049275A Script_GetBonusBarOffset
00202FA5 Script_GetBuildInfo
0098311A Script_GetBuildInfo
004D7DAB Script_GetBuybackItemInfo
004D6D44 Script_GetBuybackItemLink
00202229 Script_GetCVar
0098396C Script_GetCVar
00987FFD Script_GetCVarBitfield
00202291 Script_GetCVarBool
009839CC Script_GetCVarBool
002022F2 Script_GetCVarDefault
00983A38 Script_GetCVarDefault
009838C5 Script_GetCVarInfo
0042FC62 Script_GetCallPetSpellInfo
0051F561 Script_GetCategoryAchievementPoints
0051DC26 Script_GetCategoryInfo
0051D983 Script_GetCategoryList
0051FD64 Script_GetCategoryNumAchievements
00985106 Script_GetCemeteryPreference
00549204 Script_GetChallengeBestTime
00549368 Script_GetChallengeBestTimeInfo
005492C9 Script_GetChallengeBestTimeNum
005495C3 Script_GetChallengeMapMoney
0054A818 Script_GetChallengeMapRewardInfo
00548DEC Script_GetChallengeMode
00548BBF Script_GetChallengeModeCompletionInfo
0054A8CF Script_GetChallengeModeCompletionReward
00549084 Script_GetChallengeModeLeaderInfo
00548D5E Script_GetChallengeModeMapInfo
00548E7C Script_GetChallengeModeMapPlayerStats
00548D16 Script_GetChallengeModeMapTable
00548B45 Script_GetChallengeModeMapTimes
00202B7F Script_GetChangedOptionWarnings
0099ED16 Script_GetChannelDisplayInfo
0099E1D8 Script_GetChannelList
0099E341 Script_GetChannelName
009A27E9 Script_GetChannelRosterInfo
001FDB70 Script_GetCharacterCreateFacing
001F860C Script_GetCharacterInfo
001F9751 Script_GetCharacterListUpdate
001F8217 Script_GetCharacterSelectFacing
001F81B2 Script_GetCharacterSelection
001FEAAB Script_GetCharacterTemplateInfo
001F81CB Script_GetCharacterUndeleteStatus
0099E8DD Script_GetChatTypeIndex
0099E9AB Script_GetChatWindowChannels
0099C54A Script_GetChatWindowInfo
0099C7D7 Script_GetChatWindowMessages
0099C758 Script_GetChatWindowSavedDimensions
0099C6B9 Script_GetChatWindowSavedPosition
004828F4 Script_GetClassInfo
00483507 Script_GetClassInfoByID
001FE948 Script_GetClassesForRace
003BB2FD Script_GetCleave
00441E50 Script_GetClickFrame
00202E8B Script_GetClientDisplayExpansionLevel
00989032 Script_GetCoinIcon
0098909E Script_GetCoinText
0098911A Script_GetCoinTextureString
003BA18E Script_GetCombatRating
003BA218 Script_GetCombatRatingBonus
003BA29C Script_GetCombatRatingBonusForCombatRatingValue
003C2174 Script_GetComboPoints
0042F8C9 Script_GetCompanionInfo
00522E53 Script_GetComparisonAchievementPoints
0051FE1A Script_GetComparisonCategoryNumAchievements
00527E6D Script_GetComparisonStatistic
004B1E6C Script_GetContainerFreeSlots
004B0B0B Script_GetContainerItemCooldown
004B0C63 Script_GetContainerItemDurability
004B1723 Script_GetContainerItemEquipmentSetInfo
004B1663 Script_GetContainerItemGems
004B0A8A Script_GetContainerItemID
004B45B7 Script_GetContainerItemInfo
004B0A15 Script_GetContainerItemLink
004B3CD0 Script_GetContainerItemPurchaseCurrency
004B149E Script_GetContainerItemPurchaseInfo
004B3AB7 Script_GetContainerItemPurchaseItem
004B3EAA Script_GetContainerItemQuestInfo
004B1C02 Script_GetContainerNumFreeSlots
004B08D4 Script_GetContainerNumSlots
0044C5E4 Script_GetContinentMapInfo
0044A4D1 Script_GetContinentMaps
0044BE96 Script_GetContinentName
0044E550 Script_GetCorpseMapPosition
0098870E Script_GetCorpseRecoveryDelay
001FDDC3 Script_GetCreateBackgroundModel
0020209C Script_GetCreditsText
003BA573 Script_GetCritChance
003BF91F Script_GetCritChanceFromAgility
003BBA8D Script_GetCritChanceProvidesParryEffect
004DBE74 Script_GetCriteriaSpell
004B5A1B Script_GetCurrencyInfo
004B4784 Script_GetCurrencyLink
004B6246 Script_GetCurrencyListInfo
004B496D Script_GetCurrencyListLink
004B493F Script_GetCurrencyListSize
00443532 Script_GetCurrentArenaSeason
0043C978 Script_GetCurrentBindingSet
00025239 Script_GetCurrentEventID
0048F2D2 Script_GetCurrentGraphicsSetting
004C9A09 Script_GetCurrentGuildBankTab
008BC7FF Script_GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus
0042FB9A Script_GetCurrentLevelDraenorTalent
0042FAB9 Script_GetCurrentLevelFeatures
0042F9D0 Script_GetCurrentLevelSpells
00449FC9 Script_GetCurrentMapAreaID
0044BFCD Script_GetCurrentMapContinent
0044C224 Script_GetCurrentMapDungeonLevel
004E1434 Script_GetCurrentMapHeaderIndex
0044C2BD Script_GetCurrentMapLevelRange
0044C0D9 Script_GetCurrentMapZone
0048FC56 Script_GetCurrentRefresh
003DADEF Script_GetCurrentRegion
0048F442 Script_GetCurrentResolution
00988BEF Script_GetCurrentTitle
0099668C Script_GetCursorInfo
009841A6 Script_GetCursorMoney
00201F2A Script_GetCursorPosition
0098423B Script_GetCursorPosition
004DA9B1 Script_GetDailyQuestsCompleted
00357DB9 Script_GetDeathRecapLink
0044E597 Script_GetDeathReleasePosition
00089BE4 Script_GetDebugZoneMap
009A3CA0 Script_GetDefaultLanguage
0048F021 Script_GetDefaultVideoOptions
0048EF24 Script_GetDefaultVideoQualityOption
004CEA7A Script_GetDemotionRank
005304B5 Script_GetDetailColumnString
009882DA Script_GetDifficultyInfo
004E389C Script_GetDistanceSqToQuest
003BA3C6 Script_GetDodgeChance
00985197 Script_GetDownloadedPercentage
009883B5 Script_GetDungeonDifficultyID
004FA454 Script_GetDungeonForRandomSlot
0098C217 Script_GetDungeonInfo
0044C398 Script_GetDungeonMapInfo
0044A267 Script_GetDungeonMaps
003BB7A0 Script_GetEclipseDirection
00277C92 Script_GetEquipmentNameFromSpell
0050B345 Script_GetEquipmentSetIgnoreSlots
0050B8B0 Script_GetEquipmentSetInfo
0050B9F0 Script_GetEquipmentSetInfoByName
0050B06B Script_GetEquipmentSetItemIDs
0050A9DA Script_GetEquipmentSetLocations
00984BF8 Script_GetEventCPUUsage
00025267 Script_GetEventTime
0052CFC3 Script_GetExistingSocketInfo
0052D157 Script_GetExistingSocketLink
003DAE15 Script_GetExpansionLevel
003BAFC8 Script_GetExpertise
009846DA Script_GetExtendedItemInfo
00492901 Script_GetExtraBarIndex
001FD9F0 Script_GetFacialHairCustomization
0041C173 Script_GetFacialHairCustomization
001FD6F4 Script_GetFactionForRace
0050E230 Script_GetFactionInfo
0050E276 Script_GetFactionInfoByID
00989D8E Script_GetFileStreamingStatus
004A7E3A Script_GetFirstTradeSkill
00501790 Script_GetFlexRaidDungeonInfo
00537252 Script_GetFlyoutID
005372F7 Script_GetFlyoutInfo
005375FD Script_GetFlyoutSlotInfo
00277D3E Script_GetFollowerTypeIDFromSpell
003DB4EC Script_GetFontInfo
003DBF21 Script_GetFonts
00984ADC Script_GetFrameCPUUsage
00983B0E Script_GetFramerate
008BCACE Script_GetFramesRegisteredForEvent
005E52C8 Script_GetFriendInfo
004C950E Script_GetFriendshipReputation
004C8F99 Script_GetFriendshipReputationRanks
00984A45 Script_GetFunctionCPUUsage
00436C7E Script_GetGMStatus
00089BE4 Script_GetGMTicket
009894BE Script_GetGMTicketCategories
00202C43 Script_GetGameAccountInfo
003B92CE Script_GetGameTime
0048F767 Script_GetGamma
004BA155 Script_GetGlyphClearInfo
004B9E2D Script_GetGlyphInfo
004B8DB0 Script_GetGlyphLink
004B86B9 Script_GetGlyphLinkByID
004B9A92 Script_GetGlyphSocketInfo
004C88A6 Script_GetGossipActiveQuests
004C87EE Script_GetGossipAvailableQuests
004C879C Script_GetGossipOptions
004C86FB Script_GetGossipText
0048F14D Script_GetGraphicsAPIs
004D97C8 Script_GetGreetingText
0043A3B5 Script_GetGroupMemberCounts
0051F03B Script_GetGuildAchievementMemberInfo
005288EF Script_GetGuildAchievementMembers
0051EF78 Script_GetGuildAchievementNumMembers
00510FDE Script_GetGuildApplicantInfo
0051080B Script_GetGuildApplicantSelection
004C9A79 Script_GetGuildBankBonusDepositMoney
004CACD0 Script_GetGuildBankItemInfo
004C9DD1 Script_GetGuildBankItemLink
004C9A30 Script_GetGuildBankMoney
004C9E55 Script_GetGuildBankMoneyTransaction
004CA120 Script_GetGuildBankTabCost
004CB06C Script_GetGuildBankTabInfo
004CD6CC Script_GetGuildBankTabPermissions
004CA030 Script_GetGuildBankText
004CC0FD Script_GetGuildBankTransaction
004CD78D Script_GetGuildBankWithdrawGoldLimit
004C9AC2 Script_GetGuildBankWithdrawMoney
0051DA70 Script_GetGuildCategoryList
004CD924 Script_GetGuildChallengeInfo
0053FA14 Script_GetGuildCharterCost
004D0063 Script_GetGuildEventInfo
0050E4E2 Script_GetGuildExpirationTime
004D0366 Script_GetGuildFactionGroup
0050E51F Script_GetGuildFactionInfo
0049CA76 Script_GetGuildInfo
004CD7A5 Script_GetGuildInfoText
004D05F1 Script_GetGuildLevelEnabled
004CA2F0 Script_GetGuildLogoInfo
004D03E2 Script_GetGuildMemberRecipes
00510DDD Script_GetGuildMembershipRequestInfo
00510E94 Script_GetGuildMembershipRequestSettings
004CD83A Script_GetGuildNewsFilters
004D4A2B Script_GetGuildNewsInfo
004D25F7 Script_GetGuildNewsMemberName
004CDA64 Script_GetGuildNewsSort
004D36A6 Script_GetGuildPerkInfo
004CEE21 Script_GetGuildRecipeInfoPostQuery
004D2E5A Script_GetGuildRecipeMember
005102BB Script_GetGuildRecruitmentComment
005101D9 Script_GetGuildRecruitmentSettings
004CDA03 Script_GetGuildRenameRequired
004D50E9 Script_GetGuildRewardInfo
004CFACB Script_GetGuildRosterInfo
004CD375 Script_GetGuildRosterLargestAchievementPoints
004CE45B Script_GetGuildRosterLastOnline
004CD340 Script_GetGuildRosterMOTD
004D12B8 Script_GetGuildRosterSelection
004CD3C2 Script_GetGuildRosterShowOffline
004CA166 Script_GetGuildTabardFileNames
004D2310 Script_GetGuildTradeSkillInfo
001FD9A9 Script_GetHairCustomization
0041C15B Script_GetHairCustomization
003BA944 Script_GetHaste
003BB71C Script_GetHitModifier
0044326B Script_GetHolidayBGHonorCurrencyBonuses
004457BA Script_GetHolidayBGInfo
0043A28C Script_GetHomePartyInfo
005E6243 Script_GetIgnoreName
0051B234 Script_GetInboxHeaderInfo
005172AF Script_GetInboxInvoiceInfo
0051B8FD Script_GetInboxItem
0051BB15 Script_GetInboxItemLink
0051725E Script_GetInboxNumItems
0051B5EA Script_GetInboxText
004B146B Script_GetInsertItemsLeftToRight
0049A3D0 Script_GetInspectArenaData
0049BE8A Script_GetInspectGlyph
0049A6CB Script_GetInspectGuildInfo
0049A2A8 Script_GetInspectHonorData
0049A35C Script_GetInspectRatedBGData
00482509 Script_GetInspectSpecialization
0049BDCB Script_GetInspectTalent
00988745 Script_GetInstanceBootTimeRemaining
0098BFBE Script_GetInstanceInfo
0098877C Script_GetInstanceLockTimeRemaining
00988828 Script_GetInstanceLockTimeRemainingEncounter
0049A238 Script_GetInventoryAlertStatus
0049B1D9 Script_GetInventoryItemBroken
0049B4B0 Script_GetInventoryItemCooldown
0049B355 Script_GetInventoryItemCount
0049B5E9 Script_GetInventoryItemDurability
0049B2A0 Script_GetInventoryItemEquippedUnusable
0049B7B8 Script_GetInventoryItemGems
0049B6A5 Script_GetInventoryItemID
0049D6DB Script_GetInventoryItemLink
0049D5B5 Script_GetInventoryItemQuality
0049B0CD Script_GetInventoryItemTexture
0049D103 Script_GetInventoryItemsForSlot
0049AF0B Script_GetInventorySlotInfo
004B18A4 Script_GetItemCooldown
0098473F Script_GetItemCooldown
0099741E Script_GetItemCount
009909DB Script_GetItemCreationContext
009973D2 Script_GetItemFamily
009970F6 Script_GetItemGem
0098DEF2 Script_GetItemIcon
00996C13 Script_GetItemInfo
005138BF Script_GetItemLevelIncrement
0098461E Script_GetItemQualityColor
00996F57 Script_GetItemSpecInfo
009941D7 Script_GetItemSpell
003B9AE0 Script_GetItemStatDelta
003B9A2F Script_GetItemStats
00514BEB Script_GetItemTransmogrifyInfo
00997278 Script_GetItemUniqueness
0051273F Script_GetItemUpdateLevel
005138E5 Script_GetItemUpgradeEffect
0051313B Script_GetItemUpgradeItemInfo
005132F4 Script_GetItemUpgradeStats
004F839A Script_GetLFDChoiceCollapseState
004F851C Script_GetLFDChoiceEnabledState
004FB646 Script_GetLFDChoiceLockedState
004F8016 Script_GetLFDChoiceOrder
00501A2C Script_GetLFDLockInfo
004FB80E Script_GetLFDLockPlayerCount
00500725 Script_GetLFDRoleLockInfo
004FB870 Script_GetLFDRoleRestrictions
0050E56F Script_GetLFGBonusFactionID
004F6EBC Script_GetLFGBootProposal
004FD60E Script_GetLFGCategoryForID
004FA1C2 Script_GetLFGCompletionReward
0050139D Script_GetLFGCompletionRewardItem
004FBDC8 Script_GetLFGDeserterExpiration
004FC168 Script_GetLFGDungeonEncounterInfo
00501281 Script_GetLFGDungeonInfo
004FC098 Script_GetLFGDungeonNumEncounters
00500AE0 Script_GetLFGDungeonRewardCapBarInfo
004FBA52 Script_GetLFGDungeonRewardCapInfo
005008D7 Script_GetLFGDungeonRewardInfo
00500E02 Script_GetLFGDungeonRewardLink
004FB8FC Script_GetLFGDungeonRewards
005014FD Script_GetLFGDungeonShortageRewardInfo
00500EDD Script_GetLFGDungeonShortageRewardLink
004FED2B Script_GetLFGInfoServer
004FC2C8 Script_GetLFGInviteRoleAvailability
004F8988 Script_GetLFGInviteRoleRestrictions
004FD4F2 Script_GetLFGProposal
004F9F3F Script_GetLFGProposalEncounter
004F7D26 Script_GetLFGProposalMember
004FEF2B Script_GetLFGQueueStats
004FE206 Script_GetLFGQueuedList
004FBC7F Script_GetLFGRandomCooldownExpiration
005012B9 Script_GetLFGRandomDungeonInfo
004F6DAE Script_GetLFGReadyCheckUpdate
004F9FDB Script_GetLFGReadyCheckUpdateBattlegroundInfo
004FBF1F Script_GetLFGRoleShortageRewards
004FD5C5 Script_GetLFGRoleUpdate
004F9FD2 Script_GetLFGRoleUpdateBattlegroundInfo
004F7F87 Script_GetLFGRoleUpdateMember
004F9FE4 Script_GetLFGRoleUpdateSlot
004F6CBB Script_GetLFGRoles
004FF203 Script_GetLFGSuspendedPlayers
004F6BF7 Script_GetLFGTypes
004F826E Script_GetLFRChoiceOrder
0099F6E8 Script_GetLanguageByIndex
00522CFB Script_GetLatestCompletedAchievements
00522D6F Script_GetLatestCompletedComparisonAchievements
0051BBD1 Script_GetLatestThreeSenders
0051E0C7 Script_GetLatestUpdatedComparisonStats
0051E079 Script_GetLatestUpdatedStats
0098C3E3 Script_GetLegacyRaidDifficultyID
009883F0 Script_GetLevelUpInstances
003BB252 Script_GetLifesteal
00201B23 Script_GetLocale
0098455E Script_GetLocale
0020256F Script_GetLoginScreenBackground
0051038C Script_GetLookingForGuildComment
005102D2 Script_GetLookingForGuildSettings
004AEB26 Script_GetLooseMacroIcons
004AF15F Script_GetLooseMacroItemIcons
004989D6 Script_GetLootInfo
0043ABFD Script_GetLootMethod
00498CC7 Script_GetLootRollItemInfo
00498F69 Script_GetLootRollItemLink
00497079 Script_GetLootRollTimeLeft
004987F3 Script_GetLootSlotInfo
00498BE7 Script_GetLootSlotLink
00496F59 Script_GetLootSlotType
004973F5 Script_GetLootSourceInfo
00989E81 Script_GetLootSpecialization
0043807A Script_GetLootThreshold
004AE478 Script_GetMacroBody
004AEFB5 Script_GetMacroIcons
004AE72A Script_GetMacroIndexByName
004AEEA1 Script_GetMacroInfo
004AF55F Script_GetMacroItem
004AF08A Script_GetMacroItemIcons
004AEF18 Script_GetMacroSpell
003BAEBB Script_GetManaRegen
0044BBED Script_GetMapContinents
00089BE4 Script_GetMapDebugObjectInfo
0044E280 Script_GetMapHierarchy
0044BF05 Script_GetMapInfo
00452B46 Script_GetMapLandmarkInfo
0044BCE3 Script_GetMapNameByID
004531F4 Script_GetMapOverlayInfo
0044BD93 Script_GetMapSubzones
0044BC2B Script_GetMapZones
00497823 Script_GetMasterLootCandidate
003BB085 Script_GetMastery
003C6E03 Script_GetMasteryEffect
00201DE2 Script_GetMatrixCoordinates
008BC87C Script_GetMaxAnimFramerate
004B01FB Script_GetMaxArenaCurrency
00442F68 Script_GetMaxBattlefieldID
003B9398 Script_GetMaxCombatRatingBonus
0054BDD1 Script_GetMaxNumCUFProfiles
003B9BE7 Script_GetMaxPlayerLevel
0048F30A Script_GetMaxRenderScale
001FA370 Script_GetMaxRewardCurrencies
009851B4 Script_GetMaxSpellStartRecoveryOffset
00483821 Script_GetMaxTalentTier
003BA815 Script_GetMeleeHaste
004D7CC9 Script_GetMerchantCurrencies
004D65B2 Script_GetMerchantFilter
004D794D Script_GetMerchantItemCostInfo
004D7A22 Script_GetMerchantItemCostItem
004D8091 Script_GetMerchantItemID
004D7541 Script_GetMerchantItemInfo
004D7F9E Script_GetMerchantItemLink
004D80EE Script_GetMerchantItemMaxStack
004D7516 Script_GetMerchantNumItems
00984054 Script_GetMinimapZoneText
009952A3 Script_GetMirrorTimerInfo
009899DD Script_GetMirrorTimerProgress
004971DE Script_GetMissingLootItemInfo
00497304 Script_GetMissingLootItemLink
003BAA3B Script_GetModResilienceDamageReduction
0043E5C7 Script_GetModifiedClick
0043E501 Script_GetModifiedClickAction
003BAB49 Script_GetMoney
0048F86E Script_GetMonitorAspectRatio
0048EC7A Script_GetMonitorCount
0048ECA8 Script_GetMonitorName
00983494 Script_GetMouseButtonClicked
00983439 Script_GetMouseButtonName
009845C0 Script_GetMouseFocus
003DAB34 Script_GetMovieDownloadProgress
0049286F Script_GetMultiCastBarIndex
00492A1E Script_GetMultiCastTotemSpells
003BB0F7 Script_GetMultistrike
003BB130 Script_GetMultistrikeEffect
005E62F7 Script_GetMuteName
009A0176 Script_GetMuteStatus
001FD605 Script_GetNameForRace
00505131 Script_GetNamePlateMotionType
00506EFD Script_GetNameplateFrames
00984333 Script_GetNetIpTypes
009842A7 Script_GetNetStats
0052CABE Script_GetNewSocketInfo
0052C8F1 Script_GetNewSocketLink
0051F675 Script_GetNextAchievement
0041AB11 Script_GetNextCompleatedTutorial
00089BE4 Script_GetNumAccountCharacters
004D9861 Script_GetNumActiveQuests
003DB1FC Script_GetNumAddOns
004A0FC9 Script_GetNumArchaeologyRaces
00444ADF Script_GetNumArenaOpponentSpecs
004470A1 Script_GetNumArenaOpponents
00444AD6 Script_GetNumArenaSkirmishRewards
004A143E Script_GetNumArtifactsByRace
005303A5 Script_GetNumAuctionItems
004DE975 Script_GetNumAutoQuestPopUps
004D983B Script_GetNumAvailableQuests
0052D4D1 Script_GetNumBankSlots
004444D0 Script_GetNumBattlefieldFlagPositions
00442FDC Script_GetNumBattlefieldScores
00443082 Script_GetNumBattlefieldStats
0044313D Script_GetNumBattlefieldVehicles
00444774 Script_GetNumBattlegroundTypes
0043C8DF Script_GetNumBindings
004D6FBB Script_GetNumBuybackItems
00549512 Script_GetNumChallengeMapRewards
00548FD0 Script_GetNumChallengeModeLeaders
009A298C Script_GetNumChannelMembers
001FEA77 Script_GetNumCharacterTemplates
001F85E6 Script_GetNumCharacters
004828DC Script_GetNumClasses
0042B473 Script_GetNumCompanions
00527536 Script_GetNumComparisonCompletedAchievements
005274B6 Script_GetNumCompletedAchievements
00202387 Script_GetNumDeclensionSets
00984E83 Script_GetNumDeclensionSets
0099CF9A Script_GetNumDisplayChannels
004FA3EC Script_GetNumDungeonForRandomSlot
0044E435 Script_GetNumDungeonMapLevels
0050B1B6 Script_GetNumEquipmentSets
0050D59B Script_GetNumFactions
001FBA67 Script_GetNumFeatureVariations
001FE02B Script_GetNumFeatureVariationsForType
004F889C Script_GetNumFlexRaidDungeons
00537212 Script_GetNumFlyouts
008BCBA6 Script_GetNumFrames
005E7FEC Script_GetNumFriends
00202BCD Script_GetNumGameAccounts
004C1E61 Script_GetNumGlyphSockets
004B957C Script_GetNumGlyphs
004C876E Script_GetNumGossipActiveQuests
004C8740 Script_GetNumGossipAvailableQuests
004C8712 Script_GetNumGossipOptions
00437EB9 Script_GetNumGroupMembers
00510798 Script_GetNumGuildApplicants
004C9B89 Script_GetNumGuildBankMoneyTransactions
004C9B0B Script_GetNumGuildBankTabs
004C9B31 Script_GetNumGuildBankTransactions
004CD8EC Script_GetNumGuildChallenges
004CD7DA Script_GetNumGuildEvents
004CD2CC Script_GetNumGuildMembers
00510D93 Script_GetNumGuildMembershipRequests
004CD822 Script_GetNumGuildNews
004D039B Script_GetNumGuildPerks
004D50BB Script_GetNumGuildRewards
004D196E Script_GetNumGuildTradeSkill
005E8271 Script_GetNumIgnores
00512A5E Script_GetNumItemUpgradeEffects
0099F692 Script_GetNumLanguages
00496EE6 Script_GetNumLootItems
004ACEC6 Script_GetNumMacros
003B0E19 Script_GetNumMapDebugObjects
00449A8B Script_GetNumMapLandmarks
00449AB9 Script_GetNumMapOverlays
004CE5EC Script_GetNumMembersInRank
004971B8 Script_GetNumMissingLootItems
0043C9A3 Script_GetNumModifiedClickActions
005E82B5 Script_GetNumMutes
005046CA Script_GetNumNamePlateMotionTypes
004D8A01 Script_GetNumPetitionNames
004DA1B5 Script_GetNumQuestChoices
004DA1E3 Script_GetNumQuestCurrencies
004E09B8 Script_GetNumQuestItemDrops
004D9B01 Script_GetNumQuestItems
004E4C07 Script_GetNumQuestLeaderBoards
004DE1C0 Script_GetNumQuestLogChoices
004DDF6B Script_GetNumQuestLogEntries
004DE140 Script_GetNumQuestLogRewardCurrencies
004DE412 Script_GetNumQuestLogRewardFactions
004DE0C0 Script_GetNumQuestLogRewards
004DE6DF Script_GetNumQuestLogTasks
004575F1 Script_GetNumQuestPOIWorldEffects
004D9AD3 Script_GetNumQuestRewards
004DE339 Script_GetNumQuestWatches
004F8840 Script_GetNumRFDungeons
0054C7AA Script_GetNumRaidProfiles
00444ACD Script_GetNumRandomBGRewards
004F87E4 Script_GetNumRandomDungeons
004F8812 Script_GetNumRandomScenarios
001FA8B8 Script_GetNumRealms
005108EF Script_GetNumRecruitingGuilds
004D9CFF Script_GetNumRewardCurrencies
0051D0C9 Script_GetNumRoutes
00535E6D Script_GetNumSavedInstances
00535F0B Script_GetNumSavedWorldBosses
004F886E Script_GetNumScenarios
0042B445 Script_GetNumShapeshiftForms
0098526F Script_GetNumSoRRemaining
0052C88D Script_GetNumSockets
0048258E Script_GetNumSpecGroups
00482F0D Script_GetNumSpecializations
003DBAC9 Script_GetNumSpecializationsForClassID
0042B33C Script_GetNumSpellTabs
0051BDBC Script_GetNumStationeries
00437E6E Script_GetNumSubgroupMembers
00988B8B Script_GetNumTitles
0051E96B Script_GetNumTrackedAchievements
00456B54 Script_GetNumTrackingTypes
004A7963 Script_GetNumTradeSkills
00502643 Script_GetNumTrainerServices
00483809 Script_GetNumUnspentTalents
001E21C0 Script_GetNumVoiceSessionMembersBySessionID
001E1F02 Script_GetNumVoiceSessions
00516673 Script_GetNumVoidTransferDeposit
005166E3 Script_GetNumVoidTransferWithdrawal
00443406 Script_GetNumWarGameTypes
005E4AA6 Script_GetNumWhoResults
00442E61 Script_GetNumWorldPVPAreas
00480811 Script_GetNumWorldStateUI
00449A69 Script_GetNumberOfDetailTiles
003DADD0 Script_GetOSLocale
00454234 Script_GetObjectIconTextureCoords
004D97F6 Script_GetObjectiveText
0043810D Script_GetOptOutOfLoot
0044A1EC Script_GetOutdoorPVPWaitTime
003BA9F2 Script_GetOverrideAPBySpellPower
004927D1 Script_GetOverrideBarIndex
00495505 Script_GetOverrideBarSkin
003BA9A9 Script_GetOverrideSpellPowerByAP
005312BE Script_GetOwnerAuctionItems
0045419B Script_GetPOITextureCoords
00989418 Script_GetPVPDesired
003BAD17 Script_GetPVPLifetimeStats
004499F6 Script_GetPVPRewards
004434D4 Script_GetPVPRoles
003BAC8E Script_GetPVPSessionStats
00989455 Script_GetPVPTimer
003BACDB Script_GetPVPYesterdayStats
003BA482 Script_GetParryChance
0043B4FF Script_GetPartyAssignment
004FA34F Script_GetPartyLFGBackfillInfo
0043817F Script_GetPartyLFGID
0044335B Script_GetPersonalRatedInfo
0049EC97 Script_GetPetActionCooldown
004A0149 Script_GetPetActionInfo
004A03CC Script_GetPetActionSlotUsable
0049F3E1 Script_GetPetActionsUsable
0049E2A2 Script_GetPetExperience
0049E3E1 Script_GetPetFoodTypes
0049E4B1 Script_GetPetIcon
003BA8DF Script_GetPetMeleeHaste
003BA6FF Script_GetPetSpellBonusDamage
0049E52F Script_GetPetTalentTree
0049D9F6 Script_GetPetTimeRemaining
004D88E4 Script_GetPetitionInfo
004D8A2F Script_GetPetitionNameInfo
003B98F3 Script_GetPlayerFacing
003C383B Script_GetPlayerInfoByGUID
0044E481 Script_GetPlayerMapPosition
004A63A9 Script_GetPlayerTradeCurrency
004A6338 Script_GetPlayerTradeMoney
003B934F Script_GetPlayersOnServer
004A061C Script_GetPossessInfo
003BAF3C Script_GetPowerRegen
0041AB7A Script_GetPrevCompleatedTutorial
00522247 Script_GetPreviousAchievement
00443558 Script_GetPreviousArenaSeason
0042BD7B Script_GetProfessionInfo
0042BC68 Script_GetProfessions
004D980D Script_GetProgressText
004CE9C5 Script_GetPromotionRank
003BA354 Script_GetPvpPowerDamage
003BA38D Script_GetPvpPowerHealing
004DC560 Script_GetQuestBackgroundMaterial
0051180F Script_GetQuestChoiceInfo
00512057 Script_GetQuestChoiceOptionInfo
00511CFE Script_GetQuestChoiceRewardCurrency
00511E4C Script_GetQuestChoiceRewardFaction
00511943 Script_GetQuestChoiceRewardInfo
00511B7B Script_GetQuestChoiceRewardItem
004DC607 Script_GetQuestCurrencyInfo
004E05CB Script_GetQuestFactionGroup
004E0E96 Script_GetQuestGreenRange
004D9799 Script_GetQuestID
004E0D31 Script_GetQuestIndexForTimer
004DF1BD Script_GetQuestIndexForWatch
004DC3A8 Script_GetQuestItemInfo
004DC498 Script_GetQuestItemLink
004E0EE7 Script_GetQuestLink
004E89A0 Script_GetQuestLogChoiceInfo
004DF24D Script_GetQuestLogCompletionText
004E5A25 Script_GetQuestLogCriteriaSpell
004E0EBC Script_GetQuestLogGroupNum
004DE70E Script_GetQuestLogIndexByID
004DE765 Script_GetQuestLogIsAutoComplete
004E9537 Script_GetQuestLogItemDrop
004E8B6B Script_GetQuestLogItemLink
004EADF1 Script_GetQuestLogLeaderBoard
004DE849 Script_GetQuestLogPortraitGiver
004DE8DF Script_GetQuestLogPortraitTurnIn
004DE2D2 Script_GetQuestLogPushable
004E087E Script_GetQuestLogQuestText
004DEA57 Script_GetQuestLogQuestType
004DE255 Script_GetQuestLogRequiredMoney
004E882B Script_GetQuestLogRewardCurrencyInfo
004DE438 Script_GetQuestLogRewardFactionInfo
004E8652 Script_GetQuestLogRewardInfo
004E8D69 Script_GetQuestLogRewardMoney
004E0BF0 Script_GetQuestLogRewardSkillPoints
004E95FB Script_GetQuestLogRewardSpell
004DE210 Script_GetQuestLogRewardTalents
004E0AF8 Script_GetQuestLogRewardTitle
004E8FD3 Script_GetQuestLogRewardXP
004DE048 Script_GetQuestLogSelection
004E1070 Script_GetQuestLogSpecialItemCooldown
004E0F8E Script_GetQuestLogSpecialItemInfo
004E5AD9 Script_GetQuestLogSpellLink
004E12C7 Script_GetQuestLogTaskInfo
004E0A27 Script_GetQuestLogTimeLeft
004E80BE Script_GetQuestLogTitle
004D9AAD Script_GetQuestMoneyToGet
004EAC5C Script_GetQuestObjectiveInfo
004E148F Script_GetQuestPOIBlobCount
004EAEB5 Script_GetQuestPOILeaderBoard
00461998 Script_GetQuestPOIWorldEffectInfo
004E4D36 Script_GetQuestPOIs
004D9C33 Script_GetQuestPortraitGiver
004D9C73 Script_GetQuestPortraitTurnIn
004E27B4 Script_GetQuestProgressBarPercent
004E91DC Script_GetQuestResetTime
004DA7C0 Script_GetQuestReward
004DE4B4 Script_GetQuestSortIndex
004DBF13 Script_GetQuestSpellLink
004E801F Script_GetQuestTagInfo
004D97DF Script_GetQuestText
004E5B3E Script_GetQuestTimers
004DF36C Script_GetQuestWatchIndex
004E4977 Script_GetQuestWatchInfo
004E3801 Script_GetQuestWorldMapAreaID
004EAC0E Script_GetQuestsCompleted
00501723 Script_GetRFDungeonInfo
003B9C09 Script_GetRaidBuffInfo
003C627D Script_GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo
0098C3B4 Script_GetRaidDifficultyID
0054CB9D Script_GetRaidProfileFlattenedOptions
0054C7C2 Script_GetRaidProfileName
0054CC16 Script_GetRaidProfileOption
0054CD30 Script_GetRaidProfileSavedPosition
0054CD30 Script_GetRaidProfileSavedPosition
00439F1E Script_GetRaidRosterInfo
0041B3A0 Script_GetRaidTargetIndex
004432E3 Script_GetRandomBGHonorCurrencyBonuses
004458F7 Script_GetRandomBGInfo
004499E4 Script_GetRandomBGRewardByIndex
004F6EFE Script_GetRandomDungeonBestChoice
004F6F37 Script_GetRandomScenarioBestChoice
0050132B Script_GetRandomScenarioInfo
003BA5AC Script_GetRangedCritChance
003BA87A Script_GetRangedHaste
0044495F Script_GetRatedBattleGroundInfo
003BB176 Script_GetReadiness
00439451 Script_GetReadyCheckStatus
004393D8 Script_GetReadyCheckTimeLeft
0052D447 Script_GetReagentBankCost
009881D8 Script_GetRealZoneText
001FAD40 Script_GetRealmCategories
001FA964 Script_GetRealmInfo
00984606 Script_GetRealmName
0051091D Script_GetRecruitingGuildInfo
00510D1C Script_GetRecruitingGuildSelection
00510A60 Script_GetRecruitingGuildSettings
00510B55 Script_GetRecruitingGuildTabardInfo
0048FB73 Script_GetRefreshRates
009A0F86 Script_GetRegisteredAddonMessagePrefixes
009886E0 Script_GetReleaseTimeRemaining
004D6A8C Script_GetRepairAllCost
003C5F75 Script_GetResSicknessDuration
00988F35 Script_GetRestState
009851DA Script_GetRestrictedAccountData
004D9A49 Script_GetRewardMoney
004D9CD9 Script_GetRewardNumSkillUps
004D9CB3 Script_GetRewardSkillLineID
004DA911 Script_GetRewardSkillPoints
004DC6CF Script_GetRewardSpell
004D9A95 Script_GetRewardTalents
004D9824 Script_GetRewardText
004DA80A Script_GetRewardTitle
004D9A6F Script_GetRewardXP
003BB3A1 Script_GetRuneCooldown
003BB499 Script_GetRuneCount
003BB50F Script_GetRuneType
004ACF17 Script_GetRunningMacro
004ACF5E Script_GetRunningMacroButton
00201A5B Script_GetSavedAccountList
00201ABF Script_GetSavedAccountListSSO
00201994 Script_GetSavedAccountName
00535E9B Script_GetSavedInstanceChatLink
005363C3 Script_GetSavedInstanceEncounterInfo
0053614D Script_GetSavedInstanceInfo
00536BC6 Script_GetSavedWorldBossInfo
004F8142 Script_GetScenariosChoiceOrder
009852A1 Script_GetSchoolString
00202000 Script_GetScreenHeight
00988691 Script_GetScreenHeight
0048F3C1 Script_GetScreenResolutions
00201FBC Script_GetScreenWidth
00988642 Script_GetScreenWidth
00984989 Script_GetScriptCPUUsage
003DAE6F Script_GetSecondsUntilParentalControlsKick
001F9EED Script_GetSelectBackgroundModel
004A1F30 Script_GetSelectedArtifactInfo
00530922 Script_GetSelectedAuctionItem
001FB066 Script_GetSelectedCategory
001FDA9A Script_GetSelectedClass
0099F053 Script_GetSelectedDisplayChannel
0050D927 Script_GetSelectedFaction
001FE075 Script_GetSelectedFeatureVariation
005E80A3 Script_GetSelectedFriend
004B8A4E Script_GetSelectedGlyphSpellIndex
005E82F9 Script_GetSelectedIgnore
005E8326 Script_GetSelectedMute
001FDA41 Script_GetSelectedRace
001FDA6E Script_GetSelectedSex
0051B065 Script_GetSelectedStationeryTexture
00444A4E Script_GetSelectedWarGameType
00516D5B Script_GetSendMailCOD
0051B0B7 Script_GetSendMailItem
00517F21 Script_GetSendMailItemLink
00516D12 Script_GetSendMailMoney
0051BDF8 Script_GetSendMailPrice
00202951 Script_GetServerName
0098533D Script_GetServerTime
003B928F Script_GetSessionTime
003C6165 Script_GetSetBonusesForSpecializationByItemID
0042F383 Script_GetShapeshiftForm
0042C763 Script_GetShapeshiftFormCooldown
0042B9E2 Script_GetShapeshiftFormID
00433946 Script_GetShapeshiftFormInfo
0098819C Script_GetSheathState
003BA438 Script_GetShieldBlock
001FD67F Script_GetSkinVariationIsHairColor
0052C965 Script_GetSocketItemBoundTradeable
0052C7B1 Script_GetSocketItemInfo
0052CBB4 Script_GetSocketItemRefundable
0052C6D3 Script_GetSocketTypes
004B1438 Script_GetSortBagsRightToLeft
00483413 Script_GetSpecialization
00482F65 Script_GetSpecializationInfo
0048359A Script_GetSpecializationInfoByID
003DBC68 Script_GetSpecializationInfoForClassID
003DBDD4 Script_GetSpecializationInfoForSpecID
00483470 Script_GetSpecializationMasterySpells
003DBD2C Script_GetSpecializationNameForSpecID
00484CD5 Script_GetSpecializationReadinessSpell
0048318B Script_GetSpecializationRole
00483287 Script_GetSpecializationRoleByID
00484C36 Script_GetSpecializationSpells
0042F293 Script_GetSpecsForSpell
003BB219 Script_GetSpeed
0042D2CA Script_GetSpellAutocast
0042EDF5 Script_GetSpellAvailableLevel
0042ED6B Script_GetSpellBaseCooldown
003BA64C Script_GetSpellBonusDamage
003BA6C9 Script_GetSpellBonusHealing
0042E7B1 Script_GetSpellBookItemInfo
00432E1D Script_GetSpellBookItemName
004333B2 Script_GetSpellBookItemTexture
0042D1AC Script_GetSpellCharges
00277FBE Script_GetSpellConfirmationPromptsInfo
0042E9D7 Script_GetSpellCooldown
0042D286 Script_GetSpellCount
003BA5E5 Script_GetSpellCritChance
003BF9A0 Script_GetSpellCritChanceFromIntellect
0042E8F9 Script_GetSpellDescription
003BB752 Script_GetSpellHitModifier
00432FBE Script_GetSpellInfo
0042EE33 Script_GetSpellLevelLearned
0042E839 Script_GetSpellLink
0042EBB8 Script_GetSpellLossOfControlCooldown
003BA739 Script_GetSpellPenetration
004331B5 Script_GetSpellPowerCost
00432A52 Script_GetSpellTabInfo
0042E969 Script_GetSpellTexture
002781FE Script_GetSpellsForCharacterUpgradeTier
004A5039 Script_GetStablePetFoodTypes
004A4DF8 Script_GetStablePetInfo
0051AF23 Script_GetStationeryInfo
0052759C Script_GetStatistic
0051DB4F Script_GetStatisticsCategoryList
003BB2C4 Script_GetSturdiness
00984033 Script_GetSubZoneText
004D9B61 Script_GetSuggestedGroupNum
0098892A Script_GetSummonConfirmAreaName
009888CC Script_GetSummonConfirmSummoner
00988895 Script_GetSummonConfirmTimeLeft
00984DEA Script_GetSummonFriendCooldown
004DEA3F Script_GetSuperTrackedQuestID
004DD644 Script_GetTabardCreationCost
0053FC92 Script_GetTabardInfo
00484D4C Script_GetTalentClearInfo
00484569 Script_GetTalentInfo
0048472A Script_GetTalentInfoByID
0048468D Script_GetTalentInfoBySpecialization
004847EF Script_GetTalentLink
0048384C Script_GetTalentRowSelectionInfo
004A63FE Script_GetTargetTradeCurrency
004A5721 Script_GetTargetTradeMoney
004E513B Script_GetTaskInfo
004DE5F7 Script_GetTaskPOIs
004E4FF3 Script_GetTasksTable
00989A8C Script_GetTaxiBenchmarkMode
0049282F Script_GetTempShapeshiftBarIndex
008BC714 Script_GetText
0098501E Script_GetThreatStatusColor
003B9250 Script_GetTime
009844BD Script_GetTimeToWellRested
00988CBA Script_GetTitleName
004D97B1 Script_GetTitleText
0048ED8A Script_GetToolTipInfo
00522DCD Script_GetTotalAchievementPoints
0098E322 Script_GetTotemInfo
0098E46F Script_GetTotemTimeLeft
0051E8CB Script_GetTrackedAchievements
0045F603 Script_GetTrackingInfo
004A717C Script_GetTradePlayerItemInfo
004A58AC Script_GetTradePlayerItemLink
004A79E6 Script_GetTradeSkillCategoryFilter
004A8F38 Script_GetTradeSkillCooldown
004A9435 Script_GetTradeSkillDescription
004A9121 Script_GetTradeSkillIcon
004A9891 Script_GetTradeSkillInfo
004A8561 Script_GetTradeSkillInvSlotFilter
004A8509 Script_GetTradeSkillInvSlots
004A79A1 Script_GetTradeSkillItemLevelFilter
004A9D53 Script_GetTradeSkillItemLink
004A7989 Script_GetTradeSkillItemNameFilter
004A83D3 Script_GetTradeSkillLine
004A94EB Script_GetTradeSkillListLink
004A922E Script_GetTradeSkillNumMade
004A9E7C Script_GetTradeSkillNumReagents
004A9F2F Script_GetTradeSkillReagentInfo
004AA13A Script_GetTradeSkillReagentItemLink
004A9308 Script_GetTradeSkillRecipeLink
004A7E13 Script_GetTradeSkillSelectionIndex
004A861F Script_GetTradeSkillSubCategories
004A7FE5 Script_GetTradeSkillSubClassFilteredSlots
004A8493 Script_GetTradeSkillSubClasses
004A86DF Script_GetTradeSkillTexture
004AA259 Script_GetTradeSkillTools
004A6F97 Script_GetTradeTargetItemInfo
004A567E Script_GetTradeTargetItemLink
004A7A93 Script_GetTradeskillRepeatCount
00502690 Script_GetTrainerGreetingText
00502874 Script_GetTrainerSelectionIndex
005033AE Script_GetTrainerServiceAbilityReq
00503FD9 Script_GetTrainerServiceCost
00503637 Script_GetTrainerServiceDescription
005032A1 Script_GetTrainerServiceIcon
0050310B Script_GetTrainerServiceInfo
00503794 Script_GetTrainerServiceItemLink
005028AF Script_GetTrainerServiceLevelReq
00502913 Script_GetTrainerServiceNumAbilityReq
00503DE8 Script_GetTrainerServiceSkillLine
00502B1C Script_GetTrainerServiceSkillReq
005026EC Script_GetTrainerServiceStepIndex
005029D6 Script_GetTrainerServiceTypeFilter
005040E2 Script_GetTrainerTradeskillRankValues
0051447B Script_GetTransmogrifyCost
0051454D Script_GetTransmogrifySlotInfo
0041AC1A Script_GetTutorialsEnabled
003C2548 Script_GetUnitHealthModifier
003C26D8 Script_GetUnitManaRegenRateFromSpirit
003C25C9 Script_GetUnitMaxHealthModifier
003C2D9E Script_GetUnitPitch
003C2657 Script_GetUnitPowerModifier
003C2C88 Script_GetUnitSpeed
002019F8 Script_GetUsesToken
00449A69 Script_GetVehicleBarIndex
003C337C Script_GetVehicleUIIndicator
003C3416 Script_GetVehicleUIIndicatorSeat
003BB336 Script_GetVersatilityBonus
0048F6C9 Script_GetVideoCaps
0048F098 Script_GetVideoOptions
001E206B Script_GetVoiceCurrentSessionID
001E1F58 Script_GetVoiceSessionInfo
001E3454 Script_GetVoiceSessionMemberInfoBySessionID
001E2588 Script_GetVoiceStatus
00515A8D Script_GetVoidItemHyperlinkString
00516785 Script_GetVoidItemInfo
00515859 Script_GetVoidStorageSlotPageIndex
005159D0 Script_GetVoidTransferCost
00515F34 Script_GetVoidTransferDepositInfo
00516981 Script_GetVoidTransferWithdrawalInfo
00515A3E Script_GetVoidUnlockCost
00448227 Script_GetWarGameQueueStatus
004497FA Script_GetWarGameTypeInfo
0050E2B5 Script_GetWatchedFactionInfo
0049BBC9 Script_GetWeaponEnchantInfo
00436C76 Script_GetWebTicket
005E55C2 Script_GetWhoInfo
00453EB2 Script_GetWorldEffectTextureCoords
004821EE Script_GetWorldElapsedTime
004822DC Script_GetWorldElapsedTimers
0044E65E Script_GetWorldLocFromMapPos
0044C70B Script_GetWorldMapTransformInfo
0044A606 Script_GetWorldMapTransforms
004452F3 Script_GetWorldPVPAreaInfo
0044479A Script_GetWorldPVPQueueStatus
00480C67 Script_GetWorldStateUIInfo
00988FCA Script_GetXPExhaustion
009891E0 Script_GetZonePVPInfo
00984012 Script_GetZoneText
00497963 Script_GiveMasterLoot
004B9CEE Script_GlyphMatchesSocket
0098C6D5 Script_GrantLevel
0043844D Script_GroupHasOfflineMember
004CD476 Script_GuildControlAddRank
004CE91E Script_GuildControlDelRank
004CD613 Script_GuildControlGetAllowedShifts
004CD3DC Script_GuildControlGetNumRanks
004D17FE Script_GuildControlGetRankFlags
004CFF1C Script_GuildControlGetRankName
004CE7D7 Script_GuildControlSaveRank
004CD40A Script_GuildControlSetRank
004CE644 Script_GuildControlSetRankFlag
004CD586 Script_GuildControlShiftRankDown
004CD4F9 Script_GuildControlShiftRankUp
0098C630 Script_GuildDemote
009841EF Script_GuildDisband
004D0716 Script_GuildInfo
0098DB6F Script_GuildInvite
0098DDC9 Script_GuildLeave
004CEE5C Script_GuildMasterAbsent
004D1A23 Script_GuildNewsSetSticky
004D4D37 Script_GuildNewsSort
0098C5B7 Script_GuildPromote
004D21B9 Script_GuildRoster
004CE312 Script_GuildRosterSendSoR
004D1194 Script_GuildRosterSetOfficerNote
004D1079 Script_GuildRosterSetPublicNote
0098DC4F Script_GuildSetLeader
0098DD00 Script_GuildSetMOTD
0098C4CC Script_GuildUninvite
003BABA4 Script_HasAPEffectsSpellPower
00492F9C Script_HasAction
001FB9C0 Script_HasAlteredForm
0041C18B Script_HasAlternateForm
004927B3 Script_HasBonusActionBar
0052CBCF Script_HasBoundGemProposed
0051E115 Script_HasCompletedAnyAchievement
00089BE4 Script_HasDebugZoneMap
003BB9AE Script_HasDraenorZoneAbility
003BA510 Script_HasDualWieldPenalty
004928E3 Script_HasExtraActionBar
003BAC4A Script_HasFullControl
0049A290 Script_HasInspectHonorData
004381D5 Script_HasLFGRestrictions
0054BDF3 Script_HasLoadedCUFProfiles
00516DA4 Script_HasNewMail
004927F3 Script_HasOverrideActionBar
0042B95B Script_HasPetSpells
0049E215 Script_HasPetUI
003BABE6 Script_HasSPEffectsAttackPower
00202E66 Script_HasShownTrialPopUp
0099413E Script_HasSoulstone
00492851 Script_HasTempShapeshiftActionBar
00985241 Script_HasTravelPass
00492811 Script_HasVehicleActionBar
0049BCEE Script_HasWandEquipped
004DDFE9 Script_HaveQuestData
0044324F Script_HearthAndResurrectFromArea
00201FA9 Script_HideCursor
004D6575 Script_HideRepairCursor
00448141 Script_InActiveBattlefield
0098446D Script_InCinematic
00984D6D Script_InCombatLockdown
004CD868 Script_InGuildParty
004D6592 Script_InRepairMode
005176DA Script_InboxItemCanDelete
0044A0E4 Script_InitWorldMapPing
003BB677 Script_InitiateRolePoll
0098D74A Script_InitiateTrade
00996B68 Script_InteractUnit
00439EA3 Script_InviteUnit
003B934F Script_Is64BitClient
005259ED Script_IsAchievementEligible
0049407D Script_IsActionInRange
00447F56 Script_IsActiveBattlefieldArena
004D99FF Script_IsActiveQuestLegendary
004DA638 Script_IsActiveQuestTrivial
00984C77 Script_IsAddOnLoadOnDemand
003DAEC0 Script_IsAddOnLoaded
009A0F3D Script_IsAddonMessagePrefixRegistered
003DB44F Script_IsAddonVersionCheckEnabled
004FA2FE Script_IsAllowedToUserTeleport
00987FCF Script_IsAltKeyDown
00447F96 Script_IsArenaSkirmish
003B9363 Script_IsArenaTeamCaptain
004A0DBB Script_IsArtifactCompletionHistoryAvailable
004A5398 Script_IsAtStableMaster
00493FA7 Script_IsAttackAction
0042F06B Script_IsAttackSpell
0052FB8D Script_IsAuctionSortReversed
00493FF1 Script_IsAutoRepeatAction
0042D462 Script_IsAutoRepeatSpell
004DA5E8 Script_IsAvailableQuestTrivial
003DAD77 Script_IsBNLogin
004B1296 Script_IsBagSlotFlagEnabledOnOtherBags
004B1334 Script_IsBagSlotFlagEnabledOnOtherBankBags
0041C1FD Script_IsBarberShopStyleValid
004B1A5C Script_IsBattlePayItem
003B934F Script_IsBlizzCon
004E2430 Script_IsBreadcrumbQuest
00202678 Script_IsCPUSupported
00989D70 Script_IsCemeterySelectionAvailable
001F8194 Script_IsCharacterListUpdatePending
001FB94D Script_IsCharacterNameValid
0098A15C Script_IsCharacterNewlyBoosted
0099C41A Script_IsChatAFK
0099C432 Script_IsChatDND
00202A14 Script_IsConnectedToServer
002025E7 Script_IsConsoleActive
00495427 Script_IsConsumableAction
009976B6 Script_IsConsumableItem
00433446 Script_IsConsumableSpell
004B440D Script_IsContainerFiltered
00202732 Script_IsControlKeyDown
00987F6B Script_IsControlKeyDown
004953DD Script_IsCurrentAction
009847FE Script_IsCurrentItem
004E0AA2 Script_IsCurrentQuestFailed
0042D427 Script_IsCurrentSpell
00983820 Script_IsDebugBuild
00984FFA Script_IsDesaturateSupported
0099F0DC Script_IsDisplayChannelModerator
0099F095 Script_IsDisplayChannelOwner
00997801 Script_IsDressableItem
003BA4BB Script_IsDualWielding
004B790D Script_IsEncounterInProgress
009977C1 Script_IsEquippableItem
004954BB Script_IsEquippedAction
0098978B Script_IsEquippedItem
00997AFD Script_IsEquippedItemType
009845A8 Script_IsEuropeanNumbers
0043841D Script_IsEveryoneAssistant
003DACDA Script_IsExpansionTrial
0050E44E Script_IsFactionInactive
003C22BE Script_IsFalling
00496FD7 Script_IsFishingLoot
003BAD9D Script_IsFlyableArea
003C23CE Script_IsFlying
001FE1B8 Script_IsForcingCharacterTemplate
003B934F Script_IsGMClient
003B934F Script_IsGMClient
004B87FF Script_IsGlyphFlagSet
003BA12D Script_IsGuildLeader
004CEB38 Script_IsGuildRankAssignmentAllowed
0099428E Script_IsHarmfulItem
0042F231 Script_IsHarmfulSpell
0099424A Script_IsHelpfulItem
0042F1CF Script_IsHelpfulSpell
005E905C Script_IsIgnored
005E915B Script_IsIgnoredOrMuted
00445AE6 Script_IsInActiveWorldPVP
003B934F Script_IsInArenaTeam
004D176D Script_IsInAuthenticatedRank
00438020 Script_IsInGroup
003BF8C5 Script_IsInGuild
00988269 Script_IsInInstance
004FA2E3 Script_IsInLFGDungeon
00438044 Script_IsInRaid
004FA319 Script_IsInScenarioGroup
003BADCC Script_IsIndoors
001FAED3 Script_IsInvalidLocale
001FADE7 Script_IsInvalidTournamentRealmCategory
0049B942 Script_IsInventoryItemLocked
0049B87A Script_IsInventoryItemProfessionBag
00492D88 Script_IsItemAction
0099436A Script_IsItemInRange
00438205 Script_IsLFGComplete
004FCCFC Script_IsLFGDungeonJoinable
002026C7 Script_IsLauncherLogin
002026E7 Script_IsLauncherLoginAutoAttempted
00987F99 Script_IsLeftAltKeyDown
00987F35 Script_IsLeftControlKeyDown
00987ED1 Script_IsLeftShiftKeyDown
009884C6 Script_IsLegacyDifficulty
003B934F Script_IsLinuxClient
003B96C6 Script_IsLoggedIn
00983AEF Script_IsLoggingOut
003B934F Script_IsMacClient
0044C07D Script_IsMapGarrisonMap
004394D5 Script_IsMasterLooter
0043E636 Script_IsModifiedClick
00987EA0 Script_IsModifierKeyDown
003BAE5B Script_IsMounted
009831A5 Script_IsMouseButtonDown
003B6F58 Script_IsMouselooking
003DAA77 Script_IsMovieLocal
003DAC05 Script_IsMoviePlayable
005E90DF Script_IsMuted
004A7B8E Script_IsNPCCrafting
001FD82B Script_IsNeutralRace
003DAEA5 Script_IsOnGlueScreen
00984091 Script_IsOnTournamentRealm
003BAE28 Script_IsOutOfBounds
003BADFA Script_IsOutdoors
0048F2EA Script_IsOutlineModeSupported
0098948F Script_IsPVPTimerRunning
00438127 Script_IsPartyLFG
00438153 Script_IsPartyWorldPVP
0042EFA1 Script_IsPassiveSpell
0049ED8A Script_IsPetActive
0049EE00 Script_IsPetAttackAction
0049D9DE Script_IsPetAttackActive
0044E5DE Script_IsPlayerInMicroDungeon
00985287 Script_IsPlayerInWorld
009852F9 Script_IsPlayerMoving
00445488 Script_IsPlayerNeutral
0042BC07 Script_IsPlayerSpell
00493C7F Script_IsPossessBarVisible
004DA7A0 Script_IsQuestCompletable
004E5271 Script_IsQuestComplete
004E7F81 Script_IsQuestFlaggedCompleted
004DF141 Script_IsQuestHardWatched
004E5CC3 Script_IsQuestLogSpecialItemInRange
004DF400 Script_IsQuestSequenced
004E274B Script_IsQuestTask
004DF0C1 Script_IsQuestWatched
001FB84D Script_IsRaceClassRestricted
001FDD39 Script_IsRaceClassValid
0041B181 Script_IsRaidMarkerActive
003BA53C Script_IsRangedWeapon
00448301 Script_IsRatedBattleground
0044831C Script_IsRatedMap
0052D56F Script_IsReagentBankUnlocked
00989AE4 Script_IsReferAFriendLinked
0098A188 Script_IsReplacingUnit
003BA15B Script_IsResting
0098531B Script_IsRestrictedAccount
00987FB4 Script_IsRightAltKeyDown
00987F50 Script_IsRightControlKeyDown
00987EEC Script_IsRightShiftKeyDown
0020214D Script_IsScanDLLFinished
00433405 Script_IsSelectedSpellBookItem
0020263A Script_IsShaderModelSupported
00201966 Script_IsShiftKeyDown
00987F07 Script_IsShiftKeyDown
009A000D Script_IsSilenced
004336D9 Script_IsSpellClassOrSpec
004335C9 Script_IsSpellInRange
0042BBAD Script_IsSpellKnown
0042C894 Script_IsSpellKnownOrOverridesKnown
0052DEB6 Script_IsSpellOverlayed
00495471 Script_IsStackableAction
003BAE89 Script_IsStealthed
0048F79A Script_IsStereoVideoAvailable
004DEACD Script_IsStoryQuest
00202566 Script_IsStreamingMode
009891AB Script_IsSubZonePVPPOI
003C2378 Script_IsSubmerged
003C231F Script_IsSwimming
0042EFF6 Script_IsTalentSpell
003B934F Script_IsTestBuild
009850A3 Script_IsThreatWarningEnabled
00988C29 Script_IsTitleKnown
001FAE70 Script_IsTournamentRealmCategory
0051E912 Script_IsTrackedAchievement
00456B8A Script_IsTrackingBattlePets
004A7B74 Script_IsTradeSkillGuild
004A7AC9 Script_IsTradeSkillLinked
004A7945 Script_IsTradeSkillReady
004A7A75 Script_IsTradeSkillRepeating
00502671 Script_IsTradeskillTrainer
003DAC4C Script_IsTrialAccount
0041AF06 Script_IsTutorialFlagged
004E078A Script_IsUnitOnQuest
004E0808 Script_IsUnitOnQuestByQuestID
004926E7 Script_IsUsableAction
00997528 Script_IsUsableItem
0042F0C8 Script_IsUsableSpell
001FE19A Script_IsUsingCharacterTemplate
003B8014 Script_IsUsingVehicleControls
003B67F8 Script_IsVehicleAimAngleAdjustable
003B6832 Script_IsVehicleAimPowerAdjustable
003DAC95 Script_IsVeteranTrialAccount
001FB9DE Script_IsViewingAlteredForm
0099CFE0 Script_IsVoiceChatAllowed
0099CFFA Script_IsVoiceChatAllowedByServer
0099CFC8 Script_IsVoiceChatEnabled
00515970 Script_IsVoidStorageReady
00448337 Script_IsWargame
003DAD77 Script_IsWindowsClient
003BB64A Script_IsXPUserDisabled
0044C320 Script_IsZoomOutAvailable
004A0D63 Script_ItemAddedToArtifact
00277E7A Script_ItemCanTargetGarrisonFollowerAbility
009942D2 Script_ItemHasRange
004D64B0 Script_ItemTextGetCreator
004D5DAD Script_ItemTextGetItem
004D6149 Script_ItemTextGetMaterial
004D5CEA Script_ItemTextGetPage
004D5D17 Script_ItemTextGetText
004D5DED Script_ItemTextHasNextPage
004D61F8 Script_ItemTextNextPage
004D61F0 Script_ItemTextPrevPage
00442E87 Script_JoinArena
00444031 Script_JoinBattlefield
009A8E53 Script_JoinChannelByName
004FB5C2 Script_JoinLFG
009A8E64 Script_JoinPermanentChannel
00442ED6 Script_JoinRatedBattlefield
004FE2D4 Script_JoinSingleLFG
00442EFE Script_JoinSkirmish
009A8E53 Script_JoinTemporaryChannel
003B8901 Script_JumpOrAscendStart
00492280 Script_KBArticle_BeginLoading
004915CC Script_KBArticle_GetData
004915AD Script_KBArticle_IsLoaded
00492168 Script_KBQuery_BeginLoading
0049145D Script_KBQuery_GetArticleHeaderCount
0049149F Script_KBQuery_GetArticleHeaderData
00491566 Script_KBQuery_GetTotalArticleCount
0049143E Script_KBQuery_IsLoaded
00492130 Script_KBSetup_BeginLoading
004912EE Script_KBSetup_GetArticleHeaderCount
00491330 Script_KBSetup_GetArticleHeaderData
00491211 Script_KBSetup_GetCategoryCount
00491253 Script_KBSetup_GetCategoryData
00491134 Script_KBSetup_GetLanguageCount
00491176 Script_KBSetup_GetLanguageData
004917B9 Script_KBSetup_GetSubCategoryCount
00491813 Script_KBSetup_GetSubCategoryData
004913F7 Script_KBSetup_GetTotalArticleCount
00491115 Script_KBSetup_IsLoaded
004919C3 Script_KBSystem_GetMOTD
00491A15 Script_KBSystem_GetServerNotice
004919EC Script_KBSystem_GetServerStatus
004FCBBE Script_LFGTeleport
00201EBF Script_LaunchAddOnURL
00201C90 Script_LaunchURL
00483BD9 Script_LearnTalent
00483CF1 Script_LearnTalents
00448115 Script_LeaveBattlefield
009A3D7E Script_LeaveChannelByName
004FE39A Script_LeaveLFG
004380B8 Script_LeaveParty
004FE3E0 Script_LeaveSingleLFG
0099E1BD Script_ListChannelByName
009A8E75 Script_ListChannels
003DBF92 Script_LoadAddOn
00441DB6 Script_LoadBindings
00202D9F Script_LoadURLIndex
003BB7E0 Script_LoadURLIndex
0099C4FD Script_LoggingChat
0099DD20 Script_LoggingCombat
00983AC9 Script_Logout
00498C43 Script_LootSlot
00496F0C Script_LootSlotHasItem
00201DDA Script_MatrixCommit
00201D88 Script_MatrixEntered
00201DD2 Script_MatrixRevert
0050B7F0 Script_ModifyEquipmentSet
00989DBC Script_MouseOverrideCinematicDisable
003B8D2B Script_MouselookStart
003B8D56 Script_MouselookStop
003B8C84 Script_MoveAndSteerStart
003B8CD4 Script_MoveAndSteerStop
003B8AAD Script_MoveBackwardStart
003B8ABB Script_MoveBackwardStop
003B8A91 Script_MoveForwardStart
003B8A9F Script_MoveForwardStop
003C89E3 Script_MoveViewDownStart
003C89F4 Script_MoveViewDownStop
003C8961 Script_MoveViewInStart
003C8972 Script_MoveViewInStop
003C89AF Script_MoveViewLeftStart
003C89C0 Script_MoveViewLeftStop
003C897B Script_MoveViewOutStart
003C898C Script_MoveViewOutStop
003C8995 Script_MoveViewRightStart
003C89A6 Script_MoveViewRightStop
003C89C9 Script_MoveViewUpStart
003C89DA Script_MoveViewUpStop
0048F1EB Script_MultiSampleAntiAliasingSupported
004DAACE Script_NeutralPlayerSelectFaction
003CF9DE Script_NextView
00989995 Script_NoPlayTime
0098C6C7 Script_NotWhileDeadError
0098BEEC Script_NotifyInspect
0051C5ED Script_NumTaxiNodes
004D8CA0 Script_OfferPetition
0049BB83 Script_OffhandHasWeapon
004ED72C Script_OpenCalendar
00502AF0 Script_OpenTrainer
00984451 Script_OpeningCinematic
00201CF9 Script_PINEntered
001FDD12 Script_PaidChange_GetCurrentClassIndex
001FDBEB Script_PaidChange_GetCurrentFaction
001FDCEB Script_PaidChange_GetCurrentRaceIndex
001FEA1E Script_PaidChange_GetName
003B0E19 Script_PaidChange_GetPreviousRaceIndex
0098994D Script_PartialPlayTime
004FE477 Script_PartyLFGStartBackfill
0049EDD1 Script_PetAbandon
00089BE4 Script_PetAggressiveMode
004A0520 Script_PetAssistMode
004A0585 Script_PetAttack
0049E0B6 Script_PetCanBeAbandoned
0049E128 Script_PetCanBeDismissed
0049E1A3 Script_PetCanBeRenamed
004A0518 Script_PetDefensiveMode
0049F3FE Script_PetDismiss
004A0530 Script_PetFollow
0049EBDC Script_PetHasActionBar
0049EC8E Script_PetHasSpellbook
004A0538 Script_PetMoveTo
004A0510 Script_PetPassiveMode
0049DF5D Script_PetRename
0049DF55 Script_PetStopAttack
0049EC3B Script_PetUsesPetFrame
004A0528 Script_PetWait
00496B61 Script_PickupAction
0049CA46 Script_PickupBagFromSlot
0042D4CC Script_PickupCompanion
004B2EFB Script_PickupContainerItem
004B4DFF Script_PickupCurrency
0050B240 Script_PickupEquipmentSet
0050B1E1 Script_PickupEquipmentSetByName
004CBD98 Script_PickupGuildBankItem
004C9936 Script_PickupGuildBankMoney
0049C971 Script_PickupInventoryItem
00993DC1 Script_PickupItem
004AE6FC Script_PickupMacro
004D8180 Script_PickupMerchantItem
004A0825 Script_PickupPetAction
0049DE50 Script_PickupPetSpell
0099409D Script_PickupPlayerMoney
0042EEA3 Script_PickupSpell
0042EE6B Script_PickupSpellBookItem
004A4B1C Script_PickupStablePet
00484EF0 Script_PickupTalent
004A5920 Script_PickupTradeMoney
003B8B6D Script_PitchDownStart
003B8B7E Script_PitchDownStop
003B8B4B Script_PitchUpStart
003B8B5C Script_PitchUpStop
00496138 Script_PlaceAction
00533EB8 Script_PlaceAuctionBid
004B8C12 Script_PlaceGlyphInSocket
0041B0FA Script_PlaceRaidMarker
004D9D2D Script_PlayAutoAcceptQuestSound
00201C40 Script_PlayCreditsMusic
00201BCE Script_PlayGlueAmbience
00201B8F Script_PlayGlueMusic
003B09C0 Script_PlayMusic
003B0F92 Script_PlaySound
003B0A0E Script_PlaySoundFile
003B08EC Script_PlaySoundKitID
003BA10E Script_PlayerCanTeleport
004B1801 Script_PlayerHasHearthstone
00559CFE Script_PlayerHasToy
003C2848 Script_PlayerIsPVPInactive
0098D709 Script_PortGraveyard
003DAABE Script_PreloadMovie
003CF9ED Script_PrevView
00451E20 Script_ProcessMapClick
004DE3AE Script_ProcessQuestLogRewardFactions
0043B5EC Script_PromoteToAssistant
0043B54E Script_PromoteToLeader
0052D60B Script_PurchaseSlot
0049CA2E Script_PutItemInBackpack
0049C9EF Script_PutItemInBag
005355DD Script_QueryAuctionItems
004CB35C Script_QueryGuildBankLog
004CA9F3 Script_QueryGuildBankTab
004CB39D Script_QueryGuildBankText
004D1915 Script_QueryGuildEventLog
004D225C Script_QueryGuildMembersForRecipe
004D1A1B Script_QueryGuildNews
004D0506 Script_QueryGuildRecipes
0048083F Script_QueryWorldCountdownTimer
004D9B2F Script_QuestChooseRewardError
004D9B87 Script_QuestFlagsPVP
004D9BB1 Script_QuestGetAutoAccept
004D9BCE Script_QuestGetAutoLaunched
004E1280 Script_QuestHasPOIInfo
004D9BFE Script_QuestIsDaily
004D9BE6 Script_QuestIsFromAreaTrigger
004D9C16 Script_QuestIsWeekly
004E0CBF Script_QuestLogPushQuest
004DE7D7 Script_QuestLogShouldShowPortrait
004E4C76 Script_QuestMapUpdateAllQuests
004E113D Script_QuestPOIGetIconInfo
004DE50D Script_QuestPOIGetQuestIDByIndex
004E4CAD Script_QuestPOIGetQuestIDByVisibleIndex
004E2500 Script_QuestPOIGetSecondaryLocations
004E4CA5 Script_QuestPOIUpdateIcons
00983ADC Script_Quit
00201B7F Script_QuitGame
00201B87 Script_QuitGameAndRunLauncher
0054D075 Script_RaidProfileExists
0054D05A Script_RaidProfileHasUnsavedChanges
009843AA Script_RandomRoll
002001F3 Script_RandomizeCharCustomization
0052D3F6 Script_ReagentBankButtonIDToInvSlotID
001FA39A Script_RealmListDialogCancelled
001FA370 Script_RealmListUpdateRate
0050227B Script_RefreshLFGList
004535BF Script_RefreshWorldMap
009A5162 Script_RegisterAddonMessagePrefix
009838B4 Script_RegisterCVar
00436BDB Script_RegisterStaticConstants
004F7E36 Script_RejectProposal
00990326 Script_ReloadUI
004E164D Script_RemoveAutoQuestPopUp
0099EA5A Script_RemoveChatWindowChannel
0099C8F2 Script_RemoveChatWindowMessages
005E8125 Script_RemoveFriend
004B8D2D Script_RemoveGlyphFromSocket
004A0DB2 Script_RemoveItemFromArtifact
004DE36C Script_RemoveQuestWatch
0048298E Script_RemoveTalent
00525C68 Script_RemoveTrackedAchievement
001F8850 Script_RenameCharacter
004D8DF3 Script_RenamePetition
004D6AF2 Script_RepairAllItems
00984485 Script_ReplaceEnchant
004D1BC3 Script_ReplaceGuildMaster
009844B5 Script_ReplaceTradeEnchant
00988527 Script_RepopMe
009840C6 Script_ReportBug
009A8F7F Script_ReportPlayer
003C27A4 Script_ReportPlayerIsPVPAFK
00984105 Script_ReportSuggestion
00089BE4 Script_RequestAccountCharacters
004A0E8B Script_RequestArtifactCompletionHistory
004454B1 Script_RequestBattlefieldScoreData
00448166 Script_RequestBattlegroundInstanceInfo
0054AECB Script_RequestChallengeModeLeaders
00548A90 Script_RequestChallengeModeMapInfo
00548B29 Script_RequestChallengeModeRewards
00510776 Script_RequestGuildApplicantsList
004CD8D0 Script_RequestGuildChallengeInfo
005112CC Script_RequestGuildMembership
00510D77 Script_RequestGuildMembershipList
004D1B53 Script_RequestGuildPartyState
00510537 Script_RequestGuildRecruitmentSettings
004D054A Script_RequestGuildRewards
0049CC01 Script_RequestInspectHonorData
004F86F7 Script_RequestLFDPartyLockInfo
004F8664 Script_RequestLFDPlayerLockInfo
004449B5 Script_RequestPVPOptionsEnabled
00444A75 Script_RequestPVPRewards
00438401 Script_RequestRaidInfo
004481E3 Script_RequestRandomBattlegroundInstanceInfo
001FDBE3 Script_RequestRandomName
00444907 Script_RequestRatedInfo
001FA356 Script_RequestRealmList
005112C4 Script_RequestRecruitingGuildsList
00984144 Script_RequestTimePlayed
00442F60 Script_RequeueSkirmish
003DB444 Script_ResetAddOns
00984C60 Script_ResetCPUUsage
00548ACE Script_ResetChallengeMode
00200DF3 Script_ResetCharCustomize
0099E740 Script_ResetChatColors
009A0AF4 Script_ResetChatWindows
00983F8E Script_ResetCursor
00984C68 Script_ResetDisabledAddOns
00984075 Script_ResetInstances
001FE0CF Script_ResetPreviewFrameModel
004D871B Script_ResetSetMerchantFilter
0041AF62 Script_ResetTutorials
003CF990 Script_ResetView
003B943A Script_ResistancePercent
003B98BF Script_RespondInstanceLock
005192AC Script_RespondMailLockSendItem
00202555 Script_RestartGx
0098457D Script_RestartGx
0054D2A9 Script_RestoreRaidProfileFromCopy
0098DAED Script_ResurrectGetOfferer
00984164 Script_ResurrectHasSickness
0098C412 Script_ResurrectHasTimer
00988EF7 Script_RetrieveCorpse
00518294 Script_ReturnInboxItem
004970F6 Script_RollOnLoot
0043E448 Script_RunBinding
004AE42A Script_RunMacro
004AE9B7 Script_RunMacroText
002025FF Script_RunScript
0098436B Script_RunScript
003DB43C Script_SaveAddOns
00441DF2 Script_SaveBindings
001F89C3 Script_SaveCharacterOrder
0050BBB4 Script_SaveEquipmentSet
0054D262 Script_SaveRaidProfileCopy
003C89FD Script_SaveView
00202145 Script_ScanDLLContinueAnyway
00202044 Script_ScanDLLStart
00202818 Script_ScanningAccepted
00201EA1 Script_Screenshot
0098BE8B Script_Screenshot
004D3792 Script_SearchGuildRecipes
004F9B60 Script_SearchLFGGetEncounterResults
004F681C Script_SearchLFGGetJoinedID
004F7A48 Script_SearchLFGGetNumResults
004F9C7F Script_SearchLFGGetPartyResults
004F9818 Script_SearchLFGGetResults
004FEC98 Script_SearchLFGJoin
004FED23 Script_SearchLFGLeave
00502283 Script_SearchLFGSort
004ACE23 Script_SecureCmdOptionParse
004DA6C9 Script_SelectActiveQuest
004DA688 Script_SelectAvailableQuest
001FA2C5 Script_SelectCharacter
001FE08E Script_SelectFeatureVariation
004C8E2C Script_SelectGossipActiveQuest
004C8DEB Script_SelectGossipAvailableQuest
004C8D8D Script_SelectGossipOption
004DF080 Script_SelectQuestLogEntry
0051721D Script_SelectStationery
004A7DD2 Script_SelectTradeSkill
00502833 Script_SelectTrainerService
003B9C6E Script_SelectedRealmName
009A8A46 Script_SendAddonMessage
009A847C Script_SendChatMessage
00518FB4 Script_SendMail
00511794 Script_SendQuestChoiceResponse
0098C746 Script_SendSoRByText
009A8C9B Script_SendSystemMessage
005E8225 Script_SendWho
004DE06F Script_SetAbandonQuest
003BC13F Script_SetAchievementComparisonPortrait
0051E7CC Script_SetAchievementComparisonUnit
004929D4 Script_SetActionBarToggles
004931B3 Script_SetActionUIButton
00483715 Script_SetActiveSpecGroup
0099F8EC Script_SetActiveVoiceChannel
001E20F0 Script_SetActiveVoiceChannelBySessionID
003DB46A Script_SetAddonVersionCheck
00989C72 Script_SetAllowLowLevelRaid
0052FEFF Script_SetAuctionsTabShowing
00989CF5 Script_SetAutoDeclineGuildInvites
004B0048 Script_SetBackpackAutosortDisabled
004B0423 Script_SetBagPortraitTexture
004B0F9E Script_SetBagSlotFlag
004B009C Script_SetBankAutosortDisabled
004B111A Script_SetBankBagSlotFlag
0042FCF4 Script_SetBarSlotFromIntro
0041C4D4 Script_SetBarberShopAlternateFormFrame
0044304C Script_SetBattlefieldScoreFaction
004414F3 Script_SetBinding
00441858 Script_SetBindingClick
00441682 Script_SetBindingItem
0044176D Script_SetBindingMacro
00441597 Script_SetBindingSpell
00445C49 Script_SetBlacklistMap
00202170 Script_SetCVar
0098D4B4 Script_SetCVar
0098D5D7 Script_SetCVarBitfield
00989D30 Script_SetCemeteryPreference
0099E30B Script_SetChannelOwner
0099E28D Script_SetChannelPassword
001FD5C8 Script_SetCharCustomizeBackground
001FD577 Script_SetCharCustomizeFrame
001FA288 Script_SetCharSelectBackground
001F8143 Script_SetCharSelectModelFrame
001FDB9D Script_SetCharacterCreateFacing
001F8244 Script_SetCharacterSelectFacing
001FE151 Script_SetCharacterTemplate
0099E7EA Script_SetChatColorNameByClass
0099CABF Script_SetChatWindowAlpha
0099C9F7 Script_SetChatWindowColor
0099CBE0 Script_SetChatWindowDocked
0099CB30 Script_SetChatWindowLocked
0099EB73 Script_SetChatWindowName
0099CD82 Script_SetChatWindowSavedDimensions
0099CCA9 Script_SetChatWindowSavedPosition
0099CC51 Script_SetChatWindowShown
0099C988 Script_SetChatWindowSize
0099CB88 Script_SetChatWindowUninteractable
00202525 Script_SetClearConfigData
009834B1 Script_SetConsoleKey
004B653E Script_SetCurrencyBackpack
004B64D9 Script_SetCurrencyUnused
0048F27C Script_SetCurrentGraphicsSetting
004C99C2 Script_SetCurrentGuildBankTab
00201B42 Script_SetCurrentScreen
0098DE2C Script_SetCurrentTitle
00983B2B Script_SetCursor
0048EEE0 Script_SetDefaultVideoOptions
0098C30B Script_SetDungeonDifficultyID
00451DCA Script_SetDungeonMapLevel
0098458E Script_SetEuropeanNumbers
00439325 Script_SetEveryoneIsAssistant
001FEB26 Script_SetFaceCustomizeCamera
0050EF63 Script_SetFactionActive
0050EF16 Script_SetFactionInactive
00522EB9 Script_SetFocusedAchievement
005E8194 Script_SetFriendNotes
00202D05 Script_SetGameAccount
0048ED0D Script_SetGamma
004B8702 Script_SetGlyphFilter
004B8A32 Script_SetGlyphNameFilter
005107C6 Script_SetGuildApplicantSelection
004CB2B9 Script_SetGuildBankTabInfo
004CED0B Script_SetGuildBankTabItemWithdraw
004CEBDB Script_SetGuildBankTabPermissions
004CB3DE Script_SetGuildBankText
004CD752 Script_SetGuildBankWithdrawGoldLimit
004D1896 Script_SetGuildInfoText
004CFFCF Script_SetGuildMemberRank
004D4CC0 Script_SetGuildNewsFilter
00510735 Script_SetGuildRecruitmentComment
00510553 Script_SetGuildRecruitmentSettings
004CE5AB Script_SetGuildRosterSelection
004CD39B Script_SetGuildRosterShowOffline
004D2F3F Script_SetGuildTradeSkillCategoryFilter
004D2EF9 Script_SetGuildTradeSkillItemNameFilter
00993E33 Script_SetInWorldUIVisibility
004B0144 Script_SetInsertItemsLeftToRight
0049BA5B Script_SetInventoryPortraitTexture
004B021D Script_SetItemSearch
00513C8B Script_SetItemUpgradeFromCursorItem
0050E534 Script_SetLFGBonusFactionID
004F800D Script_SetLFGBootVote
004FB590 Script_SetLFGComment
004FE0F0 Script_SetLFGDungeon
004F878A Script_SetLFGDungeonEnabled
0050085E Script_SetLFGHeaderCollapsed
004F6C34 Script_SetLFGRoles
002026FF Script_SetLauncherLoginAutoAttempted
0098316D Script_SetLayoutMode
0098D9A2 Script_SetLegacyRaidDifficultyID
005103B4 Script_SetLookingForGuildComment
005111FD Script_SetLookingForGuildSettings
0043AD56 Script_SetLootMethod
004974B0 Script_SetLootPortrait
00989EAB Script_SetLootSpecialization
00439146 Script_SetLootThreshold
004AE4D1 Script_SetMacroItem
004AE5E4 Script_SetMacroSpell
00451B8A Script_SetMapByID
004535B4 Script_SetMapToCurrentZone
00451A7C Script_SetMapZoom
008BC840 Script_SetMaxAnimFramerate
004D86F0 Script_SetMerchantFilter
0043E556 Script_SetModifiedClick
003B91E0 Script_SetMouselookOverrideBinding
00496181 Script_SetMultiCastSpell
00506E89 Script_SetNamePlateMotionType
0041CE19 Script_SetNextBarberShopStyle
004380C0 Script_SetOptOutOfLoot
0044197D Script_SetOverrideBinding
00441CB0 Script_SetOverrideBindingClick
00441AFE Script_SetOverrideBindingItem
00441BD7 Script_SetOverrideBindingMacro
00441A25 Script_SetOverrideBindingSpell
004DE56B Script_SetPOIIconOverlapDistance
004DE5A3 Script_SetPOIIconOverlapPushDistance
00984500 Script_SetPVP
0044345A Script_SetPVPRoles
0043B186 Script_SetPartyAssignment
009A0EA5 Script_SetPendingReportPetTarget
009A0E3C Script_SetPendingReportTarget
004A4D8D Script_SetPetSlot
004A4F17 Script_SetPetStablePaperdoll
001FDE5F Script_SetPortraitTexture
003C1EBD Script_SetPortraitTexture
003DB935 Script_SetPortraitToTexture
001FAF60 Script_SetPreferredInfo
001FDFB6 Script_SetPreviewFrame
001FEA36 Script_SetPreviewFrameModel
001FE110 Script_SetPreviewFramesFeature
0098D857 Script_SetRaidDifficultyID
0054CCA2 Script_SetRaidProfileOption
0054CE51 Script_SetRaidProfileSavedPosition
00438273 Script_SetRaidSubgroup
0041B907 Script_SetRaidTarget
0041B994 Script_SetRaidTargetProtected
00510CD5 Script_SetRecruitingGuildSelection
0048FD9D Script_SetRefresh
00201A75 Script_SetSavedAccountList
00201AD9 Script_SetSavedAccountListSSO
002019AE Script_SetSavedAccountName
00536466 Script_SetSavedInstanceExtend
0048F510 Script_SetScreenResolution
004A40A8 Script_SetSelectedArtifact
00530882 Script_SetSelectedAuctionItem
002006B8 Script_SetSelectedClass
009A2743 Script_SetSelectedDisplayChannel
0050D8E1 Script_SetSelectedFaction
005E54F0 Script_SetSelectedFriend
005E5536 Script_SetSelectedIgnore
005E557C Script_SetSelectedMute
002001B8 Script_SetSelectedPreviewGearType
00200DFB Script_SetSelectedRace
0048F17F Script_SetSelectedScreenResolutionIndex
0020066B Script_SetSelectedSex
00444A0D Script_SetSelectedWarGameType
00518BBA Script_SetSendMailCOD
00517A41 Script_SetSendMailMoney
00516CD5 Script_SetSendMailShowing
004B00F0 Script_SetSortBagsRightToLeft
004832DE Script_SetSpecialization
0042B388 Script_SetSpellbookPetAction
004DEA09 Script_SetSuperTrackedQuestID
00984D90 Script_SetTaxiBenchmarkMode
0051C6FC Script_SetTaxiMap
0045F79B Script_SetTracking
004A7318 Script_SetTradeCurrency
004A5BCD Script_SetTradeMoney
004AB604 Script_SetTradeSkillCategoryFilter
004AB749 Script_SetTradeSkillInvSlotFilter
004AB5B2 Script_SetTradeSkillItemLevelFilter
004AB596 Script_SetTradeSkillItemNameFilter
004A7E93 Script_SetTradeSkillRepeatCount
0050354D Script_SetTrainerServiceTypeFilter
00202E7E Script_SetTrialPopUp
00993E04 Script_SetUIVisibility
00201A12 Script_SetUsesToken
003CE34A Script_SetView
001FF30C Script_SetViewingAlteredForm
0050E49B Script_SetWatchedFactionIndex
005E4AF7 Script_SetWhoToUI
00202EF3 Script_SetWorldFrameStrata
0048F5DE Script_SetupFullscreenScale
00989DE5 Script_ShowAccountAchievements
003C3F91 Script_ShowBossFrameWhenUninteractable
004D6ED3 Script_ShowBuybackSellCursor
0020236F Script_ShowChangedOptionWarnings
009896C2 Script_ShowCloak
004B0F18 Script_ShowContainerSellCursor
00202830 Script_ShowContestNotice
00201F96 Script_ShowCursor
005E4A88 Script_ShowFriends
00989652 Script_ShowHelm
0049B9F4 Script_ShowInventorySellCursor
004D8355 Script_ShowMerchantSellCursor
001FBA00 Script_ShowPreviewFrameVariation
004DA70A Script_ShowQuestComplete
004DBDA3 Script_ShowQuestOffer
004D6710 Script_ShowRepairCursor
00202800 Script_ShowScanningNotice
002027D0 Script_ShowTerminationWithoutNoticeNotice
0098961D Script_ShowingCloak
009895E8 Script_ShowingHelm
004D8C1D Script_SignPetition
009889F6 Script_SitStandOrDescendStart
004B0E7F Script_SocketContainerItem
0049B918 Script_SocketInventoryItem
004A4191 Script_SocketItemToArtifact
004A4239 Script_SolveArtifact
0053421F Script_SortAuctionApplySort
0052FD87 Script_SortAuctionClearSort
005359BF Script_SortAuctionItems
0052FE06 Script_SortAuctionSetSort
004448EE Script_SortBGList
004B0198 Script_SortBags
004B01B9 Script_SortBankBags
00444572 Script_SortBattlefieldScoreData
004D2D22 Script_SortGuildRoster
004D199C Script_SortGuildTradeSkill
004E4D2E Script_SortQuestWatches
004B01DA Script_SortReagentBankBags
001FAFB9 Script_SortRealms
005E5A3B Script_SortWho
003B0B67 Script_Sound_ChatSystem_GetInputDriverNameByIndex
003B0B3C Script_Sound_ChatSystem_GetNumInputDrivers
003B0BF2 Script_Sound_ChatSystem_GetNumOutputDrivers
003B0C1D Script_Sound_ChatSystem_GetOutputDriverNameByIndex
003B0E36 Script_Sound_GameSystem_GetInputDriverNameByIndex
003B0E19 Script_Sound_GameSystem_GetNumInputDrivers
003B0E9D Script_Sound_GameSystem_GetNumOutputDrivers
003B0EC8 Script_Sound_GameSystem_GetOutputDriverNameByIndex
003B0E11 Script_Sound_GameSystem_RestartSoundSystem
00277DDA Script_SpellCanTargetGarrisonFollower
00277E06 Script_SpellCanTargetGarrisonFollowerAbility
00269205 Script_SpellCanTargetGarrisonMission
002691D9 Script_SpellCanTargetGlyph
002691AF Script_SpellCanTargetItem
00269231 Script_SpellCanTargetItemID
00283F07 Script_SpellCanTargetUnit
0026B19A Script_SpellCancelQueuedSpell
0026C02D Script_SpellGetVisibilityInfo
004334C4 Script_SpellHasRange
0026FF9F Script_SpellIsAlwaysShown
00277F1B Script_SpellIsSelfBuff
00269191 Script_SpellIsTargeting
002712B7 Script_SpellStopCasting
0027126B Script_SpellStopTargeting
0026FEB4 Script_SpellTargetItem
002848A3 Script_SpellTargetUnit
004B0D28 Script_SplitContainerItem
004CBF6E Script_SplitGuildBankItem
00990A7B Script_StartAttack
00535216 Script_StartAuction
001F789A Script_StartCharacterUndelete
0052DC37 Script_StartDuel
0044758A Script_StartSpectatorWarGame
004472AC Script_StartWarGame
00447389 Script_StartWarGameByName
00201E91 Script_StatusDialogClick
002024FE Script_StopAllSFX
00989A5F Script_StopAttack
0098DE21 Script_StopCinematic
00201C32 Script_StopGlueAmbience
00201C7D Script_StopGlueMusic
004ACEB8 Script_StopMacro
003B0AC2 Script_StopMusic
003B0ACA Script_StopSound
004A7AC1 Script_StopTradeSkillRepeat
003B8B0D Script_StrafeLeftStart
003B8B1B Script_StrafeLeftStop
003B8B29 Script_StrafeRightStart
003B8B3A Script_StrafeRightStop
00983AAC Script_Stuck
004D0575 Script_SubmitRequiredGuildRename
0098E299 Script_SummonFriend
0042BC54 Script_SummonRandomCritter
0043832B Script_SwapRaidSubgroup
0051809E Script_TakeInboxItem
00517FAB Script_TakeInboxMoney
005181C4 Script_TakeInboxTextItem
0051CDA5 Script_TakeTaxiNode
0099A1D7 Script_TargetDirectionEnemy
00988142 Script_TargetDirectionFinished
0099A265 Script_TargetDirectionFriend
0099515B Script_TargetLastEnemy
00995169 Script_TargetLastFriend
00995115 Script_TargetLastTarget
0099A075 Script_TargetNearest
0099A0AD Script_TargetNearestEnemy
0099A0E5 Script_TargetNearestEnemyPlayer
0099A11D Script_TargetNearestFriend
0099A155 Script_TargetNearestFriendPlayer
0099A18D Script_TargetNearestPartyMember
0099A1B2 Script_TargetNearestRaidMember
00995385 Script_TargetTotem
009950AA Script_TargetUnit
0051CADF Script_TaxiGetDestX
0051CB2D Script_TaxiGetDestY
0051C97C Script_TaxiGetNodeSlot
0051CA43 Script_TaxiGetSrcX
0051CA91 Script_TaxiGetSrcY
0051C9F9 Script_TaxiIsDirectFlight
0051CD3E Script_TaxiNodeCost
0051C8AE Script_TaxiNodeGetType
0051C7AE Script_TaxiNodeName
0051C81E Script_TaxiNodePosition
00089BE4 Script_TaxiNodeSetCurrent
003B6F78 Script_TaxiRequestEarlyLanding
00089BE4 Script_TeleportToDebugObject
002027E8 Script_TerminationWithoutNoticeAccepted
00988566 Script_TimeoutResurrect
009846DA Script_ToggleAnimKitDisplay
003B8A71 Script_ToggleAutoRun
004B87AC Script_ToggleGlyphFilter
009844E4 Script_TogglePVP
004A091D Script_TogglePetAutocast
003B6ECC Script_ToggleRun
00988189 Script_ToggleSheath
0042D352 Script_ToggleSpellAutocast
00201E65 Script_TokenEntered
004AB84C Script_TradeSkillOnlyShowMakeable
004AB866 Script_TradeSkillOnlyShowSkillUps
0041AFF3 Script_TriggerTutorial
0053FADB Script_TurnInGuildCharter
003B8AC9 Script_TurnLeftStart
003B8ADA Script_TurnLeftStop
003B8B8F Script_TurnOrActionStart
003B8BC7 Script_TurnOrActionStop
003B8AEB Script_TurnRightStart
003B8AFC Script_TurnRightStop
001F78AF Script_UndeleteCharacter
0043920B Script_UninviteUnit
003C0734 Script_UnitAffectingCombat
003C65EA Script_UnitAlternatePowerCounterInfo
003C65A3 Script_UnitAlternatePowerInfo
003C666C Script_UnitAlternatePowerTextureInfo
003C1B3A Script_UnitArmor
003C1242 Script_UnitAttackBothHands
003C1732 Script_UnitAttackPower
003C15A6 Script_UnitAttackSpeed
003C5EB0 Script_UnitAura
003BF001 Script_UnitBattlePetLevel
003BEECB Script_UnitBattlePetSpeciesID
003BEF60 Script_UnitBattlePetType
003C1C2A Script_UnitBonusArmor
003C5E26 Script_UnitBuff
003BF4DA Script_UnitCanAssist
003BF55D Script_UnitCanAttack
003BF3C6 Script_UnitCanCooperate
003BF5DF Script_UnitCanPetBattle
003C6B31 Script_UnitCastingInfo
003C4653 Script_UnitChannelInfo
003C0CA6 Script_UnitClass
003C0E50 Script_UnitClassBase
003BF6E8 Script_UnitClassification
003C2F3D Script_UnitControllingVehicle
003C223F Script_UnitCreatureFamily
003C5EEB Script_UnitCreatureType
003C13E5 Script_UnitDamage
003C5E6B Script_UnitDebuff
003C1A4B Script_UnitDefense
003C35ED Script_UnitDetailedThreatSituation
003C2AD6 Script_UnitDistanceSquared
003C0A90 Script_UnitEffectiveLevel
003BE208 Script_UnitExists
003C4E91 Script_UnitFactionGroup
003C539A Script_UnitFullName
003BFA21 Script_UnitGUID
004FA097 Script_UnitGetAvailableRoles
003C39E5 Script_UnitGetIncomingHeals
003C3A9B Script_UnitGetTotalAbsorbs
003C3AF0 Script_UnitGetTotalHealAbsorbs
003BE6B0 Script_UnitGroupRolesAssigned
003C3CCE Script_UnitHPPerStamina
004BE4AE Script_UnitHasIncomingResurrection
004FBEEA Script_UnitHasLFGDeserter
004FBCDB Script_UnitHasLFGRandomCooldown
003B969E Script_UnitHasRelicSlot
003C30D5 Script_UnitHasVehiclePlayerFrameUI
003C30A9 Script_UnitHasVehicleUI
003BFC90 Script_UnitHealth
003BFD8A Script_UnitHealthMax
003BE874 Script_UnitInBattleground
0043B730 Script_UnitInOtherParty
003BE765 Script_UnitInParty
003C4590 Script_UnitInPhase
003BE803 Script_UnitInRaid
003C293C Script_UnitInRange
003C2E21 Script_UnitInVehicle
003C307D Script_UnitInVehicleControlSeat
003C3109 Script_UnitInVehicleHidesPetFrame
003BE983 Script_UnitIsAFK
003BEE3B Script_UnitIsBattlePet
003BEC76 Script_UnitIsBattlePetCompanion
003BF664 Script_UnitIsCharmed
003C0697 Script_UnitIsConnected
003C37DE Script_UnitIsControlling
003BE664 Script_UnitIsCorpse
003BEA4C Script_UnitIsDND
003C042F Script_UnitIsDead
003C05B0 Script_UnitIsDeadOrGhost
003BF189 Script_UnitIsEnemy
003C03C5 Script_UnitIsFeignDeath
003BF274 Script_UnitIsFriend
003C050A Script_UnitIsGhost
00437F96 Script_UnitIsGroupAssistant
00437F04 Script_UnitIsGroupLeader
003BE4E0 Script_UnitIsInMyGuild
003C0AA7 Script_UnitIsMercenary
003BE402 Script_UnitIsOtherPlayersBattlePet
003BE470 Script_UnitIsOtherPlayersPet
003BEAE0 Script_UnitIsPVP
003BEBE1 Script_UnitIsPVPFreeForAll
003BEB9F Script_UnitIsPVPSanctuary
003BE395 Script_UnitIsPlayer
003BF6A6 Script_UnitIsPossessed
003BF788 Script_UnitIsQuestBoss
003BE713 Script_UnitIsRaidOfficer
003C2467 Script_UnitIsSameServer
009A00B8 Script_UnitIsSilenced
001E358A Script_UnitIsTalking
003C1D34 Script_UnitIsTapped
003C1DE8 Script_UnitIsTappedByAllThreatList
003C1D8E Script_UnitIsTappedByPlayer
003C1E45 Script_UnitIsTrivial
003C3D56 Script_UnitIsUnconscious
003BE2C8 Script_UnitIsUnit
003BE29C Script_UnitIsVisible
003BED31 Script_UnitIsWildBattlePet
00439CE3 Script_UnitLeadsAnyGroup
003C0A79 Script_UnitLevel
003BFF11 Script_UnitMana
003C0085 Script_UnitManaMax
003C50C7 Script_UnitName
003C6A50 Script_UnitNumPowerBarTimers
003C0361 Script_UnitOnTaxi
003BFB3B Script_UnitPVPName
003BE93D Script_UnitPlayerControlled
003BE7B5 Script_UnitPlayerOrPetInParty
003BE8E2 Script_UnitPlayerOrPetInRaid
003C3DEA Script_UnitPosition
003BFF11 Script_UnitPower
003C68EB Script_UnitPowerBarTimerInfo
003C0085 Script_UnitPowerMax
003C01B6 Script_UnitPowerType
003C0B29 Script_UnitRace
003C1356 Script_UnitRangedAttack
003C1874 Script_UnitRangedAttackPower
003C55B8 Script_UnitRangedDamage
003BF096 Script_UnitReaction
003BFABE Script_UnitRealmRelationship
003C0F9D Script_UnitResistance
003BF7F9 Script_UnitSelectionColor
003C3B45 Script_UnitSetRole
003C0798 Script_UnitSex
003C19B6 Script_UnitSpellHaste
003BFE67 Script_UnitStagger
003C10F1 Script_UnitStat
003C327A Script_UnitSwitchToVehicleSeat
003C3138 Script_UnitTargetsVehicleInRaidUI
003C3701 Script_UnitThreatPercentageOfLead
003C34F7 Script_UnitThreatSituation
003C2EAF Script_UnitUsingVehicle
003C3165 Script_UnitVehicleSeatCount
003C31CB Script_UnitVehicleSeatInfo
003C6076 Script_UnitVehicleSkin
003BFBC4 Script_UnitXP
003BFC2A Script_UnitXPMax
0042ACA8 Script_UnlearnSpecialization
0051592B Script_UnlockVoidStorage
009849A6 Script_UpdateAddOnCPUUsage
009848D1 Script_UpdateAddOnMemoryUsage
00200E3C Script_UpdateCustomizationBackground
001FB8F1 Script_UpdateCustomizationScene
0049BB7B Script_UpdateInventoryAlertStatus
00451E8C Script_UpdateMapHighlight
001F820F Script_UpdateSelectionCustomizationScene
00447971 Script_UpdateWarGamesList
0044A023 Script_UpdateWorldMapArrow
00512948 Script_UpgradeItem
00496AD9 Script_UseAction
004B3403 Script_UseContainerItem
0050B2E5 Script_UseEquipmentSet
004B1851 Script_UseHearthstone
0049C99B Script_UseInventoryItem
00997BDA Script_UseItemByName
005156F6 Script_UseItemForTransmogrify
004E9202 Script_UseQuestLogSpecialItem
0098C436 Script_UseSoulstone
00559C9A Script_UseToy
0055A10C Script_UseToyByName
00515432 Script_UseVoidItemForTransmogrify
00514BE3 Script_ValidateTransmogrifications
003B7E8B Script_VehicleAimDecrement
003B8DA2 Script_VehicleAimDownStart
003B8DAB Script_VehicleAimDownStop
003B6635 Script_VehicleAimGetAngle
003B666C Script_VehicleAimGetNormAngle
003B676C Script_VehicleAimGetNormPower
003B7E37 Script_VehicleAimIncrement
003B7EE6 Script_VehicleAimRequestAngle
003B7F77 Script_VehicleAimRequestNormAngle
003B6714 Script_VehicleAimSetNormPower
003B8D90 Script_VehicleAimUpStart
003B8D99 Script_VehicleAimUpStop
003CBDEF Script_VehicleCameraZoomIn
003CBDF8 Script_VehicleCameraZoomOut
003B7D04 Script_VehicleExit
003B7DE0 Script_VehicleNextSeat
003B7D89 Script_VehiclePrevSeat
002026AF Script_VideoDeviceState
00202697 Script_VideoDriverState
004D21C1 Script_ViewGuildRecipes
002035A1 Script_VisitPromotionURL
003B0E09 Script_VoiceChat_ActivatePrimaryCaptureCallback
003B0DE3 Script_VoiceChat_GetCurrentMicrophoneSignalLevel
003B0DBD Script_VoiceChat_IsPlayingLoopbackSound
003B0D94 Script_VoiceChat_IsRecordingLoopbackSound
003B0D84 Script_VoiceChat_PlayLoopbackSound
003B0D3C Script_VoiceChat_RecordLoopbackSound
003B0CC3 Script_VoiceChat_StartCapture
003B0D34 Script_VoiceChat_StopCapture
003B0D8C Script_VoiceChat_StopPlayingLoopbackSound
003B0D7C Script_VoiceChat_StopRecordingLoopbackSound
001E0E1F Script_VoiceEnumerateCaptureDevices
001E0D80 Script_VoiceEnumerateOutputDevices
001E1044 Script_VoiceGetCurrentCaptureDevice
001E100B Script_VoiceGetCurrentOutputDevice
001E1763 Script_VoiceIsDisabledByClient
00984DC0 Script_VoicePushToTalkStart
00984DC0 Script_VoicePushToTalkStop
001E0F5F Script_VoiceSelectCaptureDevice
001E0EAE Script_VoiceSelectOutputDevice
004478BF Script_WarGameRespond
00202ED4 Script_WasScreenFirstDisplayed
00202659 Script_WillShaderModelBeSupported
004CAB21 Script_WithdrawGuildBankMoney
00451B10 Script_ZoomOut
```

Events


```
namespace WoWEvent {
    enum {
    UNIT_PET = 1,
    UNIT_TARGET = 2,
    UNIT_HEALTH = 3,
    UNIT_MAXHEALTH = 4,
    UNIT_DISPLAYPOWER = 5,
    UNIT_FACTION = 6,
    UNIT_LEVEL = 7,
    UNIT_DAMAGE = 8,
    UNIT_ATTACK_SPEED = 9,
    UNIT_RANGEDDAMAGE = 10,
    UNIT_SPELL_HASTE = 11,
    UNIT_FLAGS = 12,
    UNIT_RESISTANCES = 13,
    UNIT_ATTACK_POWER = 14,
    UNIT_PET_EXPERIENCE = 15,
    UNIT_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER = 16,
    UNIT_MANA = 17,
    UNIT_STATS = 18,
    UNIT_AURA = 19,
    UNIT_COMBAT = 20,
    UNIT_NAME_UPDATE = 21,
    UNIT_PORTRAIT_UPDATE = 22,
    UNIT_MODEL_CHANGED = 23,
    UNIT_INVENTORY_CHANGED = 24,
    UNIT_CLASSIFICATION_CHANGED = 25,
    UNIT_COMBO_POINTS = 26,
    UNIT_TARGETABLE_CHANGED = 27,
    ITEM_LOCK_CHANGED = 28,
    PLAYER_XP_UPDATE = 29,
    PLAYER_REGEN_DISABLED = 30,
    PLAYER_REGEN_ENABLED = 31,
    PLAYER_AURAS_CHANGED = 32,
    PLAYER_ENTER_COMBAT = 33,
    PLAYER_LEAVE_COMBAT = 34,
    PLAYER_TARGET_CHANGED = 35,
    PLAYER_FOCUS_CHANGED = 36,
    PLAYER_CONTROL_LOST = 37,
    PLAYER_CONTROL_GAINED = 38,
    PLAYER_FARSIGHT_FOCUS_CHANGED = 39,
    PLAYER_LEVEL_UP = 40,
    PLAYER_MONEY = 41,
    PLAYER_DAMAGE_DONE_MODS = 42,
    PLAYER_TOTEM_UPDATE = 43,
    PLAYER_AVG_ITEM_LEVEL_UPDATE = 44,
    ZONE_CHANGED = 45,
    ZONE_CHANGED_INDOORS = 46,
    ZONE_CHANGED_NEW_AREA = 47,
    MINIMAP_UPDATE_ZOOM = 48,
    MINIMAP_UPDATE_TRACKING = 49,
    SCREENSHOT_STARTED = 50,
    SCREENSHOT_SUCCEEDED = 51,
    SCREENSHOT_FAILED = 52,
    ACTIONBAR_SHOWGRID = 53,
    ACTIONBAR_HIDEGRID = 54,
    ACTIONBAR_PAGE_CHANGED = 55,
    ACTIONBAR_SLOT_CHANGED = 56,
    ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_STATE = 57,
    ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_USABLE = 58,
    ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 59,
    ACTIONBAR_SHOW_BOTTOMLEFT = 60,
    UPDATE_SUMMONPETS_ACTION = 61,
    UPDATE_BONUS_ACTIONBAR = 62,
    UPDATE_OVERRIDE_ACTIONBAR = 63,
    UPDATE_EXTRA_ACTIONBAR = 64,
    UPDATE_VEHICLE_ACTIONBAR = 65,
    UPDATE_POSSESS_BAR = 66,
    PARTY_MEMBERS_CHANGED = 67,
    PARTY_LEADER_CHANGED = 68,
    PARTY_MEMBER_ENABLE = 69,
    PARTY_MEMBER_DISABLE = 70,
    PARTY_LOOT_METHOD_CHANGED = 71,
    PARTY_REFER_A_FRIEND_UPDATED = 72,
    SYSMSG = 73,
    UI_ERROR_MESSAGE = 74,
    UI_INFO_MESSAGE = 75,
    UPDATE_CHAT_COLOR = 76,
    CHAT_MSG_ADDON = 77,
    CHAT_MSG_SYSTEM = 78,
    CHAT_MSG_SAY = 79,
    CHAT_MSG_PARTY = 80,
    CHAT_MSG_RAID = 81,
    CHAT_MSG_GUILD = 82,
    CHAT_MSG_OFFICER = 83,
    CHAT_MSG_YELL = 84,
    CHAT_MSG_WHISPER = 85,
    CHAT_MSG_WHISPER_INFORM = 86,
    CHAT_MSG_EMOTE = 87,
    CHAT_MSG_TEXT_EMOTE = 88,
    CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_SAY = 89,
    CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_PARTY = 90,
    CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_YELL = 91,
    CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_WHISPER = 92,
    CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_EMOTE = 93,
    CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL = 94,
    CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_JOIN = 95,
    CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_LEAVE = 96,
    CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_LIST = 97,
    CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_NOTICE = 98,
    CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_NOTICE_USER = 99,
    CHAT_MSG_AFK = 100,
    CHAT_MSG_DND = 101,
    CHAT_MSG_IGNORED = 102,
    CHAT_MSG_SKILL = 103,
    CHAT_MSG_LOOT = 104,
    CHAT_MSG_CURRENCY = 105,
    CHAT_MSG_MONEY = 106,
    CHAT_MSG_OPENING = 107,
    CHAT_MSG_TRADESKILLS = 108,
    CHAT_MSG_PET_INFO = 109,
    CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_MISC_INFO = 110,
    CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_XP_GAIN = 111,
    CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_HONOR_GAIN = 112,
    CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_FACTION_CHANGE = 113,
    CHAT_MSG_BG_SYSTEM_NEUTRAL = 114,
    CHAT_MSG_BG_SYSTEM_ALLIANCE = 115,
    CHAT_MSG_BG_SYSTEM_HORDE = 116,
    CHAT_MSG_RAID_LEADER = 117,
    CHAT_MSG_RAID_WARNING = 118,
    CHAT_MSG_RAID_BOSS_WHISPER = 119,
    CHAT_MSG_RAID_BOSS_EMOTE = 120,
    CHAT_MSG_FILTERED = 121,
    CHAT_MSG_RESTRICTED = 122,
    CHAT_MSG_ACHIEVEMENT = 124,
    CHAT_MSG_GUILD_ACHIEVEMENT = 125,
    CHAT_MSG_PET_BATTLE_COMBAT_LOG = 126,
    CHAT_MSG_PET_BATTLE_INFO = 127,
    CHAT_MSG_INSTANCE_CHAT = 128,
    CHAT_MSG_INSTANCE_CHAT_LEADER = 129,
    RAID_BOSS_WHISPER = 130,
    RAID_BOSS_EMOTE = 131,
    QUEST_BOSS_EMOTE = 132,
    LANGUAGE_LIST_CHANGED = 133,
    ALTERNATIVE_DEFAULT_LANGUAGE_CHANGED = 134,
    TIME_PLAYED_MSG = 135,
    SPELLS_CHANGED = 136,
    CURRENT_SPELL_CAST_CHANGED = 137,
    SPELL_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 138,
    SPELL_UPDATE_USABLE = 139,
    SPELL_UPDATE_CHARGES = 140,
    CHARACTER_POINTS_CHANGED = 141,
    SKILL_LINES_CHANGED = 142,
    ITEM_PUSH = 143,
    LOOT_OPENED = 144,
    LOOT_READY = 145,
    LOOT_SLOT_CLEARED = 146,
    LOOT_SLOT_CHANGED = 147,
    LOOT_CLOSED = 148,
    PLAYER_LOGIN = 149,
    PLAYER_LOGOUT = 150,
    PLAYER_ENTERING_WORLD = 151,
    PLAYER_LEAVING_WORLD = 152,
    PLAYER_ALIVE = 153,
    PLAYER_DEAD = 154,
    PLAYER_CAMPING = 155,
    PLAYER_QUITING = 156,
    LOGOUT_CANCEL = 157,
    RESURRECT_REQUEST = 158,
    PARTY_INVITE_REQUEST = 159,
    PARTY_INVITE_CANCEL = 160,
    GUILD_INVITE_REQUEST = 161,
    GUILD_INVITE_CANCEL = 162,
    GUILD_MOTD = 163,
    TRADE_REQUEST = 164,
    TRADE_REQUEST_CANCEL = 165,
    LOOT_BIND_CONFIRM = 166,
    EQUIP_BIND_CONFIRM = 167,
    AUTOEQUIP_BIND_CONFIRM = 168,
    USE_BIND_CONFIRM = 169,
    DELETE_ITEM_CONFIRM = 170,
    CURSOR_UPDATE = 171,
    ITEM_TEXT_BEGIN = 172,
    ITEM_TEXT_TRANSLATION = 173,
    ITEM_TEXT_READY = 174,
    ITEM_TEXT_CLOSED = 175,
    GOSSIP_SHOW = 176,
    GOSSIP_CONFIRM = 177,
    GOSSIP_CONFIRM_CANCEL = 178,
    GOSSIP_ENTER_CODE = 179,
    GOSSIP_CLOSED = 180,
    QUEST_GREETING = 181,
    QUEST_DETAIL = 182,
    QUEST_PROGRESS = 183,
    QUEST_COMPLETE = 184,
    QUEST_FINISHED = 185,
    QUEST_ITEM_UPDATE = 186,
    QUEST_AUTOCOMPLETE = 187,
    TAXIMAP_OPENED = 188,
    TAXIMAP_CLOSED = 189,
    QUEST_LOG_UPDATE = 190,
    TRAINER_SHOW = 191,
    TRAINER_UPDATE = 192,
    TRAINER_DESCRIPTION_UPDATE = 193,
    TRAINER_CLOSED = 194,
    CVAR_UPDATE = 195,
    TRADE_SKILL_SHOW = 196,
    TRADE_SKILL_UPDATE = 197,
    TRADE_SKILL_NAME_UPDATE = 198,
    TRADE_SKILL_CLOSE = 199,
    MERCHANT_SHOW = 200,
    MERCHANT_UPDATE = 201,
    MERCHANT_FILTER_ITEM_UPDATE = 202,
    MERCHANT_CLOSED = 203,
    TRADE_SHOW = 204,
    TRADE_CLOSED = 205,
    TRADE_UPDATE = 206,
    TRADE_ACCEPT_UPDATE = 207,
    TRADE_TARGET_ITEM_CHANGED = 208,
    TRADE_PLAYER_ITEM_CHANGED = 209,
    TRADE_MONEY_CHANGED = 210,
    PLAYER_TRADE_MONEY = 211,
    BAG_OPEN = 212,
    BAG_UPDATE = 213,
    BAG_UPDATE_DELAYED = 214,
    BAG_CLOSED = 215,
    BAG_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 216,
    BAG_NEW_ITEMS_UPDATED = 217,
    BAG_SLOT_FLAGS_UPDATED = 218,
    BANK_BAG_SLOT_FLAGS_UPDATED = 219,
    LOCALPLAYER_PET_RENAMED = 220,
    UNIT_ATTACK = 221,
    UNIT_DEFENSE = 222,
    PET_ATTACK_START = 223,
    PET_ATTACK_STOP = 224,
    UPDATE_MOUSEOVER_UNIT = 225,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_SENT = 226,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_START = 227,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_STOP = 228,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_FAILED = 229,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_FAILED_QUIET = 230,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_INTERRUPTED = 231,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_DELAYED = 232,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED = 233,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_CHANNEL_START = 234,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_CHANNEL_UPDATE = 235,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_CHANNEL_STOP = 236,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_INTERRUPTIBLE = 237,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_NOT_INTERRUPTIBLE = 238,
    PLAYER_GUILD_UPDATE = 239,
    QUEST_ACCEPT_CONFIRM = 240,
    PLAYERBANKSLOTS_CHANGED = 241,
    PLAYERREAGENTBANKSLOTS_CHANGED = 242,
    BANKFRAME_OPENED = 243,
    BANKFRAME_CLOSED = 244,
    PLAYERBANKBAGSLOTS_CHANGED = 245,
    REAGENTBANK_PURCHASED = 246,
    REAGENTBANK_UPDATE = 247,
    FRIENDLIST_UPDATE = 248,
    IGNORELIST_UPDATE = 249,
    MUTELIST_UPDATE = 250,
    PET_BAR_UPDATE = 251,
    PET_BAR_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 252,
    PET_BAR_SHOWGRID = 253,
    PET_BAR_HIDEGRID = 254,
    PET_BAR_HIDE = 255,
    PET_BAR_UPDATE_USABLE = 256,
    MINIMAP_PING = 257,
    MIRROR_TIMER_START = 258,
    MIRROR_TIMER_PAUSE = 259,
    MIRROR_TIMER_STOP = 260,
    WORLD_MAP_UPDATE = 261,
    AUTOFOLLOW_BEGIN = 262,
    AUTOFOLLOW_END = 263,
    CINEMATIC_START = 264,
    CINEMATIC_STOP = 265,
    UPDATE_FACTION = 266,
    CLOSE_WORLD_MAP = 267,
    OPEN_TABARD_FRAME = 268,
    CLOSE_TABARD_FRAME = 269,
    TABARD_CANSAVE_CHANGED = 270,
    GUILD_REGISTRAR_SHOW = 271,
    GUILD_REGISTRAR_CLOSED = 272,
    DUEL_REQUESTED = 273,
    DUEL_OUTOFBOUNDS = 274,
    DUEL_INBOUNDS = 275,
    DUEL_FINISHED = 276,
    TUTORIAL_TRIGGER = 277,
    PET_DISMISS_START = 278,
    UPDATE_BINDINGS = 279,
    UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORMS = 280,
    UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM = 281,
    UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_USABLE = 282,
    UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_COOLDOWN = 283,
    WHO_LIST_UPDATE = 284,
    PETITION_SHOW = 285,
    PETITION_CLOSED = 286,
    EXECUTE_CHAT_LINE = 287,
    UPDATE_MACROS = 288,
    UPDATE_TICKET = 289,
    UPDATE_WEB_TICKET = 290,
    UPDATE_CHAT_WINDOWS = 291,
    CONFIRM_XP_LOSS = 292,
    CORPSE_IN_RANGE = 293,
    CORPSE_IN_INSTANCE = 294,
    CORPSE_OUT_OF_RANGE = 295,
    UPDATE_GM_STATUS = 296,
    PLAYER_UNGHOST = 297,
    BIND_ENCHANT = 298,
    REPLACE_ENCHANT = 299,
    TRADE_REPLACE_ENCHANT = 300,
    TRADE_POTENTIAL_BIND_ENCHANT = 301,
    PLAYER_UPDATE_RESTING = 302,
    UPDATE_EXHAUSTION = 303,
    PLAYER_FLAGS_CHANGED = 304,
    GUILD_ROSTER_UPDATE = 305,
    GM_PLAYER_INFO = 306,
    MAIL_SHOW = 307,
    MAIL_CLOSED = 308,
    SEND_MAIL_MONEY_CHANGED = 309,
    SEND_MAIL_COD_CHANGED = 310,
    MAIL_SEND_INFO_UPDATE = 311,
    MAIL_SEND_SUCCESS = 312,
    MAIL_INBOX_UPDATE = 313,
    MAIL_LOCK_SEND_ITEMS = 314,
    MAIL_UNLOCK_SEND_ITEMS = 315,
    BATTLEFIELDS_SHOW = 316,
    BATTLEFIELDS_CLOSED = 317,
    UPDATE_BATTLEFIELD_STATUS = 318,
    UPDATE_BATTLEFIELD_SCORE = 319,
    BATTLEFIELD_QUEUE_TIMEOUT = 320,
    AUCTION_HOUSE_SHOW = 321,
    AUCTION_HOUSE_CLOSED = 322,
    NEW_AUCTION_UPDATE = 323,
    AUCTION_ITEM_LIST_UPDATE = 324,
    AUCTION_OWNED_LIST_UPDATE = 325,
    AUCTION_BIDDER_LIST_UPDATE = 326,
    PET_UI_UPDATE = 327,
    PET_UI_CLOSE = 328,
    SAVED_VARIABLES_TOO_LARGE = 329,
    VARIABLES_LOADED = 330,
    MACRO_ACTION_FORBIDDEN = 331,
    MACRO_ACTION_BLOCKED = 332,
    START_AUTOREPEAT_SPELL = 333,
    STOP_AUTOREPEAT_SPELL = 334,
    PET_STABLE_SHOW = 335,
    PET_STABLE_UPDATE = 336,
    PET_STABLE_UPDATE_PAPERDOLL = 337,
    PET_STABLE_CLOSED = 338,
    RAID_ROSTER_UPDATE = 339,
    UPDATE_PENDING_MAIL = 340,
    UPDATE_INVENTORY_ALERTS = 341,
    UPDATE_INVENTORY_DURABILITY = 342,
    UPDATE_TRADESKILL_RECAST = 343,
    OPEN_MASTER_LOOT_LIST = 344,
    UPDATE_MASTER_LOOT_LIST = 345,
    START_LOOT_ROLL = 346,
    CANCEL_LOOT_ROLL = 347,
    CONFIRM_LOOT_ROLL = 348,
    CONFIRM_DISENCHANT_ROLL = 349,
    INSTANCE_BOOT_START = 350,
    INSTANCE_BOOT_STOP = 351,
    LEARNED_SPELL_IN_TAB = 352,
    CONFIRM_TALENT_WIPE = 353,
    CONFIRM_BINDER = 354,
    MAIL_FAILED = 355,
    CLOSE_INBOX_ITEM = 356,
    CONFIRM_SUMMON = 357,
    CANCEL_SUMMON = 358,
    BILLING_NAG_DIALOG = 359,
    IGR_BILLING_NAG_DIALOG = 360,
    PLAYER_SKINNED = 361,
    TABARD_SAVE_PENDING = 362,
    UNIT_QUEST_LOG_CHANGED = 363,
    PLAYER_PVP_KILLS_CHANGED = 364,
    PLAYER_PVP_RANK_CHANGED = 365,
    INSPECT_HONOR_UPDATE = 366,
    UPDATE_WORLD_STATES = 367,
    AREA_SPIRIT_HEALER_IN_RANGE = 368,
    AREA_SPIRIT_HEALER_OUT_OF_RANGE = 369,
    PLAYTIME_CHANGED = 370,
    UPDATE_LFG_TYPES = 371,
    UPDATE_LFG_LIST = 372,
    UPDATE_LFG_LIST_INCREMENTAL = 373,
    LFG_LIST_AVAILABILITY_UPDATE = 374,
    LFG_LIST_ACTIVE_ENTRY_UPDATE = 375,
    LFG_LIST_ENTRY_CREATION_FAILED = 376,
    LFG_LIST_SEARCH_RESULTS_RECEIVED = 377,
    LFG_LIST_SEARCH_RESULT_UPDATED = 378,
    LFG_LIST_SEARCH_FAILED = 379,
    LFG_LIST_APPLICANT_UPDATED = 380,
    LFG_LIST_APPLICANT_LIST_UPDATED = 381,
    LFG_LIST_JOINED_GROUP = 382,
    LFG_LIST_ENTRY_EXPIRED_TOO_MANY_PLAYERS = 383,
    LFG_LIST_ENTRY_EXPIRED_TIMEOUT = 384,
    LFG_LIST_APPLICATION_STATUS_UPDATED = 385,
    READY_CHECK = 386,
    READY_CHECK_CONFIRM = 387,
    READY_CHECK_FINISHED = 388,
    RAID_TARGET_UPDATE = 389,
    GMSURVEY_DISPLAY = 390,
    UPDATE_INSTANCE_INFO = 391,
    SOCKET_INFO_UPDATE = 392,
    SOCKET_INFO_ACCEPT = 393,
    SOCKET_INFO_SUCCESS = 394,
    SOCKET_INFO_CLOSE = 395,
    PETITION_VENDOR_SHOW = 396,
    PETITION_VENDOR_CLOSED = 397,
    PETITION_VENDOR_UPDATE = 398,
    COMBAT_TEXT_UPDATE = 399,
    QUEST_WATCH_UPDATE = 400,
    QUEST_WATCH_LIST_CHANGED = 401,
    QUEST_WATCH_OBJECTIVES_CHANGED = 402,
    KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SETUP_LOAD_SUCCESS = 403,
    KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SETUP_LOAD_FAILURE = 404,
    KNOWLEDGE_BASE_QUERY_LOAD_SUCCESS = 405,
    KNOWLEDGE_BASE_QUERY_LOAD_FAILURE = 406,
    KNOWLEDGE_BASE_ARTICLE_LOAD_SUCCESS = 407,
    KNOWLEDGE_BASE_ARTICLE_LOAD_FAILURE = 408,
    KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SYSTEM_MOTD_UPDATED = 409,
    KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SERVER_MESSAGE = 410,
    KNOWN_TITLES_UPDATE = 411,
    NEW_TITLE_EARNED = 412,
    OLD_TITLE_LOST = 413,
    LFG_UPDATE = 414,
    LFG_PROPOSAL_UPDATE = 415,
    LFG_PROPOSAL_SHOW = 416,
    LFG_PROPOSAL_FAILED = 417,
    LFG_PROPOSAL_SUCCEEDED = 418,
    LFG_ROLE_UPDATE = 419,
    LFG_ROLE_CHECK_UPDATE = 420,
    LFG_ROLE_CHECK_SHOW = 421,
    LFG_ROLE_CHECK_HIDE = 422,
    LFG_ROLE_CHECK_ROLE_CHOSEN = 423,
    LFG_QUEUE_STATUS_UPDATE = 424,
    LFG_BOOT_PROPOSAL_UPDATE = 425,
    LFG_LOCK_INFO_RECEIVED = 426,
    LFG_UPDATE_RANDOM_INFO = 427,
    LFG_OFFER_CONTINUE = 428,
    LFG_OPEN_FROM_GOSSIP = 429,
    LFG_COMPLETION_REWARD = 430,
    LFG_INVALID_ERROR_MESSAGE = 431,
    LFG_READY_CHECK_UPDATE = 432,
    LFG_READY_CHECK_SHOW = 433,
    LFG_READY_CHECK_HIDE = 434,
    LFG_READY_CHECK_DECLINED = 435,
    LFG_READY_CHECK_PLAYER_IS_READY = 436,
    LFG_ROLE_CHECK_DECLINED = 437,
    PARTY_LFG_RESTRICTED = 438,
    PLAYER_ROLES_ASSIGNED = 439,
    COMBAT_RATING_UPDATE = 440,
    MODIFIER_STATE_CHANGED = 441,
    UPDATE_STEALTH = 442,
    ENABLE_TAXI_BENCHMARK = 443,
    DISABLE_TAXI_BENCHMARK = 444,
    VOICE_START = 445,
    VOICE_STOP = 446,
    VOICE_STATUS_UPDATE = 447,
    VOICE_CHANNEL_STATUS_UPDATE = 448,
    UPDATE_FLOATING_CHAT_WINDOWS = 449,
    RAID_INSTANCE_WELCOME = 450,
    MOVIE_RECORDING_PROGRESS = 451,
    MOVIE_COMPRESSING_PROGRESS = 452,
    MOVIE_UNCOMPRESSED_MOVIE = 453,
    VOICE_PUSH_TO_TALK_START = 454,
    VOICE_PUSH_TO_TALK_STOP = 455,
    GUILDBANKFRAME_OPENED = 456,
    GUILDBANKFRAME_CLOSED = 457,
    GUILDBANKBAGSLOTS_CHANGED = 458,
    GUILDBANK_ITEM_LOCK_CHANGED = 459,
    GUILDBANK_UPDATE_TABS = 460,
    GUILDBANK_UPDATE_MONEY = 461,
    GUILDBANKLOG_UPDATE = 462,
    GUILDBANK_UPDATE_WITHDRAWMONEY = 463,
    GUILDBANK_UPDATE_TEXT = 464,
    GUILDBANK_TEXT_CHANGED = 465,
    CHANNEL_UI_UPDATE = 466,
    CHANNEL_COUNT_UPDATE = 467,
    CHANNEL_ROSTER_UPDATE = 468,
    CHANNEL_VOICE_UPDATE = 469,
    CHANNEL_INVITE_REQUEST = 470,
    CHANNEL_PASSWORD_REQUEST = 471,
    CHANNEL_FLAGS_UPDATED = 472,
    VOICE_SESSIONS_UPDATE = 473,
    VOICE_CHAT_ENABLED_UPDATE = 474,
    VOICE_LEFT_SESSION = 475,
    INSPECT_READY = 476,
    VOICE_SELF_MUTE = 477,
    VOICE_PLATE_START = 478,
    VOICE_PLATE_STOP = 479,
    ARENA_SEASON_WORLD_STATE = 480,
    GUILD_EVENT_LOG_UPDATE = 481,
    GUILDTABARD_UPDATE = 482,
    SOUND_DEVICE_UPDATE = 483,
    COMMENTATOR_MAP_UPDATE = 484,
    COMMENTATOR_ENTER_WORLD = 485,
    COMBAT_LOG_EVENT = 486,
    COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED = 487,
    COMMENTATOR_PLAYER_UPDATE = 488,
    COMMENTATOR_PLAYER_NAME_OVERRIDE_UPDATE = 489,
    PLAYER_ENTERING_BATTLEGROUND = 490,
    BARBER_SHOP_OPEN = 491,
    BARBER_SHOP_CLOSE = 492,
    BARBER_SHOP_SUCCESS = 493,
    BARBER_SHOP_APPEARANCE_APPLIED = 494,
    CALENDAR_UPDATE_INVITE_LIST = 495,
    CALENDAR_UPDATE_EVENT_LIST = 496,
    CALENDAR_NEW_EVENT = 497,
    CALENDAR_OPEN_EVENT = 498,
    CALENDAR_CLOSE_EVENT = 499,
    CALENDAR_UPDATE_EVENT = 500,
    CALENDAR_UPDATE_PENDING_INVITES = 501,
    CALENDAR_EVENT_ALARM = 502,
    CALENDAR_UPDATE_ERROR = 503,
    CALENDAR_ACTION_PENDING = 504,
    CALENDAR_UPDATE_GUILD_EVENTS = 505,
    VEHICLE_ANGLE_SHOW = 506,
    VEHICLE_ANGLE_UPDATE = 507,
    VEHICLE_POWER_SHOW = 508,
    UNIT_ENTERING_VEHICLE = 509,
    UNIT_ENTERED_VEHICLE = 510,
    UNIT_EXITING_VEHICLE = 511,
    UNIT_EXITED_VEHICLE = 512,
    VEHICLE_PASSENGERS_CHANGED = 513,
    PLAYER_GAINS_VEHICLE_DATA = 514,
    PLAYER_LOSES_VEHICLE_DATA = 515,
    PET_FORCE_NAME_DECLENSION = 516,
    LEVEL_GRANT_PROPOSED = 517,
    SYNCHRONIZE_SETTINGS = 518,
    PLAY_MOVIE = 519,
    RUNE_POWER_UPDATE = 520,
    RUNE_TYPE_UPDATE = 521,
    ACHIEVEMENT_EARNED = 522,
    CRITERIA_EARNED = 523,
    CRITERIA_COMPLETE = 524,
    CRITERIA_UPDATE = 525,
    RECEIVED_ACHIEVEMENT_LIST = 526,
    PET_RENAMEABLE = 527,
    CURRENCY_DISPLAY_UPDATE = 528,
    COMPANION_LEARNED = 529,
    COMPANION_UNLEARNED = 530,
    COMPANION_UPDATE = 531,
    UNIT_THREAT_LIST_UPDATE = 532,
    UNIT_THREAT_SITUATION_UPDATE = 533,
    GLYPH_ADDED = 534,
    GLYPH_REMOVED = 535,
    GLYPH_UPDATED = 536,
    GLYPH_ENABLED = 537,
    GLYPH_DISABLED = 538,
    USE_GLYPH = 539,
    TRACKED_ACHIEVEMENT_UPDATE = 540,
    TRACKED_ACHIEVEMENT_LIST_CHANGED = 541,
    ARENA_OPPONENT_UPDATE = 542,
    INSPECT_ACHIEVEMENT_READY = 543,
    RAISED_AS_GHOUL = 544,
    PARTY_CONVERTED_TO_RAID = 545,
    PVPQUEUE_ANYWHERE_SHOW = 546,
    PVPQUEUE_ANYWHERE_UPDATE_AVAILABLE = 547,
    QUEST_ACCEPTED = 548,
    QUEST_TURNED_IN = 549,
    PLAYER_SPECIALIZATION_CHANGED = 550,
    PLAYER_TALENT_UPDATE = 551,
    ACTIVE_TALENT_GROUP_CHANGED = 552,
    PLAYER_CHARACTER_UPGRADE_TALENT_COUNT_CHANGED = 553,
    PET_SPECIALIZATION_CHANGED = 554,
    PREVIEW_TALENT_POINTS_CHANGED = 555,
    PREVIEW_TALENT_PRIMARY_TREE_CHANGED = 556,
    WEAR_EQUIPMENT_SET = 557,
    EQUIPMENT_SETS_CHANGED = 558,
    INSTANCE_LOCK_START = 559,
    INSTANCE_LOCK_STOP = 560,
    INSTANCE_LOCK_WARNING = 561,
    PLAYER_EQUIPMENT_CHANGED = 562,
    ITEM_LOCKED = 563,
    ITEM_UNLOCKED = 564,
    TRADE_SKILL_FILTER_UPDATE = 565,
    EQUIPMENT_SWAP_PENDING = 566,
    EQUIPMENT_SWAP_FINISHED = 567,
    NPC_PVPQUEUE_ANYWHERE = 568,
    UPDATE_MULTI_CAST_ACTIONBAR = 569,
    ENABLE_XP_GAIN = 570,
    DISABLE_XP_GAIN = 571,
    UPDATE_EXPANSION_LEVEL = 572,
    BATTLEFIELD_MGR_ENTRY_INVITE = 573,
    BATTLEFIELD_MGR_ENTERED = 574,
    BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_REQUEST_RESPONSE = 575,
    BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_STATUS_UPDATE = 576,
    BATTLEFIELD_MGR_EJECT_PENDING = 577,
    BATTLEFIELD_MGR_EJECTED = 578,
    BATTLEFIELD_MGR_DROP_TIMER_STARTED = 579,
    BATTLEFIELD_MGR_DROP_TIMER_CANCELED = 580,
    BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_INVITE = 581,
    BATTLEFIELD_MGR_STATE_CHANGE = 582,
    PVP_TYPES_ENABLED = 583,
    WORLD_STATE_UI_TIMER_UPDATE = 584,
    WORLD_STATE_TIMER_START = 585,
    WORLD_STATE_TIMER_STOP = 586,
    END_BOUND_TRADEABLE = 587,
    UPDATE_CHAT_COLOR_NAME_BY_CLASS = 588,
    GMRESPONSE_RECEIVED = 589,
    VEHICLE_UPDATE = 590,
    WOW_MOUSE_NOT_FOUND = 591,
    CHAT_COMBAT_MSG_ARENA_POINTS_GAIN = 592,
    MAIL_SUCCESS = 593,
    TALENTS_INVOLUNTARILY_RESET = 594,
    INSTANCE_ENCOUNTER_ENGAGE_UNIT = 595,
    QUEST_POI_UPDATE = 596,
    PLAYER_DIFFICULTY_CHANGED = 597,
    CHAT_MSG_PARTY_LEADER = 598,
    VOTE_KICK_REASON_NEEDED = 599,
    ENABLE_LOW_LEVEL_RAID = 600,
    DISABLE_LOW_LEVEL_RAID = 601,
    CHAT_MSG_TARGETICONS = 602,
    AUCTION_HOUSE_DISABLED = 603,
    AUCTION_MULTISELL_START = 604,
    AUCTION_MULTISELL_UPDATE = 605,
    AUCTION_MULTISELL_FAILURE = 606,
    PET_SPELL_POWER_UPDATE = 607,
    BN_CONNECTED = 608,
    BN_DISCONNECTED = 609,
    BN_SELF_ONLINE = 610,
    BN_SELF_OFFLINE = 611,
    BN_INFO_CHANGED = 612,
    BN_FRIEND_LIST_SIZE_CHANGED = 613,
    BN_FRIEND_INVITE_LIST_INITIALIZED = 614,
    BN_FRIEND_INVITE_SEND_RESULT = 615,
    BN_FRIEND_INVITE_ADDED = 616,
    BN_FRIEND_INVITE_REMOVED = 617,
    BN_FRIEND_INFO_CHANGED = 618,
    BN_CUSTOM_MESSAGE_CHANGED = 619,
    BN_CUSTOM_MESSAGE_LOADED = 620,
    CHAT_MSG_BN_WHISPER = 621,
    CHAT_MSG_BN_WHISPER_INFORM = 622,
    BN_CHAT_WHISPER_UNDELIVERABLE = 623,
    BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_JOINED = 624,
    BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_LEFT = 625,
    BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_CLOSED = 626,
    CHAT_MSG_BN_CONVERSATION = 627,
    CHAT_MSG_BN_CONVERSATION_NOTICE = 628,
    CHAT_MSG_BN_CONVERSATION_LIST = 629,
    BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MESSAGE_UNDELIVERABLE = 630,
    BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MESSAGE_BLOCKED = 631,
    BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MEMBER_JOINED = 632,
    BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MEMBER_LEFT = 633,
    BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MEMBER_UPDATED = 634,
    BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_CREATE_SUCCEEDED = 635,
    BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_CREATE_FAILED = 636,
    BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_INVITE_SUCCEEDED = 637,
    BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_INVITE_FAILED = 638,
    BN_BLOCK_LIST_UPDATED = 639,
    BN_SYSTEM_MESSAGE = 640,
    BN_REQUEST_FOF_SUCCEEDED = 641,
    BN_REQUEST_FOF_FAILED = 642,
    BN_NEW_PRESENCE = 643,
    BN_TOON_NAME_UPDATED = 644,
    BN_FRIEND_ACCOUNT_ONLINE = 645,
    BN_FRIEND_ACCOUNT_OFFLINE = 646,
    BN_FRIEND_TOON_ONLINE = 647,
    BN_FRIEND_TOON_OFFLINE = 648,
    BN_MATURE_LANGUAGE_FILTER = 649,
    BATTLETAG_INVITE_SHOW = 650,
    MASTERY_UPDATE = 651,
    AMPLIFY_UPDATE = 652,
    MULTISTRIKE_UPDATE = 653,
    READINESS_UPDATE = 654,
    SPEED_UPDATE = 655,
    LIFESTEAL_UPDATE = 656,
    AVOIDANCE_UPDATE = 657,
    STURDINESS_UPDATE = 658,
    CLEAVE_UPDATE = 659,
    COMMENTATOR_PARTY_INFO_REQUEST = 660,
    CHAT_MSG_BN_INLINE_TOAST_ALERT = 661,
    CHAT_MSG_BN_INLINE_TOAST_BROADCAST = 662,
    CHAT_MSG_BN_INLINE_TOAST_BROADCAST_INFORM = 663,
    CHAT_MSG_BN_INLINE_TOAST_CONVERSATION = 664,
    CHAT_MSG_BN_WHISPER_PLAYER_OFFLINE = 665,
    PLAYER_TRADE_CURRENCY = 666,
    TRADE_CURRENCY_CHANGED = 667,
    WEIGHTED_SPELL_UPDATED = 668,
    GUILD_XP_UPDATE = 669,
    GUILD_PERK_UPDATE = 670,
    GUILD_TRADESKILL_UPDATE = 671,
    UNIT_POWER = 672,
    UNIT_POWER_FREQUENT = 673,
    UNIT_MAXPOWER = 674,
    ENABLE_DECLINE_GUILD_INVITE = 675,
    DISABLE_DECLINE_GUILD_INVITE = 676,
    GUILD_RECIPE_KNOWN_BY_MEMBERS = 677,
    ARTIFACT_UPDATE = 678,
    ARTIFACT_HISTORY_READY = 679,
    ARTIFACT_COMPLETE = 680,
    ARTIFACT_DIG_SITE_UPDATED = 681,
    ARCHAEOLOGY_TOGGLE = 682,
    ARCHAEOLOGY_CLOSED = 683,
    ARTIFACT_DIGSITE_COMPLETE = 684,
    ARCHAEOLOGY_FIND_COMPLETE = 685,
    ARCHAEOLOGY_SURVEY_CAST = 686,
    SPELL_FLYOUT_UPDATE = 687,
    UNIT_CONNECTION = 688,
    UNIT_HEAL_PREDICTION = 689,
    ENTERED_DIFFERENT_INSTANCE_FROM_PARTY = 690,
    ROLE_CHANGED_INFORM = 691,
    GUILD_REWARDS_LIST = 692,
    ROLE_POLL_BEGIN = 693,
    REQUEST_CEMETERY_LIST_RESPONSE = 694,
    WARGAME_REQUESTED = 695,
    GUILD_NEWS_UPDATE = 696,
    CHAT_SERVER_DISCONNECTED = 697,
    CHAT_SERVER_RECONNECTED = 698,
    STREAMING_ICON = 699,
    RECEIVED_ACHIEVEMENT_MEMBER_LIST = 700,
    SPELL_ACTIVATION_OVERLAY_SHOW = 701,
    SPELL_ACTIVATION_OVERLAY_HIDE = 702,
    SPELL_ACTIVATION_OVERLAY_GLOW_SHOW = 703,
    SPELL_ACTIVATION_OVERLAY_GLOW_HIDE = 704,
    UNIT_PHASE = 705,
    UNIT_POWER_BAR_SHOW = 706,
    UNIT_POWER_BAR_HIDE = 707,
    UNIT_POWER_BAR_TIMER_UPDATE = 708,
    GUILD_RANKS_UPDATE = 709,
    PVP_RATED_STATS_UPDATE = 710,
    PVP_REWARDS_UPDATE = 711,
    CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_GUILD_XP_GAIN = 712,
    UNIT_GUILD_LEVEL = 713,
    GUILD_PARTY_STATE_UPDATED = 714,
    GET_ITEM_INFO_RECEIVED = 715,
    MAX_SPELL_START_RECOVERY_OFFSET_CHANGED = 716,
    UNIT_HEALTH_FREQUENT = 717,
    GUILD_REP_UPDATED = 718,
    BN_BLOCK_FAILED_TOO_MANY = 719,
    SPELL_PUSHED_TO_ACTIONBAR = 720,
    START_TIMER = 721,
    LF_GUILD_POST_UPDATED = 722,
    LF_GUILD_BROWSE_UPDATED = 723,
    LF_GUILD_RECRUITS_UPDATED = 724,
    LF_GUILD_MEMBERSHIP_LIST_UPDATED = 725,
    LF_GUILD_RECRUIT_LIST_CHANGED = 726,
    LF_GUILD_MEMBERSHIP_LIST_CHANGED = 727,
    GUILD_CHALLENGE_UPDATED = 728,
    GUILD_CHALLENGE_COMPLETED = 729,
    RESTRICTED_ACCOUNT_WARNING = 730,
    EJ_LOOT_DATA_RECIEVED = 731,
    EJ_DIFFICULTY_UPDATE = 732,
    AJ_REWARD_DATA_RECIEVED = 733,
    COMPACT_UNIT_FRAME_PROFILES_LOADED = 734,
    CONFIRM_BEFORE_USE = 735,
    CLEAR_BOSS_EMOTES = 736,
    INCOMING_RESURRECT_CHANGED = 737,
    TRIAL_CAP_REACHED_MONEY = 738,
    TRIAL_CAP_REACHED_LEVEL = 739,
    REQUIRED_GUILD_RENAME_RESULT = 740,
    GUILD_RENAME_REQUIRED = 741,
    ECLIPSE_DIRECTION_CHANGE = 742,
    TRANSMOGRIFY_OPEN = 743,
    TRANSMOGRIFY_CLOSE = 744,
    TRANSMOGRIFY_UPDATE = 745,
    TRANSMOGRIFY_SUCCESS = 746,
    TRANSMOGRIFY_BIND_CONFIRM = 747,
    VOID_STORAGE_OPEN = 748,
    VOID_STORAGE_CLOSE = 749,
    VOID_STORAGE_UPDATE = 750,
    VOID_STORAGE_CONTENTS_UPDATE = 751,
    VOID_STORAGE_DEPOSIT_UPDATE = 752,
    VOID_TRANSFER_DONE = 753,
    VOID_DEPOSIT_WARNING = 754,
    INVENTORY_SEARCH_UPDATE = 755,
    PLAYER_REPORT_SUBMITTED = 756,
    SOR_BY_TEXT_UPDATED = 757,
    MISSING_OUT_ON_LOOT = 758,
    INELIGIBLE_FOR_LOOT = 759,
    SHOW_FACTION_SELECT_UI = 760,
    NEUTRAL_FACTION_SELECT_RESULT = 761,
    SOR_START_EXPERIENCE_INCOMPLETE = 762,
    SOR_COUNTS_UPDATED = 763,
    SELF_RES_SPELL_CHANGED = 764,
    SESSION_TIME_ALERT = 765,
    PET_JOURNAL_LIST_UPDATE = 766,
    BATTLE_PET_CURSOR_CLEAR = 767,
    MOUNT_CURSOR_CLEAR = 768,
    GROUP_ROSTER_UPDATE = 769,
    GROUP_JOINED = 770,
    PVP_POWER_UPDATE = 771,
    PET_BATTLE_OPENING_START = 772,
    PET_BATTLE_OPENING_DONE = 773,
    PET_BATTLE_HEALTH_CHANGED = 774,
    PET_BATTLE_MAX_HEALTH_CHANGED = 775,
    PET_BATTLE_TURN_STARTED = 776,
    PET_BATTLE_PET_CHANGED = 777,
    PET_BATTLE_ABILITY_CHANGED = 778,
    PET_BATTLE_CAPTURED = 779,
    PET_BATTLE_XP_CHANGED = 780,
    PET_BATTLE_LEVEL_CHANGED = 781,
    PET_BATTLE_FINAL_ROUND = 782,
    PET_BATTLE_OVER = 783,
    PET_BATTLE_CLOSE = 784,
    PET_BATTLE_PET_ROUND_RESULTS = 785,
    PET_BATTLE_PET_ROUND_PLAYBACK_COMPLETE = 786,
    PET_BATTLE_ACTION_SELECTED = 787,
    PET_BATTLE_AURA_APPLIED = 788,
    PET_BATTLE_AURA_CHANGED = 789,
    PET_BATTLE_AURA_CANCELED = 790,
    PET_BATTLE_PVP_DUEL_REQUESTED = 791,
    PET_BATTLE_PVP_DUEL_REQUEST_CANCEL = 792,
    PET_BATTLE_QUEUE_PROPOSE_MATCH = 793,
    PET_BATTLE_QUEUE_PROPOSAL_DECLINED = 794,
    PET_BATTLE_QUEUE_PROPOSAL_ACCEPTED = 795,
    PET_BATTLE_PET_TYPE_CHANGED = 796,
    CHALLENGE_MODE_MAPS_UPDATE = 797,
    CHALLENGE_MODE_START = 798,
    CHALLENGE_MODE_RESET = 799,
    CHALLENGE_MODE_COMPLETED = 800,
    CHALLENGE_MODE_NEW_RECORD = 801,
    CHALLENGE_MODE_LEADERS_UPDATE = 802,
    SPELL_CONFIRMATION_PROMPT = 803,
    SPELL_CONFIRMATION_TIMEOUT = 804,
    BONUS_ROLL_ACTIVATE = 805,
    BONUS_ROLL_DEACTIVATE = 806,
    BONUS_ROLL_STARTED = 807,
    BONUS_ROLL_FAILED = 808,
    BONUS_ROLL_RESULT = 809,
    SHOW_LOOT_TOAST = 810,
    SHOW_LOOT_TOAST_UPGRADE = 811,
    SHOW_PVP_FACTION_LOOT_TOAST = 812,
    BLACK_MARKET_OPEN = 813,
    BLACK_MARKET_CLOSE = 814,
    BLACK_MARKET_UNAVAILABLE = 815,
    BLACK_MARKET_ITEM_UPDATE = 816,
    BLACK_MARKET_BID_RESULT = 817,
    BLACK_MARKET_OUTBID = 818,
    BLACK_MARKET_WON = 819,
    QUICK_TICKET_SYSTEM_STATUS = 820,
    ITEM_RESTORATION_BUTTON_STATUS = 821,
    QUICK_TICKET_THROTTLE_CHANGED = 822,
    LOOT_ITEM_AVAILABLE = 823,
    LOOT_ROLLS_COMPLETE = 824,
    LOOT_ITEM_ROLL_WON = 825,
    SCENARIO_UPDATE = 826,
    SCENARIO_CRITERIA_UPDATE = 827,
    SCENARIO_POI_UPDATE = 828,
    SCENARIO_COMPLETED = 829,
    PET_JOURNAL_PET_DELETED = 830,
    PET_JOURNAL_PET_REVOKED = 831,
    PET_JOURNAL_PET_RESTORED = 832,
    PET_JOURNAL_CAGE_FAILED = 833,
    LOOT_HISTORY_FULL_UPDATE = 834,
    LOOT_HISTORY_ROLL_COMPLETE = 835,
    LOOT_HISTORY_ROLL_CHANGED = 836,
    LOOT_HISTORY_AUTO_SHOW = 837,
    ITEM_UPGRADE_MASTER_OPENED = 838,
    ITEM_UPGRADE_MASTER_CLOSED = 839,
    ITEM_UPGRADE_MASTER_SET_ITEM = 840,
    ITEM_UPGRADE_MASTER_UPDATE = 841,
    PET_JOURNAL_PETS_HEALED = 842,
    PET_JOURNAL_NEW_BATTLE_SLOT = 843,
    PET_JOURNAL_TRAP_LEVEL_SET = 844,
    UNIT_OTHER_PARTY_CHANGED = 845,
    ARENA_PREP_OPPONENT_SPECIALIZATIONS = 846,
    PET_JOURNAL_AUTO_SLOTTED_PET = 847,
    PET_BATTLE_QUEUE_STATUS = 848,
    SPELL_POWER_CHANGED = 849,
    SCRIPT_ACHIEVEMENT_PLAYER_NAME = 850,
    NEW_WMO_CHUNK = 851,
    PET_BATTLE_LOOT_RECEIVED = 852,
    LOSS_OF_CONTROL_ADDED = 853,
    LOSS_OF_CONTROL_UPDATE = 854,
    QUEST_CHOICE_UPDATE = 855,
    QUEST_CHOICE_CLOSE = 856,
    BATTLEPET_FORCE_NAME_DECLENSION = 857,
    UNIT_ABSORB_AMOUNT_CHANGED = 858,
    UNIT_HEAL_ABSORB_AMOUNT_CHANGED = 859,
    LFG_BONUS_FACTION_ID_UPDATED = 860,
    MAP_BAR_UPDATE = 861,
    LOADING_SCREEN_ENABLED = 862,
    LOADING_SCREEN_DISABLED = 863,
    BATTLEGROUND_POINTS_UPDATE = 864,
    BATTLEGROUND_OBJECTIVES_UPDATE = 865,
    PLAYER_LOOT_SPEC_UPDATED = 866,
    PVP_ROLE_UPDATE = 867,
    SIMPLE_BROWSER_WEB_PROXY_FAILED = 868,
    SIMPLE_BROWSER_WEB_ERROR = 869,
    VIGNETTE_ADDED = 870,
    VIGNETTE_REMOVED = 871,
    ENCOUNTER_START = 872,
    ENCOUNTER_END = 873,
    BOSS_KILL = 874,
    INSTANCE_GROUP_SIZE_CHANGED = 875,
    SUPER_TRACKED_QUEST_CHANGED = 876,
    PROVING_GROUNDS_SCORE_UPDATE = 877,
    PRODUCT_CHOICE_UPDATE = 878,
    RECRUIT_A_FRIEND_SYSTEM_STATUS = 879,
    PLAYER_STARTED_MOVING = 880,
    PLAYER_STOPPED_MOVING = 881,
    RECRUIT_A_FRIEND_INVITATION_FAILED = 882,
    RECRUIT_A_FRIEND_INVITER_FRIEND_ADDED = 883,
    RECRUIT_A_FRIEND_CAN_EMAIL = 884,
    LUA_WARNING = 885,
    BN_CHAT_MSG_ADDON = 886,
    MOUNT_JOURNAL_USABILITY_CHANGED = 887,
    QUEST_REMOVED = 888,
    TASK_PROGRESS_UPDATE = 889,
    GARRISON_UPDATE = 890,
    GARRISON_BUILDING_UPDATE = 891,
    GARRISON_BUILDING_PLACED = 892,
    GARRISON_BUILDING_REMOVED = 893,
    GARRISON_BUILDING_LIST_UPDATE = 894,
    GARRISON_BUILDING_ERROR = 895,
    GARRISON_ARCHITECT_OPENED = 896,
    GARRISON_ARCHITECT_CLOSED = 897,
    GARRISON_MISSION_NPC_OPENED = 898,
    GARRISON_MISSION_NPC_CLOSED = 899,
    GARRISON_SHIPYARD_NPC_OPENED = 900,
    GARRISON_SHIPYARD_NPC_CLOSED = 901,
    GARRISON_BUILDING_ACTIVATED = 902,
    GARRISON_BUILDING_ACTIVATABLE = 903,
    GARRISON_MISSION_LIST_UPDATE = 904,
    GARRISON_MISSION_STARTED = 905,
    GARRISON_MISSION_COMPLETE_RESPONSE = 906,
    GARRISON_MISSION_FINISHED = 907,
    GARRISON_MISSION_BONUS_ROLL_COMPLETE = 908,
    GARRISON_MISSION_BONUS_ROLL_LOOT = 909,
    GARRISON_RANDOM_MISSION_ADDED = 910,
    GARRISON_FOLLOWER_LIST_UPDATE = 911,
    GARRISON_FOLLOWER_ADDED = 912,
    GARRISON_FOLLOWER_REMOVED = 913,
    GARRISON_FOLLOWER_XP_CHANGED = 914,
    GARRISON_SHOW_LANDING_PAGE = 915,
    GARRISON_HIDE_LANDING_PAGE = 916,
    GARRISON_LANDINGPAGE_SHIPMENTS = 917,
    SHIPMENT_CRAFTER_OPENED = 918,
    SHIPMENT_CRAFTER_CLOSED = 919,
    SHIPMENT_CRAFTER_INFO = 920,
    SHIPMENT_CRAFTER_REAGENT_UPDATE = 921,
    SHIPMENT_UPDATE = 922,
    GARRISON_SHIPMENT_RECEIVED = 923,
    GARRISON_RECRUITMENT_NPC_OPENED = 924,
    GARRISON_RECRUITMENT_NPC_CLOSED = 925,
    GARRISON_RECRUITMENT_FOLLOWERS_GENERATED = 926,
    GARRISON_RECRUITMENT_READY = 927,
    GARRISON_RECRUIT_FOLLOWER_RESULT = 928,
    GARRISON_FOLLOWER_UPGRADED = 929,
    GARRISON_MISSION_AREA_BONUS_ADDED = 930,
    GARRISON_MONUMENT_SHOW_UI = 931,
    GARRISON_MONUMENT_CLOSE_UI = 932,
    GARRISON_MONUMENT_LIST_LOADED = 933,
    GARRISON_MONUMENT_REPLACED = 934,
    QUESTLINE_UPDATE = 935,
    QUESTTASK_UPDATE = 936,
    GARRISON_TRADESKILL_NPC_CLOSED = 937,
    TOYS_UPDATED = 938,
    HEIRLOOMS_UPDATED = 939,
    HEIRLOOM_UPGRADE_TARGETING_CHANGED = 940,
    GARRISON_MONUMENT_SELECTED_TROPHY_ID_LOADED = 941,
    CHARACTER_UPGRADE_SPELL_TIER_SET = 942,
    GARRISON_USE_PARTY_GARRISON_CHANGED = 943,
    GARRISON_BUILDINGS_SWAPPED = 944,
    GARRISON_RECALL_PORTAL_LAST_USED_TIME = 945,
    GARRISON_RECALL_PORTAL_USED = 946,
    GARRISON_INVASION_AVAILABLE = 947,
    GARRISON_INVASION_UNAVAILABLE = 948,
    GARRISON_UPGRADEABLE_RESULT = 949,
    HEARTHSTONE_BOUND = 950,
    NPE_TUTORIAL_UPDATE = 951,
    TWITTER_STATUS_UPDATE = 952,
    TWITTER_LINK_RESULT = 953,
    TWITTER_POST_RESULT = 954,
    SOCIAL_ITEM_RECEIVED = 955,
    AJ_DUNGEON_ACTION = 956,
    AJ_RAID_ACTION = 957,
    AJ_PVP_ACTION = 958,
    AJ_PVP_SKIRMISH_ACTION = 959,
    AJ_PVE_LFG_ACTION = 960,
    AJ_PVP_LFG_ACTION = 961,
    AJ_PVP_RBG_ACTION = 962,
    AJ_QUEST_LOG_OPEN = 963,
    AJ_REFRESH_DISPLAY = 964,
    AJ_OPEN = 965,
    ENCOUNTER_LOOT_RECEIVED = 966,
    SET_GLUE_SCREEN = 967,
    START_GLUE_MUSIC = 968,
    DISCONNECTED_FROM_SERVER = 969,
    OPEN_STATUS_DIALOG = 970,
    UPDATE_STATUS_DIALOG = 971,
    CLOSE_STATUS_DIALOG = 972,
    ADDON_LIST_UPDATE = 973,
    CHARACTER_LIST_UPDATE = 974,
    UPDATE_SELECTED_CHARACTER = 975,
    OPEN_REALM_LIST = 976,
    GET_PREFERRED_REALM_INFO = 977,
    UPDATE_SELECTED_RACE = 978,
    SELECT_LAST_CHARACTER = 979,
    SELECT_FIRST_CHARACTER = 980,
    GLUE_SCREENSHOT_SUCCEEDED = 981,
    GLUE_SCREENSHOT_FAILED = 982,
    PATCH_UPDATE_PROGRESS = 983,
    PATCH_DOWNLOADED = 984,
    SUGGEST_REALM = 985,
    SUGGEST_REALM_WRONG_PVP = 986,
    SUGGEST_REALM_WRONG_CATEGORY = 987,
    SHOW_SERVER_ALERT = 988,
    FRAMES_LOADED = 989,
    FORCE_RENAME_CHARACTER = 990,
    FORCE_DECLINE_CHARACTER = 991,
    SHOW_SURVEY_NOTIFICATION = 992,
    PLAYER_ENTER_PIN = 993,
    CLIENT_ACCOUNT_MISMATCH = 994,
    PLAYER_ENTER_MATRIX = 995,
    SCANDLL_ERROR = 996,
    SCANDLL_DOWNLOADING = 997,
    SCANDLL_FINISHED = 998,
    SERVER_SPLIT_NOTICE = 999,
    TIMER_ALERT = 1000,
    ACCOUNT_MESSAGES_AVAILABLE = 1001,
    ACCOUNT_MESSAGES_HEADERS_LOADED = 1002,
    ACCOUNT_MESSAGES_BODY_LOADED = 1003,
    CLIENT_TRIAL = 1004,
    PLAYER_ENTER_TOKEN = 1005,
    GAME_ACCOUNTS_UPDATED = 1006,
    CLIENT_CONVERTED = 1007,
    RANDOM_CHARACTER_NAME_RESULT = 1008,
    ACCOUNT_DATA_INITIALIZED = 1009,
    GLUE_UPDATE_EXPANSION_LEVEL = 1010,
    DISPLAY_PROMOTION = 1011,
    LAUNCHER_LOGIN_STATUS_CHANGED = 1012,
    LOGIN_STARTED = 1013,
    LOGIN_STOPPED = 1014,
    SCREEN_FIRST_DISPLAYED = 1015,
    CHARACTER_UPGRADE_STARTED = 1016,
    CHARACTER_UPGRADE_ABORTED = 1017,
    VAS_CHARACTER_STATE_CHANGED = 1018,
    CHAR_RESTORE_COMPLETE = 1019,
    ACCOUNT_CHARACTER_LIST_RECIEVED = 1020,
    ACCOUNT_DATA_RESTORED = 1021,
    CHARACTER_UNDELETE_STATUS_CHANGED = 1022,
    CLIENT_FEATURE_STATUS_CHANGED = 1023,
    CHARACTER_UNDELETE_FINISHED = 1024,
    TOKEN_CAN_VETERAN_BUY_UPDATE = 1025,
    STORE_PRODUCTS_UPDATED = 1026,
    STORE_CONFIRM_PURCHASE = 1027,
    STORE_STATUS_CHANGED = 1028,
    STORE_PRODUCT_DELIVERED = 1029,
    STORE_PURCHASE_LIST_UPDATED = 1030,
    STORE_PURCHASE_ERROR = 1031,
    STORE_ORDER_INITIATION_FAILED = 1032,
    STORE_CHARACTER_LIST_RECEIVED = 1033,
    STORE_VAS_PURCHASE_ERROR = 1034,
    STORE_VAS_PURCHASE_COMPLETE = 1035,
    STORE_BOOST_AUTO_CONSUMED = 1036,
    AUTH_CHALLENGE_UI_INVALID = 1037,
    AUTH_CHALLENGE_FINISHED = 1038,
    ADDON_LOADED = 1039,
    ADDON_ACTION_FORBIDDEN = 1040,
    ADDON_ACTION_BLOCKED = 1041,
    UI_SCALE_CHANGED = 1042,
    DISPLAY_SIZE_CHANGED = 1043,
    PRODUCT_ASSIGN_TO_TARGET_FAILED = 1044,
    PRODUCT_DISTRIBUTIONS_UPDATED = 1045,
    TOKEN_DISTRIBUTIONS_UPDATED = 1046,
    TOKEN_BUY_RESULT = 1047,
    TOKEN_SELL_RESULT = 1048,
    TOKEN_AUCTION_SOLD = 1049,
    TOKEN_MARKET_PRICE_UPDATED = 1050,
    TOKEN_SELL_CONFIRM_REQUIRED = 1051,
    TOKEN_BUY_CONFIRM_REQUIRED = 1052,
    TOKEN_REDEEM_CONFIRM_REQUIRED = 1053,
    TOKEN_REDEEM_FRAME_SHOW = 1054,
    TOKEN_REDEEM_GAME_TIME_UPDATED = 1055,
    TOKEN_REDEEM_RESULT = 1056,
    TOKEN_STATUS_CHANGED = 1057,
    };
}
```

----------


## Filint

x64 functions. Not rebased (just subtract 0x140000000):


```
abort = 0x140b17b54
accept = 0x140b72e20
AchievementInfo::Shutdown = 0x14057ea50
acmFormatSuggest = 0x140b72da2
acmStreamConvert = 0x140b72dae
acmStreamOpen = 0x140b72d9c
acmStreamPrepareHeader = 0x140b72db4
acmStreamSize = 0x140b72d96
acmStreamUnprepareHeader = 0x140b72da8
AddQuestPointDisplay = 0x140879250
AreaTableDB::GetRow = 0x140ea0f80
AreaTriggersInitialize = 0x14053c660
asin = 0x140b1ec94
asinf = 0x140b2118c
AssertAndCrash = 0x140a1eb20
AsyncFile::IngameProgressCallback = 0x14019b830
AsyncFileReadProgressCallback = 0x140966cf0
AsyncFileReadWait = 0x14019c540
atan = 0x140b1f26c
atexit = 0x140b1867c
atof = 0x140b20e0c
BattlenetLogin::Connected = 0x140a1e140
BattlenetLogin::EnterToken = 0x1408faed0
BattlenetLogin::GetKeyMap = 0x140e59190
BattlenetLogin::NextSecurityState = 0x140e2c230
BattlenetLogin::SetTokenInfo = 0x140f9d010
BattlenetUI::SendScriptEvent = 0x140a61680
BGLoading::QueueArchive = 0x1402e8ea0
bind = 0x140b72dfc
Blizzard::File::GetLastErrorStack = 0x1404d7e70
Blizzard::File::SimpleGlob = 0x140941b30
Blizzard::Lock::MutexEnter = 0x140db8460
Blizzard::Mopaq::SFileGetTotalIsLocalAmount = 0x1400d8b60
Blizzard::Streaming::DoesFileExistOnDisk = 0x1401ec310
Blizzard::Streaming::IsStreamingMode = 0x140252260
Blizzard::String::Copy = 0x140084fc0
BNetDll::GetProcFromOrdinal = 0x1401f45b0
BNetStr1::sub_CCFD00 = 0x140140930
BNetStr2::sub_CCA3D0 = 0x140001030
BNetTumor::sub_CCE710 = 0x140ec7a60
bsearch = 0x140b22b20
BSN::BSNPrimitiveEncoder:::BSNPrimitiveEncoder = 0x14052ee00
BSN::Protocol::Meta::User::User = 0x1409d2060
C2Vector::C2Vector = 0x1401e6d40
C3Spline_CatmullRom::Read = 0x140321a80
C44Matrix::AffineInverse = 0x1401e1ff0
C44Matrix::Copy = 0x1400d7680
C44Matrix::CreateIdentityMatrix = 0x1400113d0
C44Matrix::operator_multiply_assign = 0x1401e1890
C44Matrix::RotateAroundZ = 0x1406d7310
C44Matrix::sub_40AE50 = 0x14000d5d0
C44Matrix::Translate = 0x1401e1520
CActorManager::FreeMapActors = 0x14048a2e0
CActorManager::Get = 0x1404864c0
CActorScene::FreeAllScenes = 0x140499380
CalculateFacingTo = 0x140481ff0
Call55Wrap = 0x1400efe30
calloc = 0x140b2148c
CameraCreate = 0x1401aa480
CameraDuplicate = 0x1401aa4c0
CancelRealmListQuery = 0x140376c80
CAnimKitInst::Release = 0x1405102f0
CAnimKitInst::SetStopCallback = 0x140509d80
CAnimKitInst::Stop = 0x14050e770
CAnimKitManager::Unfreeze = 0x140510c10
CAnimKitManager::UninitSystem = 0x14050dfe0
CAnimReplacementSetDef::UninitSystem = 0x140281a80
CCameraManager::Initialize = 0x140689e70
CCameraManager::Instance = 0x1406d6e60
CCameraTransitionData::CCameraTransitionData = 0x140657360
CCharacterComponent::AddItem = 0x140221350
CCharacterComponent::AddItemBySlot = 0x1402213b0
CCharacterComponent::ApplyMonsterGeosets = 0x140217e60
CCharacterComponent::FreeComponent = 0x140219de0
CCharacterComponent::GetProceduralEmblemFileName = 0x140215870
CCharacterComponent::Init = 0x14021f6d0
CCharacterComponent::Initialize = 0x14000c350
CCharacterComponent::RenderPrep = 0x1402212d0
CCharacterComponent::SetClosestComponent = 0x1402146a0
CCharacterComponent::ValidateComponentData = 0x140216a40
CCharCreateInfo::CycleCharCustomization = 0x140d8c3b0
CCombatClient::SetAttackSent = 0x140ec0be0
CCombatLogEntry::sub_91D270 = 0x1405c2f20
CCommand_ObjUsage = 0x14047a370
CDataAllocator::PutData = 0x140d44400
CDataStore::DetachBuffer = 0x140019170
CDataStore::DetachBufferProxy = 0x140a54160
CDataStore::GenPacket = 0x1403a17c0
CDataStore::GetDataInSitu = 0x140019ef0
CDataStore::GetInt16 = 0x140019920
CDataStore::GetInt32 = 0x140019970
CDataStore::GetInt8 = 0x1400198d0
CDataStore::InternalFetchRead = 0x140070830
CDataStore::InternalFetchWrite = 0x140e58950
CDataStore::PutData = 0x140019800
CDataStore::PutVector3 = 0x1403af9d0
CEffect::AddOrphanedEffect = 0x1404df240
CEffect::ClearItemVisualEffect = 0x1404dbba0
CEffect::CreateModelFromEffect = 0x1404d9910
CEffect::Destroy = 0x1404e0520
CEffect::MoveToDestroyList = 0x1404dbd20
CEffect::Release = 0x1404e0410
CEffect::Unk0 = 0x1404d8620
CEffectList::CEffectList = 0x1403acc20
ceil = 0x140ee6098
ceilf = 0x140b1ccb8
CGActionBar::UpdateUsable = 0x140801290
CGameTime::GameTimeGetDayProgression = 0x1403522a0
CGameUI::Signal_EVENT_BAG_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 0x1403b1170
CGAreaTrigger::InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x140484110
CGAreaTrigger_C::CGAreaTrigger_C = 0x14098b130
CGBag::sub_8FD200 = 0x1405e8120
CGBag_C::FindItem_0 = 0x1405e7a30
CGBag_C::FindItemByName = 0x1405e8f70
CGBag_C::FindItemOfType = 0x1405e8160
CGBattlefieldInfo::GetArenaOpponentIndex = 0x1404e20b0
CGBlackMarketInfo::GetItemInfoByIndex = 0x1408c9630
CGCamera::FinishLoadingTarget = 0x14067bc20
CGCamera::MakeRelativeTo = 0x14067cfd0
CGCamera::ParentToWorld = 0x14067b310
CGCamera::SetModeFreeLook = 0x1406773b0
CGCamera::SetModeNormal = 0x140677320
CGCamera::sub_97DE30 = 0x14067a820
CGCamera::SyncFreeLookFacing = 0x14067a660
CGCamera::UpdateFreeLookFacing = 0x14067a180
CGCamera::UpdateLiquidSurfaceStatus = 0x14067b1b0
CGChat::ZoneUpdate = 0x1407052b0
CGContainer::InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x140484d50
CGContainer_C::CGContainer_C = 0x140541a40
CGCorpse::InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x140483cf0
CGCorpse_C::CGCorpse_C = 0x1405407c0
CGCorpse_C::Initialize = 0x140c0c650
CGCursor_C::Update = 0x140697a70
CGDynamicObject::InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x140484b80
CGDynamicObject_C::CGDynamicObject_C = 0x14053e100
CGEquipmentManager::GetSetByID = 0x1408c3760
CGGameObject::InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x140484210
CGGameObject_C::CGGameObject_C = 0x1404f61e0
CGGameObject_C::CloseInteraction = 0x1404e21f0
CGGameObject_C::CreateWorldObject = 0x1404ef4a0
CGGameObject_C::Disable = 0x1404eb070
CGGameObject_C::GetLockRecord = 0x1404e81f0
CGGameObject_C::GetName = 0x1404ef340
CGGameObject_C::InitBaseObj_MeetingStone = 0x1402642d0
CGGameObject_C::Initialize = 0x1404be3f0
CGGameObject_C::IsObjectDisplayLegalSelection = 0x1404e22c0
CGGameObject_C::PostInit = 0x1400744a0
CGGameObject_C::ShouldRender = 0x1404e1fd0
CGGameObject_C::Shutdown = 0x1404f4bb0
CGGameObject_C_SubObj::CanHighlight = 0x1404e2c20
CGGameObject_C_Type_DungeonDifficulty::CloseLoopingSound = 0x1404e3020
CGGameObject_C_Type_MapObjTransport::GetShipPath = 0x140f49280
CGGameObject_C_Type_MapObjTransport::PostInitWithStats = 0x1404eaf50
CGGameObject_C_Type_TransportBase::AddPassenger = 0x140107aa0
CGGameObject_C_Type_TransportBase::Reenable = 0x140e0e79a
CGGameObject_C_Type_WorldObj::CreateWorldObj = 0x1404f1a10
CGGameUI::CanPerformAction = 0x1406dfa60
CGGameUI::ClearCursor = 0x1406e38d0
CGGameUI::CloseInteraction = 0x1406e2af0
CGGameUI::FilterMouseButton = 0x1406ea200
CGGameUI::GetCurrentDungeonDifficultyID = 0x1401c6e40
CGGameUI::GetCurrentRaidDifficultyID = 0x1406d6df0
CGGameUI::GetCursorItem2 = 0x1406d6530
CGGameUI::GetCursorVirtualItem = 0x1406d6580
CGGameUI::LockItem = 0x1406d6710
CGGameUI::NextCinematicInternal = 0x1406df410
CGGameUI::OnTerrainClick = 0x140b0fdd0
CGGameUI::SetCursorEquipmentSet = 0x1404a7630
CGGameUI::SetCursorMacro = 0x1406eaea0
CGGameUI::SetCursorMoney = 0x1406eab30
CGGameUI::SetCursorPetAction = 0x1406eac90
CGGameUI::SetFocusTarget = 0x1406e3170
CGGameUI::SetLastInstanceTime = 0x1406dd0b0
CGGameUI::ShowBlockedFrameFeedback = 0x140d7b7b0
CGGameUI::ShutdownGame = 0x1406ef520
CGGameUI::UnitModelUpdate = 0x1406d5770
CGGameUI::Unlock = 0x1406d6750
CGGameUI_HandleTerrainClick = 0x14045a2b0
CGGuildBankInfo::Unlock = 0x140857310
CGInputControl::AscendDescendPlayer = 0x14065afb0
CGInputControl::CameraCanTurnPlayer = 0x1406599b0
CGInputControl::CanControl = 0x1406597d0
CGInputControl::CanTurn = 0x140659850
CGInputControl::GetActive = 0x1406597c0
CGInputControl::OnPitchToAngleStop = 0x14065b350
CGInputControl::SetControlBit = 0x14065c490
CGInputControl::SetControlBit2 = 0x14065a330
CGInputControl::UnsetControlBit = 0x14065a6d0
CGInputControl::UpdateHalted = 0x140b47cf0
CGInputControl::UpdateMoveStopped = 0x14065a260
CGInputControl::UpdatePlayer = 0x14065bd30
CGItem::InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x140484830
CGItem_C::ApplyItemVisual = 0x1404db9e0
CGItem_C::CanEquipInSlot = 0x14091a580
CGItem_C::CGItem_C = 0x140548300
CGItem_C::GetClassID = 0x140547a30
CGItem_C::GetDisplayId = 0x1405491b0
CGItem_C::GetItemSparseRec = 0x140549900
CGItem_C::GetSubClassId = 0x140547a80
CGItem_C::Initialize = 0x1405476d0
CGItem_C::SetItemRefundToken = 0x140541df0
CGItemDynamic::InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x140483b30
CGItemStats_C::CleanStatNames = 0x1406b8700
CGItemStats_C::Create = 0x14069abe0
CGItemStats_C::Fill = 0x1406cadb0
CGlueMgr::AddChangedOptionWarning = 0x140377940
CGlueMgr::CCommand_ExportInterfaceFiles = 0x1403743e0
CGlueMgr::DisplayLoginStatus = 0x140373bb0
CGlueMgr::HandleDisplaySizeChanged = 0x140d3ab40
CGlueMgr::Initialize = 0x14037b980
CGlueMgr::SetScreen = 0x140373e90
CGMailFrame::Show = 0x140781d40
CGMerchantInfo::CloseMerchant = 0x14086e500
CGNamePlateFrame::UpdateCastBarSize = 0x1405aa620
CGObject::InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x140483b60
CGObject_C::CGObject_C = 0x14059d330
CGObject_C::Disable = 0x14059d990
CGObject_C::GetBaseAlpha = 0x140a6ae10
CGObject_C::GetGuildLogoInfo = 0x14059c510
CGObject_C::GetMatrix = 0x14073c6e0
CGObject_C::GetRotation = 0x14047e110
CGObject_C::GetSelectionHighlightColor = 0x14093d670
CGObject_C::GetSpeed = 0x1406cec80
CGObject_C::Initialize = 0x1401a4750
CGObject_C::ReplaceGuildTextures = 0x14059de20
CGObject_C::ReplaceGuildTextures2 = 0x14059db30
CGObject_C::SetDisplay = 0x140598f60
CGObject_C::ShouldRender = 0x140598b60
CGObject_C::Shutdown = 0x140366650
CGObject_C__GetObjectName = 0x1404bc310
CGObject_C_GetFacing = 0x14054d0e0
CGObject_C_GetPosition = 0x140709269
CGParty::FindMember = 0x140769e70
CGPetInfo::PetAttackTarget = 0x140814910
CGPetInfo::UpdateCooldowns = 0x140f678d0
CGPetInfo__HandleTerrainClick = 0x140812b50
CGPlayer::InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x140484e90
CGPlayer_C::AutoEquipCursorItem = 0x1404bd750
CGPlayer_C::AutoEquipItem = 0x1404bda80
CGPlayer_C::AutoEquipItemToSlot = 0x1404bdba0
CGPlayer_C::CanInteract = 0x1405812a0
CGPlayer_C::CombatModeEnter = 0x1404c2620
CGPlayer_C::etVisibleItem = 0x1409ad008
CGPlayer_C::GetAFKText = 0x1404a6dd0
CGPlayer_C::GetClientStandState = 0x140431970
CGPlayer_C::GetDevText = 0x1404a6fd0
CGPlayer_C::GetImpactType = 0x140635860
CGPlayer_C::GetSpellCastingTime = 0x140db08c0
CGPlayer_C::GetVisibleItemFromVirtual = 0x1404a9ea0
CGPlayer_C::HandleOnRightClick = 0x1404b0340
CGPlayer_C::HandleRepopRequest = 0x14049fde0
CGPlayer_C::Initialize = 0x1404f47e0
CGPlayer_C::IsCommentatorUberOrInArena = 0x1404ab100
CGPlayer_C::IsInArena = 0x1404a8480
CGPlayer_C::IsInPartyOrRaid = 0x1405523c0
CGPlayer_C::LoadGuildTextures = 0x140590140
CGPlayer_C::OpenWrappedItem = 0x1403af9f0
CGPlayer_C::PlayFoleySound = 0x14063cf40
CGPlayer_C::ReadItemResult = 0x140550080
CGPlayer_C::SetAutoLoot = 0x1404ad430
CGPlayer_C::SpellUsesWeaponSkill = 0x1404af640
CGPlayer_C::UpdateMountedCollisionBox = 0x1404a1f20
CGPlayer_C::ValidateSlot = 0x1404af800
CGPlayer_C__UpdateActiveMoverDisplay = 0x1404a84f0
CGPlayer_C_ClickToMove = 0x14056da70
CGPlayerDynamic::InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x140bb02d2
CGRaidLocks::GetCompletionMaskForMap = 0x14090c990
CGRaidMarkers::DespawnAllRaidMarkers = 0x140734910
CGSceneObject::InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x140483880
CGSceneObject_C::CGSceneObject_C = 0x14025d9d0
CGSpellBook::CastSpell = 0x140752db0
CGSpellBook::FindSpellByName = 0x140752f70
CGSpellBook::GetSkinningSpell = 0x1407502e0
CGSpellBook::IsAttackingDisabled = 0x140bed4e0
CGSpellBook::MakeKnownSpellModelsLocal = 0x14001e2a0
CGSpellBook::UpdateCooldowns = 0x140472260
CGSpellBook::UpdateSelection = 0x1409de2a0
CGTabardCreationFrame::Close = 0x1407b62c1
CGTaxiMap::CloseMap = 0x1408e1170
CGTooltip::GetItemHyperlinkString2 = 0x1406a93e0
CGTooltip::SetFrameStack = 0x1406a8a80
CGTradeInfo::IsItemBeingTraded = 0x14081f8c0
CGTradeSkillInfo::SetInvTypeFilter = 0x1408268f0
CGTutorial::TriggerTutorial = 0x140734300
CGUIBindings::CGUIBindings = 0x140477a30
CGUIBindings::GetCommandAction = 0x140773630
CGUIBindings::GetCommandKey = 0x1407730a0
CGUIBindings::Initialize = 0x140477ec0
CGUIBindings::IsModifiedClick = 0x140773aa0
CGUIBindings::Load = 0x14077cb00
CGUIMacros::GetMacroIndexByID = 0x140829290
CGUnit::CanSwim = 0x140482240
CGUnit::InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x140482430
CGUnit_C::Animate = 0x140561300
CGUnit_C::AnimSuppressesMovement = 0x14059e3b0
CGUnit_C::AreaTriggerHeartbeat = 0x14055bba0
CGUnit_C::CanAutoDismount = 0x1405514a0
CGUnit_C::CanAutoInteract = 0x140d6b650
CGUnit_C::CanBeLooted = 0x1405540a0
CGUnit_C::CanEquipItemsInThisForm = 0x14054ff40
CGUnit_C::CGUnit_C = 0x14085da00
CGUnit_C::CheckLoopSound = 0x1406480a0
CGUnit_C::CheckRepopUponLand = 0x140551e10
CGUnit_C::CheckSpellPvPUsability = 0x14055e340
CGUnit_C::ClientInitialize = 0x140540250
CGUnit_C::GetAura = 0x1406e03d0
CGUnit_C::GetCameraRelativeTo = 0x140640810
CGUnit_C::GetCreatureFamily = 0x14054efb0
CGUnit_C::GetDisplayClassName = 0x14054efd0
CGUnit_C::GetDistanceToPos = 0x14042c540
CGUnit_C::GetFacing = 0x1404bc370
CGUnit_C::GetSelectionHighlightColor = 0x14063d080
CGUnit_C::GetShapeshiftFormId = 0x140551320
CGUnit_C::GetSkinnableType = 0x1405517b0
CGUnit_C::GetThreatEntry_0 = 0x140bd9a18
CGUnit_C::GetThreatEntry_0 = 0x140cc5950
CGUnit_C::GetTrackingType = 0x140551470
CGUnit_C::GetUnitDisplayInMotion = 0x1404bc6a0
CGUnit_C::GetUnitDisplayVelocity = 0x1404bc720
CGUnit_C::GetUnitF58Field_14_4F03C0 = 0x1405065c0
CGUnit_C::GetUnitNameExposed = 0x1406a1a90
CGUnit_C::HandleTrackingFacing = 0x140569150
CGUnit_C::HandleTrackingFacing2 = 0x1405690e0
CGUnit_C::HasIgnoreAuraState = 0x140811910
CGUnit_C::HasTypeFlag_0x400 = 0x14054f040
CGUnit_C::Initialize = 0x140595110
CGUnit_C::InitWheels = 0x1405d4590
CGUnit_C::IsActiveMover = 0x140e838c0
CGUnit_C::IsAutoTracking = 0x1405568c0
CGUnit_C::IsCastNotInterruptible = 0x140550bf0
CGUnit_C::IsClientControlled = 0x14055ad50
CGUnit_C::IsLocalClientControlled = 0x14054cc70
CGUnit_C::IsObjectDisplayLowPrioritySelection = 0x140557b70
CGUnit_C::IsOutdoors = 0x1400050d0
CGUnit_C::IsSpellKnown = 0x14055e830
CGUnit_C::IsVehicleCurrentlyUnstoppable = 0x1405c96d0
CGUnit_C::IsVehiclePreventingTurning = 0x1404ee400
CGUnit_C::KillCreatureLoopSound = 0x1404e26d0
CGUnit_C::LoadGuildTextures = 0x14055cc50
CGUnit_C::LookUpSoundData = 0x140dc3160
CGUnit_C::ObjectNameVisibilityChanged = 0x140508170
CGUnit_C::OnCollideFalling = 0x14063e1e0
CGUnit_C::OnDeath = 0x140713430
CGUnit_C::OnDisplayTransitionBeginAnimation = 0x14046ae20
CGUnit_C::OnMountDisplayChanged = 0x1400d6bf0
CGUnit_C::OnSetPitchLocal = 0x1405eac30
CGUnit_C::OnSpecialMountAnim = 0x140704050
CGUnit_C::OnUnitDisplayDeathAnim = 0x1404bc780
CGUnit_C::OnUnitDisplayReleaseMissile = 0x14086f5b0
CGUnit_C::PlayEmoteSound = 0x14063d660
CGUnit_C::PlaySplashSound = 0x14063db20
CGUnit_C::PlayUnitSound = 0x140497650
CGUnit_C::PreAnimate = 0x14059a370
CGUnit_C::ProcessLocalMoveEvent = 0x140566790
CGUnit_C::RefreshUnitDisplayPlayerComponentItems = 0x1405586e0
CGUnit_C::ReleaseMissiles = 0x1405da5f0
CGUnit_C::SetCharacterModel = 0x1409c88f0
CGUnit_C::SetTrackingPosition = 0x140b0fbf0
CGUnit_C::SetTrackingTarget = 0x140589b20
CGUnit_C::SetVehicleRecID = 0x140d64620
CGUnit_C::SpellHasteCooldowns = 0x140584640
CGUnit_C::SpellInterrupted = 0x14055f300
CGUnit_C::StopDisplayTransition = 0x140590a80
CGUnit_C::StopMissileTrajectoryTargeting = 0x1404f8ba0
CGUnit_C::sub_7ED230 = 0x140bc41a0
CGUnit_C::sub_8FE6E0 = 0x1405c97b0
CGUnit_C::sub_8FF200 = 0x1400a7580
CGUnit_C::sub_9004B0 = 0x140574f30
CGUnit_C::TrackingStartMove = 0x140566b50
CGUnit_C::TrackingStop = 0x1405738a0
CGUnit_C::TrackingStopMove = 0x1405511f0
CGUnit_C::UnitCanGossip = 0x14049f7f0
CGUnit_C::UnregisterScript = 0x140550600
CGUnit_C::UpdateAnimKitSplitBody = 0x140627750
CGUnit_C::UpdateEmote = 0x140627160
CGUnit_C::UpdateLootAnimKit = 0x1406262f0
CGUnit_C::UpdateObjectNameString = 0x140ebd250
CGUnit_C::UpdatePetReaction = 0x1403ad4f0
CGUnit_C::UpdateSpellCastBars = 0x14093c6f0
CGUnit_C::UpdateSwimmingStatus = 0x14013a980
CGUnit_C::UpdateUnitNameText = 0x1407347d0
CGUnit_C::UpdateWorldObject = 0x1408dde20
CGUnit_C__CanAutoInteract = 0x140bb9490
CGUnit_C__GetPosition = 0x1404bc320
CGUnit_C__GetRawPosition = 0x1403bf570
CGUnit_C__HandleTracking = 0x1405692c0
CGUnit_C__UnitCanAttack = 0x140587b80
CGUnit_C__UnitCreatureType = 0x140554b60
CGUnit_C_UnitReaction = 0x1405769c0
CGUnitDynamic::InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x140f5ef40
CGWorldFrame::CGWorldFrame = 0x14019f190
CGWorldFrame::GetActiveCamera = 0x1406f94e0
CGWorldFrame::OnFrameRender = 0x1407b0630
CGWorldFrame::OnLayerTrackTerrain = 0x1406fb9e0
CGWorldFrame::OnLayerUpdate = 0x1406ca300
CGWorldFrame::SetPlayerFadeCameraValue = 0x140bc9a90
CGWorldFrame_Intersect = 0x140963560
CGxDevice::BuildSelectionMatrix = 0x1404bc450
CGxDevice::Ctor = 0x1400d50d0
CGxDevice::LogOpen = 0x1400d0410
CGxDeviceD3d11::ILoadD3dLib = 0x140a440e0
CGxDeviceD3d::CallVFunc55 = 0x1400ee450
CGxDeviceD3d::DeviceCreate = 0x1400dc870
CGxDeviceD3d::DeviceCreate_0 = 0x1400e4210
CGxDeviceD3d::DeviceSetFormat = 0x1409027b0
CGxDeviceD3d::EvictManagedResources = 0x1400d92b0
CGxDeviceD3d::ILoadD3dLib = 0x1400d9b50
CGxDeviceOpenGl::DeviceSetFormat = 0x1400e1fb0
CGxTexFlags::CGxTexFlags = 0x1400ce0d0
CharacterCreateRegisterScriptFunctions = 0x14068ffa0
CharSelectRegisterScriptFunctions = 0x14064f3c0
CheckEventWorldStateUITimerUpdate = 0x1407dec30
Checksum = 0x140c38b10
CheckToSanitizeUnitLowGuid = 0x1405bd500
CInputControl::sub_94B9A0 = 0x14065b1c0
CLayoutFrame::IsProtected = 0x1400868b0
ClearBattleNetDllImports = 0x140ed2970
ClientConnection::CharacterSetInGame = 0x140a2b460
ClientConnection::HandleDisconnect = 0x14011bb00
ClientContinueInitializingArchives = 0x140a9bf30
ClientDB_Size_0x4C::GetRow = 0x140a08500
ClientDestroyGame = 0x140007b00
ClientDestroyGameTime = 0x1404a5e60
ClientInitializeGame = 0x1401f5210
ClientLink::CMD_AUTH_RECONNECT_CHALLENGE = 0x140bac5d0
ClientLoadNewWorld = 0x140005740
ClientRegisterConsoleCommands = 0x140003050
ClientServices::Connection = 0x140479030
ClientServices::ConnectToSelectedServer = 0x140474200
ClientServices::GetAccountName = 0x140a29fb0
ClientServices::GetCharacterClass = 0x140a2a030
ClientServices::GetCharacterName = 0x140a29ff0
ClientServices::GetCharacterRace = 0x140a2a010
ClientServices::GetClientStamp = 0x140293a20
ClientServices::GetSelectedRealm = 0x140a29ef0
ClientServices::GetSelectedRealmName = 0x140a29de0
ClientServices::GetServerAlertURL = 0x140d38d60
ClientServices::GetSessionKey = 0x140473250
ClientServices::PollStatus = 0x140a2bfa0
ClientServices::Send = 0x140a2b970
ClientServices::SetSelectedRealmInfo = 0x140a2a0c0
ClntObjMgrEnumVisibleObjects = 0x140479f60
ClntObjMgrEnumVisibleUnits = 0x140479ff0
ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayer = 0x140478ff0
ClntObjMgrGetMapID = 0x1400cfe50
ClntObjMgrGetPlayerCorpseObject = 0x14047a9d0
ClntObjMgrHideObject = 0x14059b3d0
ClntObjMgrInitializeShared = 0x14047a4f0
ClntObjMgrInitializeStd = 0x1404805d0
ClntObjMgrIsValid = 0x14082be30
ClntObjMgrObjectDisplayPtr = 0x1407da480
ClntObjMgrObjectPtr = 0x14047a8e0
ClntObjMgrPop = 0x14037b780
ClntObjMgrSetTypeMirrorHandler = 0x14047c040
ClntObjMgrUnsetObjMirrorHandler = 0x140698ca0
closesocket = 0x140b72dd2
CM2Model::AnimateMT = 0x14019ea70
CM2Model::AnimateMTSimple = 0x1401320b0
CM2Model::AttachToParent = 0x14015ad80
CM2Model::ChangeFrameOfReference = 0x140050990
CM2Model::DetachFromParent = 0x140146aa0
CM2Model::GetBoneSequenceInfo = 0x140145710
CM2Model::HasSequence = 0x1401401a0
CM2Model::IsLoaded = 0x1405c90a0
CM2Model::Release = 0x140154d50
CM2Model::SetBoneSequenceTime = 0x140145f50
CM2Model::SetEventCallback = 0x140140370
CM2Model::SetSequenceCallback = 0x1401401f0
CM2Model::SetSequenceStartCallback = 0x140140280
CM2Model::WaitForLoad = 0x14013ff30
CM2Scene::BeginHitTest = 0x1401385d0
CM2Scene::CreateModel = 0x1401339c0
CM2Scene::EndHitTest = 0x140138ae0
CMap::TestQueryRender = 0x140979650
CMapEntity::QueryInterior = 0x140960fc0
CMapEntity::QueryMapObjAreaTable = 0x140986a10
CMapEntity::QueryMapObjIDs = 0x140986e00
CMapObj::CreateWmoIgnoreFlags = 0x140998b40
CMapObj::GetGroup = 0x1409993c0
CMapObj::TestGroupBounds = 0x140999170
CMapObjRender::UpdateSceneMaterial = 0x140037d50
CMapStaticEntity::GetMapObjAndGroup = 0x140986390
CMath::normalizeangle0to2pi_ = 0x1401e08c0
CMath::normalizeAngleNegPiToPi_ = 0x1401e08f0
CMath::sub_CC7E10 = 0x140e886e0
CMissile::_CMissile = 0x1404ff4a0
CMissile::AdjustAllMissileTrajectoryDurations = 0x1405d4090
CMissile::CalcPosition = 0x140503340
CMissile::ClearInFlightMissiles = 0x140501390
CMissile::ClearTargetingEffects = 0x1404ff090
CMissile::DeleteSelf = 0x140217580
CMissile::DetermineMissType = 0x1404fdd90
CMissile::NewMissile = 0x140500d70
CMissile::StartFizzling = 0x1404fe320
CMissile::sub_8684B0 = 0x1404fd0e0
CMissile::sub_869030 = 0x1404fecd0
CMissile::sub_8696D0 = 0x1405023e0
CMissile::UpdateImpactPos = 0x1404fd1b0
CMissile::UpdateStaticLists = 0x1405046b0
CMissileCollision::Alloc = 0x1401966e0
CMissileCollision::Free = 0x1404fe840
CMissileCollision::Init = 0x1404fa550
CMovement::CreateMovementStatus = 0x140ed7190
CMovement::FromClientCreate = 0x1404cfd70
CMovement::GetGroundNormal = 0x1404cdc80
CMovement::GetMoveStartTime = 0x140d30270
CMovement::OnSplineMoveToggleFeatherFall = 0x140959300
CMovement::SetMovementFlag_0x8000000 = 0x140ed2960
CMovement::SplineFlags = 0x1404c8b80
CMovement::StartFlight = 0x140ed4950
CMovement::sub_8524E0 = 0x14015fa40
CMovement::sub_CEA490 = 0x140d20970
CMovement::sub_CEBFD0 = 0x140961530
CMovement::sub_CEC4D0 = 0x140ed6400
CMovement::sub_CEDAF0 = 0x140ed6e20
CMovement::sub_CEE730 = 0x140d40bf0
CMovement_C::CollisionBoxDoesntFit = 0x14062cf00
CMovement_C::GetCurrentHoverHeight = 0x14062f6e0
CMovement_C::GetMoveStatus = 0x1404c8430
CMovement_C::HandlePendingActions = 0x1404d07f0
CMovement_C::OnSplineStop = 0x1404ca600
CMovement_C::OnSwimStop = 0x1406db760
CMovement_C::RemoveFromMoversList = 0x1404ca920
CMovement_C::SetInterpolation = 0x1404c9930
CMovement_C::UpdateHeartbeatTimer = 0x1404c8050
CMovementShared::StartAscensionDescension = 0x140ed4ab0
CMovementShared::StopFalling = 0x140ed40f0
CMovementShared::UnMarkAwaitingLoad = 0x1401bb8d0
CMovementStatus::CMovementStatus = 0x140418490
CNetClient::SetUserNameAndSessionKey = 0x1400d0bc0
CNetClient::sub_9649F0 = 0x140689420
CObjectDisplay::CObjectDisplay = 0x1405a2880
CObjectDisplay::EffectOnceHandler = 0x140076600
CObjectDisplay::SetObjectInterface = 0x14059ed90
CObjectDisplay::SetObjectNameHandle = 0x14006baa0
CObjectEffect::StopLoopingEffect = 0x1405bb950
CObjectEffect::TriggerLoopingEffect = 0x1405a3f30
CObjectEffect::TriggerOneShotEffect = 0x1405b3ec0
CompressedDB::GetRow = 0x140235ac0
ComputeTextSectionBoundaries = 0x14016d320
ComSat::BitPacker::_BitPacker = 0x140d4f760
ComSat::BitPacker::BitPacker = 0x140d4f960
ComSat::BitPacker::Finalize = 0x140d4f920
ComSat::Manager::CallbackClear = 0x140f45cc0
ComSat::Manager::IncomingVoiceData = 0x140d47fe0
ComSat::Manager::IsSessionMuted = 0x140f68b60
ComSat::Manager::IsTalkerMuted = 0x140d707a0
ComSat::Manager::LocalChatDataReady = 0x140d47570
ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerEnableVoiceLevelCallback = 0x140f6e530
ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerSetRemoteTalkerVolume = 0x14098e540
ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerSetSessionPriority = 0x140f6fd10
ComSat::Manager::PackBitpackedVariableBitrateData = 0x140d47140
ComSat::Manager::PackStableBitrateData = 0x140d47380
ComSat::Manager::RemotePlayerTalkNotifyStop = 0x14028aa50
ComSat::Manager::SendVoiceDataToCurrentSession = 0x140d47470
ComSat::Manager::SessionSetTalkerPriority = 0x140bab070
ComSat::Manager::Work = 0x140c414a0
ComSat::Network::Manager::Manager = 0x140d4f290
ComSat::Network::Manager::Work = 0x140d4f2e0
ComSat::OnSessionLeave = 0x1405ee160
ComSat::Sound::Manager::GetMaxEncodedFrameLength = 0x140d48e20
ComSat::Sound::Manager::GetMinEncodedFrameLength = 0x140d48e10
ComSat::Sound::Manager::IsRemoteTalkerTalkingInSession = 0x140c4d330
ComSat::Sound::Manager::SessionNumMembers = 0x140e1bb70
ComSat::Sound::Manager::SetCallback = 0x140cd1290
Comsat::VoicePlateStop = 0x14035af00
ComSatClient_Init = 0x14000d590
connect = 0x140b72e1a
ConsoleCommandUnregister = 0x1400293e0
ConsoleCommandWriteHelp = 0x140029c70
ConsoleDetectDetectHardware = 0x14022b450
ConsolePrintf = 0x1400288a0
ConsoleScreenDestroy = 0x14022f7e0
ConsoleScreenInitialize = 0x14022f5f0
ConsoleSetHotKey = 0x14022c910
ConsoleWriteA = 0x140028850
CoordinateSetAspectRatio = 0x14001e2e0
CopyNameCache = 0x14030ced0
CorpseFlagUpdateHandler = 0x14053fca0
CountryEnumProc = 0x140b31dd8
CPassenger::CPassenger = 0x140481480
CPassenger::GetPosition = 0x1404815a0
CPassenger::GetRawPosition = 0x140481710
CreateToolhelp32Snapshot = 0x140b39e18
CreatureModelDataDB::GetRow = 0x140a0b610
CScriptRegion::ProtectedFunctionsAllowed = 0x140084a30
CSimpleFontString::SetText = 0x1400568c0
CSimpleFrame::Hide = 0x140065040
CSimpleFrame::OnFrameRender = 0x140067eb0
CSimpleRegion::SetVertexColor = 0x140090740
CSimpleScriptManager::Init = 0x14063a6d0
CSimpleStatusBar::SetMinMaxValues = 0x14007f890
CSimpleTop::CSimpleTop = 0x140094b80
CSimpleTop::SetCursor = 0x140091840
CSimpleTop::UpdateColorblindShader = 0x140917890
CSRWLock::CSRWLock = 0x1401fc7d0
CSRWLock::Enter = 0x1401fce90
CSRWLock::Leave = 0x1401fc350
CStatus::Add = 0x14001df30
CStatus::Prepend = 0x14001de50
ctrlevent_capture = 0x140b19964
CUnitDisplay::FreeComponent = 0x1405cf6a0
CUnitDisplay::SetSheatheState = 0x1405de9e0
CUnitDisplayTransition_C::HandleComponentRenderPrep = 0x1404dae50
CursorSetHeldItem = 0x1406980b0
CursorSetMode = 0x140698300
CursorSetResetMode = 0x140698350
CVar::Destroy = 0x14022bee0
CVar::LookupRegistered = 0x14002c360
CVar::RegisterAll = 0x1406e5bf0
CVar::Set = 0x14002b130
CVar::Set2 = 0x14002b290
CVehicle_C::BuildWorldMatrix = 0x1406375a0
CVehicle_C::UpdateSeatVacancy = 0x140637120
cvtdate = 0x140b2a39c
CWorldMap::VectorIntersect = 0x140780400
CWorldMap::VectorIntersectEntitys = 0x14099c540
CWorldMap::VectorIntersectMapObjDefs = 0x14099c9d0
CWorldMap::VectorIntersectTerrain = 0x14099d110
D3DPERF_EndEvent = 0x140221d40
D3DPERF_SetOptions = 0x140b3a26a
DayNight::CDayNightObject::GetLiquidMinimapColor = 0x140f6e670
DayNight::GetActiveDayNight = 0x140d98760
DBCache_CreatureStats::InternalNew = 0x140c8fcf0
DBCache_CreatureStats_C::GetRecord = 0x1401c6850
DBCache_CreatureStats_C::GetRecordBase = 0x14029ecd0
DBCache_DanceCache::Destructor = 0x1403fe640
DBCache_GuildStats_C::GetRecord2 = 0x14059fc40
DBCache_Name::CancelCallback = 0x1403252e0
DBCache_NameCache::GetRecord = 0x1403717e0
DBCache_PetNameCache::GetRecord = 0x140893150
DBCache_Quest = 0x140a0f8f0
DBCache_RealmCache::GetRecord = 0x1403711a0
DBClient_OneToManyIndex::HotfixUpdateParentCallback = 0x140d525e0
DBClient_SortedGroupIndex::UpdateRecords = 0x1405d8960
DbCreatureCache_Unpack = 0x140f5efa0
DbGameObjectCache_GetInfoBlockById = 0x140336070
DbGameObjectCache_GetInfoBlockByIdInternal = 0x14029f080
DbPetition1Cache_GetInfoBlockById = 0x1403388e0
DeleteCriticalSection = 0x140d46580
DeleteInterfaceFiles = 0x140680c80
DialogFunc = 0x14000a660
DifficultyDB::GetRow = 0x140440dd0
DisplayQuestFailed = 0x140878e40
doexit = 0x140b19484
doexit$fin$0 = 0x140f43e67
Dx11DevRef = 0x1400e2c90
EnterCriticalSection = 0x140b3d270
EventIsButtonDown = 0x14002ef10
EventIsKeyDown = 0x14002f000
EventQueuePost = 0x140af5b90
EventRemoveTimer = 0x1400023a0
EventRemoveTimerSub = 0x14002f730
EventSetMouseMode = 0x1404d2270
EventSetTimer = 0x140002390
EventSetTimerSub = 0x14002f610
EventUnregister = 0x14002f9f0
exit = 0x140b19614
fclose = 0x140b20430
ferror = 0x140b202f0
FFX::SetEffect = 0x140034700
fgets = 0x140ee676c
fgets$fin$0 = 0x140f5811d
FindEmptySwapIndex = 0x1404ae0a0
FindFirstFileA = 0x140203060
floorf = 0x140b1cd8c
flsall = 0x140b29d60
FlsGetValue = 0x140b2616c
FlsSetValue = 0x140b2617c
fmod = 0x140b1fcb0
fmodf = 0x140b20e20
fnEnum = 0x1400ddbe0
fopen = 0x140b2067c
fprintf = 0x140b2075c
fputc = 0x140b1a198
fputs = 0x140b20c08
FrameScript::CreateTable = 0x140113f60
FrameScript::FillScriptMethodTable = 0x140312470
FrameScript::FindTable = 0x140113d60
FrameScript::GetParamValue = 0x14008aca0
FrameScript::GetTable = 0x140113d30
FrameScript::InvalidPtrCheck = 0x14016d9c0
FrameScript::IsCFunction = 0x140113550
FrameScript::objlen = 0x140113820
FrameScript::PushInteger = 0x1401139b0
FrameScript::PushThread = 0x140113d00
FrameScript::PushUserData = 0x140113ce0
FrameScript::RegisterFunction = 0x14003c4b0
FrameScript::setfield = 0x140114280
FrameScript::sub_5220B0 = 0x14011ca50
FrameScript::sub_522230 = 0x14011e2f0
FrameScript::sub_529170 = 0x1401277f0
FrameScript_Execute = 0x140040ba0
FrameScript_ExecuteBuffer = 0x14003d0a0
FrameScript_Flush = 0x140041670
FrameScript_GetContext = 0x14003c130
FrameScript_GetCurrentFunction = 0x14003c280
FrameScript_GetCurrentObject = 0x14003c160
FrameScript_GetErrorHandlerReference = 0x14003d260
FrameScript_Initialize = 0x14003e680
FrameScript_LoadAllLuaEnums = 0x1406d0180
FrameScript_LoadVariables = 0x140cde470
FrameScript_SetVariable = 0x1409267f0
FrameScript_SignalEvent = 0x140042740
FrameScript_UnregisterFunction = 0x14003c500
FrameTime::GetCurTimeMs = 0x14002fc60
FrameXML_CreateFrames = 0x140046420
FrameXML_RegisterDefault = 0x1404c1ce0
FrameXML_RegisterFactory = 0x140c88c60
fread = 0x140b202d0
fread_s = 0x140b20228
free = 0x140b1d368
FreeLibrary = 0x140178ce0
frexp = 0x140b1a2b0
FriendList::Destroy = 0x140eca710
FriendList::Initialize = 0x140a34da0
fseek = 0x140b23c38
ftell = 0x140b23e6c
fwrite = 0x140b23af4
GameClientCommands::Install = 0x14000a0f0
GameClientCommands::Uninstall = 0x1400096c0
GetAddonsCount = 0x140680aa0
GetBagAtIndex = 0x14082e710
GetBagItem = 0x1405e8570
GetBattlenetAllocator = 0x140bd91f0
GetChatMessageEx = 0x1407038c0
GetClickToMoveStruct = 0x1405515b0
GetComboPointsForGuid = 0x14054e950
GetComputerNameA = 0x14016d090
GetCurrentDifficultyID = 0x1404a7c30
GetCurrentProcess = 0x1401f78d0
GetCurrentProcessId = 0x1402011e0
GetCurrentProcessId_0 = 0x140ee5fdc
GetCurrentThreadId = 0x1402011d0
GetDiskFreeSpaceA = 0x140ee9ec0
getenv = 0x140b1d44c
GetFileVersionInfoA = 0x140b3a276
GetFileVersionInfoSizeA = 0x140b3a27c
GetGameTableValue = 0x140371a70
GetGUIDByKeyword = 0x140663760
gethostname = 0x140b72de4
GetIfTable = 0x140ee91aa
GetInstallLocation = 0x140a19940
GetLcidFromLangCountry = 0x140b32350
GetLcidFromLanguage = 0x140b323e8
GetMapDifficultyRec = 0x14073d8a0
GetModuleFileNameExW = 0x140b72d90
GetObjectPtr = 0x14047be70
GetPartyPetGUID = 0x1406e23c0
GetPendingCombatLogData = 0x1405beea0
GetPowerNameByIndex = 0x14042ead0
GetProcAddress = 0x140178cf0
GetQuestCacheRow = 0x140337480
GetQuestItemRewards = 0x140879350
GetRaidTargetIndexFromGuid = 0x1407344f0
GetShortPathNameW = 0x140914ce0
GetSocialInfoByGuid = 0x140a2ffc0
GetTickCount = 0x140bdf290
GetTimeString = 0x140704060
GetUnitFromName = 0x140665650
go_lock_hint = 0x140bd2f90
Grunt::ClientLink::ClientLink = 0x140f70960
Grunt::ClientLink::Disconnect = 0x140109640
GruntLogin::Connected = 0x140e022b0
GruntLogin::GetPinInfo = 0x140f48670
GruntLogin::GetVersionProof = 0x140a1fca0
GruntLogin::Init = 0x1400a9060
GruntLogin::ProveVersion = 0x14081e6b0
GruntLogin::ReportState = 0x140064b90
GruntLogin::SetPinInfo = 0x140001570
GuildGetGuildTabard = 0x140ea7680
GxDevice::GetCaps = 0x1400cfa80
GxDevWindow = 0x1400ce020
HandleClose2 = 0x140e080b0
HasPetSpell = 0x14083b090
HMAC::Prepare = 0x1400b9fc0
htonl = 0x1401713a0
htonl_0 = 0x140b72dba
htons = 0x140b72dc0
IEvtQueueCheckSyncKeyState = 0x1400332a0
ImmAssociateContext = 0x140b3a29a
ImmAssociateContextEx = 0x140b3a2a6
ImmGetCandidateListA = 0x140b3a2b2
ImmGetCompositionStringA = 0x140b3a294
ImmGetContext = 0x140b3a28e
ImmGetConversionStatus = 0x140b3a288
ImmNotifyIME = 0x140b3a2ac
ImmReleaseContext = 0x140b3a282
ImmSetConversionStatus = 0x140b3a2a0
inet_addr = 0x140b72dde
InitArenaInfo = 0x140415780
InitEquipmentManager = 0x1408c5f00
InitMovementGlobals = 0x1404cfc00
InitReputationInfo = 0x1408cc120
InitSomePacket = 0x1403af120
InputControlInitialize = 0x14065dda0
InterlockedDecrement = 0x140636f20
InternetSetOptionA = 0x140a865a0
ioctlsocket = 0x140b72e02
isalnum = 0x140b18b4c
isalpha = 0x140b187c4
iscntrl = 0x140b18cd8
isdigit = 0x140b18948
isgraph = 0x140b18c54
isleadbyte = 0x140b1c0b8
islower = 0x140b188c8
isprint = 0x140b18bd0
ispunct = 0x140b18acc
IsRootUNCName = 0x140f23cf4
isspace = 0x140b18a4c
IsTicketTextValid = 0x14003a5c0
IStockInitialize = 0x1406291b0
isupper = 0x140b18848
iswctype = 0x140b2b1d4
iswspace = 0x140b1c118
isxdigit = 0x140b189c8
ItemRecSparse_C::GetNonSparse = 0x140e98ad0
j__strtoui64 = 0x140bdcf80
j__wcsrtombs_helper = 0x140f24608
j_CGObject_C::ShouldRender = 0x140536420
j_CGUnit_C__CanAutoInteract = 0x140bb9500
j_CGxDevice::LogOpen = 0x1400ce640
j_ClientServices::Connection = 0x1404a09d0
j_FrameScript_GetContext = 0x1405fbdb0
j_free = 0x140e61700
j_j_FrameScript_GetContext = 0x1405fa1e0
j_j_free = 0x140a3f120
j_malloc = 0x140e616f0
j_nullsub_1 = 0x1409d7360
j_OsGetAsyncTimeMs = 0x140a1e070
j_SBigDel = 0x1407beaf0
j_SCmdGetBool = 0x140019f40
j_SMemFindNextBlock = 0x140d48e00
j_SMemGetHeapByCaller = 0x140483ce0
j_strtoul = 0x140bdcf50
j_unknown_libname_17 = 0x140c17950
j_unknown_libname_6 = 0x140b173a4
LangCountryEnumProc = 0x140b31f50
LanguageEnumProc = 0x140b32220
LcidFromHexString = 0x140b31d9c
ldexp = 0x140b1fe40
LeaveCriticalSection = 0x140c323a0
LfgDungeonsDB::GetRow = 0x140d3a660
listen = 0x140b72df6
LoadAddOnFileCount = 0x140682f00
LoadAddOns = 0x1406ea030
LoadBNetDll = 0x14096f6d0
LoadBNetDLLAndGetExports = 0x140687830
LoadGameCVarsCallback = 0x140659950
LoadPlacedFrames = 0x14066df70
LoadScriptFunctions = 0x1406d40f0
LoadSimpleBackgroundTexture = 0x1400120b0
localeconv = 0x140b20bd0
Login::IsLoggedOn = 0x140def534
Login::IsReconnect = 0x140d51af0
longjmp = 0x140b20a10
LootInitialize = 0x14068a5d0
lua_call = 0x140114680
lua_checkstack = 0x140112df0
lua_concat = 0x140114ae0
lua_error = 0x140114a90
lua_gc = 0x1401147d0
lua_getinfo = 0x140116e80
lua_getlocal = 0x140116130
lua_getstack = 0x140115fe0
lua_gettop = 0x140113030
lua_insert = 0x1401131a0
lua_isnumber = 0x140113580
lua_isstring = 0x1401135b0
lua_load = 0x140114770
lua_newstate = 0x14011c7b0
lua_newthread = 0x140112fe0
lua_pcall = 0x1401146e0
lua_pushboolean = 0x140113cb0
lua_pushcclosure = 0x140113b60
lua_pushfstring = 0x140113b10
lua_pushlstring = 0x1401139e0
lua_pushnil = 0x140113970
lua_pushnumber = 0x140113990
lua_pushstring = 0x140113a60
lua_pushvalue = 0x140113450
lua_rawset = 0x1401143f0
lua_rawseti = 0x140114300
lua_replace = 0x140113310
lua_setfenv = 0x1401145a0
lua_settable = 0x140114250
lua_settop = 0x140113060
lua_toboolean = 0x140113750
lua_tointeger = 0x1401136d0
lua_tolstring = 0x140113780
lua_tonumber = 0x140113690
lua_touserdata = 0x1401138a0
lua_type = 0x140113500
luaA_indexAcceptable = 0x140112c70
luaA_pushobject = 0x140112d40
LuaApi__G::collectgarbage = 0x14011b5a0
LuaApi__G::date = 0x14003b440
LuaApi__G::debugstack = 0x14003b9c0
LuaApi__G::forceinsecure = 0x14003aae0
LuaApi__G::getfenv = 0x14011b350
LuaApi__G::getmetatable = 0x14011b160
LuaApi__G::hooksecurefunc = 0x14003b020
LuaApi__G::issecurevariable = 0x14003a960
LuaApi__G::rawequal = 0x14011b470
LuaApi__G::scrub = 0x14003bcb0
LuaApi__G::securecall = 0x14003ab60
LuaApi__G::select = 0x14011b9f0
LuaApi__G::seterrorhandler = 0x14003b3b0
LuaApi__G::setfenv = 0x14011b3b0
LuaApi__G::setmetatable = 0x1400ae2f0
LuaApi__G::strconcat = 0x14003a910
LuaApi__G::strjoin = 0x14003a810
LuaApi__G::strsplit = 0x14003a700
LuaApi__G::strtrim = 0x14074b8e0
LuaApi__G::xpcall = 0x1405fa530
LuaApi_coroutine::create = 0x1403a9ce0
LuaApi_coroutine::resume = 0x14011bf90
LuaApi_coroutine::running = 0x14011c190
LuaApi_coroutine::status = 0x14011be20
LuaApi_math::exp = 0x140112730
LuaApi_math::modf = 0x1407386f0
LuaApi_string::byte = 0x140119300
LuaApi_string::char = 0x140119410
LuaApi_string::gmatch = 0x1401eb430
LuaApi_string::gsub = 0x14011afb0
LuaApi_string::lower = 0x140119100
LuaApi_table::getn = 0x140117fc0
LuaApi_table::insert = 0x140118040
LuaApi_table::maxn = 0x140117f20
LuaApi_table::sort = 0x140118a20
luaC_linkupval = 0x140125990
luaD_pcall = 0x14011e190
luaD_rawrunprotected = 0x14011cbb0
luaG_concaterror = 0x14011dfc0
luaH_new = 0x1401262a0
luaH_setnum = 0x140126610
luaL_error = 0x140114eb0
luaL_loadbuffer = 0x140115890
luaL_ref = 0x1401154c0
luaL_unref = 0x1401156c0
luaM_initPool = 0x1401174d0
luaM_realloc_ = 0x1401278b0
luaM_reallocPool = 0x140c7e630
luaopen_base = 0x14011c360
luaopen_bit = 0x140117d60
luaopen_math = 0x140112c00
luaopen_table = 0x140118b50
luaS_newlstr = 0x14011e450
luaV_concat = 0x14011f860
luaV_tonumber = 0x14011e6a0
luaV_tostring = 0x14011e710
luaZ_openspace = 0x140127810
M2Cache = 0x1401694d0
malloc = 0x140b1d2b0
MapRec::CanToggleDifficulty = 0x140ea2160
mbrlen = 0x140f2483c
mbstowcs = 0x140f24a6c
mbtowc = 0x140b38188
MD5Final = 0x140207bb0
MD5Init = 0x140207270
MD5Update = 0x140207ae0
memchr = 0x140b2088c
memcmp = 0x140b186e0
memcpy_s = 0x140b2e9e4
memmove = 0x140b16f50
memset = 0x140b17c20
MirrorInitialize = 0x1404807c0
MissileCancelHandler = 0x140501959
modf = 0x140b1fd7c
Module32First = 0x140b39e3c
Module32Next = 0x140b39e36
MovementAddToTransport = 0x1404fccc0
MovementDestroy = 0x1404d4330
MovementGetGlobals = 0x1404fc660
MovementGetLastUpdateTime = 0x1404c7f90
MovementGlobalsGetField_12C = 0x1404c8270
MovementGlobalsSetField_130 = 0x140f67c30
MovementInit = 0x1400029b0
NDCToDDCHeight = 0x14001e3f0
NetClient::CantConnect = 0x140a19be0
NetClient::Connect = 0x1407fb8d0
NetClient::Connected = 0x140a19b20
NetClient::Disconnect = 0x140a29c60
NetClient::Disconnected = 0x140a19b80
NetClient::GetNetStats = 0x1404735c0
NetClient::HandleData = 0x140394920
NetClient::HandleDisconnect = 0x1403bfcb0
NetClient::Send = 0x140476470
NetClient::WCConnected = 0x1404733b0
NetEventQueue::AddEvent = 0x1404776c0
ntohs = 0x140b72dc6
ObjectMgrClient::Init = 0x14047ea10
OnChar = 0x14022e260
OnUpdateEnchantments = 0x140543240
OnUpdateGuildTimeStamp = 0x140067f40
OnUpdateInventoryComponent = 0x1404e2610
OnUpdatePlayerHairColor = 0x1404a4f50
OnUpdatePlayerHairStyle = 0x1404a9830
OnUpdatePlayerSkinID = 0x1404a5120
OnUpdateStackCount = 0x140ad1f30
OpenFileMappingA = 0x1401b7360
OsDeleteFile = 0x140a2b7a0
OsGetAsyncTimeClocks = 0x140170300
OsGetAsyncTimeMs = 0x140170290
OsGetProcessorCount = 0x14016e370
OsGetProcessorFeatures = 0x14016e350
OsNetAddrToStr = 0x140175db0
OsRemoveDirectoryRecurse = 0x140d95510
OsSecureRandom = 0x140175570
OsSleep = 0x140e7d840
OsTlsGetValue = 0x1401722d0
OsWriteFile = 0x14016e620
PacketInit_CMSG_TRADE_CANCEL = 0x1403c1d20
PendingSpellCastData::PendingSpellCastData = 0x1404353e0
PetStablesClose = 0x14081e2a0
PH_SMSG_CHAR_ENUM = 0x140a1a7e0
PH_SMSG_PET_MODE = 0x140c2fdc0
PH_SMSG_PLAYED_TIME = 0x1404a4ed0
PlayerClientPortGraveyard::PlayerClientPortGraveyard = 0x1403ae480
PlayerNameCreate = 0x140aaf740
PlayerNameInitialize = 0x140869280
PlayerNameTriggerColorUpdate = 0x1403637d0
PlayerNameTriggerNameRegenerate = 0x140363810
PlayerRequestCategoryCooldowns:::PlayerRequestCategoryCooldowns = 0x1403bf7f0
PlayerUsedFollow:::PlayerUsedFollow = 0x1403f38c0
PlayerUsedFollow::PlayerUsedFollow = 0x1403c1580
Process = 0x140a37420
Process32FirstW = 0x140b39e12
Process32NextW = 0x140b39e0c
ProcessSoundKitObjectDeleteList = 0x1401cdf00
qsort = 0x140b17dd0
raise = 0x140b19cc8
raise$fin$0 = 0x140f43ea3
rand = 0x140b1ffc4
realloc = 0x140b20688
RealmConnection::HandleAuthChallenge = 0x140a1a100
RealmConnection::PollNet = 0x1401e9a20
RealmListRegisterScriptFunctions = 0x14065f0e0
recv = 0x140b72dd8
RegisterSharedScriptFunctions = 0x140890540
RegisterSimpleFrameScriptMethods = 0x140e04150
Return_False = 0x14087ae30
Return_True = 0x140961d90
Returns_True = 0x140d9c2e0
RSA::DecryptData = 0x14007f5c0
RtlLookupFunctionEntry = 0x140b39e30
RtlPcToFileHeader = 0x140ee91b0
RtlUnwindEx = 0x140b39e42
RtlVirtualUnwind = 0x140b39e2a
SBigAdd = 0x140ad8920
SBigAdd_0 = 0x140ad6b20
SBigBitLen = 0x140a42c20
SBigCompare = 0x140e968d0
SBigCompare_0 = 0x140e96780
SBigDel = 0x140e983a0
SBigFromBinary = 0x140e97380
SBigFromBinary_0 = 0x140ad7b20
SBigFromUnsigned = 0x140ad8988
SBigMul = 0x140ad8f90
SBigNew = 0x140e97a00
SBigPowMod = 0x140e98710
SBigShl_0 = 0x140ad79d0
SBigShr_0 = 0x140e96f60
SBigSub = 0x140ad898c
SBigSub_0 = 0x140ad7550
SBigToBinaryBuffer = 0x140e97a60
SCmdGetBool = 0x140205980
SCmdGetNum = 0x1402056b0
SCmdGetString = 0x140205720
SCmdProcess = 0x140205ac0
SCmdProcessCommandLine = 0x1409e6fa7
SCmdRegisterArgList = 0x140205c20
SCrcBuffer = 0x140e964e0
SCrcBuffer_0 = 0x140e96450
SCreateThread = 0x140201900
SCritSect::SCritSect = 0x1401fc2c0
SDBItemSubclassInitialize = 0x140339f90
SE3::CleanUpFMODGameSystem = 0x1401c56c0
SE3::Init = 0x1401d7440
SE3::Log_Init = 0x1401dd680
SE3::Log_Write = 0x1401dd8d0
SE3::ProcessCombinableSounds = 0x1401d64f0
SE3::Set3DPosition = 0x1401c9c40
SE3::SetDeviceChangeCallback = 0x1401ca040
SE3::StopOrFadeOut = 0x1401c8da0
SE3::StopSound = 0x1401c9000
SE3SoundKitProperties__ResetToDefaults = 0x1401c6d70
SecureRandom::Seed = 0x1401e07b0
select = 0x140b72e0e
send = 0x140b72e14
SendChatMessage = 0x140703b90
SendErrorLog = 0x14031ff60
SendMovementUpdate = 0x140628ec0
SErrCatchUnhandledExceptions = 0x140204b50
SErrDisplayError = 0x140204300
SErrGetDumpLastPath = 0x140202340
SErrGetErrorStr = 0x14053a010
SErrGetErrorStrW = 0x140202170
SErrGetLastError = 0x1401a3c50
SErrGetLogLastPath = 0x1402022b0
SErrGetProgramState = 0x140202260
SErrIsDisplayingError = 0x140202220
SErrRegisterHandler = 0x140201ea0
SErrReportNamedResourceLeak = 0x140204630
SErrSetFullDump = 0x140769b20
SErrSetLastError = 0x140202270
SErrSetLogCallback = 0x140534cd0
SErrSetLogTitleString = 0x1403ee530
ServerConnection::sub_BB0C10 = 0x140a03f70
ServerLink::CMD_GRUNT_PROVESESSION = 0x140408660
SetAccountName = 0x140a2bcc0
SetClientCacheVersion = 0x140bf2f00
SetGossipObjectGUID = 0x140856010
setjmp = 0x140b20960
SetTaintLogCallback = 0x1406f80a0
SetupDiEnumDeviceInfo = 0x1403a4df0
SetupDiGetDeviceInterfaceDetailA = 0x140a80570
SetupTextureHandles = 0x14035fc40
SEvent::Reset = 0x1401fc400
SEvent::Set = 0x1401fc3f0
SEvtUnregisterType = 0x14020d1d0
SFile::Destroy = 0x14098fdd0
SFile::EnableDirectAccess = 0x140db0750
SFile::EnableHash = 0x14009b450
SFile::GetDataPath = 0x14082a110
SFile::GetErrorDetails = 0x140349f90
SFile::Initialize = 0x1405e5732
SFile::IsStreamingMode = 0x140244a50
SFile::RebuildHash = 0x14001abe0
SFile::SetBuildToReport = 0x1404a6184
SFile::SetReadFatal = 0x140342b70
SFile::ShutdownStreaming = 0x140131330
SFileAuthenticateArchiveEx = 0x140f8a830
SFileLoadFileEx = 0x14032b0c0
SFileOpenArchive = 0x1403a6640
SGetCurrentThreadPriority = 0x1402011f0
SGetThreadName = 0x140201300
SHA1::Final = 0x1408a8b10
SHA1::Init = 0x140a0c210
SHA1::Prepare = 0x140f78230
SHA1::Update = 0x140d8d630
SHA1Broken::UpdateInternal = 0x140afc060
shortsort = 0x140b17d10
SI3::Init = 0x140649140
SI3::InitAmbienceFlavor = 0x14090d090
SI3::OnFocusChanged = 0x140648c90
SI3::PlayHitSound = 0x1404a5e80
SI3::PlayItemSound = 0x1404971f0
SI3::PlayItemSound2 = 0x140648b80
SI3::PlayMissedSound = 0x140752d30
SI3::PlayParrySound = 0x1406502d0
SI3::PlayUISound = 0x140647f20
SI3::RegisterCVars = 0x140651900
SI3::SetWeatherKitID = 0x140a5af40
SI3::ShutDownAmbienceFlavor = 0x14064c400
SI3::ShutdownZoneSoundsHandler = 0x1406570d0
SI3::StopZoneAmbience = 0x140f6d930
SI3__StopZoneAmbience = 0x140649bd0
signal = 0x140b19a08
Sleep = 0x14016cdd0
SLogClose = 0x14020a220
SLogCreate = 0x14020a8c0
SLogDestroy = 0x14020a9d0
SLogFlush = 0x14020a330
SLogFlushAll = 0x14020a3d0
SLogVWrite = 0x14020ab50
SLogWrite = 0x14020acf0
SMemAlign = 0x1401fbd80
SMemAlloc = 0x1401fbb30
SMemDumpState = 0x1406d72b0
SMemFindNextBlock = 0x140246210
SMemFree = 0x1401fb6e0
SMemFreeRainyDayBlock = 0x1401fbab0
SMemHeapCreate = 0x1407425c0
SMemIsValidPointer = 0x1401fa200
SMemReAlloc = 0x1401fbc10
SMemSetDebugFlags = 0x1401fa0b0
SMemSetLowMemHandlerFunction = 0x1407bfe14
SMsgGetDefaultWindow = 0x1409620d0
SMutex::Release = 0x1401fc550
SndInterfaceSetGlueMusic = 0x14064f9f0
SockAddrPrinter::SockAddrPrinter = 0x140734b40
socket = 0x140b72df0
Spell_C::GetItemCooldown = 0x140447400
Spell_C::GetSpellRange = 0x14049d270
Spell_C::HandleTerrainClick = 0x14058fad2
Spell_C::Spell_C = 0x14035a370
Spell_C_BeginCast = 0x14044efb0
Spell_C_BeginCastWrap = 0x14044faa0
Spell_C_CastFinished = 0x14045fc80
Spell_C_CastSpell = 0x14045e8a0
Spell_C_ClearCooldowns = 0x14042e980
Spell_C_EncodeSequenceIntoMissileTrajectory = 0x14042eb10
Spell_C_EndCast = 0x1404a84b0
Spell_C_EndCastWrap = 0x1404614fb
Spell_C_GetAutoRepeatingSpell = 0x14042ea20
Spell_C_GetPendingSpellCast = 0x1405496c0
Spell_C_GetSpellCooldown = 0x14042d5c0
Spell_C_HaveEquippedSpellItems = 0x14044eda0
Spell_C_HaveSpellTokens = 0x14044e9f0
Spell_C_IsUsableAction = 0x140454b40
Spell_C_ModifyCategoryRecovery = 0x1407ffdd0
Spell_C_ModifySpellValue = 0x1404500a0
Spell_C_StartSpellCooldown = 0x140451530
Spell_C_StopTargeting = 0x14043bc10
SpellMatchesSpellClass = 0x1404496f0
SpellRec::HasAura = 0x140ea21b0
SpellRec::sub_7E6960 = 0x14042c6d0
splitexp = 0x140b1d990
splitexp_0 = 0x140b1ded0
splitexp_1 = 0x140b1e888
sprintf = 0x140b180c8
sqrt = 0x140ee5d5c
sqrtf = 0x140b1cbd8
SRegLoadString = 0x1402064c0
SRegLoadValue = 0x140206610
SRegSaveString = 0x1402066a0
SRegSaveValue = 0x140206760
SRgnClear = 0x1401b0520
SRgnCombineRectf = 0x14020b740
SRgnDelete = 0x14020bfc0
SRgnGetBoundingRectf = 0x14020b9e0
SRgnGetRectsi = 0x140ce3620
SRP6_Client::BeginAuthentication = 0x14038db00
sscanf = 0x140b1d560
SSemaphore::Signal = 0x1401fc470
SSetCurrentThreadPriority = 0x140201210
SSignatureVerify = 0x1401ca470
SSignatureVerifyStream_Begin = 0x140a37e10
SSignatureVerifyStream_Finish = 0x140a37fa0
SSignatureVerifyStream_GetSignatureLength = 0x1405f89a0
SSignatureVerifyStream_ProvideData = 0x140a37ec0
SStrPrintf = 0x140339350
SStrStrUTF8I = 0x1401fe100
SSyncObject::Close = 0x1401fc850
SSyncObject::SSyncObject = 0x14059ee80
SSyncObject::Wait = 0x1401fc370
start = 0x140b1a098
StartAddress = 0x1401fefb0
StormCallService = 0x14020ce10
StormDestroy = 0x140506040
StormGetInstance = 0x14020ad70
StormGetOption = 0x1402067b0
StormInitialize = 0x140406690
StormSetOption = 0x1402068b0
strcat_s = 0x140b31c88
strchr = 0x140b187a8
strcmp = 0x140b26670
strcoll = 0x140b20bc8
strcpy_s = 0x140b29e9c
strcspn = 0x140b1d778
Streaming::IsDataReady = 0x140349d40
Streaming::IsDisabled = 0x1409ac8c2
Streaming::IsManifestReady = 0x1404bc390
strftime = 0x140b1c054
StringToGUID = 0x14003ddc0
strlen = 0x140b27f80
strncat = 0x140b1d5e0
strncmp = 0x140b173c0
strncpy = 0x140b1d820
strncpy_s = 0x140b2ea7c
strnlen = 0x140b29f00
strpbrk = 0x140b208a8
strrchr = 0x140b16eb4
strspn = 0x140ee61cc
strtod = 0x140b192ac
strtok = 0x140b1a0ac
strtol = 0x140b17788
strtoul = 0x140b177b8
System_Mopaq::SectorReadHandler::InitializeChecksumTable = 0x140a16020
System_Mopaq::SectorReadHandler::ReadAndDecompressData = 0x140a1cf20
System_Mopaq::SectorReadHandler::ReadData = 0x140a2bf20
System_SComp::Decompress = 0x140230290
tan_piby4 = 0x140b1e3b8
TestDefaultLanguage = 0x140b31ec0
TextBlockCreate = 0x1401a8fc0
TextBlockGetFontPtr = 0x1401f5af0
TextureCacheDestroyTexture = 0x140222330
TextureCacheGetInfo = 0x140221ff0
TextureCreateSolid = 0x1401a6b60
TextureRelease = 0x1401a1d40
Thread32First = 0x140b39e24
Thread32Next = 0x140b39e1e
TimerFunc = 0x1401c15d9
TlsAlloc = 0x1401758b0
TlsCallback_0 = 0x140eea1a0
TlsFree = 0x1401758c0
TlsGetValue = 0x1401758d0
TlsSetValue = 0x1401758e0
tolower = 0x140b182b8
TopLevelExceptionFilter = 0x140204770
toupper = 0x140b1d290
towlower = 0x140ee55b8
Trade_C::CancelTrade = 0x1407b65b0
TranslateName = 0x140b31d04
TSHashTable_DBCache_CreatureStats_C::InternalNewNode = 0x140333c20
UnitCombatLogInvalidateName = 0x1405bec60
UnitF54::GetVehicleSeatCount = 0x140638890
UnitF54::sub_8E9980 = 0x140f6cf10
UnitF54::sub_8EA730 = 0x140638290
UnitF58::sub_8EDE90 = 0x1405e4f00
UnitIDtoGUIDWrap = 0x140665610
UnloadScriptFunctions = 0x1406d3e70
UpdateDisplayInfo_Possible = 0x14044b2d0
UpdateGameTime = 0x1403523d0
UpdateTime = 0x140356ac0
UseItem = 0x14054afa0
UserClientConnectToFailed:::UserClientConnectToFailed = 0x1403dcc40
UserClientLoadingScreenNotify::UserClientLoadingScreenNotify = 0x1403a0ba0
UserRouterClientLogDisconnect::UserRouterClientLogDisconnect = 0x14030c980
ValidateFormatMonitor = 0x1402297c0
VehicleAimGetNormPower = 0x140659e40
VerQueryValueA = 0x140b3a270
VoiceSessionSetTalkerMuted = 0x14035daf0
vscan_fn = 0x140b1d4b8
vsprintf_s = 0x140b22408
Warden::ModuleCache = 0x140357970
Warden::ShutdownAndUnload = 0x140357cf0
Warden::StateLoad = 0x140204f50
Warden::UnloadModule = 0x140a1c530
WardenZlibDecompress = 0x140d41030
wcscat_s = 0x140b28028
wcschr = 0x140ee61ac
wcscpy_s = 0x140b2819c
wcslen = 0x140b28180
wcsncmp = 0x140ee5c08
wcsncpy = 0x140ee6c98
wcsncpy_s = 0x140b280b0
wcsnlen = 0x140ee8a34
wcspbrk = 0x140b18694
wcsrchr = 0x140b21460
wctomb_s = 0x140b36d18
WeaponTrailsInitialize = 0x140362c50
WeaponTrailsShutdown = 0x140db46d0
WGUID_FromString = 0x140a07230
WGUID_ToString = 0x140a08a00
WinMain = 0x140018e90
WinVerifyTrust = 0x14001874c
World::GetActiveSceneTimeMs = 0x1409623e0
World::GetM2Scene = 0x140960dd0
World::Initialize = 0x1401b94d0
World::ObjectSetMoveable = 0x1409611d0
World::ObjectUpdate = 0x140752bd0
World::Preload = 0x1409622a0
World::QueryMapId = 0x140960f90
World::QueryObjectLiquid = 0x1409610c0
WorldTextShutdown = 0x140e09430
WowClientDB2::CancelCallback = 0x1404b7340
WowClientDB2::ItemRec_C::GetRow = 0x140386e50
WowClientDB2::ItemRecSparse_C::GetRecord = 0x14036a680
WowClientDB2::SceneScriptPackageMemberRec_C::GetRow = 0x140318350
WowClientDB2::SceneScriptRec_C::GetRow = 0x14031c810
WowClientDB2_Base::LoadRecord = 0x140d46040
WowClientDB::SpellRec::GetRecord = 0x1404407f0
WowClientDB_Common::Load = 0x14034a4a0
WowClientDestroy = 0x1400757d0
WowConnection::Disconnect = 0x140a03070
WowConnection::SetEncryptionKey = 0x1401f2960
WowSysMessageOutput::Initialize = 0x140017960
WowTime::AddDays = 0x140a0f9e0
WowTime::GetHourAndMinutes = 0x140a0f140
WowTime::WowEncodeTime = 0x140a0f530
WowTime::WowGetTimeString = 0x140a0fdf0
wparse_cmdline = 0x140b28604
write_char = 0x140b268b0
write_char_0 = 0x140b35070
write_multi_char = 0x140b32914
write_multi_char_0 = 0x140b350a8
WSAAsyncGetHostByName = 0x140b72e32
WSACancelAsyncRequest = 0x140b72e2c
WSACleanup = 0x140a060c0
WSACleanup_0 = 0x140b72e26
WSAGetLastError = 0x1401757b0
WSAGetLastError_0 = 0x140b72dcc
WSAStartup = 0x140b72dea
xtoa = 0x140b22f88
xtoa_s = 0x140b38710
```

^ Lots will be wrong as this is a diff of a diff of a diff of a... and each time some matches are not 100% confident.

x64 Scripts:


```
Script_AbandonQuest = 0x887760
Script_AbandonSkill = 0x8b9ac0
Script_AcceptAreaSpiritHeal = 0x6f70c0
Script_AcceptBattlefieldPort = 0x784f80
Script_AcceptChangedOptionWarnings = 0x38ba50
Script_AcceptContest = 0x38b1b0
Script_AcceptDuel = 0x8fdfe0
Script_AcceptGroup = 0x76c2e0
Script_AcceptGuild = 0x6d8810
Script_AcceptLevelGrant = 0x6e5980
Script_AcceptProposal = 0x8a5b00
Script_AcceptQuest = 0x876170
Script_AcceptResurrect = 0x6d8680
Script_AcceptScanning = 0x38b1a0
Script_AcceptSockets = 0x8fc760
Script_AcceptSpellConfirmationPrompt = 0x45eb70
Script_AcceptTerminationWithoutNotice = 0x38b190
Script_AcceptTrade = 0x81ee10
Script_AcceptXPLoss = 0x6d95f0
Script_AccountMsg_GetBody = 0x7f8930
Script_AccountMsg_GetHeaderPriority = 0x7f8860
Script_AccountMsg_GetHeaderSubject = 0x7f8780
Script_AccountMsg_GetIndexHighestPriorityUnreadMsg = 0x7f8c20
Script_AccountMsg_GetIndexNextUnreadMsg = 0x7f8cd0
Script_AccountMsg_GetNumTotalMsgs = 0x7f8740
Script_AccountMsg_GetNumUnreadMsgs = 0x7f8b70
Script_AccountMsg_GetNumUnreadUrgentMsgs = 0x7f8bd0
Script_AccountMsg_LoadBody = 0x7f9a80
Script_AccountMsg_LoadHeaders = 0x7f9a50
Script_AccountMsg_SetMsgRead = 0x7f9b90
Script_AcknowledgeAutoAcceptQuest = 0x874660
Script_AcknowledgeSurvey = 0x768fa0
Script_ActionHasRange = 0x800190
Script_AddAutoQuestPopUp = 0x87ed80
Script_AddChatWindowChannel = 0x70a070
Script_AddChatWindowMessages = 0x7046c0
Script_AddFriend = 0xa2f9a0
Script_AddIgnore = 0xa32d90
Script_AddMute = 0xa32dc0
Script_AddOrDelIgnore = 0xa32d30
Script_AddOrDelMute = 0xa32d60
Script_AddOrRemoveFriend = 0xa328c0
Script_AddQuestWatch = 0x887b50
Script_AddTrackedAchievement = 0x8f0a00
Script_AddTradeMoney = 0x81eee0
Script_Ambiguate = 0x6df260
Script_AntiAliasingSupported = 0x7f7160
Script_ApplyBarberShopStyle = 0x736eb0
Script_ApplyTransmogrifications = 0x8d5010
Script_ArchaeologyGetIconInfo = 0x816c50
Script_ArchaeologyMapUpdateAll = 0x81c790
Script_ArcheologyGetVisibleBlobID = 0x816bf0
Script_AreAccountAchievementsHidden = 0x6db2d0
Script_AreTalentsLocked = 0x7e4040
Script_AscendStop = 0x65cc50
Script_AssistUnit = 0x6eea40
Script_AttackTarget = 0x6d8050
Script_AttemptFastLogin = 0x38b1c0
Script_AutoChooseCurrentGraphicsSetting = 0x7f7ae0
Script_AutoEquipCursorItem = 0x6d80c0
Script_AutoLootMailItem = 0x8d9b90
Script_AutoStoreGuildBankItem = 0x858fd0
Script_BankButtonIDToInvSlotID = 0x8fd120
Script_BarberShopReset = 0x736ed0
Script_BattlefieldMgrEntryInviteResponse = 0x780f00
Script_BattlefieldMgrExitRequest = 0x780ff0
Script_BattlefieldMgrQueueInviteResponse = 0x780fb0
Script_BattlefieldMgrQueueRequest = 0x780f40
Script_BeginTrade = 0x6d2810
Script_BindEnchant = 0x6f79e0
Script_BNAcceptFriendInvite = 0x73f520
Script_BNCheckBattleTagInviteToGuildMember = 0x73fc20
Script_BNCheckBattleTagInviteToUnit = 0x743b40
Script_BNConnected = 0x73cc40
Script_BNCreateConversation = 0x748a90
Script_BNDeclineFriendInvite = 0x73f590
Script_BNFeaturesEnabled = 0x73cd00
Script_BNFeaturesEnabledAndConnected = 0x73cc80
Script_BNGetBlockedInfo = 0x74df50
Script_BNGetBlockedToonInfo = 0x743750
Script_BNGetConversationInfo = 0x741dd0
Script_BNGetConversationMemberInfo = 0x74d8c0
Script_BNGetCustomMessageTable = 0x748640
Script_BNGetFOFInfo = 0x74a6a0
Script_BNGetFriendIndex = 0x73fb50
Script_BNGetFriendInfo = 0x74f930
Script_BNGetFriendInfoByID = 0x74f9d0
Script_BNGetFriendInviteInfo = 0x74a560
Script_BNGetFriendToonInfo = 0x749620
Script_BNGetInfo = 0x7475d0
Script_BNGetMatureLanguageFilter = 0x7421f0
Script_BNGetMaxNumConversations = 0x73cc20
Script_BNGetMaxPlayersInConversation = 0x73cd50
Script_BNGetNumBlocked = 0x7432e0
Script_BNGetNumBlockedToons = 0x743660
Script_BNGetNumConversationMembers = 0x73f740
Script_BNGetNumFOF = 0x741fd0
Script_BNGetNumFriendInvites = 0x73f450
Script_BNGetNumFriends = 0x7477e0
Script_BNGetNumFriendToons = 0x747c50
Script_BNGetSelectedBlock = 0x7435a0
Script_BNGetSelectedFriend = 0x73fab0
Script_BNGetSelectedToonBlock = 0x743a70
Script_BNGetToonInfo = 0x749890
Script_BNInviteFriend = 0x73cda0
Script_BNInviteToConversation = 0x748d20
Script_BNIsBlocked = 0x741e70
Script_BNIsFriend = 0x7423f0
Script_BNIsFriendConversationValid = 0x748f40
Script_BNIsSelf = 0x742370
Script_BNIsToonBlocked = 0x741f20
Script_BNLeaveConversation = 0x73f670
Script_BNListConversation = 0x74dab0
Script_BNRemoveFriend = 0x73f2c0
Script_BNReportFriendInvite = 0x73f600
Script_BNReportPlayer = 0x73f860
Script_BNRequestFOFInfo = 0x74e070
Script_BNSendConversationMessage = 0x741c70
Script_BNSendFriendInvite = 0x744b30
Script_BNSendFriendInviteByID = 0x7484b0
Script_BNSendGameData = 0x748820
Script_BNSendSoR = 0x747ab0
Script_BNSendVerifiedBattleTagInvite = 0x742470
Script_BNSendWhisper = 0x74d6f0
Script_BNSetAFK = 0x7443e0
Script_BNSetBlocked = 0x7433d0
Script_BNSetCustomMessage = 0x744580
Script_BNSetDND = 0x7444b0
Script_BNSetFocus = 0x744740
Script_BNSetFriendNote = 0x73f340
Script_BNSetMatureLanguageFilter = 0x7420d0
Script_BNSetSelectedBlock = 0x7434d0
Script_BNSetSelectedFriend = 0x73f9f0
Script_BNSetSelectedToonBlock = 0x743990
Script_BNSetToonBlocked = 0x743880
Script_BNSummonFriendByIndex = 0x747920
Script_BNTokenFindName = 0x74a230
Script_BreakUpLargeNumbers = 0x68f9b0
Script_BuybackItem = 0x86df20
Script_BuyGuildBankTab = 0x8578a0
Script_BuyGuildCharter = 0x91bce0
Script_BuyMerchantItem = 0x86fe30
Script_BuyReagentBank = 0x8fd680
Script_BuyTrainerService = 0x8b71b0
Script_CalculateAuctionDeposit = 0x907da0
Script_CalendarAddEvent = 0x898bf0
Script_CalendarCanAddEvent = 0x8945d0
Script_CalendarCanSendInvite = 0x894560
Script_CalendarCloseEvent = 0x893e30
Script_CalendarContextDeselectEvent = 0x896920
Script_CalendarContextEventCanComplain = 0x89c530
Script_CalendarContextEventCanEdit = 0x89c770
Script_CalendarContextEventCanRemove = 0x89c870
Script_CalendarContextEventClipboard = 0x893ec0
Script_CalendarContextEventComplain = 0x89c670
Script_CalendarContextEventCopy = 0x89c360
Script_CalendarContextEventGetCalendarType = 0x89c970
Script_CalendarContextEventPaste = 0x898d60
Script_CalendarContextEventRemove = 0x89c190
Script_CalendarContextEventSignUp = 0x89c090
Script_CalendarContextGetEventIndex = 0x896950
Script_CalendarContextInviteAvailable = 0x89bb10
Script_CalendarContextInviteDecline = 0x89be20
Script_CalendarContextInviteIsPending = 0x89b650
Script_CalendarContextInviteModeratorStatus = 0x89b760
Script_CalendarContextInviteRemove = 0x89bf90
Script_CalendarContextInviteStatus = 0x89b8a0
Script_CalendarContextInviteTentative = 0x89bc80
Script_CalendarContextInviteType = 0x89b9c0
Script_CalendarContextSelectEvent = 0x896860
Script_CalendarDefaultGuildFilter = 0x898c30
Script_CalendarEventAvailable = 0x898de0
Script_CalendarEventCanEdit = 0x894450
Script_CalendarEventCanModerate = 0x894250
Script_CalendarEventClearAutoApprove = 0x897590
Script_CalendarEventClearLocked = 0x8974f0
Script_CalendarEventClearModerator = 0x8941c0
Script_CalendarEventDecline = 0x898e20
Script_CalendarEventGetCalendarType = 0x8944b0
Script_CalendarEventGetInvite = 0x898970
Script_CalendarEventGetInviteResponseTime = 0x896650
Script_CalendarEventGetInviteSortCriterion = 0x894010
Script_CalendarEventGetNumInvites = 0x893e50
Script_CalendarEventGetRepeatOptions = 0x8943b0
Script_CalendarEventGetSelectedInvite = 0x8975e0
Script_CalendarEventGetStatusOptions = 0x896b20
Script_CalendarEventGetTextures = 0x898e50
Script_CalendarEventGetTypes = 0x8942c0
Script_CalendarEventGetTypesDisplayOrdered = 0x894330
Script_CalendarEventHasPendingInvite = 0x89a010
Script_CalendarEventHaveSettingsChanged = 0x894410
Script_CalendarEventInvite = 0x898d30
Script_CalendarEventIsModerator = 0x894210
Script_CalendarEventRemoveInvite = 0x896ad0
Script_CalendarEventSelectInvite = 0x894500
Script_CalendarEventSetAutoApprove = 0x897540
Script_CalendarEventSetDate = 0x896f50
Script_CalendarEventSetDescription = 0x896d40
Script_CalendarEventSetLocked = 0x8974a0
Script_CalendarEventSetLockoutDate = 0x8971d0
Script_CalendarEventSetLockoutTime = 0x897330
Script_CalendarEventSetModerator = 0x894160
Script_CalendarEventSetRepeatOption = 0x896e50
Script_CalendarEventSetSize = 0x896ed0
Script_CalendarEventSetStatus = 0x8940e0
Script_CalendarEventSetTextureID = 0x897450
Script_CalendarEventSetTime = 0x8970b0
Script_CalendarEventSetTitle = 0x896cb0
Script_CalendarEventSetType = 0x896dd0
Script_CalendarEventSignUp = 0x898e40
Script_CalendarEventSortInvites = 0x893ee0
Script_CalendarEventTentative = 0x898e00
Script_CalendarGetAbsMonth = 0x895e50
Script_CalendarGetDate = 0x893b20
Script_CalendarGetDayEvent = 0x8a0a80
Script_CalendarGetDayEventSequenceInfo = 0x8960f0
Script_CalendarGetEventIndex = 0x8964d0
Script_CalendarGetEventInfo = 0x899910
Script_CalendarGetFirstPendingInvite = 0x896230
Script_CalendarGetGuildEventInfo = 0x8a0ed0
Script_CalendarGetGuildEventSelectionInfo = 0x8962e0
Script_CalendarGetHolidayInfo = 0x8a1110
Script_CalendarGetMaxCreateDate = 0x893d90
Script_CalendarGetMaxDate = 0x893c30
Script_CalendarGetMinDate = 0x893ba0
Script_CalendarGetMinHistoryDate = 0x893cc0
Script_CalendarGetMonth = 0x895cc0
Script_CalendarGetMonthNames = 0x893a40
Script_CalendarGetNumDayEvents = 0x896020
Script_CalendarGetNumGuildEvents = 0x8962c0
Script_CalendarGetNumPendingInvites = 0x899f10
Script_CalendarGetRaidInfo = 0x898740
Script_CalendarGetWeekdayNames = 0x893ab0
Script_CalendarIsActionPending = 0x894640
Script_CalendarMassInviteGuild = 0x899f40
Script_CalendarNewEvent = 0x898c20
Script_CalendarNewGuildAnnouncement = 0x899ff0
Script_CalendarNewGuildEvent = 0x89a000
Script_CalendarOpenEvent = 0x896410
Script_CalendarRemoveEvent = 0x8967f0
Script_CalendarSetAbsMonth = 0x8a3ad0
Script_CalendarSetMonth = 0x8986f0
Script_CalendarUpdateEvent = 0x898d00
Script_CallCompanion = 0x7510f0
Script_CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart = 0x65d4f0
Script_CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop = 0x65d570
Script_CameraZoomIn = 0x678eb0
Script_CameraZoomOut = 0x678f30
Script_CanAbandonQuest = 0x885900
Script_CanAlterSkin = 0x7357d0
Script_CanBeRaidTarget = 0x735400
Script_CanCancelAuction = 0x904b30
Script_CanCancelScene = 0x6595e0
Script_CancelAreaSpiritHeal = 0x6eec30
Script_CancelAuction = 0x904c00
Script_CancelBarberShop = 0x736ec0
Script_CancelDuel = 0x8fe040
Script_CancelEmote = 0x709460
Script_CancelGuildMembershipRequest = 0x8ce410
Script_CancelItemTempEnchantment = 0x431540
Script_CancelLauncherLogin = 0x38bf90
Script_CancelLogin = 0x38b770
Script_CancelLogout = 0x6e0f10
Script_CancelMasterLootRoll = 0x806180
Script_CancelPendingEquip = 0x6d7f90
Script_CancelPreloadingMovie = 0x68ece0
Script_CancelRealmListQuery = 0x37f910
Script_CancelScene = 0x659640
Script_CancelSell = 0x904d70
Script_CancelShapeshiftForm = 0x750f00
Script_CancelSummon = 0x6d28c0
Script_CancelTrade = 0x6d2820
Script_CancelTradeAccept = 0x81ee80
Script_CancelUnitBuff = 0x450460
Script_CanChangePlayerDifficulty = 0x6df200
Script_CanComplainChat = 0x7095b0
Script_CanComplainInboxItem = 0x8d8f10
Script_CanEditGuildBankTabInfo = 0x858b40
Script_CanEditGuildEvent = 0x8630d0
Script_CanEditGuildInfo = 0x862d40
Script_CanEditGuildTabInfo = 0x860590
Script_CanEditMOTD = 0x862880
Script_CanEditOfficerNote = 0x862ae0
Script_CanEditPublicNote = 0x8629b0
Script_CanEjectPassengerFromSeat = 0x65e730
Script_CanExitVehicle = 0x65ba30
Script_CanGrantLevel = 0x6dacf0
Script_CanGuildBankRepair = 0x862e70
Script_CanGuildDemote = 0x8624f0
Script_CanGuildInvite = 0x862620
Script_CanGuildPromote = 0x8623c0
Script_CanGuildRemove = 0x862750
Script_CanHearthAndResurrectFromArea = 0x77f540
Script_CanInitiateWarGame = 0x7813a0
Script_CanInspect = 0x6de390
Script_CanItemBeSocketedToArtifact = 0x81c590
Script_CanJoinBattlefieldAsGroup = 0x77f260
Script_CanLogIn = 0x38bfe0
Script_CanLootUnit = 0x6db470
Script_CanMapChangeDifficulty = 0x6dae50
Script_CanMerchantRepair = 0x86d3d0
Script_CannotBeResurrected = 0x432c90
Script_CanPartyLFGBackfill = 0x8a8f70
Script_CanQueueForWintergrasp = 0x787930
Script_CanReplaceGuildMaster = 0x861490
Script_CanResetTutorials = 0x7341b0
Script_CanScanResearchSite = 0x81c860
Script_CanSendAuctionQuery = 0x9041c0
Script_CanSendSoRByText = 0x6d3d10
Script_CanShowAchievementUI = 0x8e1b10
Script_CanShowResetInstances = 0x6de500
Script_CanSignPetition = 0x870b40
Script_CanSolveArtifact = 0x81c690
Script_CanSummonFriend = 0x6dad90
Script_CanSwitchVehicleSeat = 0x65e6e0
Script_CanSwitchVehicleSeats = 0x65bae0
Script_CanTrackBattlePets = 0x795f20
Script_CanTransmogrifyItemWithItem = 0x8d4920
Script_CanUpgradeExpansion = 0x68ef40
Script_CanUseEquipmentSets = 0x8c28e0
Script_CanUseSoulstone = 0x6d88d0
Script_CanUseVoidStorage = 0x8d5f10
Script_CanViewGuildRecipes = 0x864380
Script_CanViewOfficerNote = 0x862c10
Script_CanWithdrawGuildBankMoney = 0x858a40
Script_CaseAccentInsensitiveParse = 0x66f320
Script_CastGlyph = 0x83dd80
Script_CastGlyphByID = 0x83b7c0
Script_CastGlyphByName = 0x83c230
Script_CastPetAction = 0x815a70
Script_CastShapeshiftForm = 0x7525a0
Script_CastSpell = 0x757150
Script_CastSpellByID = 0x758110
Script_CastSpellByName = 0x757da0
Script_ChangeActionBarPage = 0x7fcfb0
Script_ChangeChatColor = 0x707780
Script_ChangeRealm = 0x3803e0
Script_ChannelBan = 0x707280
Script_ChannelInvite = 0x707040
Script_ChannelKick = 0x707160
Script_ChannelModerator = 0x706bc0
Script_ChannelMute = 0x706e00
Script_ChannelSilenceAll = 0x70b5d0
Script_ChannelSilenceVoice = 0x70b3b0
Script_ChannelToggleAnnouncements = 0x7074c0
Script_ChannelUnban = 0x7073a0
Script_ChannelUnmoderator = 0x706ce0
Script_ChannelUnmute = 0x706f20
Script_ChannelUnSilenceAll = 0x70b9a0
Script_ChannelUnSilenceVoice = 0x70b780
Script_ChannelVoiceOff = 0x707650
Script_ChannelVoiceOn = 0x707560
Script_CheckBinderDist = 0x6d9750
Script_CheckCharacterUndeleteCooldown = 0x37bc90
Script_CheckInbox = 0x8da600
Script_CheckInteractDistance = 0x6d8f90
Script_CheckSpiritHealerDist = 0x6d9650
Script_CheckTalentMasterDist = 0x6d96d0
Script_ClearAccountCharacters = 0x38cf10
Script_ClearAchievementComparisonUnit = 0x8e4a50
Script_ClearAllLFGDungeons = 0x8ad3a0
Script_ClearAllTracking = 0x7a8cb0
Script_ClearAutoAcceptQuestSound = 0x872310
Script_ClearBattlemaster = 0x784630
Script_ClearBlacklistMap = 0x781830
Script_ClearCharacterTemplate = 0x384e40
Script_ClearCursor = 0x6e4aa0
Script_ClearFocus = 0x6e5080
Script_ClearInspectPlayer = 0x80ba30
Script_ClearItemUpgrade = 0x8d2d00
Script_ClearMissingLootDisplay = 0x806670
Script_ClearOverrideBindings = 0x775720
Script_ClearPartyAssignment = 0x76f460
Script_ClearRaidMarker = 0x734a70
Script_ClearSendMail = 0x8d9450
Script_ClearTarget = 0x6eebd0
Script_ClearTransmogrifySlot = 0x8d43b0
Script_ClearTutorials = 0x7342e0
Script_ClearVoidTransferDepositSlot = 0x8d72c0
Script_ClickAuctionSellItemButton = 0x907fa0
Script_ClickLandmark = 0x795030
Script_ClickSendMailItemButton = 0x8ddc30
Script_ClickSocketButton = 0x8fcf00
Script_ClickTargetTradeButton = 0x81ed90
Script_ClickTradeButton = 0x8209c0
Script_ClickTransmogrifySlot = 0x8d5900
Script_ClickVoidStorageSlot = 0x8d6d90
Script_ClickVoidTransferDepositSlot = 0x8d6ac0
Script_ClickVoidTransferWithdrawalSlot = 0x8d6fa0
Script_CloseAuctionHouse = 0x90ac60
Script_CloseBankFrame = 0x8fd660
Script_CloseGossip = 0x856100
Script_CloseGuildBankFrame = 0x859630
Script_CloseGuildRegistrar = 0x91bcd0
Script_CloseGuildRoster = 0x5a29f0
Script_CloseItemText = 0x86c9d0
Script_CloseItemUpgrade = 0x8d2ea0
Script_CloseLoot = 0x806090
Script_CloseMail = 0x8dfef0
Script_CloseMerchant = 0x86ebe0
Script_ClosePetition = 0x871450
Script_ClosePetStables = 0x81e310
Script_CloseQuest = 0x8745f0
Script_CloseQuestChoice = 0x8cfd20
Script_CloseResearch = 0x816340
Script_CloseSocketInfo = 0x8fc740
Script_ClosestGameObjectPosition = 0x662870
Script_ClosestUnitPosition = 0x6626c0
Script_CloseTabardCreation = 0x878de0
Script_CloseTaxiMap = 0x8e1250
Script_CloseTrade = 0x820360
Script_CloseTradeSkill = 0x823290
Script_CloseTrainer = 0x8b7660
Script_CloseTransmogrifyFrame = 0x8d4470
Script_CloseVoidStorageFrame = 0x8d72a0
Script_CollapseAllFactionHeaders = 0x8caa50
Script_CollapseChannelHeader = 0x70fe00
Script_CollapseFactionHeader = 0x8caa00
Script_CollapseGuildTradeSkillHeader = 0x865a90
Script_CollapseQuestHeader = 0x87e100
Script_CollapseTradeSkillSubClass = 0x827300
Script_CollapseWarGameHeader = 0x7816a0
Script_CombatLog_Object_IsA = 0x5bc7a0
Script_CombatLogAddFilter = 0x5c2c20
Script_CombatLogAdvanceEntry = 0x5beb30
Script_CombatLogClearEntries = 0x5c53d0
Script_CombatLogGetCurrentEntry = 0x5c2af0
Script_CombatLogGetNumEntries = 0x5be930
Script_CombatLogGetRetentionTime = 0x5bcbf0
Script_CombatLogResetFilter = 0x5c2ad0
Script_CombatLogSetCurrentEntry = 0x5be9c0
Script_CombatLogSetRetentionTime = 0x5bc740
Script_CombatTextSetActiveUnit = 0x5bc700
Script_ComplainInboxItem = 0x8da7a0
Script_CompleteLFGReadyCheck = 0x8a58a0
Script_CompleteLFGRoleCheck = 0x8a57d0
Script_CompleteQuest = 0x8731f0
Script_ConfirmAcceptQuest = 0x872050
Script_ConfirmBinder = 0x6da330
Script_ConfirmBindOnUse = 0x6d2d00
Script_ConfirmLootRoll = 0x806320
Script_ConfirmLootSlot = 0x808e30
Script_ConfirmOnUse = 0x6d2d10
Script_ConfirmReadyCheck = 0x76c500
Script_ConfirmSummon = 0x6d8e20
Script_ConfirmTalentWipe = 0x6da2c0
Script_ConsoleAddMessage = 0x6d3b50
Script_ConsoleExec = 0x65e250
Script_ContainerIDToInventoryID = 0x82e8c0
Script_ContainerRefundItemPurchase = 0x8316c0
Script_ContestAccepted = 0x38c200
Script_ConvertToParty = 0x76d530
Script_ConvertToRaid = 0x76d4b0
Script_CopyAccountCharacterFromLive = 0x5a29f0
Script_CopyAccountCharactersAllowed = 0x38c080
Script_CopyAccountDataFromLive = 0x5a29f0
Script_CreateCharacter = 0x3867a0
Script_CreateFont = 0xe03fe0
Script_CreateForbiddenFrame = 0xe04b40
Script_CreateFrame = 0xe04b30
Script_CreateMacro = 0x82e4d0
Script_CreateNewRaidProfile = 0x934030
Script_CursorCanGoInSlot = 0x80de70
Script_CursorHasItem = 0x6d25d0
Script_CursorHasMacro = 0x6d2610
Script_CursorHasMoney = 0x6d2630
Script_CursorHasSpell = 0x6d25f0
Script_CustomizeExistingCharacter = 0x388ed0
Script_CycleCharCustomization = 0x386720
Script_DeathRecap_GetEvents = 0x5c2b10
Script_DeathRecap_HasEvents = 0x5bcc10
Script_DebugLog = 0x38c010
Script_DeclineChannelInvite = 0x7065b0
Script_DeclineCharacter = 0x37d060
Script_DeclineGroup = 0x76aa50
Script_DeclineGuild = 0x6d8870
Script_DeclineGuildApplicant = 0x8cd540
Script_DeclineLevelGrant = 0x6dae30
Script_DeclineName = 0x38bb50
Script_DeclineName = 0x6d38e0
Script_DeclineQuest = 0x874650
Script_DeclineResurrect = 0x6d86e0
Script_DeclineSpellConfirmationPrompt = 0x450770
Script_DefaultServerLogin = 0x38c220
Script_DeleteCharacter = 0x37dae0
Script_DeleteCursorItem = 0x6e4d20
Script_DeleteEquipmentSet = 0x8c5e80
Script_DeleteGMTicket = 0x5a29f0
Script_DeleteInboxItem = 0x8d9a40
Script_DeleteMacro = 0x82b820
Script_DeleteRaidProfile = 0x932140
Script_DelIgnore = 0xa32df0
Script_DelMute = 0xa32e60
Script_DemoteAssistant = 0x76f970
Script_DepositGuildBankMoney = 0x858800
Script_DepositReagentBank = 0x8fd770
Script_DescendStop = 0x65cd20
Script_DestroyTotem = 0x6e58e0
Script_DetectWowMouse = 0x65a110
Script_DisableAddOn = 0x68f4f0
Script_DisableAllAddOns = 0x68f330
Script_DisableSpellAutocast = 0x753840
Script_DisconnectFromServer = 0x38c490
Script_DismissCompanion = 0x7585b0
Script_Dismount = 0x6dabe0
Script_DisplayChannelOwner = 0x7069c0
Script_DisplayChannelVoiceOff = 0x707760
Script_DisplayChannelVoiceOn = 0x707740
Script_DoEmote = 0x709280
Script_DoesItemContainSpec = 0x6e52f0
Script_DoMasterLootRoll = 0x8060f0
Script_DoReadyCheck = 0x76c3f0
Script_DoTradeSkill = 0x822190
Script_DropCursorMoney = 0x6ec730
Script_DropItemOnUnit = 0x6e50a0
Script_DungeonAppearsInRandomLFD = 0x8ac8f0
Script_DungeonUsesTerrainMap = 0x78a6c0
Script_EditMacro = 0x82c2a0
Script_EJ_ClearSearch = 0x9356a0
Script_EJ_GetCreatureInfo = 0x93a0d0
Script_EJ_GetCurrentInstance = 0x93add0
Script_EJ_GetCurrentTier = 0x934200
Script_EJ_GetDifficulty = 0x9342a0
Script_EJ_GetEncounterInfo = 0x93a060
Script_EJ_GetEncounterInfoByIndex = 0x93ae00
Script_EJ_GetInstanceByIndex = 0x939f30
Script_EJ_GetInstanceInfo = 0x939ec0
Script_EJ_GetLootFilter = 0x934670
Script_EJ_GetLootInfo = 0x93a900
Script_EJ_GetLootInfoByIndex = 0x93a960
Script_EJ_GetMapEncounter = 0x93acd0
Script_EJ_GetNumLoot = 0x93bbe0
Script_EJ_GetNumSearchResults = 0x9346e0
Script_EJ_GetNumTiers = 0x934650
Script_EJ_GetSearchResult = 0x93a9d0
Script_EJ_GetSectionInfo = 0x93a3c0
Script_EJ_GetSectionPath = 0x93b100
Script_EJ_GetTierInfo = 0x934570
Script_EJ_HandleLinkPath = 0x93ae90
Script_EJ_InstanceIsRaid = 0x936050
Script_EJ_IsValidInstanceDifficulty = 0x935640
Script_EJ_ResetLootFilter = 0x9342d0
Script_EJ_SelectEncounter = 0x939e20
Script_EJ_SelectInstance = 0x936a40
Script_EJ_SelectTier = 0x934500
Script_EJ_SetDifficulty = 0x936000
Script_EJ_SetLootFilter = 0x934220
Script_EJ_SetSearch = 0x93bc10
Script_EjectPassengerFromSeat = 0x65e870
Script_EnableAddOn = 0x68f3b0
Script_EnableAllAddOns = 0x68f2b0
Script_EnableChangeFaction = 0x5a29f0
Script_EnableSpellAutocast = 0x7537b0
Script_EndBoundTradeable = 0x6f7a60
Script_EndCharacterUndelete = 0x37bc10
Script_EndRefund = 0x6f7a00
Script_EnterWorld = 0x38b400
Script_EnumerateFrames = 0xe042e0
Script_EnumerateServerChannels = 0x7080c0
Script_EquipCursorItem = 0x6e4ac0
Script_EquipItemByName = 0x6e1780
Script_EquipmentManagerClearIgnoredSlotsForSave = 0x8c2870
Script_EquipmentManagerIgnoreSlotForSave = 0x8c27c0
Script_EquipmentManagerIsSlotIgnoredForSave = 0x8c2810
Script_EquipmentManagerUnignoreSlotForSave = 0x8c2890
Script_EquipmentSetContainsLockedItems = 0x8c45d0
Script_EquipPendingItem = 0x6d7ef0
Script_ExecuteVoidTransfer = 0x8d71b0
Script_ExpandAllFactionHeaders = 0x8caa70
Script_ExpandChannelHeader = 0x70fe70
Script_ExpandCurrencyList = 0x837a30
Script_ExpandFactionHeader = 0x8caa90
Script_ExpandGuildTradeSkillHeader = 0x865ae0
Script_ExpandQuestHeader = 0x87e1f0
Script_ExpandTradeSkillSubClass = 0x8273a0
Script_ExpandWarGameHeader = 0x781720
Script_FactionToggleAtWar = 0x8ca870
Script_FillLocalizedClassList = 0x661d50
Script_FindSpellBookSlotBySpellID = 0x7507e0
Script_FlagTutorial = 0x734210
Script_FlashClientIcon = 0x6d3e30
Script_FlipCameraYaw = 0x673850
Script_FlyoutHasSpell = 0x90e9d0
Script_FocusUnit = 0x6e4ea0
Script_FollowUnit = 0x6e4ee0
Script_ForceGossip = 0x855a70
Script_ForceLogout = 0x6d2830
Script_ForceQuit = 0x6d2850
Script_FrameXML_Debug = 0x6d1380
Script_GameMovieFinished = 0x6defb0
Script_GenerateRandomName = 0x3816f0
Script_GetAbandonQuestItems = 0x88c000
Script_GetAbandonQuestName = 0x879920
Script_GetAccountCharacterInfo = 0x5a29f0
Script_GetAccountExpansionLevel = 0x68f100
Script_GetAchievementCategory = 0x8eb520
Script_GetAchievementComparisonInfo = 0x8eb710
Script_GetAchievementCriteriaInfo = 0x8f3920
Script_GetAchievementCriteriaInfoByID = 0x8f3b10
Script_GetAchievementGuildRep = 0x8f3e00
Script_GetAchievementInfo = 0x8eb120
Script_GetAchievementLink = 0x8f04f0
Script_GetAchievementNumCriteria = 0x8f02b0
Script_GetAchievementNumRewards = 0x8eb5b0
Script_GetAchievementReward = 0x8eb640
Script_GetActionAutocast = 0x7ff540
Script_GetActionBarPage = 0x7fd030
Script_GetActionBarToggles = 0x7fd800
Script_GetActionCharges = 0x7ff260
Script_GetActionCooldown = 0x802970
Script_GetActionCount = 0x7fcc20
Script_GetActionInfo = 0x7fef00
Script_GetActionLossOfControlCooldown = 0x7ff4a0
Script_GetActionText = 0x7fcca0
Script_GetActionTexture = 0x802900
Script_GetActiveArtifactByRace = 0x81c6f0
Script_GetActiveLevel = 0x871e20
Script_GetActiveLootRollIDs = 0x806de0
Script_GetActiveSpecGroup = 0x7e2160
Script_GetActiveTitle = 0x871d10
Script_GetActiveVoiceChannel = 0x7042c0
Script_GetAddOnCPUUsage = 0x6d32c0
Script_GetAddOnDependencies = 0x690740
Script_GetAddOnEnableState = 0x68f810
Script_GetAddOnInfo = 0x68f660
Script_GetAddOnMemoryUsage = 0x6d31b0
Script_GetAddOnMetadata = 0x6d30b0
Script_GetAddOnOptionalDependencies = 0x6da7f0
Script_GetAllowLowLevelRaid = 0x6daed0
Script_GetAlternatePowerInfoByID = 0x670e90
Script_GetAlternativeDefaultLanguage = 0x714bb0
Script_GetAmplify = 0x661460
Script_GetArchaeologyInfo = 0x816230
Script_GetArchaeologyRaceInfo = 0x81c390
Script_GetArchaeologyRaceInfoByID = 0x81c420
Script_GetAreaMapInfo = 0x78aff0
Script_GetAreaMaps = 0x788440
Script_GetAreaSpiritHealerTime = 0x6da650
Script_GetArenaOpponentSpec = 0x77fa80
Script_GetArenaSkirmishRewardByIndex = 0x7877f0
Script_GetArmorEffectiveness = 0x810e40
Script_GetArtifactInfoByRace = 0x817ec0
Script_GetArtifactProgress = 0x81c620
Script_GetAtlasInfo = 0x6db580
Script_GetAttackPowerForStat = 0x660330
Script_GetAuctionHouseDepositRate = 0x907d30
Script_GetAuctionInvTypes = 0x903870
Script_GetAuctionItemBattlePetInfo = 0x908c30
Script_GetAuctionItemClasses = 0x909220
Script_GetAuctionItemInfo = 0x9080c0
Script_GetAuctionItemLink = 0x908900
Script_GetAuctionItemSubClasses = 0x903640
Script_GetAuctionItemTimeLeft = 0x9062a0
Script_GetAuctionSellItemInfo = 0x90ac70
Script_GetAuctionSort = 0x902970
Script_GetAutoCompletePresenceID = 0x8911e0
Script_GetAutoCompleteRealms = 0x890740
Script_GetAutoCompleteResults = 0x891080
Script_GetAutoDeclineGuildInvites = 0x6db000
Script_GetAutoQuestPopUp = 0x87a610
Script_GetAvailableBandwidth = 0x6d3c30
Script_GetAvailableClasses = 0x3840a0
Script_GetAvailableLevel = 0x871da0
Script_GetAvailableLocales = 0x68f000
Script_GetAvailableQuestInfo = 0x8735d0
Script_GetAvailableRaces = 0x385830
Script_GetAvailableTitle = 0x871c80
Script_GetAverageItemLevel = 0x80e400
Script_GetAvoidance = 0x661810
Script_GetBackgroundLoadingStatus = 0x6d3be0
Script_GetBackpackAutosortDisabled = 0x830430
Script_GetBackpackCurrencyInfo = 0x835b20
Script_GetBagName = 0x8339c0
Script_GetBagSlotFlag = 0x82ff00
Script_GetBankAutosortDisabled = 0x8304b0
Script_GetBankBagSlotFlag = 0x830100
Script_GetBankSlotCost = 0x8fd390
Script_GetBarberShopStyleInfo = 0x735e30
Script_GetBarberShopTotalCost = 0x736610
Script_GetBattlefieldArenaFaction = 0x77dbb0
Script_GetBattlefieldEstimatedWaitTime = 0x783600
Script_GetBattlefieldFlagPosition = 0x783740
Script_GetBattlefieldInstanceExpiration = 0x77ed70
Script_GetBattlefieldInstanceRunTime = 0x77d860
Script_GetBattlefieldMapIconScale = 0x77f2c0
Script_GetBattlefieldPortExpiration = 0x783540
Script_GetBattlefieldScore = 0x77edd0
Script_GetBattlefieldStatData = 0x77d9a0
Script_GetBattlefieldStatInfo = 0x77f120
Script_GetBattlefieldStatus = 0x7832a0
Script_GetBattlefieldTeamInfo = 0x77da90
Script_GetBattlefieldTimeWaited = 0x7836a0
Script_GetBattlefieldVehicleInfo = 0x780c40
Script_GetBattlefieldWinner = 0x77d8e0
Script_GetBattlegroundInfo = 0x787090
Script_GetBattlegroundPoints = 0x77ddf0
Script_GetBestFlexRaidChoice = 0x8ad7a0
Script_GetBestRFChoice = 0x8ad770
Script_GetBidderAuctionItems = 0x904a80
Script_GetBillingPlan = 0x38c570
Script_GetBillingTimeRemaining = 0x38c510
Script_GetBillingTimeRested = 0x38c650
Script_GetBinding = 0x773c70
Script_GetBindingAction = 0x774010
Script_GetBindingByKey = 0x7740e0
Script_GetBindingKey = 0x773dc0
Script_GetBindingText = 0x7715d0
Script_GetBindLocation = 0x6da240
Script_GetBlacklistMap = 0x7818c0
Script_GetBlacklistMapName = 0x781970
Script_GetBladedArmorEffect = 0x662460
Script_GetBlockChance = 0x65fb30
Script_GetBonusBarIndex = 0x7fce80
Script_GetBonusBarOffset = 0x7fce40
Script_GetBuildInfo = 0x38cc70
Script_GetBuildInfo = 0x6d13e0
Script_GetBuybackItemInfo = 0x86f700
Script_GetBuybackItemLink = 0x86dde0
Script_GetCallPetSpellInfo = 0x758ba0
Script_GetCategoryAchievementPoints = 0x8e47d0
Script_GetCategoryInfo = 0x8e20a0
Script_GetCategoryList = 0x8e1d70
Script_GetCategoryNumAchievements = 0x8e56c0
Script_GetCemeteryPreference = 0x6d3bb0
Script_GetChallengeBestTime = 0x92af30
Script_GetChallengeBestTimeInfo = 0x92b1c0
Script_GetChallengeBestTimeNum = 0x92b080
Script_GetChallengeMapMoney = 0x92b550
Script_GetChallengeMapRewardInfo = 0x92df70
Script_GetChallengeMode = 0x92a8d0
Script_GetChallengeModeCompletionInfo = 0x92a700
Script_GetChallengeModeCompletionReward = 0x92e0b0
Script_GetChallengeModeLeaderInfo = 0x92ace0
Script_GetChallengeModeMapInfo = 0x92a7f0
Script_GetChallengeModeMapPlayerStats = 0x92aa80
Script_GetChallengeModeMapTable = 0x92a790
Script_GetChallengeModeMapTimes = 0x92a650
Script_GetChangedOptionWarnings = 0x38c680
Script_GetChannelDisplayInfo = 0x7082f0
Script_GetChannelList = 0x7066f0
Script_GetChannelName = 0x706a60
Script_GetChannelRosterInfo = 0x70fa60
Script_GetCharacterCreateFacing = 0x384500
Script_GetCharacterInfo = 0x37cc50
Script_GetCharacterListUpdate = 0x37e7b0
Script_GetCharacterSelectFacing = 0x37c7d0
Script_GetCharacterSelection = 0x37c750
Script_GetCharacterTemplateInfo = 0x385b70
Script_GetCharacterUndeleteStatus = 0x37c770
Script_GetChatTypeIndex = 0x707c10
Script_GetChatWindowChannels = 0x707d20
Script_GetChatWindowInfo = 0x704300
Script_GetChatWindowMessages = 0x7045f0
Script_GetChatWindowSavedDimensions = 0x704550
Script_GetChatWindowSavedPosition = 0x704480
Script_GetClassesForRace = 0x385990
Script_GetClassInfo = 0x7e2520
Script_GetClassInfoByID = 0x7e3a90
Script_GetCleave = 0x661930
Script_GetClickFrame = 0x77c3b0
Script_GetClientDisplayExpansionLevel = 0x38ca80
Script_GetCoinIcon = 0x6d9a10
Script_GetCoinText = 0x6d9af0
Script_GetCoinTextureString = 0x6d9c00
Script_GetCombatRating = 0x65f6d0
Script_GetCombatRatingBonus = 0x65f7b0
Script_GetCombatRatingBonusForCombatRatingValue = 0x65f890
Script_GetComboPoints = 0x66bb00
Script_GetCompanionInfo = 0x7584c0
Script_GetComparisonAchievementPoints = 0x8ebad0
Script_GetComparisonCategoryNumAchievements = 0x8e57f0
Script_GetComparisonStatistic = 0x8f3cd0
Script_GetContainerFreeSlots = 0x831260
Script_GetContainerItemCooldown = 0x82f7c0
Script_GetContainerItemDurability = 0x82f930
Script_GetContainerItemEquipmentSetInfo = 0x8309b0
Script_GetContainerItemGems = 0x8308a0
Script_GetContainerItemID = 0x82f730
Script_GetContainerItemInfo = 0x834ad0
Script_GetContainerItemLink = 0x82f6a0
Script_GetContainerItemPurchaseCurrency = 0x833e10
Script_GetContainerItemPurchaseInfo = 0x830630
Script_GetContainerItemPurchaseItem = 0x833b10
Script_GetContainerItemQuestInfo = 0x834070
Script_GetContainerNumFreeSlots = 0x830f40
Script_GetContainerNumSlots = 0x82f480
Script_GetContinentMapInfo = 0x78b110
Script_GetContinentMaps = 0x7885c0
Script_GetContinentName = 0x78a650
Script_GetCorpseMapPosition = 0x78da30
Script_GetCorpseRecoveryDelay = 0x6d8ae0
Script_GetCreateBackgroundModel = 0x384890
Script_GetCreditsText = 0x38b660
Script_GetCritChance = 0x65fe90
Script_GetCritChanceFromAgility = 0x668120
Script_GetCritChanceProvidesParryEffect = 0x662550
Script_GetCriteriaSpell = 0x875c50
Script_GetCurrencyInfo = 0x8368c0
Script_GetCurrencyLink = 0x834d40
Script_GetCurrencyListInfo = 0x837730
Script_GetCurrencyListLink = 0x834f90
Script_GetCurrencyListSize = 0x834f60
Script_GetCurrentArenaSeason = 0x77df80
Script_GetCurrentBindingSet = 0x771670
Script_GetCurrentEventID = 0x3a250
Script_GetCurrentGraphicsSetting = 0x7f72e0
Script_GetCurrentGuildBankTab = 0x856f30
Script_GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus = 0xe04060
Script_GetCurrentLevelDraenorTalent = 0x758a50
Script_GetCurrentLevelFeatures = 0x7588f0
Script_GetCurrentLevelSpells = 0x758780
Script_GetCurrentMapAreaID = 0x787e80
Script_GetCurrentMapContinent = 0x78a870
Script_GetCurrentMapDungeonLevel = 0x78acc0
Script_GetCurrentMapHeaderIndex = 0x87eb10
Script_GetCurrentMapLevelRange = 0x78ada0
Script_GetCurrentMapZone = 0x78aa60
Script_GetCurrentRefresh = 0x7f8420
Script_GetCurrentRegion = 0x68f0a0
Script_GetCurrentResolution = 0x7f74d0
Script_GetCurrentTitle = 0x6d91d0
Script_GetCursorInfo = 0x6f10e0
Script_GetCursorMoney = 0x6d2870
Script_GetCursorPosition = 0x6d2900
Script_GetCVar = 0x38b8a0
Script_GetCVar = 0x6d1db0
Script_GetCVarBitfield = 0x6d7de0
Script_GetCVarBool = 0x38b930
Script_GetCVarBool = 0x6d1e30
Script_GetCVarDefault = 0x38b9b0
Script_GetCVarDefault = 0x6d1ec0
Script_GetCVarInfo = 0x6d1ce0
Script_GetDailyQuestsCompleted = 0x873530
Script_GetDeathRecapLink = 0x5bcf50
Script_GetDeathReleasePosition = 0x78db20
Script_GetDebugZoneMap = 0x5a29f0
Script_GetDefaultLanguage = 0x714ad0
Script_GetDefaultVideoOptions = 0x7f6f40
Script_GetDefaultVideoQualityOption = 0x7f6e10
Script_GetDemotionRank = 0x85e950
Script_GetDetailColumnString = 0x9034f0
Script_GetDifficultyInfo = 0x6d8320
Script_GetDistanceSqToQuest = 0x8828a0
Script_GetDodgeChance = 0x65faa0
Script_GetDownloadedPercentage = 0x6d3c60
Script_GetDungeonDifficultyID = 0x6d8440
Script_GetDungeonForRandomSlot = 0x8a90c0
Script_GetDungeonInfo = 0x6de7f0
Script_GetDungeonMapInfo = 0x78aef0
Script_GetDungeonMaps = 0x7882b0
Script_GetEclipseDirection = 0x662080
Script_GetEquipmentNameFromSpell = 0x448720
Script_GetEquipmentSetIgnoreSlots = 0x8c46c0
Script_GetEquipmentSetInfo = 0x8c4f50
Script_GetEquipmentSetInfoByName = 0x8c5100
Script_GetEquipmentSetItemIDs = 0x8c42b0
Script_GetEquipmentSetLocations = 0x8c3a20
Script_GetEventCPUUsage = 0x6d3590
Script_GetEventTime = 0x3a280
Script_GetExistingSocketInfo = 0x8fcad0
Script_GetExistingSocketLink = 0x8fcd50
Script_GetExpansionLevel = 0x68f0d0
Script_GetExpertise = 0x6612e0
Script_GetExtendedItemInfo = 0x5a29f0
Script_GetExtraBarIndex = 0x7fd070
Script_GetFacialHairCustomization = 0x384280
Script_GetFacialHairCustomization = 0x735ff0
Script_GetFactionForRace = 0x383e40
Script_GetFactionInfo = 0x8c9330
Script_GetFactionInfoByID = 0x8c93b0
Script_GetFileStreamingStatus = 0x6db180
Script_GetFirstTradeSkill = 0x822070
Script_GetFlexRaidDungeonInfo = 0x8b4a30
Script_GetFlyoutID = 0x90e7c0
Script_GetFlyoutInfo = 0x90e890
Script_GetFlyoutSlotInfo = 0x90ef50
Script_GetFollowerTypeIDFromSpell = 0x448840
Script_GetFontInfo = 0x68fa20
Script_GetFonts = 0x690840
Script_GetFrameCPUUsage = 0x6d3420
Script_GetFramerate = 0x6d2000
Script_GetFramesRegisteredForEvent = 0xe04440
Script_GetFriendInfo = 0xa2e7e0
Script_GetFriendshipReputation = 0x8569a0
Script_GetFriendshipReputationRanks = 0x8561d0
Script_GetFunctionCPUUsage = 0x6d3370
Script_GetGameAccountInfo = 0x38c7b0
Script_GetGameTime = 0x65e210
Script_GetGamma = 0x7f78b0
Script_GetGlyphClearInfo = 0x83ddd0
Script_GetGlyphInfo = 0x83d9b0
Script_GetGlyphLink = 0x83b6d0
Script_GetGlyphLinkByID = 0x83adf0
Script_GetGlyphSocketInfo = 0x83d490
Script_GetGMStatus = 0x768b40
Script_GetGMTicket = 0x5a29f0
Script_GetGMTicketCategories = 0x6da190
Script_GetGossipActiveQuests = 0x855730
Script_GetGossipAvailableQuests = 0x8555c0
Script_GetGossipOptions = 0x855530
Script_GetGossipText = 0x855420
Script_GetGraphicsAPIs = 0x7f70b0
Script_GetGreetingText = 0x871ba0
Script_GetGroupMemberCounts = 0x76dc40
Script_GetGuildAchievementMemberInfo = 0x8e3dc0
Script_GetGuildAchievementMembers = 0x8f59d0
Script_GetGuildAchievementNumMembers = 0x8e3c80
Script_GetGuildApplicantInfo = 0x8cde70
Script_GetGuildApplicantSelection = 0x8cd4b0
Script_GetGuildBankBonusDepositMoney = 0x856f90
Script_GetGuildBankItemInfo = 0x858c10
Script_GetGuildBankItemLink = 0x857460
Script_GetGuildBankMoney = 0x856f60
Script_GetGuildBankMoneyTransaction = 0x857550
Script_GetGuildBankTabCost = 0x857980
Script_GetGuildBankTabInfo = 0x859210
Script_GetGuildBankTabPermissions = 0x85caa0
Script_GetGuildBankText = 0x8577a0
Script_GetGuildBankTransaction = 0x85aa60
Script_GetGuildBankWithdrawGoldLimit = 0x85cba0
Script_GetGuildBankWithdrawMoney = 0x856fc0
Script_GetGuildCategoryList = 0x8e1e90
Script_GetGuildChallengeInfo = 0x85cdd0
Script_GetGuildCharterCost = 0x91b960
Script_GetGuildEventInfo = 0x860930
Script_GetGuildExpirationTime = 0x8c9710
Script_GetGuildFactionGroup = 0x860de0
Script_GetGuildFactionInfo = 0x8c9790
Script_GetGuildInfo = 0x80f700
Script_GetGuildInfoText = 0x85cc20
Script_GetGuildLevelEnabled = 0x861270
Script_GetGuildLogoInfo = 0x857c80
Script_GetGuildMemberRecipes = 0x860eb0
Script_GetGuildMembershipRequestInfo = 0x8cdb80
Script_GetGuildMembershipRequestSettings = 0x8cdc50
Script_GetGuildNewsFilters = 0x85ccb0
Script_GetGuildNewsInfo = 0x869cd0
Script_GetGuildNewsMemberName = 0x8649f0
Script_GetGuildNewsSort = 0x85cf50
Script_GetGuildPerkInfo = 0x866ae0
Script_GetGuildRecipeInfoPostQuery = 0x85ef00
Script_GetGuildRecipeMember = 0x865910
Script_GetGuildRecruitmentComment = 0x8ccdd0
Script_GetGuildRecruitmentSettings = 0x8cccd0
Script_GetGuildRenameRequired = 0x85cef0
Script_GetGuildRewardInfo = 0x86a920
Script_GetGuildRosterInfo = 0x8600c0
Script_GetGuildRosterLargestAchievementPoints = 0x85c620
Script_GetGuildRosterLastOnline = 0x85dec0
Script_GetGuildRosterMOTD = 0x85c5d0
Script_GetGuildRosterSelection = 0x862330
Script_GetGuildRosterShowOffline = 0x85c680
Script_GetGuildTabardFileNames = 0x857a20
Script_GetGuildTradeSkillInfo = 0x864570
Script_GetHairCustomization = 0x3841e0
Script_GetHairCustomization = 0x735fc0
Script_GetHaste = 0x660650
Script_GetHitModifier = 0x661f70
Script_GetHolidayBGHonorCurrencyBonuses = 0x77dc00
Script_GetHolidayBGInfo = 0x781060
Script_GetHomePartyInfo = 0x76dab0
Script_GetIgnoreName = 0xa2fdc0
Script_GetInboxHeaderInfo = 0x8de250
Script_GetInboxInvoiceInfo = 0x8d8450
Script_GetInboxItem = 0x8debf0
Script_GetInboxItemLink = 0x8deea0
Script_GetInboxNumItems = 0x8d8410
Script_GetInboxText = 0x8de7c0
Script_GetInsertItemsLeftToRight = 0x8305b0
Script_GetInspectArenaData = 0x80bb00
Script_GetInspectGlyph = 0x80e5d0
Script_GetInspectGuildInfo = 0x80bf50
Script_GetInspectHonorData = 0x80b9a0
Script_GetInspectRatedBGData = 0x80baa0
Script_GetInspectSpecialization = 0x7e2060
Script_GetInspectTalent = 0x80e4d0
Script_GetInstanceBootTimeRemaining = 0x6d8b30
Script_GetInstanceInfo = 0x6de530
Script_GetInstanceLockTimeRemaining = 0x6d8b80
Script_GetInstanceLockTimeRemainingEncounter = 0x6d8c40
Script_GetInventoryAlertStatus = 0x80b910
Script_GetInventoryItemBroken = 0x80d000
Script_GetInventoryItemCooldown = 0x80d5b0
Script_GetInventoryItemCount = 0x80d3a0
Script_GetInventoryItemDurability = 0x80d780
Script_GetInventoryItemEquippedUnusable = 0x80d1d0
Script_GetInventoryItemGems = 0x80da90
Script_GetInventoryItemID = 0x80d8b0
Script_GetInventoryItemLink = 0x810c00
Script_GetInventoryItemQuality = 0x8109b0
Script_GetInventoryItemsForSlot = 0x8102c0
Script_GetInventoryItemTexture = 0x80cdc0
Script_GetInventorySlotInfo = 0x80cb10
Script_GetItemCooldown = 0x6d2f30
Script_GetItemCooldown = 0x830c30
Script_GetItemCount = 0x6f2640
Script_GetItemCreationContext = 0x6e55c0
Script_GetItemFamily = 0x6f2590
Script_GetItemGem = 0x6f2080
Script_GetItemIcon = 0x6e1620
Script_GetItemInfo = 0x6f17c0
Script_GetItemLevelIncrement = 0x8d2480
Script_GetItemQualityColor = 0x6d2e30
Script_GetItemSpecInfo = 0x6f1d30
Script_GetItemSpell = 0x6eca10
Script_GetItemStatDelta = 0x65ec40
Script_GetItemStats = 0x65eb40
Script_GetItemTransmogrifyInfo = 0x8d44a0
Script_GetItemUniqueness = 0x6f2310
Script_GetItemUpdateLevel = 0x8d0250
Script_GetItemUpgradeEffect = 0x8d24f0
Script_GetItemUpgradeItemInfo = 0x8d19a0
Script_GetItemUpgradeStats = 0x8d1c00
Script_GetLanguageByIndex = 0x709150
Script_GetLatestCompletedAchievements = 0x8eb870
Script_GetLatestCompletedComparisonAchievements = 0x8eb8f0
Script_GetLatestThreeSenders = 0x8defb0
Script_GetLatestUpdatedComparisonStats = 0x8e2850
Script_GetLatestUpdatedStats = 0x8e27f0
Script_GetLegacyRaidDifficultyID = 0x6dea50
Script_GetLevelUpInstances = 0x6d84a0
Script_GetLFDChoiceCollapseState = 0x8a6240
Script_GetLFDChoiceEnabledState = 0x8a6550
Script_GetLFDChoiceLockedState = 0x8aa750
Script_GetLFDChoiceOrder = 0x8a5d90
Script_GetLFDLockInfo = 0x8b4d90
Script_GetLFDLockPlayerCount = 0x8aa950
Script_GetLFDRoleLockInfo = 0x8b33a0
Script_GetLFDRoleRestrictions = 0x8aa9e0
Script_GetLFGBonusFactionID = 0x8c97f0
Script_GetLFGBootProposal = 0x8a49c0
Script_GetLFGCategoryForID = 0x8ad7d0
Script_GetLFGCompletionReward = 0x8a8d80
Script_GetLFGCompletionRewardItem = 0x8b4430
Script_GetLFGDeserterExpiration = 0x8ab1d0
Script_GetLFGDungeonEncounterInfo = 0x8ab6b0
Script_GetLFGDungeonInfo = 0x8b42c0
Script_GetLFGDungeonNumEncounters = 0x8ab540
Script_GetLFGDungeonRewardCapBarInfo = 0x8b38f0
Script_GetLFGDungeonRewardCapInfo = 0x8aac40
Script_GetLFGDungeonRewardInfo = 0x8b35e0
Script_GetLFGDungeonRewardLink = 0x8b3c80
Script_GetLFGDungeonRewards = 0x8aaaa0
Script_GetLFGDungeonShortageRewardInfo = 0x8b4660
Script_GetLFGDungeonShortageRewardLink = 0x8b3e20
Script_GetLFGInfoServer = 0x8b09f0
Script_GetLFGInviteRoleAvailability = 0x8ab8f0
Script_GetLFGInviteRoleRestrictions = 0x8a6b30
Script_GetLFGProposal = 0x8ad680
Script_GetLFGProposalEncounter = 0x8a8a20
Script_GetLFGProposalMember = 0x8a5990
Script_GetLFGQueuedList = 0x8af160
Script_GetLFGQueueStats = 0x8b0c90
Script_GetLFGRandomCooldownExpiration = 0x8aaec0
Script_GetLFGRandomDungeonInfo = 0x8b4310
Script_GetLFGReadyCheckUpdate = 0x8a4860
Script_GetLFGReadyCheckUpdateBattlegroundInfo = 0x8a8b20
Script_GetLFGRoles = 0x8a4770
Script_GetLFGRoleShortageRewards = 0x8ab380
Script_GetLFGRoleUpdate = 0x8ad760
Script_GetLFGRoleUpdateBattlegroundInfo = 0x8a8b10
Script_GetLFGRoleUpdateMember = 0x8a5ce0
Script_GetLFGRoleUpdateSlot = 0x8a8c00
Script_GetLFGSuspendedPlayers = 0x8b0fa0
Script_GetLFGTypes = 0x8a4640
Script_GetLFRChoiceOrder = 0x8a60b0
Script_GetLifesteal = 0x661780
Script_GetLocale = 0x6d2d20
Script_GetLoginScreenBackground = 0x38bd40
Script_GetLookingForGuildComment = 0x8cced0
Script_GetLookingForGuildSettings = 0x8ccdf0
Script_GetLooseMacroIcons = 0x82c3d0
Script_GetLooseMacroItemIcons = 0x82ceb0
Script_GetLootInfo = 0x808ab0
Script_GetLootMethod = 0x76e990
Script_GetLootRollItemInfo = 0x808e80
Script_GetLootRollItemLink = 0x8091e0
Script_GetLootRollTimeLeft = 0x806210
Script_GetLootSlotInfo = 0x808860
Script_GetLootSlotLink = 0x808d70
Script_GetLootSlotType = 0x806030
Script_GetLootSourceInfo = 0x806690
Script_GetLootSpecialization = 0x6db340
Script_GetLootThreshold = 0x76a740
Script_GetMacroBody = 0x82b7a0
Script_GetMacroIcons = 0x82cc30
Script_GetMacroIndexByName = 0x82bb50
Script_GetMacroInfo = 0x82ca20
Script_GetMacroItem = 0x82d820
Script_GetMacroItemIcons = 0x82cd70
Script_GetMacroSpell = 0x82cb00
Script_GetManaRegen = 0x661120
Script_GetMapContinents = 0x78a180
Script_GetMapDebugObjectInfo = 0x5a29f0
Script_GetMapHierarchy = 0x78d670
Script_GetMapInfo = 0x78a710
Script_GetMapLandmarkInfo = 0x794770
Script_GetMapNameByID = 0x78a420
Script_GetMapOverlayInfo = 0x794f10
Script_GetMapSubzones = 0x78a520
Script_GetMapZones = 0x78a2a0
Script_GetMasterLootCandidate = 0x806ae0
Script_GetMastery = 0x6613d0
Script_GetMasteryEffect = 0x6732d0
Script_GetMatrixCoordinates = 0x38b320
Script_GetMaxAnimFramerate = 0xe04120
Script_GetMaxArenaCurrency = 0x82eb60
Script_GetMaxBattlefieldID = 0x77d830
Script_GetMaxCombatRatingBonus = 0x65e2e0
Script_GetMaxNumCUFProfiles = 0x9303c0
Script_GetMaxPlayerLevel = 0x65eda0
Script_GetMaxRenderScale = 0x7f7340
Script_GetMaxRewardCurrencies = 0x37f8f0
Script_GetMaxSpellStartRecoveryOffset = 0x6d3c90
Script_GetMaxTalentTier = 0x7e3ee0
Script_GetMeleeHaste = 0x660440
Script_GetMerchantCurrencies = 0x86f5b0
Script_GetMerchantFilter = 0x86d250
Script_GetMerchantItemCostInfo = 0x86f100
Script_GetMerchantItemCostItem = 0x86f200
Script_GetMerchantItemID = 0x86fba0
Script_GetMerchantItemInfo = 0x86ec20
Script_GetMerchantItemLink = 0x86f9a0
Script_GetMerchantItemMaxStack = 0x86fc10
Script_GetMerchantNumItems = 0x86ebf0
Script_GetMinimapZoneText = 0x6d26b0
Script_GetMirrorTimerInfo = 0x6eec40
Script_GetMirrorTimerProgress = 0x6daa10
Script_GetMissingLootItemInfo = 0x8063d0
Script_GetMissingLootItemLink = 0x806530
Script_GetModifiedClick = 0x7744c0
Script_GetModifiedClickAction = 0x774340
Script_GetModResilienceDamageReduction = 0x660820
Script_GetMoney = 0x6609b0
Script_GetMonitorAspectRatio = 0x7f7a50
Script_GetMonitorCount = 0x7f6a30
Script_GetMonitorName = 0x7f6a60
Script_GetMouseButtonClicked = 0x6d17e0
Script_GetMouseButtonName = 0x6d1760
Script_GetMouseFocus = 0x6d2dc0
Script_GetMovieDownloadProgress = 0x68ed30
Script_GetMultiCastBarIndex = 0x7fcf90
Script_GetMultiCastTotemSpells = 0x7fd250
Script_GetMultistrike = 0x6614f0
Script_GetMultistrikeEffect = 0x661580
Script_GetMuteName = 0xa2fec0
Script_GetMuteStatus = 0x70a480
Script_GetNameForRace = 0x383cc0
Script_GetNameplateFrames = 0x8bdec0
Script_GetNamePlateMotionType = 0x8baeb0
Script_GetNetIpTypes = 0x6d2a30
Script_GetNetStats = 0x6d29a0
Script_GetNewSocketInfo = 0x8fc260
Script_GetNewSocketLink = 0x8fbf00
Script_GetNextAchievement = 0x8e49c0
Script_GetNextCompleatedTutorial = 0x733b30
Script_GetNumAccountCharacters = 0x5a29f0
Script_GetNumActiveQuests = 0x871c60
Script_GetNumAddOns = 0x68f630
Script_GetNumArchaeologyRaces = 0x816530
Script_GetNumArenaOpponents = 0x783980
Script_GetNumArenaOpponentSpecs = 0x77fa50
Script_GetNumArenaSkirmishRewards = 0x77fa30
Script_GetNumArtifactsByRace = 0x816b50
Script_GetNumAuctionItems = 0x9033f0
Script_GetNumAutoQuestPopUps = 0x87a5f0
Script_GetNumAvailableQuests = 0x871c40
Script_GetNumBankSlots = 0x8fd2f0
Script_GetNumBattlefieldFlagPositions = 0x77f230
Script_GetNumBattlefieldScores = 0x77d8b0
Script_GetNumBattlefieldStats = 0x77d970
Script_GetNumBattlefieldVehicles = 0x77da60
Script_GetNumBattlegroundTypes = 0x77f5a0
Script_GetNumberOfDetailTiles = 0x7fcf10
Script_GetNumBindings = 0x7715a0
Script_GetNumBuybackItems = 0x86e1d0
Script_GetNumChallengeMapRewards = 0x92b450
Script_GetNumChallengeModeLeaders = 0x92abd0
Script_GetNumChannelMembers = 0x70fc80
Script_GetNumCharacters = 0x37cc30
Script_GetNumCharacterTemplates = 0x385b40
Script_GetNumClasses = 0x7e2500
Script_GetNumCompanions = 0x750740
Script_GetNumComparisonCompletedAchievements = 0x8f3010
Script_GetNumCompletedAchievements = 0x8f2f80
Script_GetNumDeclensionSets = 0x38ba90
Script_GetNumDeclensionSets = 0x6d3820
Script_GetNumDisplayChannels = 0x704f60
Script_GetNumDungeonForRandomSlot = 0x8a9050
Script_GetNumDungeonMapLevels = 0x78d8d0
Script_GetNumEquipmentSets = 0x8c4480
Script_GetNumFactions = 0x8c8030
Script_GetNumFeatureVariations = 0x3818f0
Script_GetNumFeatureVariationsForType = 0x384c70
Script_GetNumFlexRaidDungeons = 0x8a6a00
Script_GetNumFlyouts = 0x90e750
Script_GetNumFrames = 0xe04560
Script_GetNumFriends = 0xa32700
Script_GetNumGameAccounts = 0x38c720
Script_GetNumGlyphs = 0x83c360
Script_GetNumGlyphSockets = 0x84ae50
Script_GetNumGossipActiveQuests = 0x8554d0
Script_GetNumGossipAvailableQuests = 0x855470
Script_GetNumGossipOptions = 0x855440
Script_GetNumGroupMembers = 0x76a3a0
Script_GetNumGuildApplicants = 0x8cd410
Script_GetNumGuildBankMoneyTransactions = 0x857080
Script_GetNumGuildBankTabs = 0x856ff0
Script_GetNumGuildBankTransactions = 0x857010
Script_GetNumGuildChallenges = 0x85cd90
Script_GetNumGuildEvents = 0x85cc70
Script_GetNumGuildMembers = 0x85c570
Script_GetNumGuildMembershipRequests = 0x8cdb40
Script_GetNumGuildNews = 0x85cc90
Script_GetNumGuildPerks = 0x860e50
Script_GetNumGuildRewards = 0x86a8f0
Script_GetNumGuildTradeSkill = 0x8633e0
Script_GetNumIgnores = 0xa32b30
Script_GetNumItemUpgradeEffects = 0x8d0840
Script_GetNumLanguages = 0x7090b0
Script_GetNumLootItems = 0x805f90
Script_GetNumMacros = 0x829430
Script_GetNumMapDebugObjects = 0x787910
Script_GetNumMapLandmarks = 0x7878b0
Script_GetNumMapOverlays = 0x7878e0
Script_GetNumMembersInRank = 0x85e0e0
Script_GetNumMissingLootItems = 0x8063a0
Script_GetNumModifiedClickActions = 0x7716a0
Script_GetNumMutes = 0xa32bb0
Script_GetNumNamePlateMotionTypes = 0x8ba180
Script_GetNumPetitionNames = 0x870990
Script_GetNumQuestChoices = 0x8728c0
Script_GetNumQuestCurrencies = 0x8728f0
Script_GetNumQuestItemDrops = 0x87d940
Script_GetNumQuestItems = 0x871ff0
Script_GetNumQuestLeaderBoards = 0x8859b0
Script_GetNumQuestLogChoices = 0x879ad0
Script_GetNumQuestLogEntries = 0x8797a0
Script_GetNumQuestLogRewardCurrencies = 0x879a30
Script_GetNumQuestLogRewardFactions = 0x879e50
Script_GetNumQuestLogRewards = 0x879990
Script_GetNumQuestLogTasks = 0x87a200
Script_GetNumQuestPOIWorldEffects = 0x79a900
Script_GetNumQuestRewards = 0x871fb0
Script_GetNumQuestWatches = 0x879d20
Script_GetNumRaidProfiles = 0x930f40
Script_GetNumRandomBGRewards = 0x77fa10
Script_GetNumRandomDungeons = 0x8a6940
Script_GetNumRandomScenarios = 0x8a6970
Script_GetNumRealms = 0x37ff80
Script_GetNumRecruitingGuilds = 0x8cd5a0
Script_GetNumRewardCurrencies = 0x872290
Script_GetNumRFDungeons = 0x8a69a0
Script_GetNumRoutes = 0x8e1100
Script_GetNumSavedInstances = 0x90c800
Script_GetNumSavedWorldBosses = 0x90c8c0
Script_GetNumScenarios = 0x8a69d0
Script_GetNumShapeshiftForms = 0x750710
Script_GetNumSockets = 0x8fbe80
Script_GetNumSoRRemaining = 0x6d3d30
Script_GetNumSpecGroups = 0x7e2120
Script_GetNumSpecializations = 0x7e31b0
Script_GetNumSpecializationsForClassID = 0x6902a0
Script_GetNumSpellTabs = 0x750570
Script_GetNumStationeries = 0x8df2c0
Script_GetNumSubgroupMembers = 0x76a310
Script_GetNumTitles = 0x6d9160
Script_GetNumTrackedAchievements = 0x8e3360
Script_GetNumTrackingTypes = 0x7996b0
Script_GetNumTradeSkills = 0x821990
Script_GetNumTrainerServices = 0x8b6cb0
Script_GetNumUnspentTalents = 0x7e3eb0
Script_GetNumVoiceSessionMembersBySessionID = 0x35a180
Script_GetNumVoiceSessions = 0x359dd0
Script_GetNumVoidTransferDeposit = 0x8d7370
Script_GetNumVoidTransferWithdrawal = 0x8d7410
Script_GetNumWarGameTypes = 0x77ddd0
Script_GetNumWhoResults = 0xa2df00
Script_GetNumWorldPVPAreas = 0x77d680
Script_GetNumWorldStateUI = 0x7deda0
Script_GetObjectIconTextureCoords = 0x795dd0
Script_GetObjectiveText = 0x871be0
Script_GetOptOutOfLoot = 0x76a830
Script_GetOSLocale = 0x68f070
Script_GetOutdoorPVPWaitTime = 0x788200
Script_GetOverrideAPBySpellPower = 0x660790
Script_GetOverrideBarIndex = 0x7fced0
Script_GetOverrideBarSkin = 0x802c00
Script_GetOverrideSpellPowerByAP = 0x660700
Script_GetOwnerAuctionItems = 0x904a00
Script_GetParryChance = 0x65fc50
Script_GetPartyAssignment = 0x76f6c0
Script_GetPartyLFGBackfillInfo = 0x8a8fa0
Script_GetPartyLFGID = 0x76a8e0
Script_GetPersonalRatedInfo = 0x77dce0
Script_GetPetActionCooldown = 0x812d10
Script_GetPetActionInfo = 0x814d90
Script_GetPetActionSlotUsable = 0x8150a0
Script_GetPetActionsUsable = 0x8139b0
Script_GetPetExperience = 0x811e50
Script_GetPetFoodTypes = 0x811f30
Script_GetPetIcon = 0x812090
Script_GetPetitionInfo = 0x870840
Script_GetPetitionNameInfo = 0x8709c0
Script_GetPetMeleeHaste = 0x6605a0
Script_GetPetSpellBonusDamage = 0x660210
Script_GetPetTalentTree = 0x812170
Script_GetPetTimeRemaining = 0x8110b0
Script_GetPlayerFacing = 0x65e9b0
Script_GetPlayerInfoByGUID = 0x66df70
Script_GetPlayerMapPosition = 0x78d920
Script_GetPlayersOnServer = 0x6d1bd0
Script_GetPlayerTradeCurrency = 0x81faa0
Script_GetPlayerTradeMoney = 0x81fa30
Script_GetPOITextureCoords = 0x795d30
Script_GetPossessInfo = 0x815510
Script_GetPowerRegen = 0x6611f0
Script_GetPrevCompleatedTutorial = 0x733be0
Script_GetPreviousAchievement = 0x8ea8e0
Script_GetPreviousArenaSeason = 0x77dfa0
Script_GetProfessionInfo = 0x751590
Script_GetProfessions = 0x7513c0
Script_GetProgressText = 0x871c00
Script_GetPromotionRank = 0x85e810
Script_GetPVPDesired = 0x6da020
Script_GetPVPLifetimeStats = 0x660d40
Script_GetPvpPowerDamage = 0x65f980
Script_GetPvpPowerHealing = 0x65fa10
Script_GetPVPRewards = 0x787850
Script_GetPVPRoles = 0x77df00
Script_GetPVPSessionStats = 0x660c20
Script_GetPVPTimer = 0x6da0a0
Script_GetPVPYesterdayStats = 0x660cb0
Script_GetQuestBackgroundMaterial = 0x876910
Script_GetQuestChoiceInfo = 0x8cea20
Script_GetQuestChoiceOptionInfo = 0x8cf6e0
Script_GetQuestChoiceRewardCurrency = 0x8cf070
Script_GetQuestChoiceRewardFaction = 0x8cf2d0
Script_GetQuestChoiceRewardInfo = 0x8ceb60
Script_GetQuestChoiceRewardItem = 0x8cee10
Script_GetQuestCurrencyInfo = 0x8769f0
Script_GetQuestFactionGroup = 0x87d3a0
Script_GetQuestGreenRange = 0x87e2e0
Script_GetQuestID = 0x871b60
Script_GetQuestIndexForTimer = 0x87df80
Script_GetQuestIndexForWatch = 0x87b290
Script_GetQuestItemInfo = 0x876670
Script_GetQuestItemLink = 0x8767b0
Script_GetQuestLink = 0x87e370
Script_GetQuestLogChoiceInfo = 0x88c9b0
Script_GetQuestLogCompletionText = 0x87b390
Script_GetQuestLogCriteriaSpell = 0x887770
Script_GetQuestLogGroupNum = 0x87e310
Script_GetQuestLogIndexByID = 0x87a240
Script_GetQuestLogIsAutoComplete = 0x87a2d0
Script_GetQuestLogItemDrop = 0x88dd90
Script_GetQuestLogItemLink = 0x88cc40
Script_GetQuestLogLeaderBoard = 0x890110
Script_GetQuestLogPortraitGiver = 0x87a430
Script_GetQuestLogPortraitTurnIn = 0x87a510
Script_GetQuestLogPushable = 0x879c70
Script_GetQuestLogQuestText = 0x87d770
Script_GetQuestLogQuestType = 0x87a7a0
Script_GetQuestLogRequiredMoney = 0x879bb0
Script_GetQuestLogRewardCurrencyInfo = 0x88c7a0
Script_GetQuestLogRewardFactionInfo = 0x879e70
Script_GetQuestLogRewardInfo = 0x88c500
Script_GetQuestLogRewardMoney = 0x88cf60
Script_GetQuestLogRewardSkillPoints = 0x87dd90
Script_GetQuestLogRewardSpell = 0x88df10
Script_GetQuestLogRewardTalents = 0x879b40
Script_GetQuestLogRewardTitle = 0x87dc30
Script_GetQuestLogRewardXP = 0x88d300
Script_GetQuestLogSelection = 0x8798b0
Script_GetQuestLogSpecialItemCooldown = 0x87e5d0
Script_GetQuestLogSpecialItemInfo = 0x87e490
Script_GetQuestLogSpellLink = 0x8878a0
Script_GetQuestLogTaskInfo = 0x87e8c0
Script_GetQuestLogTimeLeft = 0x87da10
Script_GetQuestLogTitle = 0x88bc90
Script_GetQuestMoneyToGet = 0x871f90
Script_GetQuestObjectiveInfo = 0x88fd70
Script_GetQuestPOIBlobCount = 0x87ebf0
Script_GetQuestPOILeaderBoard = 0x890290
Script_GetQuestPOIs = 0x885ba0
Script_GetQuestPOIWorldEffectInfo = 0x7ac450
Script_GetQuestPortraitGiver = 0x8721b0
Script_GetQuestPortraitTurnIn = 0x872200
Script_GetQuestProgressBarPercent = 0x880ab0
Script_GetQuestResetTime = 0x88d6a0
Script_GetQuestReward = 0x873200
Script_GetQuestsCompleted = 0x88fd00
Script_GetQuestSortIndex = 0x879f40
Script_GetQuestSpellLink = 0x875d50
Script_GetQuestTagInfo = 0x88bbb0
Script_GetQuestText = 0x871bc0
Script_GetQuestTimers = 0x887940
Script_GetQuestWatchIndex = 0x87b540
Script_GetQuestWatchInfo = 0x8855c0
Script_GetQuestWorldMapAreaID = 0x8827f0
Script_GetRaidBuffInfo = 0x65edc0
Script_GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo = 0x672140
Script_GetRaidDifficultyID = 0x6dea00
Script_GetRaidProfileFlattenedOptions = 0x931450
Script_GetRaidProfileName = 0x930f60
Script_GetRaidProfileOption = 0x931510
Script_GetRaidProfileSavedPosition = 0x931730
Script_GetRaidRosterInfo = 0x76d680
Script_GetRaidTargetIndex = 0x7349b0
Script_GetRandomBGHonorCurrencyBonuses = 0x77dc70
Script_GetRandomBGInfo = 0x781230
Script_GetRandomBGRewardByIndex = 0x787790
Script_GetRandomDungeonBestChoice = 0x8a49d0
Script_GetRandomScenarioBestChoice = 0x8a4a10
Script_GetRandomScenarioInfo = 0x8b43a0
Script_GetRangedCritChance = 0x65ff20
Script_GetRangedHaste = 0x6604f0
Script_GetRatedBattleGroundInfo = 0x77f7f0
Script_GetReadiness = 0x661620
Script_GetReadyCheckStatus = 0x76c570
Script_GetReadyCheckTimeLeft = 0x76c470
Script_GetReagentBankCost = 0x8fd200
Script_GetRealmCategories = 0x380550
Script_GetRealmInfo = 0x3800b0
Script_GetRealmName = 0x65ee30
Script_GetRealZoneText = 0x6d8200
Script_GetRecruitingGuildInfo = 0x8cd5d0
Script_GetRecruitingGuildSelection = 0x8cdab0
Script_GetRecruitingGuildSettings = 0x8cd740
Script_GetRecruitingGuildTabardInfo = 0x8cd860
Script_GetRefreshRates = 0x7f8300
Script_GetRegisteredAddonMessagePrefixes = 0x70c1d0
Script_GetReleaseTimeRemaining = 0x6d8a70
Script_GetRepairAllCost = 0x86d940
Script_GetResSicknessDuration = 0x671c60
Script_GetRestrictedAccountData = 0x6d3cc0
Script_GetRestState = 0x6d9860
Script_GetRewardMoney = 0x871f30
Script_GetRewardNumSkillUps = 0x872270
Script_GetRewardSkillLineID = 0x872250
Script_GetRewardSkillPoints = 0x873450
Script_GetRewardSpell = 0x876af0
Script_GetRewardTalents = 0x871f70
Script_GetRewardText = 0x871c20
Script_GetRewardTitle = 0x873260
Script_GetRewardXP = 0x871f50
Script_GetRFDungeonInfo = 0x8b49b0
Script_GetRuneCooldown = 0x661a80
Script_GetRuneCount = 0x661bb0
Script_GetRuneType = 0x661c70
Script_GetRunningMacro = 0x829470
Script_GetRunningMacroButton = 0x8294d0
Script_GetSavedAccountList = 0x38ae20
Script_GetSavedAccountListSSO = 0x38aeb0
Script_GetSavedAccountName = 0x38ad10
Script_GetSavedInstanceChatLink = 0x90c830
Script_GetSavedInstanceEncounterInfo = 0x90ce50
Script_GetSavedInstanceInfo = 0x90cbc0
Script_GetSavedWorldBossInfo = 0x90dbb0
Script_GetScenariosChoiceOrder = 0x8a5f20
Script_GetSchoolString = 0x6d3d70
Script_GetScreenHeight = 0x38b580
Script_GetScreenHeight = 0x6d89f0
Script_GetScreenResolutions = 0x7f73f0
Script_GetScreenWidth = 0x38b520
Script_GetScreenWidth = 0x6d8970
Script_GetScriptCPUUsage = 0x6d3280
Script_GetSecondsUntilParentalControlsKick = 0x68f130
Script_GetSelectBackgroundModel = 0x37f230
Script_GetSelectedArtifactInfo = 0x817fe0
Script_GetSelectedAuctionItem = 0x903ba0
Script_GetSelectedCategory = 0x3809d0
Script_GetSelectedClass = 0x3843c0
Script_GetSelectedDisplayChannel = 0x7085f0
Script_GetSelectedFaction = 0x8c8550
Script_GetSelectedFeatureVariation = 0x384cd0
Script_GetSelectedFriend = 0xa32830
Script_GetSelectedGlyphSpellIndex = 0x83b1e0
Script_GetSelectedIgnore = 0xa32c30
Script_GetSelectedMute = 0xa32cb0
Script_GetSelectedRace = 0x384330
Script_GetSelectedSex = 0x384370
Script_GetSelectedStationeryTexture = 0x8de020
Script_GetSelectedWarGameType = 0x77f940
Script_GetSendMailCOD = 0x8d7ce0
Script_GetSendMailItem = 0x8de0a0
Script_GetSendMailItemLink = 0x8d9470
Script_GetSendMailMoney = 0x8d7cb0
Script_GetSendMailPrice = 0x8df300
Script_GetServerName = 0x38c3e0
Script_GetServerTime = 0x6d3e40
Script_GetSessionTime = 0x65e1d0
Script_GetSetBonusesForSpecializationByItemID = 0x671fb0
Script_GetShapeshiftForm = 0x757d60
Script_GetShapeshiftFormCooldown = 0x752660
Script_GetShapeshiftFormID = 0x750e70
Script_GetShapeshiftFormInfo = 0x761370
Script_GetSheathState = 0x6d8180
Script_GetShieldBlock = 0x65fbc0
Script_GetSkinVariationIsHairColor = 0x383d80
Script_GetSocketItemBoundTradeable = 0x8fbfc0
Script_GetSocketItemInfo = 0x8fbd60
Script_GetSocketItemRefundable = 0x8fc3d0
Script_GetSocketTypes = 0x8fbc50
Script_GetSortBagsRightToLeft = 0x830530
Script_GetSpecialization = 0x7e38e0
Script_GetSpecializationInfo = 0x7e3210
Script_GetSpecializationInfoByID = 0x7e3b50
Script_GetSpecializationInfoForClassID = 0x690490
Script_GetSpecializationInfoForSpecID = 0x690670
Script_GetSpecializationMasterySpells = 0x7e39b0
Script_GetSpecializationNameForSpecID = 0x690590
Script_GetSpecializationReadinessSpell = 0x7e6600
Script_GetSpecializationRole = 0x7e3510
Script_GetSpecializationRoleByID = 0x7e3680
Script_GetSpecializationSpells = 0x7e6500
Script_GetSpecsForSpell = 0x757ba0
Script_GetSpeed = 0x6616f0
Script_GetSpellAutocast = 0x753630
Script_GetSpellAvailableLevel = 0x756c60
Script_GetSpellBaseCooldown = 0x756ba0
Script_GetSpellBonusDamage = 0x660080
Script_GetSpellBonusHealing = 0x660180
Script_GetSpellBookItemInfo = 0x755ed0
Script_GetSpellBookItemName = 0x75fc60
Script_GetSpellBookItemTexture = 0x760630
Script_GetSpellCharges = 0x7534b0
Script_GetSpellConfirmationPromptsInfo = 0x448c00
Script_GetSpellCooldown = 0x756330
Script_GetSpellCount = 0x7535d0
Script_GetSpellCritChance = 0x65ffb0
Script_GetSpellCritChanceFromIntellect = 0x6681f0
Script_GetSpellDescription = 0x7561d0
Script_GetSpellHitModifier = 0x661ff0
Script_GetSpellInfo = 0x75ffc0
Script_GetSpellLevelLearned = 0x756e00
Script_GetSpellLink = 0x7560e0
Script_GetSpellLossOfControlCooldown = 0x756780
Script_GetSpellPenetration = 0x6602a0
Script_GetSpellPowerCost = 0x760310
Script_GetSpellsForCharacterUpgradeTier = 0x449430
Script_GetSpellTabInfo = 0x75f770
Script_GetSpellTexture = 0x756290
Script_GetStablePetFoodTypes = 0x81de20
Script_GetStablePetInfo = 0x81daf0
Script_GetStationeryInfo = 0x8dde20
Script_GetStatistic = 0x8f3080
Script_GetStatisticsCategoryList = 0x8e1fa0
Script_GetSturdiness = 0x6618a0
Script_GetSubZoneText = 0x6d2680
Script_GetSuggestedGroupNum = 0x872080
Script_GetSummonConfirmAreaName = 0x6d8da0
Script_GetSummonConfirmSummoner = 0x6d8d20
Script_GetSummonConfirmTimeLeft = 0x6d8cd0
Script_GetSummonFriendCooldown = 0x6d3780
Script_GetSuperTrackedQuestID = 0x87a780
Script_GetTabardCreationCost = 0x878b80
Script_GetTabardInfo = 0x91bd70
Script_GetTalentClearInfo = 0x7e66d0
Script_GetTalentInfo = 0x7e57e0
Script_GetTalentInfoByID = 0x7e5a60
Script_GetTalentInfoBySpecialization = 0x7e5990
Script_GetTalentLink = 0x7e5b70
Script_GetTalentRowSelectionInfo = 0x7e3f60
Script_GetTargetTradeCurrency = 0x81fb10
Script_GetTargetTradeMoney = 0x81e8f0
Script_GetTaskInfo = 0x886680
Script_GetTaskPOIs = 0x87a0d0
Script_GetTasksTable = 0x8862c0
Script_GetTaxiBenchmarkMode = 0x6dab50
Script_GetTempShapeshiftBarIndex = 0x7fcf50
Script_GetText = 0xe03f20
Script_GetThreatStatusColor = 0x6d3a80
Script_GetTime = 0x65e190
Script_GetTimeToWellRested = 0x6d2c40
Script_GetTitleName = 0x6d9330
Script_GetTitleText = 0x871b80
Script_GetToolTipInfo = 0x7f6b90
Script_GetTotalAchievementPoints = 0x8eba10
Script_GetTotemInfo = 0x6e1d20
Script_GetTotemTimeLeft = 0x6e1ed0
Script_GetTrackedAchievements = 0x8e3280
Script_GetTrackingInfo = 0x7a88f0
Script_GetTradePlayerItemInfo = 0x821010
Script_GetTradePlayerItemLink = 0x81ea30
Script_GetTradeSkillCategoryFilter = 0x821a20
Script_GetTradeSkillCooldown = 0x823960
Script_GetTradeSkillDescription = 0x824040
Script_GetTradeSkillIcon = 0x823be0
Script_GetTradeSkillInfo = 0x824890
Script_GetTradeSkillInvSlotFilter = 0x822a90
Script_GetTradeSkillInvSlots = 0x8229d0
Script_GetTradeSkillItemLevelFilter = 0x8219d0
Script_GetTradeSkillItemLink = 0x824e30
Script_GetTradeSkillItemNameFilter = 0x8219b0
Script_GetTradeSkillLine = 0x822840
Script_GetTradeSkillListLink = 0x824160
Script_GetTradeSkillNumMade = 0x823d90
Script_GetTradeSkillNumReagents = 0x825020
Script_GetTradeSkillReagentInfo = 0x825100
Script_GetTradeSkillReagentItemLink = 0x825420
Script_GetTradeSkillRecipeLink = 0x823ea0
Script_GetTradeskillRepeatCount = 0x821b00
Script_GetTradeSkillSelectionIndex = 0x822000
Script_GetTradeSkillSubCategories = 0x822bb0
Script_GetTradeSkillSubClasses = 0x822910
Script_GetTradeSkillSubClassFilteredSlots = 0x822290
Script_GetTradeSkillTexture = 0x822cf0
Script_GetTradeSkillTools = 0x825600
Script_GetTradeTargetItemInfo = 0x820d60
Script_GetTradeTargetItemLink = 0x81e7a0
Script_GetTrainerGreetingText = 0x8b6d00
Script_GetTrainerSelectionIndex = 0x8b6ff0
Script_GetTrainerServiceAbilityReq = 0x8b7fb0
Script_GetTrainerServiceCost = 0x8b9700
Script_GetTrainerServiceDescription = 0x8b83b0
Script_GetTrainerServiceIcon = 0x8b7e10
Script_GetTrainerServiceInfo = 0x8b7bd0
Script_GetTrainerServiceItemLink = 0x8b85b0
Script_GetTrainerServiceLevelReq = 0x8b7090
Script_GetTrainerServiceNumAbilityReq = 0x8b7110
Script_GetTrainerServiceSkillLine = 0x8b93e0
Script_GetTrainerServiceSkillReq = 0x8b7320
Script_GetTrainerServiceStepIndex = 0x8b6d90
Script_GetTrainerServiceTypeFilter = 0x8b7210
Script_GetTrainerTradeskillRankValues = 0x8b98a0
Script_GetTransmogrifyCost = 0x8d3830
Script_GetTransmogrifySlotInfo = 0x8d3960
Script_GetTutorialsEnabled = 0x733d10
Script_GetUnitHealthModifier = 0x66c230
Script_GetUnitManaRegenRateFromSpirit = 0x66c4b0
Script_GetUnitMaxHealthModifier = 0x66c300
Script_GetUnitPitch = 0x66ce90
Script_GetUnitPowerModifier = 0x66c3e0
Script_GetUnitSpeed = 0x66cd30
Script_GetUsesToken = 0x38ada0
Script_GetVehicleBarIndex = 0x7fcf10
Script_GetVehicleUIIndicator = 0x66d8d0
Script_GetVehicleUIIndicatorSeat = 0x66d980
Script_GetVersatilityBonus = 0x6619c0
Script_GetVideoCaps = 0x7f7800
Script_GetVideoOptions = 0x7f6fd0
Script_GetVoiceCurrentSessionID = 0x359f90
Script_GetVoiceSessionInfo = 0x359e30
Script_GetVoiceSessionMemberInfoBySessionID = 0x35bd50
Script_GetVoiceStatus = 0x35a6d0
Script_GetVoidItemHyperlinkString = 0x8d6230
Script_GetVoidItemInfo = 0x8d7500
Script_GetVoidStorageSlotPageIndex = 0x8d5e10
Script_GetVoidTransferCost = 0x8d60f0
Script_GetVoidTransferDepositInfo = 0x8d6910
Script_GetVoidTransferWithdrawalInfo = 0x8d7860
Script_GetVoidUnlockCost = 0x8d61b0
Script_GetWarGameQueueStatus = 0x785330
Script_GetWarGameTypeInfo = 0x787480
Script_GetWatchedFactionInfo = 0x8c9400
Script_GetWeaponEnchantInfo = 0x80e160
Script_GetWebTicket = 0x768b20
Script_GetWhoInfo = 0xa2ec50
Script_GetWorldEffectTextureCoords = 0x795b50
Script_GetWorldElapsedTime = 0x7e1c60
Script_GetWorldElapsedTimers = 0x7e1db0
Script_GetWorldLocFromMapPos = 0x78dd20
Script_GetWorldMapTransformInfo = 0x78b220
Script_GetWorldMapTransforms = 0x788740
Script_GetWorldPVPAreaInfo = 0x7809c0
Script_GetWorldPVPQueueStatus = 0x77f5c0
Script_GetWorldStateUIInfo = 0x7df370
Script_GetXPExhaustion = 0x6d9940
Script_GetZonePVPInfo = 0x6d9d70
Script_GetZoneText = 0x6d2650
Script_GiveMasterLoot = 0x806ca0
Script_GlyphMatchesSocket = 0x83d790
Script_GMEuropaBugsEnabled = 0x768d60
Script_GMEuropaComplaintsEnabled = 0x768db0
Script_GMEuropaSuggestionsEnabled = 0x768e00
Script_GMEuropaTicketsEnabled = 0x768d10
Script_GMItemRestorationButtonEnabled = 0x768e50
Script_GMQuickTicketSystemEnabled = 0x768cf0
Script_GMQuickTicketSystemThrottled = 0x768e70
Script_GMReportLag = 0x768ae0
Script_GMRequestPlayerInfo = 0x6d2c60
Script_GMResponseResolve = 0x5a29f0
Script_GMSubmitBug = 0x7695a0
Script_GMSubmitSuggestion = 0x769440
Script_GMSurveyAnswer = 0x769310
Script_GMSurveyAnswerSubmit = 0x768b60
Script_GMSurveyCommentSubmit = 0x768c50
Script_GMSurveyNumAnswers = 0x7693c0
Script_GMSurveyQuestion = 0x769290
Script_GMSurveySubmit = 0x768ce0
Script_GrantLevel = 0x6deee0
Script_GroupHasOfflineMember = 0x76ad80
Script_GuildControlAddRank = 0x85c760
Script_GuildControlDelRank = 0x85e730
Script_GuildControlGetAllowedShifts = 0x85c990
Script_GuildControlGetNumRanks = 0x85c6a0
Script_GuildControlGetRankFlags = 0x863100
Script_GuildControlGetRankName = 0x860690
Script_GuildControlSaveRank = 0x85e370
Script_GuildControlSetRank = 0x85c6d0
Script_GuildControlSetRankFlag = 0x85e140
Script_GuildControlShiftRankDown = 0x85c8d0
Script_GuildControlShiftRankUp = 0x85c810
Script_GuildDemote = 0x6dedc0
Script_GuildDisband = 0x6d28a0
Script_GuildInfo = 0x8614c0
Script_GuildInvite = 0x6e0f70
Script_GuildLeave = 0x6e13d0
Script_GuildMasterAbsent = 0x85ef60
Script_GuildNewsSetSticky = 0x8634f0
Script_GuildNewsSort = 0x86a180
Script_GuildPromote = 0x6ded10
Script_GuildRoster = 0x8642c0
Script_GuildRosterSendSoR = 0x85dd20
Script_GuildRosterSetOfficerNote = 0x862170
Script_GuildRosterSetPublicNote = 0x861fb0
Script_GuildSetLeader = 0x6e1170
Script_GuildSetMOTD = 0x6e12b0
Script_GuildUninvite = 0x6debc0
Script_HasAction = 0x7fdbb0
Script_HasAlteredForm = 0x381810
Script_HasAlternateForm = 0x736020
Script_HasAPEffectsSpellPower = 0x660a60
Script_HasBonusActionBar = 0x7fceb0
Script_HasBoundGemProposed = 0x8fc400
Script_HasCompletedAnyAchievement = 0x8e28b0
Script_HasDebugZoneMap = 0x5a29f0
Script_HasDraenorZoneAbility = 0x662350
Script_HasDualWieldPenalty = 0x65fd90
Script_HasExtraActionBar = 0x7fd050
Script_HasFullControl = 0x660b80
Script_HasInspectHonorData = 0x80b980
Script_HasLFGRestrictions = 0x76a970
Script_HasLoadedCUFProfiles = 0x9303e0
Script_HasNewMail = 0x8d7d10
Script_HasOverrideActionBar = 0x7fcef0
Script_HasPetSpells = 0x750d90
Script_HasPetUI = 0x811d80
Script_HasShownTrialPopUp = 0x38ca50
Script_HasSoulstone = 0x6ec8d0
Script_HasSPEffectsAttackPower = 0x660ae0
Script_HasTempShapeshiftActionBar = 0x7fcf70
Script_HasTravelPass = 0x73cce0
Script_HasVehicleActionBar = 0x7fcf30
Script_HasWandEquipped = 0x80e370
Script_HaveQuestData = 0x879820
Script_HearthAndResurrectFromArea = 0x77dbe0
Script_HideCursor = 0x38b500
Script_HideRepairCursor = 0x86d1f0
Script_InActiveBattlefield = 0x7851e0
Script_InboxItemCanDelete = 0x8d8930
Script_InCinematic = 0x6d2bd0
Script_InCombatLockdown = 0x6d36d0
Script_InGuildParty = 0x85cd10
Script_InitiateRolePoll = 0x661eb0
Script_InitiateTrade = 0x6e09c0
Script_InitWorldMapPing = 0x788060
Script_InRepairMode = 0x86d220
Script_InteractUnit = 0x6f16c0
Script_InviteUnit = 0x76d5b0
Script_Is64BitClient = 0x68efe0
Script_IsAchievementEligible = 0x8f0400
Script_IsActionInRange = 0x8001f0
Script_IsActiveBattlefieldArena = 0x784e90
Script_IsActiveQuestLegendary = 0x871ea0
Script_IsActiveQuestTrivial = 0x872f80
Script_IsAddOnLoaded = 0x68f1b0
Script_IsAddOnLoadOnDemand = 0x6d3630
Script_IsAddonMessagePrefixRegistered = 0x70c160
Script_IsAddonVersionCheckEnabled = 0x68f950
Script_IsAllowedToUserTeleport = 0x8a8ee0
Script_IsAltKeyDown = 0x6d7d40
Script_IsArenaSkirmish = 0x784f10
Script_IsArenaTeamCaptain = 0x65e2a0
Script_IsArtifactCompletionHistoryAvailable = 0x816320
Script_IsAtStableMaster = 0x81e3c0
Script_IsAttackAction = 0x8000d0
Script_IsAttackSpell = 0x7573a0
Script_IsAuctionSortReversed = 0x9027b0
Script_IsAutoRepeatAction = 0x800130
Script_IsAutoRepeatSpell = 0x753920
Script_IsAvailableQuestTrivial = 0x872f00
Script_IsBagSlotFlagEnabledOnOtherBags = 0x8301d0
Script_IsBagSlotFlagEnabledOnOtherBankBags = 0x830300
Script_IsBarberShopStyleValid = 0x7360f0
Script_IsBattlePayItem = 0x830df0
Script_IsBlizzCon = 0x6d1bd0
Script_IsBNLogin = 0x73cce0
Script_IsBreadcrumbQuest = 0x880430
Script_IsCemeterySelectionAvailable = 0x6db160
Script_IsCharacterListUpdatePending = 0x37c730
Script_IsCharacterNameValid = 0x381770
Script_IsCharacterNewlyBoosted = 0x6db760
Script_IsChatAFK = 0x7041b0
Script_IsChatDND = 0x7041d0
Script_IsConnectedToServer = 0x38c4e0
Script_IsConsoleActive = 0x38bdf0
Script_IsConsumableAction = 0x802a90
Script_IsConsumableItem = 0x6f2ac0
Script_IsConsumableSpell = 0x760980
Script_IsContainerFiltered = 0x834870
Script_IsControlKeyDown = 0x38c030
Script_IsControlKeyDown = 0x6d7c00
Script_IsCPUSupported = 0x38bed0
Script_IsCurrentAction = 0x802a30
Script_IsCurrentItem = 0x6d3030
Script_IsCurrentQuestFailed = 0x87db40
Script_IsCurrentSpell = 0x7538d0
Script_IsDebugBuild = 0x6d1bd0
Script_IsDesaturateSupported = 0x6d3a40
Script_IsDisplayChannelModerator = 0x7086b0
Script_IsDisplayChannelOwner = 0x708640
Script_IsDressableItem = 0x6f2d10
Script_IsDualWielding = 0x65fce0
Script_IsEncounterInProgress = 0x8396c0
Script_IsEquippableItem = 0x6f2c70
Script_IsEquippedAction = 0x802ba0
Script_IsEquippedItem = 0x6da720
Script_IsEquippedItemType = 0x6f3130
Script_IsEuropeanNumbers = 0x6d2d90
Script_IsEveryoneAssistant = 0x76ad30
Script_IsExpansionTrial = 0x68ef10
Script_IsFactionInactive = 0x8c9630
Script_IsFalling = 0x66bd20
Script_IsFishingLoot = 0x8060c0
Script_IsFlyableArea = 0x660e00
Script_IsFlying = 0x66bfc0
Script_IsForcingCharacterTemplate = 0x384e70
Script_IsGlyphFlagSet = 0x83afa0
Script_IsGMClient = 0x6d1bd0
Script_IsGuildLeader = 0x65f5c0
Script_IsGuildRankAssignmentAllowed = 0x85eac0
Script_IsHarmfulItem = 0x6ecbc0
Script_IsHarmfulSpell = 0x757990
Script_IsHelpfulItem = 0x6ecb00
Script_IsHelpfulSpell = 0x757780
Script_IsIgnored = 0xa33fe0
Script_IsIgnoredOrMuted = 0xa341c0
Script_IsInActiveWorldPVP = 0x781530
Script_IsInArenaTeam = 0x6d1bd0
Script_IsInAuthenticatedRank = 0x862fa0
Script_IsIndoors = 0x660e70
Script_IsInGroup = 0x76a640
Script_IsInGuild = 0x668080
Script_IsInInstance = 0x6d82a0
Script_IsInLFGDungeon = 0x8a8eb0
Script_IsInRaid = 0x76a6b0
Script_IsInScenarioGroup = 0x8a8f10
Script_IsInvalidLocale = 0x3807a0
Script_IsInvalidTournamentRealmCategory = 0x380660
Script_IsInventoryItemLocked = 0x80ddb0
Script_IsInventoryItemProfessionBag = 0x80dbe0
Script_IsItemAction = 0x7fd780
Script_IsItemInRange = 0x6ecdb0
Script_IsLauncherLogin = 0x38bf60
Script_IsLauncherLoginAutoAttempted = 0x38bfa0
Script_IsLeftAltKeyDown = 0x6d7ca0
Script_IsLeftControlKeyDown = 0x6d7b60
Script_IsLeftShiftKeyDown = 0x6d7a20
Script_IsLegacyDifficulty = 0x6d85a0
Script_IsLFGComplete = 0x76a9c0
Script_IsLFGDungeonJoinable = 0x8ac7e0
Script_IsLinuxClient = 0x6d1bd0
Script_IsLoggedIn = 0x65e6c0
Script_IsLoggingOut = 0x6d1fd0
Script_IsMacClient = 0x6d1bd0
Script_IsMapGarrisonMap = 0x78a9d0
Script_IsMasterLooter = 0x76c6a0
Script_IsModifiedClick = 0x774590
Script_IsModifierKeyDown = 0x6d79a0
Script_IsMounted = 0x661000
Script_IsMouseButtonDown = 0x6d14a0
Script_IsMouselooking = 0x65a080
Script_IsMovieLocal = 0x68ec30
Script_IsMoviePlayable = 0x68edf0
Script_IsMuted = 0xa340d0
Script_IsNeutralRace = 0x383fe0
Script_IsNPCCrafting = 0x821ca0
Script_IsOnGlueScreen = 0x68f180
Script_IsOnTournamentRealm = 0x6d2700
Script_IsOutdoors = 0x660ef0
Script_IsOutlineModeSupported = 0x7f7310
Script_IsOutOfBounds = 0x660f70
Script_IsPartyLFG = 0x76a850
Script_IsPartyWorldPVP = 0x76a8a0
Script_IsPassiveSpell = 0x757250
Script_IsPetActive = 0x812e20
Script_IsPetAttackAction = 0x812ed0
Script_IsPetAttackActive = 0x811090
Script_IsPlayerInMicroDungeon = 0x78dc00
Script_IsPlayerInWorld = 0x6d3d50
Script_IsPlayerMoving = 0x6d3de0
Script_IsPlayerNeutral = 0x780bb0
Script_IsPlayerSpell = 0x7512e0
Script_IsPossessBarVisible = 0x7ff740
Script_IsPVPTimerRunning = 0x6da110
Script_IsQuestCompletable = 0x873170
Script_IsQuestComplete = 0x886860
Script_IsQuestFlaggedCompleted = 0x88bb50
Script_IsQuestHardWatched = 0x87b1a0
Script_IsQuestLogSpecialItemInRange = 0x887be0
Script_IsQuestSequenced = 0x87b630
Script_IsQuestTask = 0x8809c0
Script_IsQuestWatched = 0x87b0b0
Script_IsRaceClassRestricted = 0x3815d0
Script_IsRaceClassValid = 0x3847c0
Script_IsRaidMarkerActive = 0x7345d0
Script_IsRangedWeapon = 0x65fe10
Script_IsRatedBattleground = 0x785530
Script_IsRatedMap = 0x785560
Script_IsReagentBankUnlocked = 0x8fd420
Script_IsReferAFriendLinked = 0x6dac50
Script_IsReplacingUnit = 0x6db7e0
Script_IsResting = 0x65f640
Script_IsRestrictedAccount = 0x6d3e10
Script_IsRightAltKeyDown = 0x6d7cf0
Script_IsRightControlKeyDown = 0x6d7bb0
Script_IsRightShiftKeyDown = 0x6d7a70
Script_IsScanDLLFinished = 0x38b740
Script_IsSelectedSpellBookItem = 0x7607e0
Script_IsShaderModelSupported = 0x38be70
Script_IsShiftKeyDown = 0x38acc0
Script_IsShiftKeyDown = 0x6d7ac0
Script_IsSilenced = 0x70a230
Script_IsSpellClassOrSpec = 0x760f50
Script_IsSpellInRange = 0x760d50
Script_IsSpellKnown = 0x751210
Script_IsSpellKnownOrOverridesKnown = 0x7527d0
Script_IsSpellOverlayed = 0x8fe430
Script_IsStackableAction = 0x802af0
Script_IsStealthed = 0x661090
Script_IsStereoVideoAvailable = 0x7f78f0
Script_IsStoryQuest = 0x87a860
Script_IsStreamingMode = 0x38bd20
Script_IsSubmerged = 0x66bee0
Script_IsSubZonePVPPOI = 0x6d9d10
Script_IsSwimming = 0x66be00
Script_IsTalentSpell = 0x7572d0
Script_IsTestBuild = 0x6d1bd0
Script_IsThreatWarningEnabled = 0x6d3b30
Script_IsTitleKnown = 0x6d9260
Script_IsTournamentRealmCategory = 0x380710
Script_IsTrackedAchievement = 0x8e32e0
Script_IsTrackingBattlePets = 0x7996f0
Script_IsTradeSkillGuild = 0x821c80
Script_IsTradeSkillLinked = 0x821bb0
Script_IsTradeSkillReady = 0x821970
Script_IsTradeSkillRepeating = 0x821ae0
Script_IsTradeskillTrainer = 0x8b6ce0
Script_IsTrialAccount = 0x68ee50
Script_IsTutorialFlagged = 0x734260
Script_IsUnitOnQuest = 0x87d600
Script_IsUnitOnQuestByQuestID = 0x87d6c0
Script_IsUsableAction = 0x7fcda0
Script_IsUsableItem = 0x6f2800
Script_IsUsableSpell = 0x7575b0
Script_IsUsingCharacterTemplate = 0x384e50
Script_IsUsingVehicleControls = 0x65ba00
Script_IsVehicleAimAngleAdjustable = 0x659680
Script_IsVehicleAimPowerAdjustable = 0x6596e0
Script_IsVeteranTrialAccount = 0x68eeb0
Script_IsViewingAlteredForm = 0x381830
Script_IsVoiceChatAllowed = 0x705000
Script_IsVoiceChatAllowedByServer = 0x705050
Script_IsVoiceChatEnabled = 0x704f90
Script_IsVoidStorageReady = 0x8d6030
Script_IsWargame = 0x7855d0
Script_IsWindowsClient = 0x68efe0
Script_IsXPUserDisabled = 0x661e40
Script_IsZoomOutAvailable = 0x78ae60
Script_ItemAddedToArtifact = 0x816290
Script_ItemCanTargetGarrisonFollowerAbility = 0x448a40
Script_ItemHasRange = 0x6ecc80
Script_ItemTextGetCreator = 0x86d0e0
Script_ItemTextGetItem = 0x86bfe0
Script_ItemTextGetMaterial = 0x86c4d0
Script_ItemTextGetPage = 0x86bed0
Script_ItemTextGetText = 0x86bf00
Script_ItemTextHasNextPage = 0x86c040
Script_ItemTextNextPage = 0x86c610
Script_ItemTextPrevPage = 0x86c5b0
Script_JoinArena = 0x77d6a0
Script_JoinBattlefield = 0x77ecd0
Script_JoinChannelByName = 0x71c570
Script_JoinLFG = 0x8aa680
Script_JoinPermanentChannel = 0x71c580
Script_JoinRatedBattlefield = 0x77d710
Script_JoinSingleLFG = 0x8af2a0
Script_JoinSkirmish = 0x77d740
Script_JoinTemporaryChannel = 0x71c570
Script_JumpOrAscendStart = 0x65ca80
Script_KBArticle_BeginLoading = 0x7fc8a0
Script_KBArticle_GetData = 0x7fae30
Script_KBArticle_IsLoaded = 0x7fae10
Script_KBQuery_BeginLoading = 0x7fc6e0
Script_KBQuery_GetArticleHeaderCount = 0x7fabb0
Script_KBQuery_GetArticleHeaderData = 0x7fabf0
Script_KBQuery_GetTotalArticleCount = 0x7fad80
Script_KBQuery_IsLoaded = 0x7fab90
Script_KBSetup_BeginLoading = 0x7fc690
Script_KBSetup_GetArticleHeaderCount = 0x7fa930
Script_KBSetup_GetArticleHeaderData = 0x7fa970
Script_KBSetup_GetCategoryCount = 0x7fa7f0
Script_KBSetup_GetCategoryData = 0x7fa830
Script_KBSetup_GetLanguageCount = 0x7fa6b0
Script_KBSetup_GetLanguageData = 0x7fa6f0
Script_KBSetup_GetSubCategoryCount = 0x7fb410
Script_KBSetup_GetSubCategoryData = 0x7fb4a0
Script_KBSetup_GetTotalArticleCount = 0x7fab00
Script_KBSetup_IsLoaded = 0x7fa690
Script_KBSystem_GetMOTD = 0x7fb7a0
Script_KBSystem_GetServerNotice = 0x7fb800
Script_KBSystem_GetServerStatus = 0x7fb7d0
Script_LaunchAddOnURL = 0x38b450
Script_LaunchURL = 0x38b140
Script_LearnTalent = 0x7e44e0
Script_LearnTalents = 0x7e4770
Script_LeaveBattlefield = 0x785180
Script_LeaveChannelByName = 0x714c90
Script_LeaveLFG = 0x8af3e0
Script_LeaveParty = 0x76a790
Script_LeaveSingleLFG = 0x8af450
Script_LFGTeleport = 0x8ac630
Script_ListChannelByName = 0x706650
Script_ListChannels = 0x71c590
Script_LoadAddOn = 0x6908e0
Script_LoadBindings = 0x77c2e0
Script_LoadURLIndex = 0x38c980
Script_LoadURLIndex = 0x662120
Script_LoggingChat = 0x7042b0
Script_LoggingCombat = 0x706390
Script_Logout = 0x6d1f90
Script_LootSlot = 0x808de0
Script_LootSlotHasItem = 0x805fc0
Script_MatrixCommit = 0x38b310
Script_MatrixEntered = 0x38b290
Script_MatrixRevert = 0x38b300
Script_ModifyEquipmentSet = 0x8c4e50
Script_MouselookStart = 0x65d760
Script_MouselookStop = 0x65d7d0
Script_MouseOverrideCinematicDisable = 0x6db1b0
Script_MoveAndSteerStart = 0x65d5f0
Script_MoveAndSteerStop = 0x65d6d0
Script_MoveBackwardStart = 0x65cf00
Script_MoveBackwardStop = 0x65cf70
Script_MoveForwardStart = 0x65ce20
Script_MoveForwardStop = 0x65ce90
Script_MoveViewDownStart = 0x674ec0
Script_MoveViewDownStop = 0x674ed0
Script_MoveViewInStart = 0x674d60
Script_MoveViewInStop = 0x674d70
Script_MoveViewLeftStart = 0x674e20
Script_MoveViewLeftStop = 0x674e30
Script_MoveViewOutStart = 0x674da0
Script_MoveViewOutStop = 0x674db0
Script_MoveViewRightStart = 0x674de0
Script_MoveViewRightStop = 0x674df0
Script_MoveViewUpStart = 0x674e70
Script_MoveViewUpStop = 0x674e80
Script_MultiSampleAntiAliasingSupported = 0x7f71a0
Script_NeutralPlayerSelectFaction = 0x873730
Script_NextView = 0x67d6c0
Script_NoPlayTime = 0x6da980
Script_NotifyInspect = 0x6de400
Script_NotWhileDeadError = 0x6deec0
Script_NumTaxiNodes = 0x8e0210
Script_OfferPetition = 0x870d60
Script_OffhandHasWeapon = 0x80e0c0
Script_OpenCalendar = 0x894660
Script_OpeningCinematic = 0x6d2bb0
Script_OpenTrainer = 0x8b72a0
Script_PaidChange_GetCurrentClassIndex = 0x384740
Script_PaidChange_GetCurrentFaction = 0x3845b0
Script_PaidChange_GetCurrentRaceIndex = 0x384710
Script_PaidChange_GetName = 0x385aa0
Script_PaidChange_GetPreviousRaceIndex = 0x787910
Script_PartialPlayTime = 0x6da8f0
Script_PartyLFGStartBackfill = 0x8af530
Script_PetAbandon = 0x812e90
Script_PetAggressiveMode = 0x5a29f0
Script_PetAssistMode = 0x815310
Script_PetAttack = 0x815430
Script_PetCanBeAbandoned = 0x811b00
Script_PetCanBeDismissed = 0x811bd0
Script_PetCanBeRenamed = 0x811cb0
Script_PetDefensiveMode = 0x8152e0
Script_PetDismiss = 0x8139e0
Script_PetFollow = 0x815370
Script_PetHasActionBar = 0x812bf0
Script_PetHasSpellbook = 0x812d00
Script_PetMoveTo = 0x8153a0
Script_PetPassiveMode = 0x8152b0
Script_PetRename = 0x811910
Script_PetStopAttack = 0x8118a0
Script_PetUsesPetFrame = 0x812c80
Script_PetWait = 0x815340
Script_PickupAction = 0x805c10
Script_PickupBagFromSlot = 0x80f6c0
Script_PickupCompanion = 0x753a00
Script_PickupContainerItem = 0x832aa0
Script_PickupCurrency = 0x8354c0
Script_PickupEquipmentSet = 0x8c4550
Script_PickupEquipmentSetByName = 0x8c44d0
Script_PickupGuildBankItem = 0x85a5f0
Script_PickupGuildBankMoney = 0x856e20
Script_PickupInventoryItem = 0x80f5a0
Script_PickupItem = 0x6ebbe0
Script_PickupMacro = 0x82bb10
Script_PickupMerchantItem = 0x86fcc0
Script_PickupPetAction = 0x8157a0
Script_PickupPetSpell = 0x811740
Script_PickupPlayerMoney = 0x6ec770
Script_PickupSpell = 0x757020
Script_PickupSpellBookItem = 0x756e90
Script_PickupStablePet = 0x81d6b0
Script_PickupTalent = 0x7e69b0
Script_PickupTradeMoney = 0x81eaf0
Script_PINEntered = 0x38b1e0
Script_PitchDownStart = 0x65d340
Script_PitchDownStop = 0x65d3a0
Script_PitchUpStart = 0x65d840
Script_PitchUpStop = 0x65d8a0
Script_PlaceAction = 0x804eb0
Script_PlaceAuctionBid = 0x908e90
Script_PlaceGlyphInSocket = 0x83b450
Script_PlaceRaidMarker = 0x734520
Script_PlayAutoAcceptQuestSound = 0x8722d0
Script_PlayCreditsMusic = 0x38b0d0
Script_PlayerCanTeleport = 0x65f520
Script_PlayerHasHearthstone = 0x830af0
Script_PlayerHasToy = 0x947750
Script_PlayerIsPVPInactive = 0x66c6f0
Script_PlayGlueAmbience = 0x38b000
Script_PlayGlueMusic = 0x38afb0
Script_PlayMusic = 0x64ec70
Script_PlaySound = 0x64f400
Script_PlaySoundFile = 0x64ece0
Script_PlaySoundKitID = 0x64eb70
Script_PortGraveyard = 0x6e0930
Script_PreloadMovie = 0x68ec90
Script_PrevView = 0x67d700
Script_ProcessMapClick = 0x793a60
Script_ProcessQuestLogRewardFactions = 0x879dc0
Script_PromoteToAssistant = 0x76f880
Script_PromoteToLeader = 0x76f790
Script_PurchaseSlot = 0x8fd530
Script_PutItemInBackpack = 0x80f690
Script_PutItemInBag = 0x80f640
Script_QueryAuctionItems = 0x90b3e0
Script_QueryGuildBankLog = 0x859650
Script_QueryGuildBankTab = 0x8587a0
Script_QueryGuildBankText = 0x8596d0
Script_QueryGuildEventLog = 0x863340
Script_QueryGuildMembersForRecipe = 0x864430
Script_QueryGuildNews = 0x8634e0
Script_QueryGuildRecipes = 0x861090
Script_QueryWorldCountdownTimer = 0x7dedd0
Script_QuestChooseRewardError = 0x872030
Script_QuestFlagsPVP = 0x8720a0
Script_QuestGetAutoAccept = 0x8720e0
Script_QuestGetAutoLaunched = 0x872100
Script_QuestHasPOIInfo = 0x87e860
Script_QuestIsDaily = 0x872140
Script_QuestIsFromAreaTrigger = 0x872120
Script_QuestIsWeekly = 0x872190
Script_QuestLogPushQuest = 0x87dea0
Script_QuestLogShouldShowPortrait = 0x87a380
Script_QuestMapUpdateAllQuests = 0x885a80
Script_QuestPOIGetIconInfo = 0x87e6a0
Script_QuestPOIGetQuestIDByIndex = 0x879fa0
Script_QuestPOIGetQuestIDByVisibleIndex = 0x885ad0
Script_QuestPOIGetSecondaryLocations = 0x8805d0
Script_QuestPOIUpdateIcons = 0x885ac0
Script_Quit = 0x6d1fb0
Script_QuitGame = 0x38af90
Script_QuitGameAndRunLauncher = 0x38afa0
Script_RaidProfileExists = 0x931ba0
Script_RaidProfileHasUnsavedChanges = 0x931b30
Script_RandomizeCharCustomization = 0x388160
Script_RandomRoll = 0x6d2ad0
Script_ReagentBankButtonIDToInvSlotID = 0x8fd1a0
Script_RealmListDialogCancelled = 0x37f920
Script_RealmListUpdateRate = 0x37f8f0
Script_RefreshLFGList = 0x8b6550
Script_RefreshWorldMap = 0x795560
Script_RegisterAddonMessagePrefix = 0x716c90
Script_RegisterCVar = 0x6d1cd0
Script_RegisterStaticConstants = 0x768a40
Script_RejectProposal = 0x8a5b20
Script_ReloadUI = 0x6e4a50
Script_RemoveAutoQuestPopUp = 0x87ee80
Script_RemoveChatWindowChannel = 0x707e50
Script_RemoveChatWindowMessages = 0x7047c0
Script_RemoveFriend = 0xa32930
Script_RemoveGlyphFromSocket = 0x83b5f0
Script_RemoveItemFromArtifact = 0x8162f0
Script_RemoveQuestWatch = 0x879d50
Script_RemoveTalent = 0x7e25f0
Script_RemoveTrackedAchievement = 0x8f0a40
Script_RenameCharacter = 0x37cf10
Script_RenamePetition = 0x870f60
Script_RepairAllItems = 0x86d9e0
Script_ReplaceEnchant = 0x6d2bf0
Script_ReplaceGuildMaster = 0x863780
Script_ReplaceTradeEnchant = 0x6d2c30
Script_RepopMe = 0x6d8620
Script_ReportBug = 0x6d2720
Script_ReportPlayer = 0x71c700
Script_ReportPlayerIsPVPAFK = 0x66c5c0
Script_ReportSuggestion = 0x6d2770
Script_RequestAccountCharacters = 0x5a29f0
Script_RequestArtifactCompletionHistory = 0x8163f0
Script_RequestBattlefieldScoreData = 0x780c30
Script_RequestBattlegroundInstanceInfo = 0x785240
Script_RequestChallengeModeLeaders = 0x92eb20
Script_RequestChallengeModeMapInfo = 0x92a570
Script_RequestChallengeModeRewards = 0x92a630
Script_RequestGuildApplicantsList = 0x8cd3e0
Script_RequestGuildChallengeInfo = 0x85cd70
Script_RequestGuildMembership = 0x8ce1d0
Script_RequestGuildMembershipList = 0x8cdb20
Script_RequestGuildPartyState = 0x8636c0
Script_RequestGuildRecruitmentSettings = 0x8cd110
Script_RequestGuildRewards = 0x861120
Script_RequestInspectHonorData = 0x80f920
Script_RequestLFDPartyLockInfo = 0x8a6800
Script_RequestLFDPlayerLockInfo = 0x8a6730
Script_RequestPVPOptionsEnabled = 0x77f860
Script_RequestPVPRewards = 0x77f9a0
Script_RequestRaidInfo = 0x76ad10
Script_RequestRandomBattlegroundInstanceInfo = 0x7852d0
Script_RequestRandomName = 0x384590
Script_RequestRatedInfo = 0x77f780
Script_RequestRealmList = 0x37f8d0
Script_RequestRecruitingGuildsList = 0x8ce1c0
Script_RequestTimePlayed = 0x6d27c0
Script_RequeueSkirmish = 0x77d7d0
Script_ResetAddOns = 0x68f930
Script_ResetChallengeMode = 0x92a5c0
Script_ResetCharCustomize = 0x389bc0
Script_ResetChatColors = 0x7079c0
Script_ResetChatWindows = 0x70bb50
Script_ResetCPUUsage = 0x6d3600
Script_ResetCursor = 0x6d25c0
Script_ResetDisabledAddOns = 0x6d3610
Script_ResetInstances = 0x6d26e0
Script_ResetPreviewFrameModel = 0x384d50
Script_ResetSetMerchantFilter = 0x8705a0
Script_ResetTutorials = 0x7342f0
Script_ResetView = 0x67d660
Script_ResistancePercent = 0x65e3c0
Script_RespondInstanceLock = 0x65e970
Script_RespondMailLockSendItem = 0x8db0a0
Script_RestartGx = 0x6d2d50
Script_RestoreRaidProfileFromCopy = 0x9320d0
Script_ResurrectGetOfferer = 0x6e0e80
Script_ResurrectHasSickness = 0x6d27f0
Script_ResurrectHasTimer = 0x6deaa0
Script_RetrieveCorpse = 0x6d97d0
Script_ReturnInboxItem = 0x8d9920
Script_RollOnLoot = 0x8062a0
Script_RunBinding = 0x774220
Script_RunMacro = 0x82b670
Script_RunMacroText = 0x82c130
Script_RunScript = 0x38be20
Script_RunScript = 0x6d2a80
Script_SaveAddOns = 0x68f920
Script_SaveBindings = 0x77c330
Script_SaveCharacterOrder = 0x37d140
Script_SaveEquipmentSet = 0x8c5440
Script_SaveRaidProfileCopy = 0x932060
Script_SaveView = 0x674f10
Script_ScanDLLContinueAnyway = 0x38b730
Script_ScanDLLStart = 0x38b5e0
Script_ScanningAccepted = 0x38c1c0
Script_Screenshot = 0x38b410
Script_Screenshot = 0x6de340
Script_SearchGuildRecipes = 0x866c20
Script_SearchLFGGetEncounterResults = 0x8a8490
Script_SearchLFGGetJoinedID = 0x8a42a0
Script_SearchLFGGetNumResults = 0x8a5610
Script_SearchLFGGetPartyResults = 0x8a8680
Script_SearchLFGGetResults = 0x8a7ff0
Script_SearchLFGJoin = 0x8b0930
Script_SearchLFGLeave = 0x8b09e0
Script_SearchLFGSort = 0x8b6580
Script_SecureCmdOptionParse = 0x829330
Script_SelectActiveQuest = 0x873050
Script_SelectAvailableQuest = 0x873000
Script_SelectCharacter = 0x37f7c0
Script_SelectedRealmName = 0x65ee30
Script_SelectFeatureVariation = 0x384d00
Script_SelectGossipActiveQuest = 0x855f90
Script_SelectGossipAvailableQuest = 0x855f40
Script_SelectGossipOption = 0x855eb0
Script_SelectQuestLogEntry = 0x87b060
Script_SelectStationery = 0x8d8390
Script_SelectTradeSkill = 0x821f60
Script_SelectTrainerService = 0x8b6f70
Script_SendAddonMessage = 0x71bec0
Script_SendChatMessage = 0x71b680
Script_SendMail = 0x8dac50
Script_SendQuestChoiceResponse = 0x8ce980
Script_SendSoRByText = 0x6df010
Script_SendSystemMessage = 0x71c300
Script_SendWho = 0xa32ad0
Script_SetAbandonQuest = 0x879910
Script_SetAchievementComparisonPortrait = 0x662ca0
Script_SetAchievementComparisonUnit = 0x8e3130
Script_SetActionBarToggles = 0x7fd1d0
Script_SetActionUIButton = 0x7fdf60
Script_SetActiveSpecGroup = 0x7e3d40
Script_SetActiveVoiceChannel = 0x7094c0
Script_SetActiveVoiceChannelBySessionID = 0x35a060
Script_SetAddonVersionCheck = 0x68f980
Script_SetAllowLowLevelRaid = 0x6daf60
Script_SetAuctionsTabShowing = 0x902ce0
Script_SetAutoDeclineGuildInvites = 0x6db090
Script_SetBackpackAutosortDisabled = 0x82e950
Script_SetBagPortraitTexture = 0x82edd0
Script_SetBagSlotFlag = 0x82fdd0
Script_SetBankAutosortDisabled = 0x82e9b0
Script_SetBankBagSlotFlag = 0x82ffd0
Script_SetBarberShopAlternateFormFrame = 0x736640
Script_SetBarSlotFromIntro = 0x758c70
Script_SetBattlefieldScoreFaction = 0x77d920
Script_SetBinding = 0x77b300
Script_SetBindingClick = 0x77b7a0
Script_SetBindingItem = 0x77b520
Script_SetBindingMacro = 0x77b660
Script_SetBindingSpell = 0x77b3e0
Script_SetBlacklistMap = 0x7817a0
Script_SetCemeteryPreference = 0x6db110
Script_SetChannelOwner = 0x7068a0
Script_SetChannelPassword = 0x7067f0
Script_SetCharacterCreateFacing = 0x384530
Script_SetCharacterSelectFacing = 0x37c800
Script_SetCharacterTemplate = 0x384df0
Script_SetCharCustomizeBackground = 0x383c70
Script_SetCharCustomizeFrame = 0x383be0
Script_SetCharSelectBackground = 0x37f770
Script_SetCharSelectModelFrame = 0x37c6a0
Script_SetChatColorNameByClass = 0x707ad0
Script_SetChatWindowAlpha = 0x704a80
Script_SetChatWindowColor = 0x704960
Script_SetChatWindowDocked = 0x704c20
Script_SetChatWindowLocked = 0x704b20
Script_SetChatWindowName = 0x707ff0
Script_SetChatWindowSavedDimensions = 0x704e80
Script_SetChatWindowSavedPosition = 0x704d40
Script_SetChatWindowShown = 0x704cc0
Script_SetChatWindowSize = 0x7048c0
Script_SetChatWindowUninteractable = 0x704ba0
Script_SetClearConfigData = 0x38bce0
Script_SetConsoleKey = 0x6d1810
Script_SetCurrencyBackpack = 0x837b50
Script_SetCurrencyUnused = 0x837ac0
Script_SetCurrentGraphicsSetting = 0x7f7270
Script_SetCurrentGuildBankTab = 0x856ed0
Script_SetCurrentScreen = 0x38af40
Script_SetCurrentTitle = 0x6e14e0
Script_SetCursor = 0x6d2030
Script_SetCVar = 0x38b780
Script_SetCVar = 0x6e0580
Script_SetCVarBitfield = 0x6e0730
Script_SetDefaultVideoOptions = 0x7f6dc0
Script_SetDungeonDifficultyID = 0x6de930
Script_SetDungeonMapLevel = 0x7939e0
Script_SetEuropeanNumbers = 0x6d2d70
Script_SetEveryoneIsAssistant = 0x76c360
Script_SetFaceCustomizeCamera = 0x385c10
Script_SetFactionActive = 0x8ca990
Script_SetFactionInactive = 0x8ca920
Script_SetFocusedAchievement = 0x8ebb70
Script_SetFriendNotes = 0xa329c0
Script_SetGameAccount = 0x38c8b0
Script_SetGamma = 0x7f6af0
Script_SetGlyphFilter = 0x83ae50
Script_SetGlyphNameFilter = 0x83b1c0
Script_SetGuildApplicantSelection = 0x8cd440
Script_SetGuildBankTabInfo = 0x859530
Script_SetGuildBankTabItemWithdraw = 0x85ed60
Script_SetGuildBankTabPermissions = 0x85ebb0
Script_SetGuildBankText = 0x859720
Script_SetGuildBankWithdrawGoldLimit = 0x85cb50
Script_SetGuildInfoText = 0x863270
Script_SetGuildMemberRank = 0x860810
Script_SetGuildNewsFilter = 0x86a0e0
Script_SetGuildRecruitmentComment = 0x8cd390
Script_SetGuildRecruitmentSettings = 0x8cd130
Script_SetGuildRosterSelection = 0x85e040
Script_SetGuildRosterShowOffline = 0x85c640
Script_SetGuildTradeSkillCategoryFilter = 0x865a40
Script_SetGuildTradeSkillItemNameFilter = 0x8659e0
Script_SetInsertItemsLeftToRight = 0x82ea70
Script_SetInventoryPortraitTexture = 0x80dfb0
Script_SetInWorldUIVisibility = 0x6ebdd0
Script_SetItemSearch = 0x82eb80
Script_SetItemUpgradeFromCursorItem = 0x8d2b20
Script_SetLauncherLoginAutoAttempted = 0x38bfd0
Script_SetLayoutMode = 0x6d1440
Script_SetLegacyRaidDifficultyID = 0x6e0cf0
Script_SetLFGBonusFactionID = 0x8c97a0
Script_SetLFGBootVote = 0x8a5d80
Script_SetLFGComment = 0x8aa630
Script_SetLFGDungeon = 0x8aefa0
Script_SetLFGDungeonEnabled = 0x8a68d0
Script_SetLFGHeaderCollapsed = 0x8b3540
Script_SetLFGRoles = 0x8a46b0
Script_SetLookingForGuildComment = 0x8ccf10
Script_SetLookingForGuildSettings = 0x8ce0c0
Script_SetLootMethod = 0x76eba0
Script_SetLootPortrait = 0x8067c0
Script_SetLootSpecialization = 0x6db3c0
Script_SetLootThreshold = 0x76bf60
Script_SetMacroItem = 0x82b860
Script_SetMacroSpell = 0x82b9b0
Script_SetMapByID = 0x793600
Script_SetMapToCurrentZone = 0x795540
Script_SetMapZoom = 0x793460
Script_SetMaxAnimFramerate = 0xe040c0
Script_SetMerchantFilter = 0x870560
Script_SetModifiedClick = 0x7743f0
Script_SetMouselookOverrideBinding = 0x65e0e0
Script_SetMultiCastSpell = 0x804f10
Script_SetNamePlateMotionType = 0x8bde20
Script_SetNextBarberShopStyle = 0x737620
Script_SetOptOutOfLoot = 0x76a7c0
Script_SetOverrideBinding = 0x77b940
Script_SetOverrideBindingClick = 0x77c0c0
Script_SetOverrideBindingItem = 0x77bce0
Script_SetOverrideBindingMacro = 0x77bed0
Script_SetOverrideBindingSpell = 0x77baf0
Script_SetPartyAssignment = 0x76f1a0
Script_SetPendingReportPetTarget = 0x70c080
Script_SetPendingReportTarget = 0x70bff0
Script_SetPetSlot = 0x81da60
Script_SetPetStablePaperdoll = 0x81dc60
Script_SetPOIIconOverlapDistance = 0x87a020
Script_SetPOIIconOverlapPushDistance = 0x87a070
Script_SetPortraitTexture = 0x384960
Script_SetPortraitTexture = 0x66b7e0
Script_SetPortraitToTexture = 0x690020
Script_SetPreferredInfo = 0x380870
Script_SetPreviewFrame = 0x384ba0
Script_SetPreviewFrameModel = 0x385af0
Script_SetPreviewFramesFeature = 0x384da0
Script_SetPVP = 0x6d2ca0
Script_SetPVPRoles = 0x77de70
Script_SetRaidDifficultyID = 0x6e0b60
Script_SetRaidProfileOption = 0x931620
Script_SetRaidProfileSavedPosition = 0x9318a0
Script_SetRaidSubgroup = 0x76aac0
Script_SetRaidTarget = 0x7352a0
Script_SetRaidTargetProtected = 0x735350
Script_SetRecruitingGuildSelection = 0x8cda30
Script_SetRefresh = 0x7f8590
Script_SetSavedAccountList = 0x38ae40
Script_SetSavedAccountListSSO = 0x38aed0
Script_SetSavedAccountName = 0x38ad30
Script_SetSavedInstanceExtend = 0x90cf40
Script_SetScreenResolution = 0x7f75d0
Script_SetSelectedArtifact = 0x81c490
Script_SetSelectedAuctionItem = 0x903a20
Script_SetSelectedClass = 0x388e50
Script_SetSelectedDisplayChannel = 0x70f8e0
Script_SetSelectedFaction = 0x8c84d0
Script_SetSelectedFriend = 0xa2ea70
Script_SetSelectedIgnore = 0xa2eb10
Script_SetSelectedMute = 0xa2ebb0
Script_SetSelectedPreviewGearType = 0x388110
Script_SetSelectedRace = 0x389bd0
Script_SetSelectedScreenResolutionIndex = 0x7f7110
Script_SetSelectedSex = 0x388a90
Script_SetSelectedWarGameType = 0x77f8d0
Script_SetSendMailCOD = 0x8da590
Script_SetSendMailMoney = 0x8d8e90
Script_SetSendMailShowing = 0x8d7c60
Script_SetSortBagsRightToLeft = 0x82ea10
Script_SetSpecialization = 0x7e36f0
Script_SetSpellbookPetAction = 0x7505e0
Script_SetSuperTrackedQuestID = 0x87a6f0
Script_SetTaxiBenchmarkMode = 0x6d3700
Script_SetTaxiMap = 0x8e0350
Script_SetTracking = 0x7a8b30
Script_SetTradeCurrency = 0x821220
Script_SetTradeMoney = 0x81ef10
Script_SetTradeSkillCategoryFilter = 0x826f20
Script_SetTradeSkillInvSlotFilter = 0x8270e0
Script_SetTradeSkillItemLevelFilter = 0x826e80
Script_SetTradeSkillItemNameFilter = 0x826e60
Script_SetTradeSkillRepeatCount = 0x8220f0
Script_SetTrainerServiceTypeFilter = 0x8b8230
Script_SetTrialPopUp = 0x38ca70
Script_SetUIVisibility = 0x6ebd20
Script_SetupFullscreenScale = 0x7f76d0
Script_SetUsesToken = 0x38adc0
Script_SetView = 0x67bba0
Script_SetViewingAlteredForm = 0x3867f0
Script_SetWatchedFactionIndex = 0x8c9690
Script_SetWhoToUI = 0xa2df40
Script_SetWorldFrameStrata = 0x38cb00
Script_ShowAccountAchievements = 0x6db210
Script_ShowBossFrameWhenUninteractable = 0x66ea80
Script_ShowBuybackSellCursor = 0x86e090
Script_ShowChangedOptionWarnings = 0x38ba60
Script_ShowCloak = 0x6da580
Script_ShowContainerSellCursor = 0x82fd10
Script_ShowContestNotice = 0x38c1e0
Script_ShowCursor = 0x38b4e0
Script_ShowFriends = 0xa2ded0
Script_ShowHelm = 0x6da4b0
Script_ShowingCloak = 0x6da420
Script_ShowingHelm = 0x6da390
Script_ShowInventorySellCursor = 0x80df20
Script_ShowMerchantSellCursor = 0x86ff80
Script_ShowPreviewFrameVariation = 0x381860
Script_ShowQuestComplete = 0x8730a0
Script_ShowQuestOffer = 0x875b80
Script_ShowRepairCursor = 0x86d440
Script_ShowScanningNotice = 0x38c1a0
Script_ShowTerminationWithoutNoticeNotice = 0x38c160
Script_SignPetition = 0x870cc0
Script_SitStandOrDescendStart = 0x6d8ee0
Script_SocketContainerItem = 0x82fbf0
Script_SocketInventoryItem = 0x80dd80
Script_SocketItemToArtifact = 0x81c5f0
Script_SolveArtifact = 0x81c6e0
Script_SortAuctionApplySort = 0x9092c0
Script_SortAuctionClearSort = 0x902ac0
Script_SortAuctionItems = 0x90b930
Script_SortAuctionSetSort = 0x902ba0
Script_SortBags = 0x82ead0
Script_SortBankBags = 0x82eb00
Script_SortBattlefieldScoreData = 0x77f320
Script_SortBGList = 0x77f740
Script_SortGuildRoster = 0x8657a0
Script_SortGuildTradeSkill = 0x863440
Script_SortQuestWatches = 0x885b90
Script_SortReagentBankBags = 0x82eb30
Script_SortRealms = 0x380900
Script_SortWho = 0xa2f260
Script_Sound_ChatSystem_GetInputDriverNameByIndex = 0x64eea0
Script_Sound_ChatSystem_GetNumInputDrivers = 0x64ee70
Script_Sound_ChatSystem_GetNumOutputDrivers = 0x64ef50
Script_Sound_ChatSystem_GetOutputDriverNameByIndex = 0x64ef80
Script_Sound_GameSystem_GetInputDriverNameByIndex = 0x64f220
Script_Sound_GameSystem_GetNumInputDrivers = 0x787910
Script_Sound_GameSystem_GetNumOutputDrivers = 0x64f2a0
Script_Sound_GameSystem_GetOutputDriverNameByIndex = 0x64f2d0
Script_Sound_GameSystem_RestartSoundSystem = 0x64f210
Script_SpellCancelQueuedSpell = 0x431640
Script_SpellCanTargetGarrisonFollower = 0x448950
Script_SpellCanTargetGarrisonFollowerAbility = 0x4489a0
Script_SpellCanTargetGarrisonMission = 0x42e7a0
Script_SpellCanTargetGlyph = 0x42e760
Script_SpellCanTargetItem = 0x42e720
Script_SpellCanTargetItemID = 0x42e7e0
Script_SpellCanTargetUnit = 0x45b7a0
Script_SpellGetVisibilityInfo = 0x432cc0
Script_SpellHasRange = 0x760a40
Script_SpellIsAlwaysShown = 0x439860
Script_SpellIsSelfBuff = 0x448b20
Script_SpellIsTargeting = 0x42e700
Script_SpellStopCasting = 0x43bfc0
Script_SpellStopTargeting = 0x43bf30
Script_SpellTargetItem = 0x439660
Script_SpellTargetUnit = 0x45c490
Script_SplitContainerItem = 0x82fa20
Script_SplitGuildBankItem = 0x85a860
Script_StartAttack = 0x6e5780
Script_StartAuction = 0x90af50
Script_StartCharacterUndelete = 0x37bc00
Script_StartDuel = 0x8fdf30
Script_StartSpectatorWarGame = 0x784080
Script_StartWarGame = 0x783c20
Script_StartWarGameByName = 0x783d80
Script_StatusDialogClick = 0x38b3f0
Script_StopAllSFX = 0x38bcb0
Script_StopAttack = 0x6daad0
Script_StopCinematic = 0x6e1470
Script_StopGlueAmbience = 0x38b0b0
Script_StopGlueMusic = 0x38b120
Script_StopMacro = 0x829400
Script_StopMusic = 0x64edc0
Script_StopSound = 0x64edd0
Script_StopTradeSkillRepeat = 0x821b70
Script_StrafeLeftStart = 0x65d180
Script_StrafeLeftStop = 0x65d1f0
Script_StrafeRightStart = 0x65d260
Script_StrafeRightStop = 0x65d2d0
Script_Stuck = 0x6d1f60
Script_SubmitRequiredGuildRename = 0x861190
Script_SummonFriend = 0x6e1c80
Script_SummonRandomCritter = 0x751360
Script_SwapRaidSubgroup = 0x76abe0
Script_TakeInboxItem = 0x8d9650
Script_TakeInboxMoney = 0x8d9540
Script_TakeInboxTextItem = 0x8d97f0
Script_TakeTaxiNode = 0x8e0b90
Script_TargetDirectionEnemy = 0x6f6f60
Script_TargetDirectionFinished = 0x6d8030
Script_TargetDirectionFriend = 0x6f7010
Script_TargetLastEnemy = 0x6ee960
Script_TargetLastFriend = 0x6ee9d0
Script_TargetLastTarget = 0x6ee8b0
Script_TargetNearest = 0x6f6d80
Script_TargetNearestEnemy = 0x6f6dc0
Script_TargetNearestEnemyPlayer = 0x6f6e10
Script_TargetNearestFriend = 0x6f6e60
Script_TargetNearestFriendPlayer = 0x6f6eb0
Script_TargetNearestPartyMember = 0x6f6f00
Script_TargetNearestRaidMember = 0x6f6f30
Script_TargetTotem = 0x6eed40
Script_TargetUnit = 0x6ee7e0
Script_TaxiGetDestX = 0x8e0800
Script_TaxiGetDestY = 0x8e0880
Script_TaxiGetNodeSlot = 0x8e0600
Script_TaxiGetSrcX = 0x8e0700
Script_TaxiGetSrcY = 0x8e0780
Script_TaxiIsDirectFlight = 0x8e06a0
Script_TaxiNodeCost = 0x8e0b10
Script_TaxiNodeGetType = 0x8e04f0
Script_TaxiNodeName = 0x8e03a0
Script_TaxiNodePosition = 0x8e0440
Script_TaxiNodeSetCurrent = 0x5a29f0
Script_TaxiRequestEarlyLanding = 0x65a0b0
Script_TeleportToDebugObject = 0x5a29f0
Script_TerminationWithoutNoticeAccepted = 0x38c180
Script_TimeoutResurrect = 0x6d8740
Script_ToggleAnimKitDisplay = 0x5a29f0
Script_ToggleAutoRun = 0x65cd90
Script_ToggleGlyphFilter = 0x83af30
Script_TogglePetAutocast = 0x8159c0
Script_TogglePVP = 0x6d2c80
Script_ToggleRun = 0x659fb0
Script_ToggleSheath = 0x6d8120
Script_ToggleSpellAutocast = 0x753720
Script_TokenEntered = 0x38b3b0
Script_TradeSkillOnlyShowMakeable = 0x827280
Script_TradeSkillOnlyShowSkillUps = 0x8272c0
Script_TriggerTutorial = 0x7343d0
Script_TurnInGuildCharter = 0x91baa0
Script_TurnLeftStart = 0x65cfe0
Script_TurnLeftStop = 0x65d040
Script_TurnOrActionStart = 0x65d410
Script_TurnOrActionStop = 0x65d490
Script_TurnRightStart = 0x65d0b0
Script_TurnRightStop = 0x65d110
Script_UndeleteCharacter = 0x37bc30
Script_UninviteUnit = 0x76c0c0
Script_UnitAffectingCombat = 0x669690
Script_UnitAlternatePowerCounterInfo = 0x672690
Script_UnitAlternatePowerInfo = 0x6725c0
Script_UnitAlternatePowerTextureInfo = 0x6727b0
Script_UnitArmor = 0x66b1f0
Script_UnitAttackBothHands = 0x66a620
Script_UnitAttackPower = 0x66aca0
Script_UnitAttackSpeed = 0x66aac0
Script_UnitAura = 0x671aa0
Script_UnitBattlePetLevel = 0x666f20
Script_UnitBattlePetSpeciesID = 0x666d50
Script_UnitBattlePetType = 0x666e30
Script_UnitBonusArmor = 0x66b350
Script_UnitBuff = 0x6718e0
Script_UnitCanAssist = 0x667890
Script_UnitCanAttack = 0x6679c0
Script_UnitCanCooperate = 0x6676b0
Script_UnitCanPetBattle = 0x667af0
Script_UnitCastingInfo = 0x672ee0
Script_UnitChannelInfo = 0x66f720
Script_UnitClass = 0x669ea0
Script_UnitClassBase = 0x66a0b0
Script_UnitClassification = 0x667d50
Script_UnitControllingVehicle = 0x66d100
Script_UnitCreatureFamily = 0x66bc50
Script_UnitCreatureType = 0x671b70
Script_UnitDamage = 0x66a8e0
Script_UnitDebuff = 0x6719c0
Script_UnitDefense = 0x66b0a0
Script_UnitDetailedThreatSituation = 0x66dbf0
Script_UnitDistanceSquared = 0x66cad0
Script_UnitEffectiveLevel = 0x669ba0
Script_UnitExists = 0x665800
Script_UnitFactionGroup = 0x670540
Script_UnitFullName = 0x670c10
Script_UnitGetAvailableRoles = 0x8a8c10
Script_UnitGetIncomingHeals = 0x66e1a0
Script_UnitGetTotalAbsorbs = 0x66e310
Script_UnitGetTotalHealAbsorbs = 0x66e3b0
Script_UnitGroupRolesAssigned = 0x666030
Script_UnitGUID = 0x6682c0
Script_UnitHasIncomingResurrection = 0x844050
Script_UnitHasLFGDeserter = 0x8ab340
Script_UnitHasLFGRandomCooldown = 0x8aaf90
Script_UnitHasRelicSlot = 0x6d2c40
Script_UnitHasVehiclePlayerFrameUI = 0x66d380
Script_UnitHasVehicleUI = 0x66d330
Script_UnitHealth = 0x668760
Script_UnitHealthMax = 0x6688a0
Script_UnitHPPerStamina = 0x66e670
Script_UnitInBattleground = 0x666360
Script_UnitInOtherParty = 0x76fa60
Script_UnitInParty = 0x666180
Script_UnitInPhase = 0x66f5f0
Script_UnitInRaid = 0x6662b0
Script_UnitInRange = 0x66c870
Script_UnitInVehicle = 0x66cf60
Script_UnitInVehicleControlSeat = 0x66d2e0
Script_UnitInVehicleHidesPetFrame = 0x66d3d0
Script_UnitIsAFK = 0x666550
Script_UnitIsBattlePet = 0x666c60
Script_UnitIsBattlePetCompanion = 0x6669e0
Script_UnitIsCharmed = 0x667c20
Script_UnitIsConnected = 0x669590
Script_UnitIsControlling = 0x66dec0
Script_UnitIsCorpse = 0x665fb0
Script_UnitIsDead = 0x6691f0
Script_UnitIsDeadOrGhost = 0x669460
Script_UnitIsDND = 0x6666a0
Script_UnitIsEnemy = 0x667230
Script_UnitIsFeignDeath = 0x669130
Script_UnitIsFriend = 0x667420
Script_UnitIsGhost = 0x669360
Script_UnitIsGroupAssistant = 0x76a540
Script_UnitIsGroupLeader = 0x76a430
Script_UnitIsInMyGuild = 0x665d60
Script_UnitIsMercenary = 0x669bb0
Script_UnitIsOtherPlayersBattlePet = 0x665b80
Script_UnitIsOtherPlayersPet = 0x665c70
Script_UnitIsPlayer = 0x665ad0
Script_UnitIsPossessed = 0x667cc0
Script_UnitIsPVP = 0x666770
Script_UnitIsPVPFreeForAll = 0x666900
Script_UnitIsPVPSanctuary = 0x666870
Script_UnitIsQuestBoss = 0x667e60
Script_UnitIsRaidOfficer = 0x6660e0
Script_UnitIsSameServer = 0x66c0e0
Script_UnitIsSilenced = 0x70a350
Script_UnitIsTalking = 0x35bf20
Script_UnitIsTapped = 0x66b510
Script_UnitIsTappedByAllThreatList = 0x66b670
Script_UnitIsTappedByPlayer = 0x66b5c0
Script_UnitIsTrivial = 0x66b720
Script_UnitIsUnconscious = 0x66e760
Script_UnitIsUnit = 0x665980
Script_UnitIsVisible = 0x665900
Script_UnitIsWildBattlePet = 0x666af0
Script_UnitLeadsAnyGroup = 0x76d380
Script_UnitLevel = 0x669b90
Script_UnitMana = 0x668b00
Script_UnitManaMax = 0x668ce0
Script_UnitName = 0x670810
Script_UnitNumPowerBarTimers = 0x672d30
Script_UnitOnTaxi = 0x669070
Script_UnitPlayerControlled = 0x6664c0
Script_UnitPlayerOrPetInParty = 0x666210
Script_UnitPlayerOrPetInRaid = 0x666410
Script_UnitPosition = 0x66e840
Script_UnitPower = 0x668b00
Script_UnitPowerBarTimerInfo = 0x672b20
Script_UnitPowerMax = 0x668ce0
Script_UnitPowerType = 0x668e70
Script_UnitPVPName = 0x6684c0
Script_UnitRace = 0x669cb0
Script_UnitRangedAttack = 0x66a800
Script_UnitRangedAttackPower = 0x66ae30
Script_UnitRangedDamage = 0x670ee0
Script_UnitReaction = 0x667000
Script_UnitRealmRelationship = 0x6683b0
Script_UnitResistance = 0x66a270
Script_UnitSelectionColor = 0x667f30
Script_UnitSetRole = 0x66e450
Script_UnitSex = 0x669750
Script_UnitSpellHaste = 0x66afc0
Script_UnitStagger = 0x6689c0
Script_UnitStat = 0x66a460
Script_UnitSwitchToVehicleSeat = 0x66d660
Script_UnitTargetsVehicleInRaidUI = 0x66d420
Script_UnitThreatPercentageOfLead = 0x66dd80
Script_UnitThreatSituation = 0x66da90
Script_UnitUsingVehicle = 0x66d030
Script_UnitVehicleSeatCount = 0x66d470
Script_UnitVehicleSeatInfo = 0x66d520
Script_UnitVehicleSkin = 0x671e10
Script_UnitXP = 0x6685a0
Script_UnitXPMax = 0x668680
Script_UnlearnSpecialization = 0x74fc50
Script_UnlockVoidStorage = 0x8d5fa0
Script_UpdateAddOnCPUUsage = 0x6d32b0
Script_UpdateAddOnMemoryUsage = 0x6d31a0
Script_UpdateCustomizationBackground = 0x389c20
Script_UpdateCustomizationScene = 0x3816b0
Script_UpdateInventoryAlertStatus = 0x80e0b0
Script_UpdateMapHighlight = 0x793ae0
Script_UpdateSelectionCustomizationScene = 0x37c7c0
Script_UpdateWarGamesList = 0x784610
Script_UpdateWorldMapArrow = 0x787f50
Script_UpgradeItem = 0x8d0520
Script_UseAction = 0x805b70
Script_UseContainerItem = 0x8331b0
Script_UseEquipmentSet = 0x8c4640
Script_UseHearthstone = 0x830b90
Script_UseInventoryItem = 0x80f5d0
Script_UseItemByName = 0x6f32c0
Script_UseItemForTransmogrify = 0x8d5b80
Script_UseQuestLogSpecialItem = 0x88d700
Script_UseSoulstone = 0x6dead0
Script_UseToy = 0x9476b0
Script_UseToyByName = 0x9481b0
Script_UseVoidItemForTransmogrify = 0x8d56b0
Script_ValidateTransmogrifications = 0x8d4490
Script_VehicleAimDecrement = 0x65b800
Script_VehicleAimDownStart = 0x65d340
Script_VehicleAimDownStop = 0x65d3a0
Script_VehicleAimGetAngle = 0x659420
Script_VehicleAimGetNormAngle = 0x659470
Script_VehicleAimGetNormPower = 0x6595c0
Script_VehicleAimIncrement = 0x65b790
Script_VehicleAimRequestAngle = 0x65b870
Script_VehicleAimRequestNormAngle = 0x65b930
Script_VehicleAimSetNormPower = 0x659540
Script_VehicleAimUpStart = 0x65d840
Script_VehicleAimUpStop = 0x65d8a0
Script_VehicleCameraZoomIn = 0x679000
Script_VehicleCameraZoomOut = 0x679010
Script_VehicleExit = 0x65b5a0
Script_VehicleNextSeat = 0x65b710
Script_VehiclePrevSeat = 0x65b690
Script_VideoDeviceState = 0x38bf30
Script_VideoDriverState = 0x38bf00
Script_ViewGuildRecipes = 0x8642d0
Script_VisitPromotionURL = 0x38d750
Script_VoiceChat_ActivatePrimaryCaptureCallback = 0x64f200
Script_VoiceChat_GetCurrentMicrophoneSignalLevel = 0x64f1d0
Script_VoiceChat_IsPlayingLoopbackSound = 0x64f1a0
Script_VoiceChat_IsRecordingLoopbackSound = 0x64f170
Script_VoiceChat_PlayLoopbackSound = 0x64f150
Script_VoiceChat_RecordLoopbackSound = 0x64f0f0
Script_VoiceChat_StartCapture = 0x64f040
Script_VoiceChat_StopCapture = 0x64f0e0
Script_VoiceChat_StopPlayingLoopbackSound = 0x64f160
Script_VoiceChat_StopRecordingLoopbackSound = 0x64f140
Script_VoiceEnumerateCaptureDevices = 0x3586c0
Script_VoiceEnumerateOutputDevices = 0x3585e0
Script_VoiceGetCurrentCaptureDevice = 0x3589d0
Script_VoiceGetCurrentOutputDevice = 0x358990
Script_VoiceIsDisabledByClient = 0x3591c0
Script_VoicePushToTalkStart = 0x6d3740
Script_VoicePushToTalkStop = 0x6d3740
Script_VoiceSelectCaptureDevice = 0x3588a0
Script_VoiceSelectOutputDevice = 0x3587b0
Script_WarGameRespond = 0x7844f0
Script_WasScreenFirstDisplayed = 0x38cae0
Script_WillShaderModelBeSupported = 0x38bea0
Script_WithdrawGuildBankMoney = 0x858980
Script_ZoomOut = 0x793520
```

----------


## Torpedoes

*Win 6.2.2.20490 x32*
*Offset Information*


```
General
=======
GameHash	= D9D89987
IconHash	= A118EC28
GameBuild	= A22818
GameState	= EAEA4A

Camera
======
CameraStruct	= EAF1F0
CameraOffset	= 7610
CameraOrigin	= 08
CameraMatrix	= 14
CameraFov	= 38

Player
======
LocalPlayer	= E37930
LocalCont	= CB8564
LocalZone	= CC56EC
IsLooting	= F1FD60
IsTexting	= D26E88
 MouseGuid	= EAEE20
TargetGuid	= EAEE50

Entity List
===========
EntityList	= DA69A0
FirstEntity	= 0C
 NextEntity	= 3C

EntityType	= 0C
Descriptors	= 04
GlobalID	= 00
EntityID	= 24
DynFlags	= 28

Unit
====
UnitTransport	= AB0
UnitOrigin	= AC0
UnitAngle	= AD0
UnitCasting	= F98
UnitChannel	= FB8

UnitCreator	= 080
UnitHealth	= 0F0
UnitPower	= 0F4
UnitHealthMax	= 10C
UnitPowerMax	= 110
UnitLevel	= 158
UnitFlags	= 17C

PlayerMoney1	= 190C
PlayerMoney2	= 1890
PlayerArch	= 1910
PlayerArchCount	= 08
PlayerArchSites	= 10

NpcCache	= C38
NpcName		= 07C

Object
======
ObjectBobbing	= 104
ObjectTransport	= 130
ObjectOrigin	= 140
ObjectRotation	= 150
ObjectTransform	= 278
ObjectCache	= 274
ObjectName	= 0B4

ObjectCreator	= 030
ObjectDisplay	= 040

Name Cache
==========
NameCacheBase	= D7BF14
NameCacheNext	= 00
NameCacheGuid	= 10
NameCacheName	= 21
NameCacheRace	= 70
NameCacheClass	= 78

Chat System
===========
ChatPosition	= F0AE0C
ChatBuffer	= EB0A90
ChatMsgSize	= 17E8

Message
=======
MsgSenderGuid	= 0000
MsgSenderName	= 0034
MsgFullMessage	= 0065
MsgOnlyMessage	= 0C1D
MsgChannelNum	= 17D8
MsgTimeStamp	= 17E4
```

*Cheat Engine Table*
Includes data structures


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<CheatTable CheatEngineTableVersion="18">
  <CheatEntries>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>26</ID>
      <Description>"Game Build"</Description>
      <LastState Activated="0" RealAddress="00D42818"/>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>String</VariableType>
      <Length>5</Length>
      <Unicode>0</Unicode>
      <ZeroTerminate>1</ZeroTerminate>
      <Address>Wow.exe+A22818</Address>
    </CheatEntry>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>16</ID>
      <Description>"Game State"</Description>
      <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="011CEA4A"/>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>Byte</VariableType>
      <Address>Wow.exe+EAEA4A</Address>
    </CheatEntry>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>25</ID>
      <Description>"Camera Struct"</Description>
      <LastState Value="??" Activated="0" RealAddress="00007610"/>
      <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
      <Address>Wow.exe+EAF1F0</Address>
      <Offsets>
        <Offset>7610</Offset>
      </Offsets>
    </CheatEntry>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>27</ID>
      <Description>"Local Player"</Description>
      <LastState Value="00000000" Activated="0" RealAddress="01157930"/>
      <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
      <Address>Wow.exe+E37930</Address>
      <CheatEntries>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>30</ID>
          <Description>"Local Cont"</Description>
          <LastState Value="4294967295" Activated="0" RealAddress="00FD8564"/>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow.exe+CB8564</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>47</ID>
          <Description>"Local Zone"</Description>
          <LastState Value="4294967295" Activated="0" RealAddress="00FE56EC"/>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow.exe+CC56EC</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>46</ID>
          <Description>"Is Looting"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="0123FD60"/>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Byte</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow.exe+F1FD60</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>34</ID>
          <Description>"Is Texting"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="01046E88"/>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Byte</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow.exe+D26E88</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>29</ID>
          <Description>"Mouse GUID"</Description>
          <LastState Value="00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00" Activated="0" RealAddress="011CEE20"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Array of byte</VariableType>
          <ByteLength>16</ByteLength>
          <Address>Wow.exe+EAEE20</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>28</ID>
          <Description>"Target GUID"</Description>
          <LastState Value="00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00" Activated="0" RealAddress="011CEE50"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Array of byte</VariableType>
          <ByteLength>16</ByteLength>
          <Address>Wow.exe+EAEE50</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
      </CheatEntries>
    </CheatEntry>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>1</ID>
      <Description>"Entity List"</Description>
      <LastState Value="00000000" Activated="0" RealAddress="010C69A0"/>
      <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
      <Address>Wow.exe+DA69A0</Address>
      <CheatEntries>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>4</ID>
          <Description>"First Entity"</Description>
          <LastState Value="??" Activated="0" RealAddress="0000000C"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow.exe+DA69A0</Address>
          <Offsets>
            <Offset>C</Offset>
          </Offsets>
        </CheatEntry>
      </CheatEntries>
    </CheatEntry>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>36</ID>
      <Description>"Name Cache"</Description>
      <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="0109BF00"/>
      <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
      <BitStart>0</BitStart>
      <BitLength>0</BitLength>
      <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
      <Address>Wow.exe+D7BF00</Address>
      <CheatEntries>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>37</ID>
          <Description>"First Name"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="0109BF14"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
          <BitStart>0</BitStart>
          <BitLength>0</BitLength>
          <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
          <Address>Wow.exe+D7BF00+14</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
      </CheatEntries>
    </CheatEntry>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>38</ID>
      <Description>"Chat Position"</Description>
      <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="0122AE0C"/>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
      <Address>Wow.exe+F0AE0C</Address>
    </CheatEntry>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>3</ID>
      <Description>"Chat Buffer"</Description>
      <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="011D0A90"/>
      <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
      <BitStart>0</BitStart>
      <BitLength>0</BitLength>
      <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
      <Address>Wow.exe+EB0A90</Address>
      <CheatEntries>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>39</ID>
          <Description>"Message 0"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="011D0A90"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
          <BitStart>0</BitStart>
          <BitLength>0</BitLength>
          <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
          <Address>Wow.exe+EB0A90</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>5</ID>
          <Description>"Message 1"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="011D2278"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
          <BitStart>0</BitStart>
          <BitLength>0</BitLength>
          <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
          <Address>Wow.exe+EB0A90+17E8</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>40</ID>
          <Description>"Message 2"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="011D3A60"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
          <BitStart>0</BitStart>
          <BitLength>0</BitLength>
          <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
          <Address>Wow.exe+EB0A90+2FD0</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>41</ID>
          <Description>"Message 3"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="011D5248"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
          <BitStart>0</BitStart>
          <BitLength>0</BitLength>
          <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
          <Address>Wow.exe+EB0A90+47B8</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>10</ID>
          <Description>"Message 4"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="011D6A30"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
          <BitStart>0</BitStart>
          <BitLength>0</BitLength>
          <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
          <Address>Wow.exe+EB0A90+5FA0</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>9</ID>
          <Description>"Message 5"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="011D8218"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
          <BitStart>0</BitStart>
          <BitLength>0</BitLength>
          <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
          <Address>Wow.exe+EB0A90+7788</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>42</ID>
          <Description>"Message 6"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="011D9A00"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
          <BitStart>0</BitStart>
          <BitLength>0</BitLength>
          <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
          <Address>Wow.exe+EB0A90+8F70</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>43</ID>
          <Description>"Message 7"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="011DB1E8"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
          <BitStart>0</BitStart>
          <BitLength>0</BitLength>
          <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
          <Address>Wow.exe+EB0A90+A758</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>44</ID>
          <Description>"Message 8"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="011DC9D0"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
          <BitStart>0</BitStart>
          <BitLength>0</BitLength>
          <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
          <Address>Wow.exe+EB0A90+BF40</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>45</ID>
          <Description>"Message 9"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="011DE1B8"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
          <BitStart>0</BitStart>
          <BitLength>0</BitLength>
          <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
          <Address>Wow.exe+EB0A90+D728</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
      </CheatEntries>
    </CheatEntry>
  </CheatEntries>
  <UserdefinedSymbols/>
  <Structures StructVersion="2">
    <Structure Name="Camera" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
      <Elements>
        <Element Offset="8" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="X" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="12" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Y" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="16" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Z" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="20" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Dir X" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="24" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Dir Y" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="28" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Dir Z" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="56" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Fov" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
      </Elements>
    </Structure>
    <Structure Name="Unit" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
      <Elements>
        <Element Offset="4" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="4" Description="Descriptors" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
          <Structure Name="Descriptors" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
            <Elements>
              <Element Offset="0" Vartype="Array of byte" Bytesize="16" Description="Guid" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="36" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Entity ID" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="40" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Dyn Flags" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="128" Vartype="Array of byte" Bytesize="16" Description="Creator" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="240" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Health" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="244" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Power" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="268" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Health Max" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="272" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Power Max" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="344" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Level" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="380" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Flags 1" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
            </Elements>
          </Structure>
        </Element>
        <Element Offset="12" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Entity Type" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="60" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="4" ChildStruct="Unit" Description="Next Entity" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="2736" Vartype="Array of byte" Bytesize="16" Description="Transport" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="2752" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="X" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="2756" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Y" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="2760" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Z" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="2768" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Angle" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="3128" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="4" Description="Npc Cache" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
          <Structure Name="Cache" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
            <Elements>
              <Element Offset="124" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="4" Description="Name" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
                <Structure Name="Name" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
                  <Elements>
                    <Element Offset="0" Vartype="String" Bytesize="80" Description="Name" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
                  </Elements>
                </Structure>
              </Element>
            </Elements>
          </Structure>
        </Element>
        <Element Offset="3992" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Casting" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="4024" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Channel" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="6412" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="4" Description="Money" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
          <Structure Name="Money" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
            <Elements>
              <Element Offset="6288" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Money" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
            </Elements>
          </Structure>
        </Element>
        <Element Offset="6416" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="4" Description="Archeology" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
          <Structure Name="Archeology" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
            <Elements>
              <Element Offset="8" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Count" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="16" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="4" Description="Sites" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
                <Structure Name="Sites" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
                  <Elements>
                    <Element Offset="0" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Site 0" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
                    <Element Offset="4" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Site 1" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
                    <Element Offset="8" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Site 2" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
                    <Element Offset="12" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Site 3" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
                    <Element Offset="16" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Site 4" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
                    <Element Offset="20" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Site 5" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
                    <Element Offset="24" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Site 6" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
                    <Element Offset="28" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Site 7" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
                  </Elements>
                </Structure>
              </Element>
            </Elements>
          </Structure>
        </Element>
      </Elements>
    </Structure>
    <Structure Name="Object" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
      <Elements>
        <Element Offset="4" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="4" Description="Descriptors" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
          <Structure Name="Descriptors" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
            <Elements>
              <Element Offset="0" Vartype="Array of byte" Bytesize="16" Description="Guid" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="36" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Entity ID" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="48" Vartype="Array of byte" Bytesize="16" Description="Creator" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="64" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Display" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
            </Elements>
          </Structure>
        </Element>
        <Element Offset="12" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Entity Type" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="60" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="4" ChildStruct="Object" Description="Next Entity" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="260" Vartype="Byte" Bytesize="1" Description="Bobbing" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="304" Vartype="Array of byte" Bytesize="16" Description="Transport" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="320" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="X" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="324" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Y" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="328" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Z" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="336" Vartype="8 Bytes" Bytesize="8" Description="Rotation" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="628" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="4" Description="Cache" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
          <Structure Name="Cache" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
            <Elements>
              <Element Offset="180" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="4" Description="Name" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
                <Structure Name="Name" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
                  <Elements>
                    <Element Offset="0" Vartype="String" Bytesize="80" Description="Name" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
                  </Elements>
                </Structure>
              </Element>
            </Elements>
          </Structure>
        </Element>
        <Element Offset="632" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Transform" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
      </Elements>
    </Structure>
    <Structure Name="Name" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
      <Elements>
        <Element Offset="0" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="4" ChildStruct="Name" Description="Next" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="16" Vartype="Array of byte" Bytesize="16" Description="Guid" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="33" Vartype="String" Bytesize="48" Description="Name" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="112" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Race" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="120" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Class" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
      </Elements>
    </Structure>
    <Structure Name="Message" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
      <Elements>
        <Element Offset="0" Vartype="Array of byte" Bytesize="16" Description="Sender Guid" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="52" Vartype="String" Bytesize="40" Description="Sender Name" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="101" Vartype="String" Bytesize="3000" Description="Full Message" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="3101" Vartype="String" Bytesize="3000" Description="Only Message" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="6104" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Channel Num" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="6116" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Time Stamp" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
      </Elements>
    </Structure>
  </Structures>
</CheatTable>
```

*Win 6.2.2.20490 x64*
*Offset Information*


```
General
=======
GameHash	= EAFB0821
IconHash	= A118EC28
GameBuild	= 0FE3224
GameState	= 16A2F5E

Camera
======
CameraStruct	= 16A3A10
CameraOffset	= 7768
CameraOrigin	= 10
CameraMatrix	= 1C
CameraFov	= 40

Player
======
LocalPlayer	= 1607AE0
LocalCont	= 13CD73C
LocalZone	= 13E2674
IsLooting	= 1716A24
IsTexting	= 14557F0
 MouseGuid	= 16A3598
TargetGuid	= 16A35C8

Entity List
===========
EntityList	= 14E6580
FirstEntity	= 18
 NextEntity	= 68

EntityType	= 18
Descriptors	= 08
GlobalID	= 00
EntityID	= 24
DynFlags	= 28

Unit
====
UnitTransport	= 1538
UnitOrigin	= 1548
UnitAngle	= 1558
UnitCasting	= 1B98
UnitChannel	= 1BB8

UnitCreator	= 080
UnitHealth	= 0F0
UnitPower	= 0F4
UnitHealthMax	= 10C
UnitPowerMax	= 110
UnitLevel	= 158
UnitFlags	= 17C

PlayerMoney1	= 2790
PlayerMoney2	= 1890
PlayerArch	= 2798
PlayerArchCount	= 08
PlayerArchSites	= 18

NpcCache	= 16F0
NpcName		= 00A0

Object
======
ObjectBobbing	= 1E0
ObjectTransport	= 238
ObjectOrigin	= 248
ObjectRotation	= 258
ObjectTransform	= 4A0
ObjectCache	= 498
ObjectName	= 0D8

ObjectCreator	= 030
ObjectDisplay	= 040

Name Cache
==========
NameCacheBase	= 14C3FD8
NameCacheNext	= 00
NameCacheGuid	= 20
NameCacheName	= 31
NameCacheRace	= 88
NameCacheClass	= 90

Chat System
===========
ChatPosition	= 16FF84C
ChatBuffer	= 16A52F0
ChatMsgSize	= 17F0

Message
=======
MsgSenderGuid	= 0000
MsgSenderName	= 0034
MsgFullMessage	= 0065
MsgOnlyMessage	= 0C1D
MsgChannelNum	= 17D8
MsgTimeStamp	= 17E8
```

*Cheat Engine Table*
Includes data structures


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<CheatTable CheatEngineTableVersion="18">
  <CheatEntries>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>26</ID>
      <Description>"Game Build"</Description>
      <LastState Activated="0" RealAddress="140303224"/>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>String</VariableType>
      <Length>5</Length>
      <Unicode>0</Unicode>
      <ZeroTerminate>1</ZeroTerminate>
      <Address>Wow-64.exe+FE3224</Address>
    </CheatEntry>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>16</ID>
      <Description>"Game State"</Description>
      <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="1409C2F5E"/>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>Byte</VariableType>
      <Address>Wow-64.exe+16A2F5E</Address>
    </CheatEntry>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>25</ID>
      <Description>"Camera Struct"</Description>
      <LastState Value="??" Activated="0" RealAddress="00007768"/>
      <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>8 Bytes</VariableType>
      <Address>Wow-64.exe+16A3A10</Address>
      <Offsets>
        <Offset>7768</Offset>
      </Offsets>
    </CheatEntry>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>27</ID>
      <Description>"Local Player"</Description>
      <LastState Value="0000000000000000" Activated="0" RealAddress="140927AE0"/>
      <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>8 Bytes</VariableType>
      <Address>Wow-64.exe+1607AE0</Address>
      <CheatEntries>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>30</ID>
          <Description>"Local Cont"</Description>
          <LastState Value="4294967295" Activated="0" RealAddress="1406ED73C"/>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+13CD73C</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>48</ID>
          <Description>"Local Zone"</Description>
          <LastState Value="4294967295" Activated="0" RealAddress="140702674"/>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+13E2674</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>47</ID>
          <Description>"Is Looting"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="140A36A24"/>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Byte</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+1716A24</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>34</ID>
          <Description>"Is Texting"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="1407757F0"/>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Byte</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+14557F0</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>29</ID>
          <Description>"Mouse GUID"</Description>
          <LastState Value="00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00" Activated="0" RealAddress="1409C3598"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Array of byte</VariableType>
          <ByteLength>16</ByteLength>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+16A3598</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>28</ID>
          <Description>"Target GUID"</Description>
          <LastState Value="00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00" Activated="0" RealAddress="1409C35C8"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Array of byte</VariableType>
          <ByteLength>16</ByteLength>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+16A35C8</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
      </CheatEntries>
    </CheatEntry>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>1</ID>
      <Description>"Entity List"</Description>
      <LastState Value="0000000000000000" Activated="0" RealAddress="140806580"/>
      <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>8 Bytes</VariableType>
      <Address>Wow-64.exe+14E6580</Address>
      <CheatEntries>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>4</ID>
          <Description>"First Entity"</Description>
          <LastState Value="??" Activated="0" RealAddress="00000018"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>8 Bytes</VariableType>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+14E6580</Address>
          <Offsets>
            <Offset>18</Offset>
          </Offsets>
        </CheatEntry>
      </CheatEntries>
    </CheatEntry>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>37</ID>
      <Description>"Name Cache"</Description>
      <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="1407E3FB0"/>
      <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
      <BitStart>0</BitStart>
      <BitLength>0</BitLength>
      <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
      <Address>Wow-64.exe+14C3FB0</Address>
      <CheatEntries>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>38</ID>
          <Description>"First Name"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="1407E3FD8"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
          <BitStart>0</BitStart>
          <BitLength>0</BitLength>
          <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+14C3FB0+28</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
      </CheatEntries>
    </CheatEntry>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>39</ID>
      <Description>"Chat Position"</Description>
      <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="140A1F84C"/>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>4 Bytes</VariableType>
      <Address>Wow-64.exe+16FF84C</Address>
    </CheatEntry>
    <CheatEntry>
      <ID>3</ID>
      <Description>"Chat Buffer"</Description>
      <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="1409C52F0"/>
      <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
      <Color>80000008</Color>
      <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
      <BitStart>0</BitStart>
      <BitLength>0</BitLength>
      <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
      <Address>Wow-64.exe+16A52F0</Address>
      <CheatEntries>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>40</ID>
          <Description>"Message 0"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="1409C52F0"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
          <BitStart>0</BitStart>
          <BitLength>0</BitLength>
          <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+16A52F0</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>5</ID>
          <Description>"Message 1"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="1409C6AE0"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
          <BitStart>0</BitStart>
          <BitLength>0</BitLength>
          <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+16A52F0+17F0</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>41</ID>
          <Description>"Message 2"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="1409C82D0"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
          <BitStart>0</BitStart>
          <BitLength>0</BitLength>
          <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+16A52F0+2FE0</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>42</ID>
          <Description>"Message 3"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="1409C9AC0"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
          <BitStart>0</BitStart>
          <BitLength>0</BitLength>
          <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+16A52F0+47D0</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>10</ID>
          <Description>"Message 4"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="1409CB2B0"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
          <BitStart>0</BitStart>
          <BitLength>0</BitLength>
          <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+16A52F0+5FC0</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>9</ID>
          <Description>"Message 5"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="1409CCAA0"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
          <BitStart>0</BitStart>
          <BitLength>0</BitLength>
          <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+16A52F0+77B0</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>43</ID>
          <Description>"Message 6"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="1409CE290"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
          <BitStart>0</BitStart>
          <BitLength>0</BitLength>
          <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+16A52F0+8FA0</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>44</ID>
          <Description>"Message 7"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="1409CFA80"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
          <BitStart>0</BitStart>
          <BitLength>0</BitLength>
          <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+16A52F0+A790</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>45</ID>
          <Description>"Message 8"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="1409D1270"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
          <BitStart>0</BitStart>
          <BitLength>0</BitLength>
          <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+16A52F0+BF80</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
        <CheatEntry>
          <ID>46</ID>
          <Description>"Message 9"</Description>
          <LastState Value="0" Activated="0" RealAddress="1409D2A60"/>
          <ShowAsHex>1</ShowAsHex>
          <Color>80000008</Color>
          <VariableType>Binary</VariableType>
          <BitStart>0</BitStart>
          <BitLength>0</BitLength>
          <ShowAsBinary>0</ShowAsBinary>
          <Address>Wow-64.exe+16A52F0+D770</Address>
        </CheatEntry>
      </CheatEntries>
    </CheatEntry>
  </CheatEntries>
  <UserdefinedSymbols/>
  <Structures StructVersion="2">
    <Structure Name="Camera" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
      <Elements>
        <Element Offset="16" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="X" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="20" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Y" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="24" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Z" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="28" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Dir X" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="32" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Dir Y" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="36" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Dir Z" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="64" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Fov" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
      </Elements>
    </Structure>
    <Structure Name="Unit" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
      <Elements>
        <Element Offset="8" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="8" Description="Descriptors" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
          <Structure Name="Descriptors" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
            <Elements>
              <Element Offset="0" Vartype="Array of byte" Bytesize="16" Description="Guid" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="36" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Entity ID" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="40" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Dyn Flags" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="128" Vartype="Array of byte" Bytesize="16" Description="Creator" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="240" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Health" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="244" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Power" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="268" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Health Max" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="272" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Power Max" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="344" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Level" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="380" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Flags 1" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
            </Elements>
          </Structure>
        </Element>
        <Element Offset="24" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Entity Type" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="104" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="8" ChildStruct="Unit" Description="Next Entity" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="5432" Vartype="Array of byte" Bytesize="16" Description="Transport" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="5448" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="X" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="5452" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Y" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="5456" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Z" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="5464" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Angle" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="5872" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="8" Description="Npc Cache" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
          <Structure Name="Cache" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
            <Elements>
              <Element Offset="160" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="8" Description="Name" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
                <Structure Name="Name" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
                  <Elements>
                    <Element Offset="0" Vartype="String" Bytesize="80" Description="Name" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
                  </Elements>
                </Structure>
              </Element>
            </Elements>
          </Structure>
        </Element>
        <Element Offset="7064" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Casting" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="7096" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Channel" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="10128" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="8" Description="Money" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
          <Structure Name="Money" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
            <Elements>
              <Element Offset="6288" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Money" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
            </Elements>
          </Structure>
        </Element>
        <Element Offset="10136" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="8" Description="Archeology" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
          <Structure Name="Archeology" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
            <Elements>
              <Element Offset="8" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Count" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="24" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="8" Description="Sites" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
                <Structure Name="Sites" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
                  <Elements>
                    <Element Offset="0" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Site 0" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
                    <Element Offset="4" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Site 1" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
                    <Element Offset="8" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Site 2" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
                    <Element Offset="12" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Site 3" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
                    <Element Offset="16" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Site 4" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
                    <Element Offset="20" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Site 5" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
                    <Element Offset="24" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Site 6" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
                    <Element Offset="28" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Site 7" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
                  </Elements>
                </Structure>
              </Element>
            </Elements>
          </Structure>
        </Element>
      </Elements>
    </Structure>
    <Structure Name="Object" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
      <Elements>
        <Element Offset="8" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="8" Description="Descriptors" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
          <Structure Name="Descriptors" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
            <Elements>
              <Element Offset="0" Vartype="Array of byte" Bytesize="16" Description="Guid" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="36" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Entity ID" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="48" Vartype="Array of byte" Bytesize="16" Description="Creator" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
              <Element Offset="64" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Display" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
            </Elements>
          </Structure>
        </Element>
        <Element Offset="24" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Entity Type" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="104" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="8" ChildStruct="Object" Description="Next Entity" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="480" Vartype="Byte" Bytesize="1" Description="Bobbing" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="568" Vartype="Array of byte" Bytesize="16" Description="Transport" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="584" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="X" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="588" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Y" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="592" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Z" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="600" Vartype="8 Bytes" Bytesize="8" Description="Rotation" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="1176" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="8" Description="Cache" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
          <Structure Name="Cache" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
            <Elements>
              <Element Offset="216" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="8" Description="Name" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005">
                <Structure Name="Name" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
                  <Elements>
                    <Element Offset="0" Vartype="String" Bytesize="80" Description="Name" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
                  </Elements>
                </Structure>
              </Element>
            </Elements>
          </Structure>
        </Element>
        <Element Offset="1184" Vartype="Float" Bytesize="4" Description="Transform" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
      </Elements>
    </Structure>
    <Structure Name="Name" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
      <Elements>
        <Element Offset="0" Vartype="Pointer" Bytesize="8" ChildStruct="Name" Description="Next" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="32" Vartype="Array of byte" Bytesize="16" Description="Guid" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="49" Vartype="String" Bytesize="48" Description="Name" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="136" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Race" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="144" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Class" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
      </Elements>
    </Structure>
    <Structure Name="Message" AutoFill="0" AutoCreate="1" DefaultHex="0" AutoDestroy="0" DoNotSaveLocal="0" AutoCreateStructsize="4096">
      <Elements>
        <Element Offset="0" Vartype="Array of byte" Bytesize="16" Description="Sender Guid" DisplayMethod="Hexadecimal" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="52" Vartype="String" Bytesize="40" Description="Sender Name" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="101" Vartype="String" Bytesize="3000" Description="Full Message" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="3101" Vartype="String" Bytesize="3000" Description="Only Message" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="6104" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Channel Num" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
        <Element Offset="6120" Vartype="4 Bytes" Bytesize="4" Description="Time Stamp" DisplayMethod="Unsigned Integer" BackgroundColor="80000005"/>
      </Elements>
    </Structure>
  </Structures>
</CheatTable>
```

----------


## WiNiFiX

Anyone got a working struct for messages, I just can't seem to get mine aligned



```
[StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential, Pack = 1)]
public struct Message
{
    public long MsgSenderGuid1;
    public long MsgSenderGuid2;

    [MarshalAs(UnmanagedType.ByValTStr, SizeConst = 40)]
    public string SenderName;

    [MarshalAs(UnmanagedType.ByValTStr, SizeConst = 3000)]
    public string FullMessage;

    [MarshalAs(UnmanagedType.ByValTStr, SizeConst = 3000)]
    public string OnlyMessage;

    public int ChannelNo;
    public int TimeStamp;
}
```

Also tried



```
[StructLayout(LayoutKind.Explicit, Pack = 1)]
public struct Message
{
    [FieldOffset(0)]
    public long MsgSenderGuid1;
    [FieldOffset(8)]
    public long MsgSenderGuid2;
    [FieldOffset(52)]
    [MarshalAs(UnmanagedType.ByValTStr, SizeConst = 40)]
    public string SenderName;
    [FieldOffset(101)]
    [MarshalAs(UnmanagedType.ByValTStr, SizeConst = 3000)]
    public string FullMessage;
    [FieldOffset(3101)]
    [MarshalAs(UnmanagedType.ByValTStr, SizeConst = 3000)]
    public string OnlyMessage;
    [FieldOffset(6104)]
    public int ChannelNo;
    [FieldOffset(6116)]
    public int TimeStamp;
}
```

and, this one got the closest, but not quite right yet, FullMessage + Only Message are incorrect (blank), but I cant start them 1 offset earlier / later or they throw exceptions.



```
[StructLayout(LayoutKind.Explicit)]
public struct Message
{
    [FieldOffset(0)]
    [MarshalAs(UnmanagedType.ByValArray, SizeConst = 16)]
    public byte[] MsgSenderGuid1;

    [FieldOffset(52)]
    [MarshalAs(UnmanagedType.ByValTStr, SizeConst = 40)]
    public string SenderName;

    [FieldOffset(100)]
    [MarshalAs(UnmanagedType.ByValTStr, SizeConst = 3000)]
    public string FullMessage;

    [FieldOffset(3100)]
    [MarshalAs(UnmanagedType.ByValTStr, SizeConst = 3000)]
    public string OnlyMessage;

    [FieldOffset(6103)]
    public int ChannelNo;

    [FieldOffset(6115)]
    public int TimeStamp;
}
```

----------


## lolp1

First: It really confuses me when people use non-hex values in 50% of their code and then decimal values in the other 50%, choosing which one to use based on the text the value consumes. Regardless of how well you can figure out which one to use in an instant, It seems so much better for consistency/readability for both yourself and others who may one day touch your code to just simply use hex for every value...

Second,
I personally just choose to always read the fully formatted message. In my chat class I use these:


```
        /// <summary>
        ///     The fully formated chat message starting address.
        /// </summary>
        private static readonly IntPtr FullFormatedMessage = IntPtr.Add(Wow32.ChatBufferStart , WowOffsets.Chat.FullFormat);
		
        /// <summary>
        ///     The pointer to the fully formatted chat message, using the last known chat position.
        /// </summary>
        internal static IntPtr FullChatMessagePointer => IntPtr.Add(FullFormatedMessage , (WowOffsets.Chat.SizeNext*LastKnownChatPosition));
  
        var chatMessage = Memory.ReadString(FullChatMessagePointer, Encoding.UTF8);
```

If for some reason I want to read each property individually, at the time it seemed easier to me to just use this struct I made.



```
    internal struct WowChatMessage
    {
        internal string Type;
        internal string Channel;
        internal string PlayerName;
        internal string FullyFormattedText;
        internal string Time;
        internal string PlayerGuid;

        public WowChatMessage(string chatMessageText)
        {
            FullyFormattedText = chatMessageText;
            // OutAllChatMessageFields just splits the strings from the fully formatted chat message to the correct one.
            OutAllChatMessageFields(FullyFormattedText, out Type, out Channel, out PlayerName, out Time, out PlayerGuid);
        }
    }
```

----------


## WiNiFiX

@lolp, thanks, got it working, don't really like doing it this way but it will work for now.

One random question, can anyone point me in the direction or where to look to find out if a unit (my target for example) is friendly / enemy?

----------


## aeo

> @lolp, thanks, got it working, don't really like doing it this way but it will work for now.
> 
> One random question, can anyone point me in the direction or where to look to find out if a unit (my target for example) is friendly / enemy?


Unitreaction lua function calls unit reaction offset is posted above in op

----------


## TOM_RUS

> @lolp, thanks, got it working, don't really like doing it this way but it will work for now.
> 
> One random question, can anyone point me in the direction or where to look to find out if a unit (my target for example) is friendly / enemy?


FactionTemplate in descriptors.

And current chat message struct seems to be looks like this:


```
    [StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential)]
    public struct WowGUID
    {
        public ulong lo, hi;
    }

    [StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential)]
    public struct WowChatMsg
    {
        public WowGUID SenderGuid;
        public WowGuid GuildGuid;
        public WowGuid AccountGuid;
        public uint Unknown; // ?

        [MarshalAs(UnmanagedType.ByValArray, SizeConst = 48)]
        private byte[] _SenderName;

        private byte Padding1; // why the **** they added this shit?

        [MarshalAs(UnmanagedType.ByValArray, SizeConst = 3000)]
        private byte[] _FormattedMessage;

        [MarshalAs(UnmanagedType.ByValArray, SizeConst = 3000)]
        private byte[] _Text;

        public uint MessageType;
        public uint ChannelNumber;

#if X64
        public ulong Sequence; // probably defined as size_t in C++
#else
        public uint Sequence;
#endif

        private uint _Time;

        // Helpers
        private static readonly DateTime UnixEpochStart = new DateTime(1970, 1, 1, 0, 0, 0, 0);

        public string SenderName
        {
            get { return Encoding.UTF8.GetString(_SenderName.TakeWhile(b => b != 0).ToArray()); }
        }

        public string FormattedMessage
        {
            get { return Encoding.UTF8.GetString(_FormattedMessage.TakeWhile(b => b != 0).ToArray()); }
        }

        public string Text
        {
            get { return Encoding.UTF8.GetString(_Text.TakeWhile(b => b != 0).ToArray()); }
        }

        public DateTime Time
        {
            get { return UnixEpochStart.AddSeconds(_Time); }
        }

        public static int Size
        {
            get { return Marshal.SizeOf(typeof(WowChatMsg)); }
        }
    }
```

----------


## WiNiFiX

Thanks, works 100%  :Smile: .

----------


## lolp1

> ...


Magic. You don't happen to have reversed the full wow aura struct do you? I use this one found some where from this forums, I forget where. I know there is some values missing though. 




```
   public struct UnitAura
    {
        [FieldOffset(0x20)]
        public WowGuid CreatorGuid; 

        [FieldOffset(0x3A)]
        public int CasterLevel;

        [FieldOffset(0x3C)]
        public int Duration;

        [FieldOffset(0x30)]
        public int SpellId;

        [FieldOffset(0x40)]
        public uint Endtime;
    }}
```

----------


## WiNiFiX

lol as you looking for them so am I, I think we writing the same bot :P
What offset you reading or trying to read the auras from, because the only address I can find posted is "AuraState = 0x188" which doesnt show much  :Frown: 
I am assuming I get holy power / dk runes / monk chi etc... from the auras

----------


## Jadd

> ```
>         [FieldOffset(0x3A)]
>         public int CasterLevel;
> 
>         [FieldOffset(0x3C)]
>         public int Duration;
> ```


That's a nice union you have there.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mine, so far:



```
    /// <summary>
    /// A structure containing various information about an aura.
    /// </summary>
    [StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential, Pack = 1)]
    public struct Aura {
        // Disable warnings for CS1591 (missing XML comments for publicly visible types or members.)
        #pragma warning disable 1591

        private int unk1;               // 0x00
        private int unk2;               // 0x04
        private int unk3;               // 0x08
        private int unk4;               // 0x0C
        private int unk5;               // 0x10
        private int unk6;               // 0x14
        private int unk7;               // 0x18
        private int unk8;               // 0x1C
        public SmartGuid CasterGuid;    // 0x20
        public int SpellId;             // 0x30
        private int unk9;               // 0x34
        public AuraFlags Flags;         // 0x38
        public byte StackCount;         // 0x39
        private byte unk10;             // 0x3A
        private byte unk11;             // 0x3B
        public int Duration;            // 0x3C
        public int EndTime;             // 0x40
        private int unk12;              // 0x44

        #pragma warning restore 1591

        /// <summary>
        /// Gets the caster of the spell which granted the unit with this aura.
        /// </summary>
        public WoWUnit Caster => Manager.Objects[CasterGuid] as WoWUnit;

        /// <summary>
        /// Gets the spell of the aura.
        /// </summary>
        public SpellRec Spell => Manager.Spells[SpellId];

        /// <summary>
        /// Gets the time remaining on the aura, in milliseconds.
        /// </summary>
        public int TimeRemaining => EndTime - Manager.TickCount;
    }

...

    [Flags]
    public enum AuraFlags : byte {
        None            = 0x00,
        Passive         = 0x01,
        Cancelable      = 0x02,
        Active          = 0x04,
        PlayerCasted    = 0x08,
        Harmful         = 0x10
    }
```


Edit: Some more copy-pasta for the guy that bumped the 6 year old thread:



```
(ClientState)    ClientServices::s_currentConnection->m_currentState    = 0x00FF025C->0x0890
(ClientResponse) ClientServices::s_currentConnection->m_currentResponse = 0x00FF025C->0x0894

(LoginState)     CGlueMgr::m_loginState                                 = 0x00CA9EFC
(LoginState)     CGlueMgr::m_lastRelevantIdleState                      = 0x00D87124
(LoginResponse)  CGlueMgr::m_loginResult                                = 0x00CA9EF8
```



```
public enum ClientState {
    COP_NONE,
    COP_INIT,
    COP_CONNECT,
    COP_AUTHENTICATE,
    COP_CREATE_ACCOUNT,
    COP_CREATE_CHARACTER,
    COP_GET_CHARACTERS,
    COP_DELETE_CHARACTER,
    COP_LOGIN_CHARACTER,
    COP_GET_REALMS
}

public enum ClientResponse {
    RESPONSE_SUCCESS,
    RESPONSE_FAILURE,
    RESPONSE_CANCELLED,
    RESPONSE_DISCONNECTED,
    RESPONSE_FAILED_TO_CONNECT,
    RESPONSE_CONNECTED,
    RESPONSE_VERSION_MISMATCH,
    CSTATUS_CONNECTING,
    CSTATUS_NEGOTIATING_SECURITY,
    CSTATUS_NEGOTIATION_COMPLETE,
    CSTATUS_NEGOTIATION_FAILED,
    CSTATUS_AUTHENTICATING,
    AUTH_OK,
    AUTH_FAILED,
    AUTH_REJECT,
    AUTH_BAD_SERVER_PROOF,
    AUTH_UNAVAILABLE,
    AUTH_SYSTEM_ERROR,
    AUTH_BILLING_ERROR,
    AUTH_BILLING_EXPIRED,
    AUTH_VERSION_MISMATCH,
    AUTH_UNKNOWN_ACCOUNT,
    AUTH_INCORRECT_PASSWORD,
    AUTH_SESSION_EXPIRED,
    AUTH_SERVER_SHUTTING_DOWN,
    AUTH_ALREADY_LOGGING_IN,
    AUTH_LOGIN_SERVER_NOT_FOUND,
    AUTH_WAIT_QUEUE,
    AUTH_BANNED,
    AUTH_ALREADY_ONLINE,
    AUTH_NO_TIME,
    AUTH_DB_BUSY,
    AUTH_SUSPENDED,
    AUTH_PARENTAL_CONTROL,
    AUTH_LOCKED_ENFORCED,
    REALM_LIST_IN_PROGRESS,
    REALM_LIST_SUCCESS,
    REALM_LIST_FAILED,
    REALM_LIST_INVALID,
    REALM_LIST_REALM_NOT_FOUND,
    ACCOUNT_CREATE_IN_PROGRESS,
    ACCOUNT_CREATE_SUCCESS,
    ACCOUNT_CREATE_FAILED,
    CHAR_LIST_RETRIEVING,
    CHAR_LIST_RETRIEVED,
    CHAR_LIST_FAILED,
    CHAR_CREATE_IN_PROGRESS,
    CHAR_CREATE_SUCCESS,
    CHAR_CREATE_ERROR,
    CHAR_CREATE_FAILED,
    CHAR_CREATE_NAME_IN_USE,
    CHAR_CREATE_DISABLED,
    CHAR_CREATE_PVP_TEAMS_VIOLATION,
    CHAR_CREATE_SERVER_LIMIT,
    CHAR_CREATE_ACCOUNT_LIMIT,
    CHAR_CREATE_SERVER_QUEUE,
    CHAR_CREATE_ONLY_EXISTING,
    CHAR_CREATE_EXPANSION,
    CHAR_CREATE_EXPANSION_CLASS,
    CHAR_CREATE_LEVEL_REQUIREMENT,
    CHAR_CREATE_UNIQUE_CLASS_LIMIT,
    CHAR_CREATE_CHARACTER_IN_GUILD,
    CHAR_CREATE_RESTRICTED_RACECLASS,
    CHAR_CREATE_CHARACTER_CHOOSE_RACE,
    CHAR_CREATE_CHARACTER_ARENA_LEADER,
    CHAR_CREATE_CHARACTER_DELETE_MAIL,
    CHAR_CREATE_CHARACTER_SWAP_FACTION,
    CHAR_CREATE_CHARACTER_RACE_ONLY,
    CHAR_CREATE_CHARACTER_GOLD_LIMIT,
    CHAR_CREATE_FORCE_LOGIN,
    CHAR_CREATE_TRIAL,
    CHAR_DELETE_IN_PROGRESS,
    CHAR_DELETE_SUCCESS,
    CHAR_DELETE_FAILED,
    CHAR_DELETE_FAILED_LOCKED_FOR_TRANSFER,
    CHAR_DELETE_FAILED_GUILD_LEADER,
    CHAR_DELETE_FAILED_ARENA_CAPTAIN,
    CHAR_DELETE_FAILED_HAS_HEIRLOOM_OR_MAIL,
    CHAR_DELETE_FAILED_UPGRADE_IN_PROGRESS,
    CHAR_DELETE_FAILED_HAS_WOW_TOKEN,
    CHAR_DELETE_FAILED_VAS_TRANSACTION_IN_PROGRESS,
    CHAR_LOGIN_IN_PROGRESS,
    CHAR_LOGIN_SUCCESS,
    CHAR_LOGIN_NO_WORLD,
    CHAR_LOGIN_DUPLICATE_CHARACTER,
    CHAR_LOGIN_NO_INSTANCES,
    CHAR_LOGIN_FAILED,
    CHAR_LOGIN_DISABLED,
    CHAR_LOGIN_NO_CHARACTER,
    CHAR_LOGIN_LOCKED_FOR_TRANSFER,
    CHAR_LOGIN_LOCKED_BY_BILLING,
    CHAR_LOGIN_LOCKED_BY_MOBILE_AH,
    CHAR_LOGIN_TEMPORARY_GM_LOCK,
    CHAR_LOGIN_LOCKED_BY_CHARACTER_UPGRADE,
    CHAR_LOGIN_LOCKED_BY_REVOKED_CHARACTER_UPGRADE,
    CHAR_LOGIN_LOCKED_BY_REVOKED_VAS_TRANSACTION,
    CHAR_NAME_SUCCESS,
    CHAR_NAME_FAILURE,
    CHAR_NAME_NO_NAME,
    CHAR_NAME_TOO_SHORT,
    CHAR_NAME_TOO_LONG,
    CHAR_NAME_INVALID_CHARACTER,
    CHAR_NAME_MIXED_LANGUAGES,
    CHAR_NAME_PROFANE,
    CHAR_NAME_RESERVED,
    CHAR_NAME_INVALID_APOSTROPHE,
    CHAR_NAME_MULTIPLE_APOSTROPHES,
    CHAR_NAME_THREE_CONSECUTIVE,
    CHAR_NAME_INVALID_SPACE,
    CHAR_NAME_CONSECUTIVE_SPACES,
    CHAR_NAME_RUSSIAN_CONSECUTIVE_SILENT_CHARACTERS,
    CHAR_NAME_RUSSIAN_SILENT_CHARACTER_AT_BEGINNING_OR_END,
    CHAR_NAME_DECLENSION_DOESNT_MATCH_BASE_NAME
}

public enum LoginState {
    LOGIN_STATE_INITIALIZED,
    LOGIN_STATE_CONNECTING,
    LOGIN_STATE_HANDSHAKING,
    LOGIN_STATE_AUTHENTICATING,
    LOGIN_STATE_AUTHENTICATED,
    LOGIN_STATE_FAILED,
    LOGIN_STATE_PATCH,
    LOGIN_STATE_FIRST_SECURITY,
    LOGIN_STATE_PIN,
    LOGIN_STATE_PIN_WAIT,
    LOGIN_STATE_MATRIX,
    LOGIN_STATE_MATRIX_WAIT,
    LOGIN_STATE_TOKEN,
    LOGIN_STATE_TOKEN_WAIT,
    LOGIN_STATE_CHECKINGVERSIONS,
    RESPONSE_CONNECTED,
    LOGIN_STATE_DISCONNECTED,
    LOGIN_STATE_SURVEY,
    LOGIN_STATE_OUTOFBAND_CHALLENGE,
    LOGIN_STATE_OUTOFBAND_CHALLENGE_WAIT
}

public enum LoginResponse {
    LOGIN_OK,
    LOGIN_INVALID_CHALLENGE_MESSAGE,
    LOGIN_SRP_ERROR,
    LOGIN_INVALID_PROOF_MESSAGE,
    LOGIN_BAD_SERVER_PROOF,
    LOGIN_INVALID_RECODE_MESSAGE,
    LOGIN_BAD_SERVER_RECODE_PROOF,
    LOGIN_UNKNOWN_ACCOUNT,
    LOGIN_UNKNOWN_ACCOUNT_PIN,
    LOGIN_UNKNOWN_ACCOUNT_CALL,
    LOGIN_INCORRECT_PASSWORD,
    LOGIN_FAILED,
    LOGIN_SERVER_DOWN,
    LOGIN_BANNED,
    LOGIN_BADVERSION,
    LOGIN_ALREADYONLINE,
    LOGIN_NOTIME,
    LOGIN_DBBUSY,
    LOGIN_SUSPENDED,
    LOGIN_PARENTALCONTROL,
    LOGIN_LOCKED_ENFORCED,
    DISCONNECTED,
    LOGIN_ACCOUNT_CONVERTED,
    LOGIN_ANTI_INDULGENCE,
    LOGIN_EXPIRED,
    LOGIN_TRIAL_EXPIRED,
    LOGIN_NO_GAME_ACCOUNT,
    LOGIN_AUTH_OUTAGE,
    LOGIN_GAME_ACCOUNT_LOCKED,
    LOGIN_NO_BATTLENET_MANAGER,
    LOGIN_NO_BATTLENET_APPLICATION,
    LOGIN_MALFORMED_ACCOUNT_NAME,
    LOGIN_USE_GRUNT,
    LOGIN_TOO_FAST,
    LOGIN_CHARGEBACK,
    LOGIN_IGR_WITHOUT_BNET,
    LOGIN_UNLOCKABLE_LOCK,
    LOGIN_CONVERSION_REQUIRED,
    LOGIN_UNABLE_TO_DOWNLOAD_MODULE,
    LOGIN_NO_GAME_ACCOUNTS_IN_REGION,
    LOGIN_ACCOUNT_LOCKED,
    LOGIN_SSO_FAILED
}
```

----------


## lolp1

> That's a nice union you have there.


Perfectly aligned and well planned union struct! Actually, I don't even use it since it was so incomplete I just had it in a notepad and thought to ask here so I can start using it  :Frown: .

Thanks for the struct, though! P.s I just noticed my PM box was full today so sorry if you responded to the message I sent you before only to be greeted with "You wasted your time, the users pm box is full" message  :Smile: .





> lol as you looking for them so am I, I think we writing the same bot :P
> What offset you reading or trying to read the auras from, because the only address I can find posted is "AuraState = 0x188" which doesnt show much 
> I am assuming I get holy power / dk runes / monk chi etc... from the auras


I'm not sure what you're asking exactly but this is how I dump the aura table. All credits to the user "Main" I think it is who posted how they read auras here.



```
      
 
           ///////////////////////
           // x32 Offsets 
           //////////////////////
           internal const int AuraTable = 0x1108;
           internal const int AuraCount = 0x1588;

        /// <summary>
        ///     Gets all of the current units <see cref="WowUnitAura" />'s detected.
        ///     <remarks>All credits to Main @ ownedcore for the post showing how they do this read.</remarks>
        /// </summary>
        /// <returns>A union <see cref="WowUnitAura" /> struct array containing each detected aura.</returns>
        [SuppressMessage("ReSharper", "SuggestVarOrType_Elsewhere")]
        public WowUnitAura[] GetUnitAuras()
        {
            var auraTable = BaseAddress + Offsets.Unit.AuraTable;
            var auraCount = Pointer.Read<int>(Offsets.Unit.AuraCount);

            if (auraCount == -1)
            {
                auraCount = Wow.M.Read<int>(auraTable);
                auraTable = Wow.M.Read<IntPtr>(auraTable + 4);
            }

            WowUnitAura[] nativeUnitAuras = Wow.M.Read<WowUnitAura>(auraTable, auraCount);
            return nativeUnitAuras;
        }
}
```

----------


## lolp1

Speaking of union structs, I tend to like using them.. is there anything wrong with using a struct like this compared to the one you posted I don't know about, or is it just preference? 



```
[[StructLayout(LayoutKind.Explicit, Size = 0x44)]
    public struct WowUnitAura
    {
        [FieldOffset(0x0)] private readonly int Unknown1;
        [FieldOffset(0x4)] private readonly int Unknown2;
        [FieldOffset(0x8)] private readonly int Unknown3;
        [FieldOffset(0xC)] private readonly int Unknown4;
        [FieldOffset(0x10)] private readonly int Unknown5;
        [FieldOffset(0x14)] private readonly int Unknown6;
        [FieldOffset(0x18)] private readonly int Unknown7;
        [FieldOffset(0x1C)] private readonly int Unknown8;

        [FieldOffset(0x20)]
        public WowSmartGuid Guid; // creator

        [FieldOffset(0x30)]
        public int SpellId;

        [FieldOffset(0x34)] private readonly int Unknown9;

        [FieldOffset(0x38)]
        public AuraFlags Flags;

        [FieldOffset(0x39)]
        public byte StackCount;

        [FieldOffset(0x3A)] private readonly byte Unknown10;
        [FieldOffset(0x3B)] private readonly byte Unknown11;

        [FieldOffset(0x3C)]
        public int Duration;

        [FieldOffset(0x40)]
        public uint Endtime;

        [FieldOffset(0x44)] private readonly int Unknown112;
    }
```

----------


## WiNiFiX

@reliason - how does one go about loading that pattern file "https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/230498559/EWT/finalPattern.json"
in IDA? I have hunted everywhere online but cant seen to find how its loaded.

----------


## reliasn

> @reliason - how does one go about loading that pattern file "https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/230498559/EWT/finalPattern.json"
> in IDA? I have hunted everywhere online but cant seen to find how its loaded.


Nah, it won't work in IDA :P It's just a pattern scheme I created that works with my own tool (Easy WoW Toolbox). It's useful for me if I want to find simple stuff quickly without depending on diffing with BinDiff. With it, I basically get all the offsets that I need every new patch in less than 5 seconds.

In any case, it contains some useful info if you're learning about diffing and are really interested about where stuff is found. Btw, I've updated the first post with a link to my Windows 32-bit IDA database.

----------


## WiNiFiX

@Reliasn,
Ah ok thanks, btw, anyone wanting to know how to find these offsets the "hard" way see below, I explained it from a noob perspective in IDA (like me).




Anyone know how I can go about finding (in IDA / Cheat engine)
EntityList	= DA69A0
FirstEntity	= 0C
NextEntity	= 3C
and
ClntObjMgrObjectPtr

----------


## lolp1

> ...


No offense, but you really need to quit getting so far ahead of yourself. You're trying to run before you can crawl. A google search "json pattern scanning c# game hacking" in 10 seconds told me that it was not some thing you load in IDA. 

I really thought the pattern file reliasn posted was neat and very useful for me though, coming from learning about development in another game I tried the past few months to Wow, it gave me a huge head start in "lazy pointers" for wow. So , since there is so much good help given out here for no cost I'll try and give back a little to for others who might read this and are as confused as I was about patterns day one seeing them.

To put it simply, you can serialize objects from certain files such as xml and json, so what some people do is store their pattern scanning data(google about that) in one of those files, then when they want in their tool/bot/hack/what ever, they serialize the object and pattern scan every item in it and store the results so their pointers are up-to date hassle free.

This is how I personally do it:

http://pastebin.com/km7GRHZu

----------


## WiNiFiX

@lolp1, fyi, comments that start with no offense are offensive :P

@Reliasn, I have figured out most of your logic for pattern finding and got it working to a degree, please could you give me simple explanations on
ref, size, index, function, rebase & displ

I will post the source once I have it completed for others to use.

----------


## lolp1

:confused:

----------


## reliasn

> @Reliasn, I have figured out most of your logic for pattern finding and got it working to a degree, please could you give me simple explanations on
> ref, size, index, function, rebase & displ


ref - the name of another function in the filesize - if the offset has a length of 4 bytes, 2 bytes, 1 byte, etcrebase - if you need to rebase the found offset (static pointers need to be rebased while some offsets with immediate values do not)displ - displacement - the "offset" that must be added to "ref"'s value in order to find the desired offset. In other words, you don't use patterns, but the pattern of another found offset and then add a displacement to itfunction - 0 or 1 - used to calculate functions referenced in CALL/JMP instructions since they are referenced as relative. Therefore, you grab the offset from ref, add the displacement, find the 4 bytes that represent the relative jmp or call and then do some math to get where the real function is.index - used on VTables - it basically grabs the VTable offset and adds index * 4 to it, because that's how the VTable is represented in .rdata: a sequence with all the functions it refers, every 4 bytes. Since VTables are usually in .rdata and you're reading from the .exe, you will need to fix the found value with an offset that makes the physical address become the virtual address.

I won't copy/paste the whole source here because it's a mess but hit me up on Skype if you need more info. For now, I can share the snippet below. Keep in mind that I use RapidJSON to parse JSON files in C++.


```
int fixText = wowTextSection->VirtualAddress - wowTextSection->PointerToRawData; // 0xC00
int fixRData = wowRDataSection->VirtualAddress - wowRDataSection->PointerToRawData - fixText;
...
// While you iterate the pattern file, check if the offset has a "ref". 
// If it does, check if you already processed the referred function.
// If not, then find the offset normally with its pattern. 
// Btw, I used a std::map to store the already processed offsets.
...
... 
// After you find the offset, whether from the pattern or from the "ref" field

if(type){ // type = 1, offset was found with a pattern
	offset += fixText;
} else { // type = 0, offset found with "ref"
	if(a.HasMember("displ")){
		offset += a["displ"].GetInt();
	}
	if(a.HasMember("index")){
		offset += a["index"].GetInt() * 4;
		if(offset > wowTextSection->Misc.VirtualSize){ // offset is in RDATA
			offset -= fixRData;	// match RDATA pointer to raw data and virtual address
		}
	}
	offset = *(DWORD*)((DWORD)wowFile.c_str() + offset);
	if(a.HasMember("add")){
		offset += a["add"].GetInt();
	}
	if(a.HasMember("rebase") && a["rebase"].GetInt() || a.HasMember("index")){
		offset -= 0x400000;
	}
	if(a.HasMember("size")){
		int shift = 4 - a["size"].GetInt();
		if(shift){ 
			offset <<= shift*8;
			offset >>= shift*8;
		}
	}
	if(a.HasMember("function")){
		offset = offsets[a["ref"].GetString()].offset + a["displ"].GetInt() + 4 + offset;
	}
}
```

----------


## WiNiFiX

@reliasn

If you would prefer to chat over Skype I PM'd you

I think your code there is missing some logic, because if I follow the current logic (on build number for example, I get).
S13__Init = 0x3AD664 - This is correct according to posted offsets above, This is the "ref" of build number used in below sample calculation
1. offset = 0x0 + 0x39 [ because a.HasMember("displ") ]
2. offset = 0x39 + 0x3AD664 
3. offset = 0x3AD69D - 0x400000 [ because a.HasMember("rebase") ]
Result = FFFAD69D, this is very far from 0xA22818

Am I missing something in the understanding here?

----------


## Jadd

> Speaking of union structs, I tend to like using them.. is there anything wrong with using a struct like this compared to the one you posted I don't know about, or is it just preference?


Almost entirely preference. Marshaling sequential and explicitly defined structs are practically identical in speed.

----------


## WiNiFiX

Hey, any one got tips on how to find the memory address of Action Bar address and Key bindings for those bars?

----------


## Jadd

> Hey, any one got tips on how to find the memory address of Action Bar address and Key bindings for those bars?


Exactly the same as you would get any other address that has been provided for previous patches. And I hope I never have to refer you to this post again because the answer is the same every time. Updating offsets is _so easy_.

1. Search for "key binding" or something similar in this forum. Within the first couple of posts I found that LazyBot makes use of distinctly named offsets:
- ActionBarFirstSlot
- NumKeyBindings

2. Search again for these exact names. The newer posts should appear first, so I can see that the latest addresses we have available for these offsets are from 6.2.0.20182 ([WoW] [6.2.0 20182] Release Info Dump Thread)
- ActionBarFirstSlot = 0xF11ED0
- NumKeyBindings = 0xEFFCA0

3. Open 6.2.0.20182 in IDA, go to the first address. You can name it if you want. [1]

4. Look at how you can find it in reverse, so that you can work from the starting point in future patches. I checked the first xref (sub_7DB7B5+6). [2]

5. Straight away I can see that this is referenced from a Lua function (Script_GetActionInfo+2F). You can almost always find these in the info dump threads. There's a script available to automatically name them for you, too, but I'm not going to go searching for it for you.

6. The reference makes less sense in a line of assembly, so decompile the function (push F5) and with a guess I would say it's some function to check if an action key is bound to a spell. We now know where and why it's referenced and this will make it easy to reverse in future patches. [3]

7. Back to the latest patch, we now have a starting point to update the offset. Head to Script_GetActionInfo again and we can see the new referencing function's address. [4]

8. Can you see ActionBarFirstSlot? [5]

----------


## WiNiFiX

Thanks, I think I get it, (all i needed was the hint to search for "GetActionInfo", I was looking for "Key" ,"IO" or "Input", etc...), I wanted to look at prior versions of the EXE but could not find the builds I had offsets for like 20182 and 19678

Its either F1EBFC or F1EBF8 (they only 4 bits apart so should be easy to find the right one)

----------


## Jadd

It should be pretty apparent if you look at it side by side. [1] [2]

----------


## lolp1

> ...useful info.....


Blizzhackers ? View topic - How To Update a Pointer using logic is also a good quick read. Updating offsets for WoW at least with all of it's prior resources of other peoples work being so open / free and easy to find should be no issue with some googling.

EDIT: And just to be useful, look at the info like this:



```
 data:00F1EBF8                               ; int dword_F1EBF8[]
.data:00F1EBF8 ?? ?? ?? ??                   dword_F1EBF8    dd ?                    ; DATA XREF: sub_3E074D+6r
.data:00F1EBF8                                                                       ; sub_3E0778+6r ...
.data:00F1EBFC                               ; int dword_F1EBFC[]
.data:00F1EBFC ?? ?? ?? ??                   dword_F1EBFC    dd ?                    ; DATA XREF: sub_3E074D+Dr
.data:00F1EBFC                                                                       ; sub_3E0778+Dr ...
```

EDIT: Better example of using those values, just tested myself. Just checked how lazy bot did it. Does not handle bonus bars.


```
         //  0xF1EBF8 // First action bar slot.
         //  0xF1EBFC // Bonus action bar.
     
        public struct WowActionBarSlot
        {
            public int Id;
            public int Bar;
            public int Slot;
        }

        private const int MaxSlots = 60;
        [SuppressMessage("ReSharper", "SuggestVarOrType_Elsewhere")]
        public static List<WowActionBarSlot> DumpActionBarSlots()
        {
            var actionBarSlots = new List<WowActionBarSlot>();
            var currentActionBar = 1;
            var currentBarSlot = 1;

            // Read all possible slots.
            int[] allActionBarSlots = Wow.Memory.Read<int>(Wow.Exe[WoWData.FirstActionBarSlot], MaxSlots);
            // Loop through results.
            foreach (var slot in allActionBarSlots)
            {
                // Each bar is always 12 slots max, if > 12 we're on a new bar at the first index.
                if (currentBarSlot > 12)
                {
                    currentActionBar++;
                    currentBarSlot = 1;
                }
                // If 0 the slot on the bar contains nothing. Should match skill id's on wow head otherwise. 
                // For example, if it's 585 it would be smite on that bar. http://www.wowhead.com/spell=585/smite
                var actionId = slot; 
                if (actionId != 0)
                {
                    actionBarSlots.Add(new WowActionBarSlot { Id = actionId, Bar = currentActionBar, Slot = currentBarSlot });
                }
                currentBarSlot++;
            }
            return actionBarSlots;
        }
```

----------


## dragonbane24

This thread has split off into interesting topics. Not complaining at all, just stating the obvious.

Anyway, I've been converting my Lazybot to 64 bit code and updating the LazyLib etc. I originally thought I was going to make it usable for both 32-bit and 64-bit with just a recompile, but I've had to tweak too many of the routines and such to bother trying to go back and make them all work properly. I'm sure it is do-able, but just not worth my time. So I'm posting my current offsets here. Not 100% guaranteed to work, but so far most of the basic functions seem to be up and running.

Maybe this will help someone out there who is thinking of doing the same.



```
﻿/*
This file is part of LazyBot - Copyright (C) 2011 Arutha

    LazyBot is free software: you can redistribute it and/or modify
    it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
    the Free Software Foundation, either version 3 of the License, or
    (at your option) any later version.

    LazyBot is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
    but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
    MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
    GNU General Public License for more details.

    You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
    along with LazyBot.  If not, see <http://www.gnu.org/licenses/>.
*/

#region
using System;
using System.Reflection;
#endregion


#if true

namespace LazyLib.Wow
{
    [Obfuscation(Feature = "renaming", ApplyToMembers = true)]
    public class PublicPointers
    {
        #region Globals enum
        public enum Globals
        {
            PlayerName = 0x17EF7E0, 
        }
        #endregion

        #region InGame enum
        public enum InGame
        {
            InGame = 0x16A2F5E, 
            InstanceSize = 0x16A3064,
        }
        #endregion
    }

    internal class Pointers
    {

        #region Nested type: ObjectManager
        internal enum ObjectManager
        {
            //CurrentManager = Memory.Read<uint>(Memory.ReadRelative<uint>((uint) Pointers.ObjectManager.CurMgrPointer)
            //    + (uint) Pointers.ObjectManager.CurMgrOffset);
            //LocalGUID = Memory.Read<UInt64>(CurrentManager + (uint) Pointers.ObjectManager.LocalGUID);
            CurMgrPointer = 0x17EF770, 
            CurMgrOffset = 0x648,           
            NextObject = 0x68,              
            FirstObject = 0x18,             
            LocalGUID = 0x1D8,               
        }
        #endregion

        #region Nested type: BMAH
        internal enum BMAH
        {
            ItemCount = 0x1757Cc8,   // + CDA8
            ItemStart = ItemCount + 0x08,   
        }
        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Globals
        internal enum Globals
        {
            RedMessage = 0x16A2370, 
            MouseOverGUID = 0x16A3598, 
            LootWindow = 0x1716a24, 
            ChatboxIsOpen = 0x14557f0, 
            CursorType = 0x166878c, 
            IsBobbing = 0x1E0,                      
            ArchFacing = 0x490,                          
            ArchFacingOffset2 = 0x258,        
        }
        #endregion
      
        
#region ActionBar enum
        public enum ActionBar 
        {
            ActionBarFirstSlot = 0x1715030, 
            ActionBarBonus = ActionBarFirstSlot + 0x240, 
        }
#endregion

#region ClickToMove enum
        public enum ClickToMove
        {
            Offset = 0x60,
            Pointer = 0x16A3148, // + 0xCD00
        }
#endregion

#region AutoLoot enum
        public enum AutoLoot
        {
            Offset = 0x60,
            Pointer = 0x16A3188, // + 0xCD00
        }
#endregion

#region CgUnitCGetCreatureRank enum
        public enum CgUnitCGetCreatureRank
        {
            Offset1 = 0x16F0,                
            Offset2 = 0x38,                 
        }
#endregion

#region CgUnitCGetCreatureType enum
        public enum CgUnitCGetCreatureType
        {
            Offset1 = 0x16F0,                
            Offset2 = 0x30,                 
        }
#endregion

#region CgWorldFrameGetActiveCamera enum  
        public enum CgWorldFrameGetActiveCamera 
        {
            //return Memory.Read<uint>(Memory.ReadRelative<uint>((uint)Pointers.CgWorldFrameGetActiveCamera.CameraPointer) 
            // + (uint)Pointers.CgWorldFrameGetActiveCamera.CameraOffset);

            CameraX = 0x10,                      
            CameraY = 0x14,                  
            CameraZ = 0x18,                 
            CameraMatrix = 0x1C,
            CameraPointer = 0x16A3A10, 
            CameraOffset = 0x7768,                  
        }
#endregion


#region Nested type: AutoAttack
        internal enum AutoAttack 
        {
            //AutoAttackFlag = 0xEE8,       //Old Method
            //AutoAttackMask = 0xEEC,       //Old Method
            //Address seems to show the GUID of the Auto Attack target
            AutoAttackGUID = 0x1AE0,         
            //Shows 0x06 when not wanding, 0x0C or 0x0E when wanding.
            //Wanding = 0xEF8,                
        }   
#endregion

#region Nested type: CastingInfo
        internal enum CastingInfo
        {
            IsCasting = 0x1B98,              
            ChanneledCasting = 0x1BB8,       
        }
#endregion

#region Nested type: Chat
        internal enum Chat : uint  
        {
            //TODO : Go fix chat arrays and memory usage there.
            //Thx for struct info Torpedoes
            ChatStart = 0x16A52F0, 
            ChatPosition = 0x16FF84C,
            OffsetToNextMsg = 0x17F0,
            MsgSenderGuid	= 0x00,         
            MsgSenderName	= 0x034,        
            MsgFullMessage = 0x0065,        
            MsgOnlyMessage = 0x0C1D,        
            MsgChannelNum = 0x17D8,         
            MsgTimeStamp = 0x17E4,          
        }
#endregion

#region Nested type: RealId
        internal enum ReadId : uint
        {
            DatabasePointer = 0x17010C0, // + 0xCD30
            NumItems = DatabasePointer + 0x08,
            ItemSize = 0x33C,
        }
#endregion


#region BlueChat
        internal enum Messages
        {
            //This is incorrect.  I never use it, so haven't updated it.
            //Seems to be used in updating skills?
            //Same as red message?
            EventMessage = 0x16A2370, // + 0xCD00
        }
#endregion

 //Moved to Power3
//#region Nested type: ComboPoints
//        internal enum ComboPoints 
//        {
//            ComboPoints = 0xD91411,     // 5.4.8 (18414) (0x4F0 diff)
//        }
//#endregion

#region Nested type: Runes
        //Thx evil2
        internal enum Runes
        {
            RuneTypes = 0x171D0d8, // + 0xCD48  //Appears to be unused.
            RunesOffset = 0x171D13C, // + 0xCD48
            //Offset is usually RuneTypes + 0x64
        }
#endregion

#region Nested type: Container
        internal enum Container
        {
            //Provided by Charles.
            //Untested
            EquippedBagGUID = 0x171D0d8, //This is not correct - It's somewhere in the area likely though.
        }
#endregion


#region Nested type: KeyBinding
        internal enum KeyBinding
        {
            NumKeyBindings = 0x17017F0, 
            First = 0xC8,                   
            Next = 0xB8,                    
            Key = 0x30,                     
            Command = 0x58,                 
        }
#endregion


 #region Nested type: Macros
        internal enum MacroManager
        {
            MacroCount = 0x13E8410, // + 0xCD48
            MacroTable = 0x13E8420, // + 0xCD48
            MacroIdOffset = 0x30,
            SpecificMacroIdOffset = 0x38,
            MacroNameOffset = 0x44,
        }
#endregion


#region Nested type: Reaction
        //Thx for struct info JuJuBoSc
        internal enum Reaction 
        {
            FactionDBCStruct = 0x14BF900, // + 0xBE18
            FactionDBRows = FactionDBCStruct + 0x08,        
            FactionMaxIndex = FactionDBCStruct + 0x0C,      
            FactionMinIndex = FactionDBCStruct + 0x10,      
            //Naming string is at Memory.ReadUtf8(Memory.Read<uint>((uint)Pointers.Reaction.FactionDBNaming), 64);
            FactionDBNaming = FactionDBCStruct + 0x18,      
            FactionDBData = FactionDBCStruct + 0x20,        
            FactionDBFirstRow = FactionDBCStruct + 0x28,    
            FactionDBRowSize = FactionDBCStruct + 0x54,     
            HostileOffset1 = 0x14,                          
            HostileOffset2 = 0x0C,                          
            FriendlyOffset1 = 0x10,                         
            FriendlyOffset2 = 0x0C,                         
        }
#endregion


/*
 * //Now using the one from the descriptors offset.
#region Nested type: ShapeshiftForm
        internal enum ShapeshiftForm 
        {
            BaseAddressOffset1 = 0xE4,       // 5.4.8 (18414)
            BaseAddressOffset2 = 0x1E3,      // 5.4.8 (18414)
        }
#endregion
*/

#region Nested type: SpellCooldown
        internal enum SpellCooldown : uint 
        {
            CooldPown = 0x14DE1B0, // + 0xC8A0
        }
#endregion

#region Nested type: Swimming
        internal enum Swimming  
        {
            Pointer = 0x230,    
            Offset = 0x58,      
            Mask = 0x100000,    
        }
#endregion

#region IsFlying enum
        public enum IsFlying
        {
            Pointer = 0x230,    
            Offset = 0x58,      
            Mask = 0x1000000    
        }
#endregion

#region Nested type: UnitSpeed
        internal enum UnitSpeed
        {
            Pointer1 = 0x230,   
            Pointer2 = 0xA0,    
        }
#endregion


#region Nested type: UnitAuras
        internal enum UnitAuras : uint 
        {
            AuraCount1 = 0x2390,        
            AuraCount2 = 0x1D10,        
            AuraTable1 = 0x1D14,        
            AuraTable2 = 0x1D18,        
            AuraSize = 0x68,            
            AuraSpellId = 0x50,         
            AuraStack = 0x59,           
            TimeLeft = 0x60,            
            OwnerGUID = 0x40,           
        }
#endregion

#region Nested type: UnitName
        internal enum UnitName : uint
        {
            ObjectName1 = 0x498,                
            ObjectName2 = 0xD8,                 
            PlayerNameGUIDOffset = 0x020,       
            PlayerNameStringOffset = 0x031,
            PlayerNameCachePointer = 0x14C3FD8, // + 0xC850
            UnitName1 = 0x16F0, // 0xC04,                  
            UnitName2 = 0xA0,                   
        }
#endregion

#region Nested type: WowObject
        internal enum WowObject 
        {
            X = 0x1548,                                   
            Y = X + 0x4,                                
            Z = X + 0x8,                                
            RotationOffset = X + 0x10,                  
            GameObjectX = 0x0248,                       
            GameObjectY = GameObjectX + 0x4,            
            GameObjectZ = GameObjectX + 0x8,            
            GameObjectRotation = GameObjectX + 0x10,    
        }
#endregion

#region Nested type: Zone
        internal enum Zone : uint
        {
            ZoneText = 0x16A2F70,
            ZoneID = 0x16A2FE0, 
        }
#endregion


#region Nested type: UiFrame
        internal enum UiFrame 
        {
            //var @base = Memory.ReadRelative<uint>((uint)Pointers.UiFrame.FrameBase);
            //var currentFrame = Memory.Read<uint>(@base + (uint)Pointers.UiFrame.FirstFrame);

            ScrWidth = 0x1355088, 
            ScrHeight = 0x135508C,
            FrameBase = 0x14479d0,
            CurrentFrameOffset = 0x160, 

            FirstFrame = 0x23E8,
            NextFrame = 0x23D8, 
            RegionsFirst = 0x220,
            RegionsNext = 0x210, 
            Visible = 0xC0, 
            Visible1 = 0x1A,                
            Visible2 = 1,                   
            LabelText = 0x1A0, 
            Name = 0x30, 

            ButtonEnabledPointer = 0x1F4,   //Assumed Good
            ButtonEnabledMask = 0xF,        //Assumed Good
            ButtonChecked = 0x230,          //Assumed Good
            EditBoxText = 0x210,            //Assumed Good
            FrameBottom = 0xC4, 
            FrameLeft = 0xC8, 
            FrameTop = 0xCC, 
            FrameRight = 0xD0, 
        }

#endregion
    }
}

#endif
```

----------


## lolp1

> ...


Thanks for the ui frame stuff.


Side note, there is no reason I can think of to bother with porting any existing large code bases to x64. You gain practically nothing. You're not safer from detection, you're not more compatible, you're not gaining worth while performance, you're not getting access to any libs written for x64 wow, etc. If writing a brand new code base, it perhaps might be worth it just because why not?

----------


## WiNiFiX

Removed as requested by VesperCore

----------


## lolp1

> Some free offsets I got from good old reflector, *some bots really need to obfuscate properly.*


Why would that be? I think it's more like they don't care.

----------


## dragonbane24

> Thanks for the ui frame stuff.
> 
> 
> Side note, there is no reason I can think of to bother with porting any existing large code bases to x64. You gain practically nothing. You're not safer from detection, you're not more compatible, you're not gaining worth while performance, you're not getting access to any libs written for x64 wow, etc. If writing a brand new code base, it perhaps might be worth it just because why not?



You're welcome. Again, I can't guarantee everything is 100% correct yet. I still need to double check it a bit. But it seems to read through properly.

I don't know if the performance is better or worse in 64 bit vs. 32 bit. Blizzard went through the effort to make a 64 bit version of WoW for some reason and I had to disable it from launching that 64 bit version so that I could still use the bot. I figured it is one less layer of calls it may have to make through the Windows WOW32 layer. Now I can go back to using the 64 bit version for my main playing as well as botting. It won't gain me much but won't hurt me either. It didn't take too long to convert the code over, mainly just swapping uint for ulong here and there as well as some specific code where Arutha (or myself, can't remember) did an offset of 0x04 instead of 0x08. Maybe 6-10 hours of tinkering overall. And 75% of that was just finding the new offsets.

In the end I'm guessing it is another potential red flag in the bot detection if they see you are using a 32 bit client on a 64 bit OS. Since that means you had to go and change that manually. Does HonorBuddy have a 64 bit version or is it 32 bit only? I've never used it.

----------


## lolp1

> You're welcome. Again, I can't guarantee everything is 100% correct yet. I still need to double check it a bit. But it seems to read through properly.
> 
> I don't know if the performance is better or worse in 64 bit vs. 32 bit. Blizzard went through the effort to make a 64 bit version of WoW for some reason and I had to disable it from launching that 64 bit version so that I could still use the bot. I figured it is one less layer of calls it may have to make through the Windows WOW32 layer. Now I can go back to using the 64 bit version for my main playing as well as botting. It won't gain me much but won't hurt me either. It didn't take too long to convert the code over, mainly just swapping uint for ulong here and there as well as some specific code where Arutha (or myself, can't remember) did an offset of 0x04 instead of 0x08. Maybe 6-10 hours of tinkering overall. And 75% of that was just finding the new offsets.
> 
> In the end I'm guessing it is another potential red flag in the bot detection if they see you are using a 32 bit client on a 64 bit OS. Since that means you had to go and change that manually. Does HonorBuddy have a 64 bit version or is it 32 bit only? I've never used it.


32 bit only. They would never ban some one for using a 32 bit client that they provided. Convenience is the only real factor of re-writing working x32 code in Wow imo.

----------


## dragonbane24

> 32 bit only. They would never ban some one for using a 32 bit client that they provided. Convenience is the only real factor of re-writing working x32 code in Wow imo.


Oh, agreed. Never for just using the 32-bit client. But maybe just by running the 64-bit client, they know I'm not using HBuddy. Might get me the benefit of the doubt if I ever get reported. I mean it's a small chance... but I'll take any extra luck I can get. I sometimes use my main account to bot and I don't want to lose it. (I understand the risks, but I take 'em anyway.)

I wonder if they would ever prevent the 32-bit client from working on the 64-bit Windows? If they ever decided to add that code then it would be another (slight) set back for the Buddy users. (As if the last massive ban wave wasn't a big enough deterrent...)

----------

